#ubuntu-es 2011-07-18
<freeli2> ola, que program tengo que usar par grabar(quemar) un dvd9  en ubuntu...y en linux mint
<freeli2> .(
<cousteau> freeli2, en ubuntu puedes usar brasero o k3b, por ejemplo, o a lo mejor gnomebaker
<XuMuK> фдпгшут гыф еудуащтщы сщт фтвкщшв фйгш_(
<XuMuK> perdon)
<XuMuK> alguien usa los telefonos con android por aqui?)
<cousteau> XuMuK, qué era eso?? parecía todo consonantes
 * cousteau ha visto letras rusas y se ha puesto a intentar pronunciarlas en voz alta
<CloudStrife> eso es ruso?
<CloudStrife> o.o
<cousteau> o cirílico
<Infernet> hola
<XuMuK> cousteau, eran letras sin sentido)) pensaba que escribia español)
<PipeFG> hola
<PipeFG> tengo una consulta
<PipeFG> como puedo hacer el simbolo de marca registrada en ubuntu
<PipeFG> al mrnos en windows es alt+169
<PipeFG> pero en ubuntu no me funciona??
<cousteau> PipeFG, altgr-shift-R
<PipeFG> ok gracias
<PipeFG> si funciono
<PipeFG> t ka tecla tm
<cousteau> o también ctrl-shift-uAE si no está en el teclado y te sabes el unicode
<cousteau> ™ = ctrl-shift-8
<xangua> yo quiero una para copyleft cousteau :P
<cousteau> y © = ctrl-shift-C
<PipeFG> sabes donde sale toda esta info
<cousteau> xangua, tiene que haber en unicode, déjame ver...
<cousteau> PipeFG, er... bueno, en ajustes de teclado, en distribución, puedes ver un mapa del teclado... aunque yo las combinaciones de ©®™ me las sé a base de experimentar
<cousteau> los de ctrl-shift-uHHHH son el código hexadecimal que viene en el mapa de caracteres
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> vale gracias+
<PipeFG> otra consulta
<PipeFG> descarge e instale el fostware
<PipeFG> pero cuando descargo una caoncion todo bien
<PipeFG> pero cuando kiero descargar otra
<PipeFG> me sale una vos en ingles
<PipeFG> hablando
<PipeFG> y todoas las canciones siguientes son asi.....
<PipeFG> la misma voz
<PipeFG> y no se puede descargar mas por que todo seria igual
<leche> buenas necesito ayuda
<leche> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 en mi hp 530 pero no logro que me funcione el wireless
<leche> anteriormente tenia ubuntu 10.04 y me funcionaba bien
<leche> en la opcion de controladores adicionales me aparece activo el controlador pero no logro que me funcione
<freeli2> saludos, tengo un usb particionado en 2 (uno de 30gb y otro de 170) en total es uno de 300gb kiero borrar las particiones para que vuelva a la normalidad
<freeli2> con que aplicacion hacerlo
<XuMuK> freeli2, fdisk, parted, g/kparted
<freeli2> si
<freeli2> ya lo encontre
<freeli2> ok solo encontré uno
<fosco_> buenas
<XuMuK> hola)
<rios> alguien sabe de un tuto para arreglar el compiz
<Athor> :O Que grande se ha vuelto Ubuntu-es
<Athor> Grande ésta comunidad
<Athor> Disculpen, poseo una duda con Ubuntu. Poseo AMD Phenom X4, con 3GB de Ram ¿Me recomiendan Ubuntu 64bits o 32bits?
<fosco_> Athor: las diferencias son mínimas
<fosco_> usa el que prefieras
<Athor> Pero ¿Cual creen que me ira mejor? Es que no quiero tomar una mala decision y bajar una ISO sin saber :S
<Athor> Por ejemplo, el Flash
<fosco_> va igual
<Athor> ¿Seguro hermano? No habría problema con futuros? Digo por que muchos no tienen buena experiencia con Debian 64bits
<fosco_> no puedo hablar por debian, en ubuntu no hay diferencias significativas
<erAbuelo> mentira
<Athor> =S
<Athor> Eso lo se!
<Athor> Yo vengo de Debian, ya que antes usaba Ubuntu tambien
<Athor> Pero volví a Ubuntu, por que vi que en Debian el consumo era algo mayor que en Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Athor> Pero yo quiero saber si alguein tiene experiencia con Ubuntu 64bits
<fosco_> es flipante la capaz que tiene la gente para ignorar lo que digo
<fosco_> capacidad*
<Athor> Fosco, entiendo lo que dices, pero con una conexion de 256KBPS no puedo estar jugando a bajarme ISO's sin saber
<Athor> Y más que trabajo! :S
<Athor> Seguro que tu tambien
<Athor> Y tambien tienes oficio, pero me refiero a mi conexion y no puedo estar 6 horas esperando que baje la ISOç
<Ketzal> alguien?
<guampa> Athor: no vas a tener problemas sea con 32 o 64 bits, lo que si tene en cuenta que el de 64 bits consume un poco mas de ram
<guampa> pero para un uso tranqui con 3Gb esta bien
<guampa> doh se fue :[
<fosco_> ;)
<guampa> jajajaja
<Newbe> alguien sabe python?
<debsan> probalemente
<guampa> si yo creo que muchos
<m4v> !python Newbe
<kubot> Newbe: python es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python. Documentación http://docs.python.org/ (Inglés). Ver también http://wiki.python.org/moin/Languages/Spanish?highlight=%28CategoryLanguage%29 Manual Dive into Python: http://diveintopython.org/ | Preguntas sobre python hacerlas en #python-es #pyar o #python (inglés)
<|--------------p> Saludos
<|--------------p> tengo una dudo no se si alguien podria responderme si sabe por favor... tengo ubuntu 11.04 e instale wicd y queria cambiarle el icono pero no se donde se guarda ese icono para poder cambiarlo... :(
<eskpados> hola alguien?
<eskpados> Hola...
<sisa> hi, hola, alguien que sepa electricidad? algun canal de electricidad?
<berarma> oido cocina
<xblaster> buenas...
<xblaster> tengo la posibilidad de cambiarme de carrera de sistemas a la electronica y telecomunicaciones....
<xblaster> alguien q me pueda ayudar  a decidir...
<katarcis> xblaster,  como quieres que opinemos en tu futuro?
<xblaster> no es exactamente eso....
<xblaster> es mi segunda carrera....
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Y cual es tu primer carrera
<katarcis> yo escojeria telectronica..
<xblaster> quisiera saber cual de las dos me llevara mas cerca al conocimiento de redes..
<xblaster> conta..
<AlfredoUGARTE76> ASU de contabilidad a el conocimiento de redes que tal brinco
<katarcis> jaja
<xblaster> si ps....
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Yo creo que poco podría opinar, yo soy ing Químico
<xblaster> pero te cuento q posibilidades ahora las hay...
<AlfredoUGARTE76> y solo tengo este pequeño vicio llamado ubuntu
<xblaster> jajajaja
<AlfredoUGARTE76> De que país eres?
<xblaster> yo empeze por ese vicio....y mira adonde quiero ir ahora...
<xblaster> jajajaja
<xblaster> Perú
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Queeeeeeeeee
<AlfredoUGARTE76> los dos somos del peru
<sisa> bueno por si hay alguien que lo entienda, necesito saber si he hecho bien el circuito de 6 pilas equivalente al de 4 original http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/circuito4a6pila.JPG
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Que pequeños es el ubuntumundo
<xblaster> jajajaj
<xblaster> de que parte,,,eres ?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> sorry sisa, yo de eso no se nada
<AlfredoUGARTE76> San borja
<xblaster> AlfredoUGARTE76,
<xblaster> Lima
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Si
<xblaster> yo de AQP
<AlfredoUGARTE76> y tu?
<xblaster> AQP
<AlfredoUGARTE76> MANYAAA
<xblaster> arequipa
<AlfredoUGARTE76> una consulta, tu logras escuchar radio capital en ubuntu
<xblaster> pero ahora vivo y trabajo en Cusco
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Wow, yo estudie en la unsaac
<xblaster> casi no escucho.....radios...
<xblaster> bueno ya no utilizo ubuntu,,
<AlfredoUGARTE76> entonces que usas?
<xblaster> por ahora estoy con fedora...
<xblaster> fedora 14
<AlfredoUGARTE76> y que tal es?, yo no cambio por qué aun no entiendo bien esto, es más , aun quiero lograr escuchar radio capital y poder ver livestream videos, per hasta ahora no lo logro
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Donde piensas seguir sistemas
<xblaster> ps aca en la unsaac
<AlfredoUGARTE76> a mira tu
<xblaster> si estoy en cusco...pero me agrada la idea de hacer electronica y telecomunica..
<AlfredoUGARTE76> mas rapido en la privada
<xblaster> pero la unsaac no tiene ..tampoco la andina...
<xblaster> solo tiene la alas peruanas...
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Yo enseño en Alas perunas
<AlfredoUGARTE76> en el programa a distancia
<xblaster> en lima
<xblaster> q estudias...en la Alas
<AlfredoUGARTE76> No, yo soy profesor en alas perunas
<AlfredoUGARTE76> en la escuela de ing ambiental
<AlfredoUGARTE76> pero este semestre me toco enseñar electronica y telecomunicaicones
<mansanken> hola gente necesito ayuda por favor
<mansanken> instale gnome3 y desde entonses no he podido arrancar la maquina
<mansanken> quise recuperar mis archivos arrancando la maquina con el ubuntu montado en pendrive y no me lo permite me dice que estan protegidos
<mgl22> hola
<EXio4> Hola
<Triviox> hola EXio4 xD
<mgl22> tengo una duda
<EXio4> Triviox: xD
<EXio4> mgl22: pues.. dila! :)
<mgl22> tengo una pc que vino con ubuntu 10,04
<mgl22> en la sesión administrador que vino instalada no tengo sonido veo el video andando pero no lo oigo
<mgl22> desde el root creo otros usuarios y ahí si tengo sonido
<mgl22> en los otros usuarios
<mgl22> ya cambie las preferencias y nada
<EXio4> mgl22: has revisado los grupos ?
<mgl22> es donde se crean usuarios?
<mgl22> Sí, en usuarios y grupos creé nuevos usuarios y con ellos tengo sonido
<mgl22> ¿Alguna idea?
<EXio4> yo ni idea, lo siento
<mgl22> bueno  otra pregunta si yo quiero buscar una programa en un repositorio en la terminal ¿cómo se hace? Lo que leí hasta ahora no me ha ayudado
<mgl22> he puesto "sudo apt-get update" y aparecieron un montón de direcciones
<EXio4> apt-cache search   <-- Para buscar usando apt
<EXio4> aptitude search   <-- Para buscar usando aptitude
<mgl22> ok gracias
<EXio4> ;)
<mgl22> y para instalarlos es sudo apt-get install xxxx?
<mgl22> o sin sudo?
<davirrirri> hola, saludos para todos. ¿Alguien sabe cómo hacer que se vean las caratulas de los album en quod libet?
<EXio4> Con sudo :)
<mgl22> EXio4:  muchas gracias
<EXio4> mgl22: de nada :)
<davirrirri> ¿o dónde puedo conseguir ayuda para quodlibet?
<EXio4> davirrirri: yo ni idea, lo siento :S
<davirrirri> EXio4, o me recomiendas algún reproductor de musica que se pueda poner en modo mini donde se vean la caratulas de los album. Estilo sonata pero que no sea MPD
<EXio4> davirrirri: yo ni idea en eso.. lo siento :s
<davirrirri> banshee tiene la opción de ponerlo en modo mini pero consume muchos recursos
<davirrirri> ok EXio4 igualmente gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Make> buenas tardes alguien me ayuda con el arch linux
<EXio4> Make: #archlinux-es
<arp-> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Make> gracias
<erAbuelo> vuelvo en un ratillo
<Vianstak> me recomiendan un programa que sintonice musica de la red
<ruben_l1nux> saludos a todos
<omikron4> saludo desde uno de todos, ruben_l1nux
<ruben_l1nux> nas
 * CloudStrife away
<Byte> alguien sabe por que pede ser que ubuntu no detecte mi eth0??
<Byte> es un netbook asus eepc
<Byte> alguien sabe por que pede ser que ubuntu no detecte mi eth0??
<Byte> si hago un lspci si que la veo
<Byte> pero con ifconfig -a no aparece
<ruben_l1nux> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ruben_l1nux> y luego sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Byte> oks pruebo
<ruben_l1nux> resetea la red y activa tu eth0
<Byte> me dice que la eth0 no existe
<erAbuelo> que te sale con ifconfig -a
<Byte> eth0: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<Byte>  no aparece
<Byte> pero en lspci si que sale
<erAbuelo> que te sale con ifconfig -a ?
<Byte> solo la wlan0 y lo
<erAbuelo> que version de ubuntu ?
<Byte> 10.04
<Byte> lts
<Byte>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<Byte> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network
<Byte> sorry x el flood
<Byte> es lspci eso
<erAbuelo> comprueba si hay soporte para esa tarjeta en esa version de ubuntu, o si tienes que meter algun firmware
<Byte> voy a ver
<file_not_found> hola, tengo ubuntu studio 11.04 con openshot y kdenlive. los videos en full hd (1920 x 1080) se ven lentos y el sonido salta al agregarle efectos de video
<ruben_l1nux> 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<elgallero> hola, no tengo ninguna pregunta, gracias
<Byte> esa es la wifi
<Byte> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<Byte> esa la eth0
<Byte> pero no esta en interfaces
<Kadko> Hola amigos espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, tengo problemas con el control de la luz de mi pantalla de mi laptop, estoy cansado de buscar y no encuentro una solucion ya e intentado de casi todo y no funciona, a lo que voy no logro hacer funcionar la tecla FN + FXX para disminuir o incrementar la intensidad...
<Byte> y si la creo directamente en el archivo networking?
<ruben_l1nux> ese problema te empezo hoy????
<ruben_l1nux> anteriormente te funcionaba
<Kadko> Me dices a mi ? xD
<Byte> xD
<Byte> no
<Byte> a ruben_l1nux
<Kadko> bien me lo imaginaba :)
<elgallero> Kadko: si haces un: cat /usr/share/acpi_support/key_constants   y fijas cual es el valor de brillo + y brillo -, puedes usar fakeacpicon sudo asi: sudo acpi-fakekey <valor>
<ruben_l1nux> si
<ruben_l1nux> no perdon a Byte
<Kadko> elgallero: dejame verificar
<elgallero> Kadko: ya si quieres haces un for-loop y ejecutas eso varias veces, asi: for i in {1..10}; do acpi_fakekey <numero>; done
<elgallero> Kadko: por ejemplo
<ruben_l1nux> Byte: el fallo es nuevo o te viene de antes
<ruben_l1nux> puede ser que instalaras algo, o configuraras algo???
<ruben_l1nux> probaste a reiniciar la pc
<file_not_found> hola, tengo ubuntu studio 11.04 con openshot y kdenlive. los videos en full hd (1920 x 1080) se ven lentos y el sonido salta al agregarle efectos de video
<file_not_found> A alguien  le paso?
<Byte> es nuevo el fallo
<ruben_l1nux> file_not_found, pienso que te falta maquina
<ruben_l1nux> o memoria
<Byte> parece que no hay drivers para esta ethernet
<Byte> k putada
<Byte> tendre que cambiar d distro
<elgallero> shhhhhh
<Byte> xD
<elgallero> no digas mamadas
<ruben_l1nux> que distro???
<file_not_found> estaba usando mucha cpu
<Kadko> elgallero: Aparentemente todo esta bien en los key_constants, vaya a lo que voy si aparece como si estubiera subiendo o bajando el brillo pero realmente no lo hace
<file_not_found> y el 88 por ciento de ram
<file_not_found> ruben_l1nux:
<elgallero> Kadko:lo hiciste con un for-loop unas 20 veses por ejemplo?
<ruben_l1nux> Byte, que OS tienes
<elgallero> Kadko: for i in {1..30}; do acpi_fakekey <numero>; done
<elgallero> Kadko: for i in {1..30}; do acpi-fakekey <numero>; done
<Kadko> probando
<Byte> lts 10.04 ruben_l1nux
<ruben_l1nux> la misma que yo :-)))
<Byte> es un netbol
<ruben_l1nux> aun no quiero mudarme a 11.04
<Kadko> nop nada :S
<ruben_l1nux> yo tengo un hp DV6
<ruben_l1nux> 2445es
<ruben_l1nux> 2145es
<ruben_l1nux> perdon
<Byte> xF
<elgallero> Kadko: mas valores funcionan, por ejemplo el volumen up volumen down? para ver si si interpreta fake_acpikey
<Byte> pues que vaina que no coja esta etherne
<Byte> t
<Byte> a ver
<Byte> si encuentro algunos drivers
<Kadko> asi es esos si funcionan
<ruben_l1nux> yo tb estoy buscando
<ruben_l1nux> algo encontraremso
<elgallero> Kadko: estas ejecutandolo con sudo ?
<Kadko> sip
<Kadko> ruben_l1nux: los drivers para las hpdv6 de wifi asi como eth son en general Atheros
<Kadko> no se si ayude en su buskeda :)
<Kadko> posiblemente yo si tenga k cambiar de disto?
<Kadko> distro**
<Kadko> o regresarme a win2
<Kadko> xD!
<Byte> -.-
<file_not_found> haci estaba el monitor del sistema al exportar el video en kdenlive http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/6681519pantallazomonitor-de.png
<elgallero> Kadko: reviza que tienes en /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey   y pegamelo en un paste
<ruben_l1nux> mi wifi funciona con  ath9k
<file_not_found> el video sale bien
<ruben_l1nux> me la reconocio a la primera
<ruben_l1nux> esta integrada
<file_not_found> ruben_l1nux: haci estaba el monitor del sistema al exportar el video en kdenlive http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/6681519pantallazomonitor-de.png
<ruben_l1nux> despues tengo una realtek
<ruben_l1nux> que corre con rt73
<Byte> la mia tambien
<Byte> la detectode lujo la wifi
<Tukeke>    
<Byte> es la eth0 la que no ve
<Kadko> elgallero: bash: /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey: No such file or directory
<Kadko> :S
<ruben_l1nux> estaba con Kadko
<Byte> xD
<ruben_l1nux> Byte, sigo buscando
<file_not_found> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/6681519pantallazomonitor-de.png
<ruben_l1nux> file_not_found, tu mismo puedes verlo, pienso que tira mucho del procesador y de la memoria
<ruben_l1nux> tienes de sobra pero le cuesta =
<cousteau> sobre todo de la memoria
<cousteau> está tirando de swap
<file_not_found> que debo hacer
<ruben_l1nux> no va suelto, esta forzado, eso puede crearte el problema
<file_not_found> ?
<cousteau> cuando el sistema se pone a tirar de swap, se pone todo más lento
<ruben_l1nux> puedes aumentar la particion swap???
<file_not_found> porque puede hacer?
<file_not_found> no se
<cousteau> file_not_found, creo que sólo tienes dos opciones: (1) comprar más RAM, (2) resignarte
<file_not_found> debo formatear de nuevo!!
<Byte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/680239
<cousteau> bueno, o (3) ver si se puede hacer que el kdenlive consuma menos
<Byte> Bugarro
<ruben_l1nux> Byte, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151390
<cousteau> file_not_found, no llegará a tanto como formatear... en todo caso sólo arrancar desde live cd y redimensionar
<elgallero> Kadko:echo -n 10 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<file_not_found> la placa de video puede ser un problema?
<ruben_l1nux> aqui lo solucionaron con un ifconfig y reboot
<Infernet> hola
<file_not_found> ifconfig?
<cousteau> file_not_found, hmm, no creo
<elgallero> Kadko:echo -n <un_numero_aqui> > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Kadko> elgallero: podrias repetirlo accidentalmente hice clear
<elgallero> Kadko:echo -n <un_numero_aqui> > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<file_not_found> en windows tambien se ponia lento al editar videos en vegas
<file_not_found> en full hd y hd
<elgallero> Kadko: si no existe el archivo, navegate a /proc/acpi/video   y encuentra en algun lugar el archivo brightness y igual metele un numero
<ruben_l1nux> Byte, habla de la version 10.10
<ruben_l1nux> puedes actualiza el paquete linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic 2.6.35-22.35
<elgallero> Kadko: creo que el numero va ser entre 10 a 100 como maximo
<file_not_found> cousteau: como hago para q consuma menos kdenlive
<Byte> probare
<elgallero> Kadko: dejame ver el mio
<Kadko> elgallero: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `10'
<Kadko> elgallero: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `80'
<Byte> gracias ruben_l1nux
<file_not_found> cousteau:
<elgallero> Kadko: es echo -n "100"
<cousteau> file_not_found, ni idea; no sé si se puede hacer... a lo mejor hay una opción, pero no tengo ni idea de si la habrá
<elgallero> Kadko: en donde esta el archivo en tu sistema?
<Kadko> lo estoy buscando
<file_not_found> otro dia probare
<ruben_l1nux> Byte, olvida todo
<elgallero> Kadko: aparte ocuparas ser root tambien para escribir ahi
<ruben_l1nux> http://www.dipler.org/2010/11/instalar-ar8152-v1-1-fast-ethernet-en-debianubuntu/
<ruben_l1nux> aqui tienes la solucion, CREO, se que es debian pero te servira
<Byte> voy  a ver
<elgallero> Kadko: sudo find /proc -name brightness
<Kadko> si estoy como root en la terminal
<elgallero> Kadko: en teoria si le metes un numero a ese archivo te sube el brillo
<Kadko> elgallero: si estoy como root, probe con el ultimo comando que me diste y no me da nada
<Kadko> creo que algo anda mal con mi sistema
<elgallero> Kadko: y ese archivo devera estar en algun lugar de /proc pues ahi estan los procesos, no se si tu estara en acpi o lcd, deveras buscarlo
<elgallero> Kadko: buscalo dentro de /proc no va estar en ningun otro lado, ya depende de tu hardware devera estar por ahi ya que /proc se construye automatico al iniciar tu linux
<elgallero> Kadko: tambien lo puedes buscar con: sudo nautilus /proc
<Kadko> intentando :)
<ruben_l1nux> tanto ajetreo y derrepente nada
<ruben_l1nux> :-((((
<elgallero> Kadko: tambien puedes probar con xgamma: xgamma -gamma 0.75
<Kadko> elgallero: creo que ya hice de todo
<Kadko> y nomas no
<elgallero> Kadko: no tienes nada relacionado en /proc referente al monitor?
<Kadko> en /proc no me muestra nada se cuelga tratando de abrir la carpeta
<Kadko> o simplemente se keda la bolita del mouse "pensandp"
<ruben_l1nux> Kadko, que te paso????
<elgallero> Kadko: en tu terminal: cd /proc; ls    y vez donde vaz y cd nuevo_directorio y ls ....hasta que llegues a el
<Kadko> no logro disminuir/aumentar el brillo
<ruben_l1nux> que distro tienes
<Kadko> 11.04
<elgallero> ya que llegues: echo -n 100 > brightness    o algo parecido   (como root)
<Zankajo> Buenas noches
<ruben_l1nux> Kadko, encontr esto
<ruben_l1nux>     sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<ruben_l1nux> Para modificar el brillo de tu pantalla tendrías que poner el siguiente comando:
<ruben_l1nux>     xbacklight -set 100%
<ruben_l1nux> Donde 100% el el máximo de brillo de tu pantalla, para poner otro solo tienes que poner el valor que deses desde 1% a 100%.
<Kadko> No outputs have backlight property
<Kadko> :S
<ruben_l1nux> Kadko, que es eso??? No outputs have ....
<Kadko> del xbacklight
<ruben_l1nux> cuando te da esa salida
<elgallero> ruben_l1nux: una pregunta jamas se contesta con otra :p
<Kadko> :*
<ruben_l1nux> cierto
<ruben_l1nux> pero los gallegos tenemos esa fea costumbre
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<elgallero> Kadko: vaz a tener que buscar algun archivo que diga brightness o algo asi en /proc que haga alguna referencia a tu monitor manualmente desde la terminal, no traes otra
<Kadko> si es lo que estaba haciendo, pero cale lo del xbright
<Kadko> deja continuar
<ruben_l1nux> /proc/acpi/video/DVGA/
<elgallero> Kadko: haz esto Kadko haz esto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -r /proc/*|pastebinit
<elgallero> y dame el link que te sale
<Kadko> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -r /proc/*|pastebinit
<elgallero> ruben_l1nux: esque depende de su hardware, en el mio es diferente, podria ser igual
<Kadko> ups
<Kadko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646880/
<Kadko> aki esta
<elgallero> dejame analizarlo
<ruben_l1nux> sudo find /proc -name brightness
<ruben_l1nux> yo lo tengo en LCD
<ruben_l1nux> y dentro de LCD esta brightness
<elgallero> no abre ese paste
<elgallero> ya , perdon
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<ruben_l1nux> Kadko, como va???
<Kadko> ruben_l1nux: ya me dolio la cabeza por el brillo de mi pantalla :(
<Kadko> y eso k estoy usando lentes de sol
<ruben_l1nux> :-))))
<elgallero> Kadko: mira que no lo tienes
<elgallero> ni siquiera hay referencia a video
<ruben_l1nux> y eso porque??
<Kadko> :S
<elgallero> Kadko: es bajo virtualbox?
<Kadko> entonces todo esta proyectandose a mi mente directo? xD
<Kadko> nop, estoy en mi laptop, Sony Vaio VPCF125FX (Ya la googlie y no encontre mucho al respecto)
<Kadko> instalacion limpia de Cero
<elgallero> Kadko: y ya instalaste los controladores de video?
<elgallero> Kadko: los de nvidia
<Kadko> asi es driver restrictivos de nvidia
<elgallero> Kadko: y el neuva ? creo se llama asi, pruebate ese otro
<elgallero> Kadko: el nvidia control settings no te sale ese control?
<Kadko> si lo tengo en system>administration
<elgallero> en ese, busca algo que permita subir el tono
<Kadko> ya lo intente
<Kadko> nada
<GridCube> Kadko, que problema tenes?
<Zankajo> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/93001
<Zankajo> has probado eso?
<Kadko> no puedo bajar/subir el brillo de mi pantalla de ninguna manera
<Kadko> Zankajo: si ya lo intente
<Kadko> y nada :S
<GridCube> Kadko, tenes una notebook o netbook o algo de eso?
<Kadko> notebook VPCF125FX
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-19
<GridCube> Kadko, que pasa si usas ~$sudo echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Kadko> bash: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: No such file or directory
<Kadko> en /proc no existe ningun proceso relacionado a mi pantalla o al brillo
<Kadko> :S
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> tenes xorg.conf?
<cousteau> en mi netbook se llama /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/LCD/brightness
<cousteau> con una O ahí en medio
<Kadko> nop no lo tengo
<cousteau> GridCube, sabes que `sudo echo` no sirve para nada?
<Kadko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646880/	
<Kadko> aqui esta un pastebin de mis procesos
<GridCube> mmm
<Zankajo> queda mas cuco
<GridCube> Kadko, tienes instalado keytouch?
<cousteau> ah, en mi netbook eso no funciona, y si pongo `cat /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/LCD/brightness` me dice "<not supported>". Tengo que usar las teclas de brillo (que van por hardware, no por software)
<GridCube> keytouch es un programa para configurar teclas especiales de los teclados
<GridCube> tal ves eso soluciione tu problema
<Kadko> keytouch nop
<Kadko> el problema es que aparenta que sube o baja el brillo
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install keytouh
<Kadko> pero no lo hace
<GridCube> mmm
<elgallero> mmm
<Kadko> probare al estilo antiguo
<Kadko> reiniciando
<Kadko> :)
<Kadko> regreso
<francisco> buenas
<francisco> como estan
<Guest75262> conoce de un software para generar texto en  voz
<cousteau> texto a voz o voz a texto?
<Guest75262> texto a voz
<cousteau> para texto a voz está el espeak (fácil de usar, no muy bueno) o el festival (mejor, pero difícil de usar; se usa más como back-end para otros programas)
<Guest75262> si estuve revisando el festival
<Guest75262> pero no se es como complicado
<cousteau> pues prueba el espeak, es más fácil de usar
<Guest75262> necesito escribir un texto y que este me genere ese texto en voz, lo necesito para agregarlo a un software para personas ciergas
<cousteau> bueno, no es que sea más fácil... es que el festival es rarísimo
<Guest75262> personas ciegas perdon y muchisimas gracias de antemano
<cousteau> para eso que dices se suele usar más el festival, pero si no te aclaras prueba el espeak
<cousteau> espeak -ves "Hola"
<Guest75262> pero eso lo pueda generar en un ogg
<Guest75262> ?
<cousteau> ni idea, mira en el manual
<cousteau> aunque probablemente sea un wav
<cousteau> sçi, está la opción   -w archivo.wav
<Guest75262> ah ok
<Guest75262> excelente
<Guest75262> leere un poco el manual
<Guest75262> ahhh  jajaja parece la voz del orca
<cousteau> Guest75262, puede ser, no sé si orca usa espeak o festival
<Guest75262> quien tiene la mejor voz espeak o festival?
<cousteau> creo que festival
<cousteau> y como consiga descargarme la voz HMM de "UVIGO"... bueno, todo va a ser diferente
<Zankajo> perdón, una pregunta ustedes usan unity o gnome shell?
<cousteau> Guest75262, http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/onlinedemo.html - prueba "UVIGO" (en español)
<cousteau> Zankajo, yo metacity
<Guest75262> ah ok gracias
<Guest75262> esta mucho mejor
<Guest75262> aunq m parece mejor el de espeak
<CloudStrife> Zankajo, yo shell
<Guest75262> porq como el orca es el software de accesibilidad que usan las personas
<Guest75262> y la voz es parecida
<Guest75262> no se nota mucho la difrencias
<Guest75262> diferencia
<Zankajo> que tal es el shell CloudStrife ?
<CloudStrife> Regular...
<CloudStrife> te acostumbras a el
<CloudStrife> pero le faltan pulir algunos detalles
<Zankajo> mas que a unity?
<CloudStrife> prefiero shell que unity
<CloudStrife> personalmente..
<Infernet> unity esta en estado ultra beta
<CloudStrife> Yo que tu esperaria a que madure un poquito más el Shell
<elgallero> es la voz de steven hawkings
<Zankajo> los dos lo estan no?
<Infernet> Zankajo: si
<Guest75262> jajaja no lo sabiaa
<Infernet> lo q no se cual de los dos se nota mas
<Guest75262> pero hasta la voz es crazy jajaja
<Infernet> lo unico q puedo decirte q unity se nota "bastante"
<Zankajo> cuales son las diferencias principales?
<Zankajo> yo los veo parecidos
<PipeFG> alguien sabe como puedo descargar la ultima version de gwibber, esa que salio hace poco
<katarcis> PipeFG, que version de ubuntu tienes
<PipeFG> 11.o4
<PipeFG> no, es que yo hablo de gwibber
<PipeFG> deja que te busco el video
<katarcis> pues yo supongo que con un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<PipeFG> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/gwibber-3-1-remapeado-de-cara-a-ubuntu-11-10/
<BataLoopPak> hola, hay alguna forma de jugar wow en linux?
<katarcis> BataLoopPak, con wine
<PipeFG> cual es wow
<katarcis> World of Warcraft
<PipeFG> bueno, se puede o no instalar ese gwibber
<BataLoopPak> katarcis: gracias, buscare informacion acerca de wine.
<katarcis> pipe intenta con upgrade
<PipeFG> ya lo intente
<m4v> PipeFG: ahí dice que el nuevo gwibber usa gnome3. Así que hasta que salga Ubuntu 11.10 no.
<PipeFG> auch
<m4v> ubuntu 11.04 está con gtk2
<PipeFG> no me gusta na mucho gnome 3
<m4v> s/gnome3/gtk3/
<PipeFG> pero tambien dice para gtk
<PipeFG> 2
<PipeFG> a parte que el video de gwibber sale en gnome 2
<PipeFG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqoaB5uvm-k&feature=feedu
<m4v> en ningún lado eso dice eso
<PipeFG> pero dice +
<PipeFG> kiere decir + 3
<PipeFG> osea mas gnome 3
<PipeFG> y tampoco creo k sea solo ppara gnome 3
<PipeFG> y en la web oficial no ahy nada
<PipeFG> como para descarar
<m4v> ufa
<m4v> la librería se llama GTK+
<PipeFG> ejje
<m4v> la nueva es GTK+3, la que usa 11.04 es GTK+2
<PipeFG> bueno, sera
<m4v> así que no.
<PipeFG> bueno entodo caso la ultima version de gwibber anda bien rapido
<m4v> dice que usa GTK+3 así que tenés que esperar hasta 11.10
<m4v> la actual no anda rápido?
<PipeFG> no
<PipeFG> siempre se caracteriso por ser lenta
<PipeFG> el entorno grafico de ubuntu 11.10 sera igual al de fedora?
<m4v> PipeFG: Ubuntu 11.10 va a tener Unity
<PipeFG> y gnome 3?
<m4v> no se que trae Fedora, supongo Gnome Shell
<PipeFG> gnome 3
<m4v> Gnome 3 no es Gnome Shell
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> pero ubuntu no traera gnome 3
<m4v> 11.10 va a traer Gnome3, (Gtk+3) pero va a usar Unity en lugar de Gnome Shell
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> veremos k pasa
<m4v> estas confundiendo el entorno con el manejador de ventanas
<m4v> son 2 cosas distintas
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> habra k esperar mejor a ver k tal
<k-milogars> buenas una ayudita
<katarcis> k-milogars, dinos
<k-milogars> mira compre una unidad de dvd sata y fui a bootear un cd y no booteo
<k-milogars> le cambie cables etc.
<k-milogars> y la unidad la probe en otro pc y si me booteo
<BlackSilent> usando ubuntu? k-milogars o windows?
<katarcis> si la configuaste en la bios?
<k-milogars> queria instalar los dos
<k-milogars> el 11.10
<k-milogars> la bios si la reconoce
<k-milogars> lo raro es que la unidad lee , y graba cd normal
<k-milogars> pero no bootea
<katarcis> y si le das f8 antes que arranque y escojes la unidad pa bootear
<BlackSilent> k-milogars, si lo que dice katarcis es fiable, puede ser que no tengas la unidad en firstboot
<PipeFG> por k no intentas comodo usb
<k-milogars> bootear como unidad-usb?
<katarcis> k-milogars, cuando este iniciando
<katarcis> unde f8
<katarcis> antes que arranque el sistema como tal
<katarcis> y mira si sale ahi la unidad
<katarcis> y si sale le das
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> botar modo usb
<k-milogars> es una board k9
<m4v> k-milogars: tenés que pedirle al bios que booteé desde el cd/dvd
<m4v> k-milogars: fijate en el manual de tu motherboard.
<k-milogars> si ya la puse
<k-milogars> que arranque desde el cd
<k-milogars> ella arranca pero se para
<m4v> bueno, está mal el orden o algo
<m4v> Ubuntu no tiene nada que ver con eso
<k-milogars> aja
<k-milogars> yo se
<k-milogars> x que con windows es lo mismo
<m4v> bueno, ahora lo que decís es distinto
<katarcis> hubieses empezado por ahi
<m4v> no se que cd estás tratando de bootear ni si te dá un mensaje de error o algo
<m4v> tenés que ayudarnos a ayudarte, no podemos adivinar si no explicas bien el problema
<charley> holas, trato de cambiar los permisos de un archivo .exe con "chmod +x ruta/nombre.exe" pero no funciona, algo que estoi aciendo mal??
<jimlestat_> buenas
<jimlestat_> seria alguien muy amable me ayude a conectar usb 3g
<katarcis> charley, permisos de que?
<k-milogars> el cd esta bueno
<katarcis> jimlestat_, los de internet? xD
<k-milogars> lo probe en otro pc
<charley> permiso para ejecutar
<k-milogars> y booteo
<jimlestat_> si
<katarcis> charley, los exe no necesitan permisos
<katarcis> jimlestat_, que ubuntu tienes
<katarcis> y que modem es
<katarcis> de que pais
<jimlestat_> 10.04
<charley> katarcis, como le puedo hacer entonces??
<xangua> charley: clic derecho-propiedades-marcas donde dice correr como programa
<katarcis> charley,  asi..  wine ruta/nombre.exe
<charley> xangua, se desmarca solito.
<charley> katarcis, alguna manera para abrirlo con doble clic??
<xangua> charley: estás instalando algo de un cd ¿
<katarcis> no se charley siempre lo hago con consola
<m4v> charley: no dices que mensaje de error da, pero sospecho que ese archivo .exe no está en una partición de linux ext3/4
<charley> xangua, es un programa en disco duro
<xangua> ......
<jimlestat_> Y ?
<charley> m4v, esta en un disco duro ntfs
<katarcis> jimlestat_, que modem es
<katarcis> y de que pais
<m4v> charley: bueno, una partición ntfs no sabe con son los permisos de ejecución
<charley> me dice que el archivo no esta marcado para ejecucion (el bit ejecutable)
<m4v> charley: copialo a tu home
<jimlestat_> es un zte
<m4v> si, porque cuando se monta no se pone el bit de ejecución, pero no lo podés cambiar una vez montado
<charley> m4v, recuerdo que pude hacerlo con chmod, por eso preguntaba
<m4v> k-milogars: que cd estas tratando de bootear? adivino (ya que no explicas nada) que no soporta bien con el motherboard de tu pc y no puede arrancar bien.
<k-milogars> el cd es un ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> charley: si, pero en particiones de linux
<m4v> charley: no en ntfs
<k-milogars> y un dvd de windows 7
<xangua> k-milogars: 11.10 no está soportado aqui
<m4v> k-milogars: puede que el cd de 11.10 no ande bien con el motherboard tuyo, pero como indicó xangua, 11.10 está aún en desarrollo y no te podemos ayudar con eso. Lo que puedes hacer es reportar un bug en launchpad.net explicando que no funciona y tu modelo de mothjer
<m4v> motherboard*
<omar> Hola a todos!!!!
<k-milogars> y con win
<k-milogars> lo mismo
<m4v> k-milogars: bueno, si es así tienes un problema de hardware o algo mal en el bios. Ni idea.
<omar> Consulta: tengo problemas con la internet inalámbrica, capta las redes pero cuando quiero conectarme a alguna no pasa nada, se queda procesando y nada
<charley> umbueno parece k es la unica opcion, gracias!!
<omar> ahora estoy con una antena usb y ahí pescó una señal y se conectó
<jimlestat_> hey quien me ayuda porfa
<omar> Consulta: tengo problemas con la internet inalámbrica, capta las redes pero cuando quiero conectarme a alguna no pasa nada, se queda procesando y nada
<omar> ahora estoy con una antena usb y ahí pescó una señal y se conectó
<xangua> omar: ve con un proveedor y contrata internet
<k-milogars> m4v y que podra ser
<omar> xangua, tengo internet de pago, no me estoy colgando a ninguna señal que no se la mía propia
<m4v> k-milogars: ni idea, no estoy en tu pc y no es algo relacionado a Ubuntu.
<omar> xangua, tengo un router y ahí trato de conectar a mi red, pero no conecta
<m4v> k-milogars: puede ser un config mal en el bios o el dvd-rom
<omar> xangua, yo soy de chile y lamentablemente en el sector que vivo solo llega Movistar, una verdadera lata
<BlackSilent> LoL
<omar>  cuando hago clic en el ícono de la internet me muestra las señales que capta mi antena usb y las señales que capta el note, las señales del note son más potentes, pero no conectan
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Omar derrepente tienes un problema de driver
<raffles> hola a todos
<xangua> o con el router
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, puede ser
<m4v> omar: no entiendo tu problema, estás tratando de conectarte a una redes wifi que no te pertenecen?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Omar, has tenido siempre ese problema
<omar> pero no sé cómo actualizar ese driver o eliminarlo y cambiarlo por otro
<xangua> el mio tuvieron que cambiarlo, segun por el uso
<omar> m4v, no, mi red wifi es mía, vía un router inalámbrico, ahora estoy en mi camita acostado trantando de solucionar esto
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Veamos si te puedo ayudar, ya que yo he tenido cre el mismo problkela
<AlfredoUGARTE76> que tipo de ubuntu usas?
<omar> el problema apareció hace poco, de hecho instalé diez. diez y con la wifi del note hice todas las actualizaciones y descarga de programas varios
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, diez punto diez
<m4v> omar: prueba en reiniciar el router que emite la señal wifi, a veces pasa que dejan de andar bien
<AlfredoUGARTE76> y que tipo de tarjeta wifi tienes
<m4v> y verifica que estas usando el password correcto, etc
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, lo ignoro
<AlfredoUGARTE76> abre tu terminal y tipea lspco -v
<omar> m4v, tengo otro note con ubuntu y no tengo tres notes con el mismo ubuntu y solo este me da problemas
<AlfredoUGARTE76> lspci -v
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, estoy siguiendo lo que dices
<AlfredoUGARTE76> digo sudo lspci -v
<AlfredoUGARTE76> estando ahi fijate que dice la linea 06:02.0
<AlfredoUGARTE76> esa linea debe decirte el tipo de hardware que usas
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, ok, mira, hice un paste bin
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646980/
<AlfredoUGARTE76> en mi caso dice asi: 06:02.0  Ethernet controller: Atheros
<omar> ahora veo la línea, moment
<k-milogars> gracias
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, no encuentro ninguna línea cero seis  cero dos
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Si ya veo que no parece
<AlfredoUGARTE76> y el link q me diste pesa mucho
<AlfredoUGARTE76> veamos si reconozco tu hardware
<arp-> omar
<arp-> que buscas?
<omar> arp- tengo problemas con la wifi
<arp-> aps
<estop> que problemas?
<arp-> que placa es?
<omar> no se que placa de internet es, sorry
<arp-> que maquina es
<arp-> marca y modelo
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Segun lo que me envias, no veo nada que controle tu tarjeta para la wifi
<omar> toshiba, satelite L515
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, si fuera cómo señalas igual aparecería el ícono de la wifi y las redes que caapta?
<arp-> omar
<omar> arp-
<arp-> da vuelta la notebook
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Sip, es como un fantasma
<arp-> y pasa el modelo exacto
<arp-> lo dice la etiqueta metalizada
<AlfredoUGARTE76> has lo que dice arq- es necesario saber que tipo de tarjeta usas
<arp-> L515 es la serie general
<arp-> ...
<AlfredoUGARTE76> ya que los ultimos controladores de ubuntu no funcionan bien en ciertas tarjetas
<AlfredoUGARTE76> yo por ejemplo tu que cambiar de controlador
<arp-> podria decir algo como L515-SPxxxxxx
<arp-> por ejemplo
<omar> toshiba, satelite L515, sp4904c
<arp-> ah vamos bien
<arp-> xD
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, estaba pensando hacer algo como eso, pdría buscar una aplicación que maneje las redes, pero no sabría como eliminar la actual
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Pues no la eliminas más bien la desactivas
<AlfredoUGARTE76> en mi caso cada vez que renuevo de kernel tengo que volver a cero y volver a instalar el controlador de mi laptop
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> es una Intel la placa WiFi
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, ah, ok. Te comenté que cuando instalé ubuntu todo las actualizaciones y descargas varias las hice con el controlador por defecto? eso es raro
<AlfredoUGARTE76> No entiendo a q te refieres con por defecto
<omar> arp- supongo, porque cerca del teclado dice Intel Pentium inside
<arp-> eso es el micro
<arp-> ..
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, o sea al controlador que instaló por defecto
<n30h> hi
<omar> arp- ok, sorry por mi ignorancia
<AlfredoUGARTE76> claro, ubuntu lo unico que hace es intalar lo que ya viene programado por instalar
<arp-> aunque tambien figura como Realtek
<arp-> pero raro
<estop> tienes instalado el wifi-radar ?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> por ejemplo si el kernel tenia un controlador #1 y ese no servia a tu pc. cuando actualices ubuntu descargara la actualizacion del controlador #
<AlfredoUGARTE76> 1
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, lo raro es que si no hay nada instalado, cómo diablos logré instalar todo y cómo diablos me detect la antena usb con la que estoy conectado?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> dime has usado esa laptop con otra versión de ubuntu?
<estop> omar, tienes instalado el wifi-radar ?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Dime cuando hiceste el sudo lspci -v . fue todo lo que te salio
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, no lo compramos  y lo primero fue borrar windows e instalar ubuntu
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, si, pero verificaré ahora mismo
<arp-> eso no es raro omar
<arp-> el kernel trae una variedad ya de drivers embebidos
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, efectivamente es solo eso lo que arrojo el comando señalado
<estop> exit
<arp-> omar
<omar> arp-,  la verdad es que es primera vez que me pasa esto, utilizo ubuntu desde el dosmil siete y he instalado muchas veces en notes y descktops, pero primera vez que me pasa esto
<omar> arp-
<arp-> pon: sudo lsmod
<arp-> y subelo a pastebin
<omar> arp- http://paste.ubuntu.com/646986/
<omar> arp- te recuerdo que ahora estoy conectado vía una antena usb
<omar> la cual capta la señal de mi router
<arp-> omar
<arp-> pero el wifi te anda?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> debe ser una con realtek
<arp-> aca veo un modulo cargado de una realtek RTL8187
<omar> arp- es lo que estoy señalando, cuando hago click en el ícono de la wifi, veo las redes que capta el note y las que capta la antena usb, con las del note no hay  caso de conectarme
<arp-> ok
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Por eso, lo que hace falta es el controlador de la tarjeta de la laptop> ya que el controlador del usb funciona bien
<AlfredoUGARTE76> lo raro es que no detectó a la tarjeta
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, lo raro es que hasta hace unos días  si lo hacía, porque no había necesidad de conectar esta tarjeta
<omar> antena*
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Yo por ejemplo uso una Atheros y tengo que usar un controlador alternativo
<AlfredoUGARTE76> claro, cuando el controlador falla, pasa lo siguiente, se conecta cuando quiere o al final no se conecta
<AlfredoUGARTE76> yo vivia reiniciando mi pc
<omar> Tengo una laptop Sony Vaio, del dosmil seis, también con Intel Inside, y no hay problems
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Intel creo yo es tu procesador
<AlfredoUGARTE76> a ver metele a esa el comando que te di
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, a mi otro laptop?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> sip
<AlfredoUGARTE76> para que compares
<AlfredoUGARTE76> claro espero q esa tambien use ubuntu 10.10
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, ufff eso en este momento es imposible, pues estoy acostado, junto a mi esposa la cual duerme plácidamente y no se entera que estoy con ustedes, jajajaja perdería el matrimonio si me voy a buscar la otra laptop
<AlfredoUGARTE76> jajajajajaja
<AlfredoUGARTE76> hagamos algo loco
<AlfredoUGARTE76> descargate madwifi
<AlfredoUGARTE76> veamos si eso hace algo
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, lo tres note de la casa tienen ubuntu diez punto diez
<AlfredoUGARTE76>  
<xangua> madwif ya viene en e kernel desde hace rato
<omar> xangua: o sea que no es necesario descargar?
<xangua> así es
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76, Tal vez buscar otra herramienta que controle la placa, ni idea
<Infernet> [01:32] <estop> omar, tienes instalado el wifi-radar ?
<Infernet> omar: [01:32] <estop> omar, tienes instalado el wifi-radar ?
<omar> Infernet, wifi-radar sirve para controlar la placa wifi?
<xangua> es solo un visor de redes
<arp-> omar
<arp-> no usas network manager?
<omar> arp- supongo que es lo que viene por defecto al instalar, la verdad es que no he instalado nada ajeno a este controlador del wifi
<omar> no se si ubuntu diez punto diez trae otra cosa
<arp-> omar
<arp-> la notebook trae un boton para activar o desactiva rel wifi
<arp-> ?
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Volví se habia congelado mi pc
<omar> arp- si, pero por más que le doy no pasa nada
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> BOF, te estuvo buscando un compatriota
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> has tratado de actualizar tu kernel
<omar> arp- está en la tecla F8
<omar> he probado varias combinaciones como Ctrl F8  o Fn F8, pero nada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> tiene windows?
<omar> arp- nop, solo ubuntu, en los tres notes, no hay windows instalado en casa
<arp-> ok
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Omar, asu y como puedes vivir sin windows, tu mujer no te patea?
<omar> arp- que pena verdad? podríamos haberlo culpado, jejejeje
<Ketzal> alguien sabe python basico?
<arp-> omar
<arp-> solo era para mirar la wifi desde ahi
<arp-> que version de ubuntu es?
<Infernet> si le haces ping al router q pasa?
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76_, Te cuento la historia resumida, Instalé ubuntu en dosmil siete junto a un win xp, mi mujer estaba usando el pc y se estropeó y se sintió muy culpable pues pensó que lo había hecho ella, le dije que solo funcionaba la partición con ubuntu y ella se acostumbró
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> jajajajaja
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76_, y ahora solo usamos ubuntu, se acostumbró tanto que es una verdadera promotora de ubuntu, creo que cononical debería mandarle un para de dólares
<omar> arp- diez punto diez
<arp-> ok
<arp-> omar hiciste un upgrade?
<arp-> osea
<arp-> actualizaste todo
<arp-> ?
<omar> hoy actualicé con el gestor de actualizaciones
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> alguien sabe cual era el comando para actualizar kernel
<xangua> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<omar> arp- para hacer un upgrade es:  sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> xangua, eso no cambia de kernel
<arp-> aja
<arp-> priviamente sudo apt-get update
<arp-> previamente*
<omar> arp- y luego con upgrade
<arp-> si
<xangua> AlfredoUGARTE76_: si quieres usar u kernel más reciente tendrás que upgradear , o compilarlo tu mismo
<xangua> upgradear/actualizar a una nueva versión de ubuntu
<matusaleo> Umm
<matusaleo> Hola, buenas noches
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Creo que me estas mal entendiendo
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> por ejemplo cuando pones uname te sale la version de kernel del ubuntu que usas
<omar> arp- estoy updateando
<arp-> ok
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> pero hay un comando para pasar a uno más reciente sin necesidad de esperar a que te avisen
<omar> ahora upgradeando
<arp-> ok
<omar> arp- listo se actualizó
<arp-> omar no debia haber mucho
<arp-> :P
<omar> arp- debe ser porque lo hice hace un rato atrás con el gestor
<arp-> ok
<arp-> claro
<arp-> omar: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<xangua> AlfredoUGARTE76_: así es, actualizando a una versión nueva de ubuntu
<omar> arp- listo, instalado
<arp-> ok
<arp-> omar: sudo hwinfo
<arp-> revisa si sale algo del WiFi
<omar> arp- es una lista macabra, larguísima
<omar> revisaré
<arp-> omar ok
<arp-> omar
<arp-> antes de eso abre otra terminal
<arp-> y pon: sudo iwconfig
<omar> ok, listo
<arp-> que sale
<omar> dice: lo   no wireles extensions
<omar> eth0 no wireless extensions
<Infernet> deberias hacerlo anulando la conexion usb
<Infernet> ifconfig wlan0
<omar> Infernet, o sea desconecto la antena usb?
<arp-> omar me da =
<arp-> pastealo asi
<omar> arp- ok, porque si desconecto la antena jajajaja me desconecto
<omar> arp- la línea de wlan0 dice: que estoy conectado a una red
<arp-> bien
<omar> wlan2 tambien a la misma red
<arp-> wlan1 no hay?
<omar> arp- no, no hay
<arp-> ok
<omar> por ahí será el problema?
<arp-> pon: sudo dmesg | grep wlan1
<omar> ok
<omar> me dio esto:
<BoF> AlfredoUGARTE76_, ?
<omar> renamed network interface wlan1 to wlan2
<omar> y una segunda línea con la misma frace
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Hola BoF, hoy día conocí a un peruano que te estaba buscando
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pon: sudo dmesg | grep wlan0
<BoF> AlfredoUGARTE76_, a okale y quien seria?
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Xalgo
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Tu eres peruano
<omar> arp- me dio una lista larguísima
<arp-> bueno
<dzup> que paseeeeeeeeee    !
<arp-> ja
<arp-> omar, dice alguna marca o modelo?
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Quema esa pc
<omar> arp- nada
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Creo que no tienes tarjeta de red
<arp-> omar, desconecta la antena USB
<arp-> y pon: sudo iwconfig
<omar> ok
<arp-> luego vuelve a ponerla
<arp-> y nos copias la salida
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> No le pidas eso, q si se desconecta se nos va para siempre
<omar> nos vemos más rato si me desconecto
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> omar por si las moscas prende tu otra laptop
<omar> antes les agradezco por todo
<omar> AlfredoUGARTE76_, jajajajaja no seas así
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Ya no lo volveremos a ver nunca mas
<arp-> omar tampoco es tan terrible
<Infernet> ...
<arp-> vas a desconectarte un segundo
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> una lagrima por omar
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> un chileno divertido
<Infernet> una vela...fffffhhhhh
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> se nos va
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> jajajaja
<omar> jajajaja
<omar> ya desconectando la usb cosa
<dzup> no sean pesimistas
<arp-> ok
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Muchachos corran sus apuestas
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> a que el titanic se hunde
<dzup> alfredo ugarte born 1976 ...
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> porque me preguntas eso dzup
<dzup> tranquilo
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Nada ya me alterastes
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> me vas ver hecho un HULK
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> te voy a patear el monitor;)
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> jajajaj
<dzup> solo se que se llama alfredo ugarte y nacio en 1976
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Claro porqué?
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> fue mal año para nacer?
<dzup> estas viejo
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Ni me lo hagas recordar
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> que me altero
<dzup> y peruano
<arp-> Alfredo del Peru
<arp-> ja
<dzup> laura en america
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> A ver expliquen me el chsite
<arp-> de Lima
<arp-> talvez
<dzup> carrito sanguichero
<arp-> jajaja
<arp-> dzup toda la tecnologia ese carrito
<arp-> :P
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Tas bien huaman carrito sanguchero tus pistolas yo como en carretilla
<omar> hola, he vuelto
<dzup> milagro!
<arp-> omar ok
<dzup> \que paseeeeeeeeeeeee!
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Volviooooo
<arp-> gracias geoba
<arp-> :P
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Que paseeee omarrrrr
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> y su amante o querida
<dzup> ...el desgraciado
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> El desgraciado es omar
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> y le faltan 3 muelas
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> jajajajaja
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> bueno cuentanos
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> poniendo al corriente a omar, aca dzup que es fanatico de laura bosso; esta que me toma el pelo
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> asi que por eso las bromas
<omar> más respeto con mis cuarentaitantos además con mi esposita, jajajaja
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647006/
<dzup> les muestro la evidencia
<arp-> ok
<arp-> omar
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> No tienes tarjeta de innamambrica
<arp-> sudo dmesg | grep wlan0
<arp-> y copia todo
<arp-> a un pastebin
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> pero es que lo debe hacer sin su usb
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> lo mismo el comando q le di
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> por eso facil no mostraba bada
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> nada
<arp-> mostraba lo mismo AlfredoUGARTE76_
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> sudo lspci -v > para ver que controlador usa
<AlfredoUGARTE76_> Alguien sabe como descargo fedora 14
<arp-> #fedora-es
<arp-> supongo
<dzup> AlfredoUGARTE76_: con un click?
<arp-> ja
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647007/
<omar> arp- eso fue el resultado
<arp-> y we
<arp-> omar, yo probaria con un kernel mas nuevo
<arp-> y si no...
<arp-> ndiswapper
<arp-> con los ultimos driver que alla para esa placa
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> me voy llendo a dormir
<arp-> omar, nada que no tenga solucion..
<omar> arp- ok, te sigo, dime cómo actualizar el kernel, eso no me dajará la embarrada?
<arp-> omar, un simple problema de driver mas..
<arp-> omar, tenes el ultimo con 10.10
<arp-> al haber actualizado
<dzup> los problemas de driver no son tan simples heh
<arp-> y no
<arp-> pero bueno... dificil explicar ciertas cosas por aca
<arp-> yo me he compilado los drivers de linuxwireless
<arp-> y fue
<arp-> hasta he usado la rama experimental
<omar> arp- gracias amigo, por tu tiempo y por tu buena voluntad
<arp-> para dar soporte a hardware muy nuevo
<omar> probaré con ndiswapper
<arp-> omar, mañana por esta misma hora estoy aqui
<omar> arp- ok, ahí te cuento cómo me va con esa aplicación
<arp-> ok
<omar> que descanses
<estop> quizás instalando el 11,04 desde cd live
<estop> lo soluciones.
<estop> que descansen.
<arp-> no se
<arp-> no le veo sentido
<omar> estop, veré eso, aunque no me animo aún
<arp-> eso se soluciona igual..
<estop> el unico problema es el uniti
<arp-> solo es cuestion de meter mas mano
<estop> pero se puede desactivar
<arp-> yo uso el Clasic
<arp-> odio uniti
<estop> pero los driver vienen muy actualizados.
<arp-> es mas.. pase a 11.04 al pedo
<estop> el uniti consume muchos recursos.
<omar> yo no odio a unity, pero no quiero conocerlo, jajajaja me basta con las complejidades de mi esposa
<arp-> en 10.1o estaba mejor
<omar> jajajaja
<omar> y mis dos hijas
<omar> jejeje
<arp-> y we
<arp-> omar, pegate una vuelta mañana
<arp-> y probamos otras cosas
<arp-> de ultima
<omar> arp- ok
<arp-> ve comprando 1 litro de nafta
<arp-> con eso estara bien
<omar> jajajajaja mi hija me cuelga
<arp-> :PP
<arp-> compra 2 litros entonces (?)
<omar> jajajajaja
<arp-> :P
<omar> arp- sos argentino?
<arp-> si
<omar> que bien, un abrazo hermano que descanses
<arp-> vos?
<omar> yo soy de chile, pero soy un admirador de la cultura trasandina, en especial la rioplatense
<omar> pues viví dos años en Uruguay
<dzup> mis condolencias por la perdida de la seleccion (diablo-icon)
<omar> soy ateo del futbol, me da igual, incluso a veces siento que ese deporte divide más de lo que une a los pueblos
<arp-> omar, si uruguay es una provncia mas de aca
<arp-> :P
<arp-> dzup, mejor que alla perdido
<dzup> (6)
<arp-> lo digo x la seleccion Arg.
<arp-> ojo..
<omar> arp- no te pongas baboso tampoco, mirá que amo a Uruguay lo suficiente como para saber que es comentario es muy moleto para ellos
<arp-> omar jaja si
<arp-> lo se
<omar> molesto*
<arp-> tengo conocidos uruguayos
<dzup> no quice empezar una guerra, pero es divertido esto de las flamewars :p
<omar> jajajajaja
<omar> szup, se agradece jajajajajaja
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> muerte a USA
<omar> con mi esposa hemos viajado a Mendoza un par de veces para vacionar
<arp-> amen..
<arp-> y Mendoza..
<arp-> si..
<arp-> pegado a Chile
<omar> pegado, pero tan diferente
<arp-> seguramente
<arp-> es un lugar limpio
<arp-> conosco Mendoza
<arp-> ya ire a ensuciarlo todo (?)
<omar> de hecho he enviado varios curriculums a algunos lugares de Mendoza para ver si me dan trabajo, quier ir a vivir a Argentina
<omar> pero nadie contesta jajajajaja
<arp-> omar
<arp-> reinia mucho el acomodo o el dedo
<omar> acá se llama pituto, supongo que a eso te refieres
<arp-> me refiero
<arp-> a meter alguien con el dedo
<arp-> acomodados.. por contactos
<arp-> gente que ni merece laburar
<omar> pituto se dice en Chile
<arp-> y saca pueso a otra gente que si teiene capacidad
<dzup> pero si se~alas a alguien mal se te seca el deo
<arp-> ah bien
<dzup> *dedo
<arp-> dzup el Joven Manos de Tijeras... era desocupado (?)
<omar> a mis hijas les tengo prometido un viaje a Mendoza ahí haré unas visitas personales a esos lugares que no contestan
<omar> vermos mi suerte, jejejeje
<omar> tal vez es mejor que con esto de la wifi
<arp-> omar podrias probar en otros lados
<dzup> una vez un tipo trajo a un amigo atrabajar y como el amigo bo sabia ni de que se trataba, le preguntaron ...y a este quien lo trajo? y le dijeron ...aquel y el jefe le dijo, agarra tus cosas y vete junto con el :p
<arp-> j
<arp-> 0
<arp-> durolll
<arp-> duro...
<arp-> omar, igual ojo con una cosa
<omar> arp- afortunadamente estoy bien acá, pero me gusta Mendoza
<arp-> Mendoza es una provincia muy conservadora
<arp-> omar, pero no descartes buscar por otros lados
<arp-> talvez la Capital
<arp-> tenes un abanico mas amplio de oportunidadees
<omar> nah, si fuera por un lugar más grande me voy a Santiago, donde me han ofrecido trabajo
<omar> me interesa un lugar más hogareño
<arp-> la capital me refiero
<arp-> buenos aires
<arp-> ah claro
<arp-> si la dif. ya es importante
<omar> puede ser, pero no me interesa vivir en una ciudad tan grande
<arp-> omar, San Luis
<arp-> por ahi...
<dzup> pues si te dedicas a esto no encontraras un lugar tan esclavizado como enfrente del teclado
<omar> me vuelvo loco cada vez qeu voy a Santiago con seis millones de habitantes, imagina en B.A.
<dzup> a menos que busques de chofer o algo asi
<omar> jajajajajaja yo vivo de estar esclavizado al teclado
<arp-> omar a que te dedicas
<arp-> ?
<omar> jajajaja pero no al teclado qwerts
<omar> soy Pianista
<arp-> ah
<arp-> que groso
<arp-> y hay laburo, das clases o que?
<dzup> ahi cambia la cosa, un pianista vete donde existan muchos bars, pero eso no es familiar
<omar> doy clases en escuelas de arte
<arp-> aj
<arp-> ah
<arp-> y aparte das conciertos o tocas para lugares?
<omar> jajajaja en mi juventud, para tener dinero para los estudios, tocaba en casinos y bares, hoy me dedico a la dosencia
<arp-> ah
<arp-> esta bien
<arp-> che que bien
<arp-> yo siempre quise aprender teclado
<dzup> \todo un franco devita en louis
<omar> doy uno o dos conciertos al año con mis alumnos particulares, en las escuelas tengo un calendario fijo de coniertos con los alumnos de esos lugares
<arp-> xD
<dzup> ....su nombre artistico ...es lyuuuuuiiiis   ...luiiisss ...
<arp-> yo queria comprarme un teclado para empezar
<arp-> de cuanas escalas me conviene?
<arp-> 5 ?
<omar> por lo menos cinco
<arp-> claro
<arp-> y alguna marca recomendas?
<omar> ahora puedes encontrar pianos digitales a muy buenos precios con teclados de siete octavas un cuarto
<omar> como los pianos de verdad
<dzup> casio?
<arp-> algo para empezar
<omar> mmmmm casio no me gusta mucho
<arp-> yo quiero mas que piano
<arp-> un teclado
<arp-> esos que podes poner varios tipos de instrumento
<omar> Kawai, Yamaha, pueden ser
<arp-> Roland??
<dzup> una arpa con dos palitos eslo mismo
<omar> arp- un teclado por muchos sonidos que tenga jamás será MÁS que un piano
<arp-> omar a ok
<arp-> se llama organo no?
<omar> Roland es una marca muy prestigiiosa
<dzup> korg
<dzup> yamaha
<omar> yo tengo un piano digital Korg y uno acústico Wolters
<arp-> xD
<omar> arp- los teclados electrónicos son mal llamados órganos
<arp-> omar estuve viendo unos videos en youtube la otra vez
<dzup> sintetizadores
<omar> szup- eso es otra cosa
<arp-> sobre las tecnicas para tocar el piano
<arp-> cruzar las manos y los dedos
<arp-> todo un tema eso
<omar> arp- si, hay bastante información ahí, algunas bastante burdas, pero muchas buenas
<arp-> ah
<arp-> y bueno, voy averiguar los costos
<dzup> comprate uno con MIDI
<arp-> dzup he...
<arp-> eso es mas caro seguro
<omar> acá en Chile el costo de un piano digital varía entre quinientos dólares hasta los dosmil dólares
<dzup> los MIDI los puedes interconectar y hacer un desmoher
<omar> arp- todos los pianos digitales traen midi, y casi todos los teclados de cinco octavas
<dzup> desmother*    desmadre
<arp-> aps
<arp-> ahoa son USB
<arp-> los que vi
<arp-> la ficha MIDi ya ni se usa
<dzup> no es una ficha, es una coneccion
<omar> aunque es mejor que el usb
<arp-> si obvio dzup, es una coneccion
<dzup> mi korg, roland drum machine (2) las pego via midi y veras que de cosas haces
<arp-> omar, sintetizador que dif. tiene
<arp-> ?
<omar> quiero aclarar que tuve un piano acústico Wolters
<omar> ahora solo tengo el digital Korg
<arp-> vi unos que traian como una palanca al costado
<arp-> que mientras tocas y moves esa palanca
<dzup> ademas via midi si tuviera una mac tambien las pegaria, via midi
<arp-> deforma el sonido o hace efecto
<arp-> muy loco...
<omar> un sintetizador es un tecládo electrónido pero también funciona como una especie de cerebro con el que puedes manejar otros teclados y puedes crear tus propios sonidos basándote en lo que trae
<omar> algo así, pocas veces los he utilizado
<omar> recuerda que soy pianista docto, no popular
<arp-> ok
<arp-> omar el pianista del pueblo!
<omar> Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, esos autores y estilos son los que manejo
<dzup> ...y ademas puedes secuenciarlos, mandandole comandos directo al modulo midi puedes hacer muchisimas cosas, lo unico que me falta a mi para sacar el proximo gran exito mundial es creatividad heh
<arp-> xD
<arp-> bueno, ya es tarde
<omar> amigos, mi esposa se despertó par air al baño, jajajaja y me dijo: Todavía metido en el pc!!!!!!
<arp-> saludos omar, un gusto y suerte con eso
<omar> un abrazo a todos, gracias por su ayuda
<arp-> me fui
 * arp- off
<omar> me despido antes de que vuelva mi señora jejejeje
<omar> chausitos
<Juankof> señores que PPA me recomiendan agregar??
<Juankof> que tal es el PPA de sevenmachines??
<fosco_> buenas
<curiousx> con las guenas
<Infernet> buenas
<Newbi3> alguien sabe un poco de python?
<wicope> hola, me recomiendan el sistema de ficheros Btrfs? Voy a instalar y no me decido entre ext4 y Btrfs.. gracias
<berarma> wicope: creo que ext4 será más estable y está más probado que brtfs
<wicope> ok, vale, otra pregunta con un disco duro: sudo badblocks -w -v -s /dev/sdb me dice: badblocks: invalid starting block (0): must be less than 0 ¿Cómo podría formatearlo?
<berarma> wicope: desde consola con mkfs
<wicope> hola berarma
<berarma> wicope: aunque primero querrás crear particiones con fdisk
<wicope> si, te explico que me explico mal hoy... tenia el disco duro y se jodio sectores defectuosos .. con lo que puse gparted y me reconocia el disco las particiones y chequee una particion y se estropeo mas.. no viendose las particiones
<wicope> entonces ahora con el gparted no me ve el disco duro, con lo que necesito hacerlo en consola
<wicope> estoy en un guadalinex y he puesto disk utility y me dice, me encuentra el disco duro y me dice Desconocido 0,0 KB y es de 500 gigas
<Infernet> wicope: mm
<wicope> y bueno no me salen algunas cosas como el número de serie, la cache de escritura, version del firmware, y lo más curioso capacidad 0,0 KB
<Infernet> wicope: deberias probar bajarte la iso de gparted
<Infernet> y probar desde ahi
<Infernet> sin montar nada
<wicope> Infernet: hola, si el gparted no lo encuentra
<wicope> desde livecd
<wicope> en vez de tirar el disco duro podría hacer?
<Infernet> es muy raro
<Infernet> si es de 500 gb es un disco relativamente nuevo...no se como se podria llegar a dañar de esa manera
<wicope> ya por eso pregunto
<wicope> bueno no es nuevo, es antiguo el disco duro
<Infernet> y q gparted no te lo reconozca aun mas
<wicope> y ya viene de ser reparado en garantía, con lo que se fastidio otra vez...
<Infernet> q tan antiguo?
<wicope> antiguo varios años sin garantía
<wicope> 2003 aprox
<Infernet> no te digo q lo tires...pero si gparted no te dio una solucion la veo muy jodida...sinceramente
<wicope> es un seagate, ya no se si probar el el programa de seagate que tiene para los discos duros, nunca lo probé y no se si me lo puede arreglar
<Infernet> y antes de tirarlo...
<Infernet> conviene mas o no?
<Infernet> nisiquiera tirarlo, abrirlo y explorarlo seria mas util ;)
<wicope> ya he abierto varios discos duros ... la verdad no me sería util abrirlo, ya que no conseguiría nada, sólo verlo por dentro y así perder el tiempo
<wicope> mkfs.ext4: Se informó que el tamaño del disposivo es cero.  Es posible que se haya 	especificado una partición no válida o que la tabla de particiones 	no haya sido releída después de ejecutar fdisk debido a que una  	partición modificada está ocupada o en uso.  Es necesario reiniciar 	para poder releer la tabla de particiones.
<wicope> el testdisk al igual que el gparted no me lo detecta
<wicope> gracias a todos, hasta luego
<Infernet> wicope: hasta luego, no busques mas pruebas solo descartalo...
<Infernet> wicope: y no lo tires, exploralo ;)
<wicope> gracias Infernet K
<BlackSilent> leave
<ProgeMgl> hola a todos
<Xago> si la versión 10.04 LTS para Netbook no continúa....conviene instalarla? si no, cuál es la opción?
<Xago> hola
<berarma> Xago: no continua?
<Xago> es lo que he leído
<jacobus101_> pues yo estoy usando la versión 10.04 en HP Mini y funciona bien, creo que la diferencia era la interfaz y con Unity ya no hay diferencia
<Xago> por eso prefiero hacer la consulta, en caso alguien tenga más antecedentes
<Xago> pero se supone que la interfaz Unity, ocupa más recursos
<berarma> Xago: no sé que entiendes por continuar
<berarma> Xago: LTS tiene 3 años de soporte
<Xago> dejarían de hacer una versión para netbooks
<jacobus101_> parece que si, pero Unity era lo que usaba la versión notebook, creo
<berarma> Xago: si quieres estar al día en aplicaciones usa la última disponible
<berarma> Xago: si te da igual tener lo último y no quieres hacer muchas actualizaciones usa una LTS
<andrea_> arp- estás por ahí?
<Omar> arp-, Estás por ahí?
<Xago> berarma, si...lo otro es que le puse a una netbook la versión desktop...pero no anda muy rápido....y quería ahora instalar desde una pendrive la versión para netbook...pero ubuntu no me deja entrar al setup....solo me permite llegar hasta las opciones de arranque
<Xago> y no puedo arrancar con el pendrive
<fosco_> buenas
<Zankajo> hola buenas
<Zankajo> alguien sabe porque los juegos flash van tan mal en ubuntu?
<Patri> holaaaaa
<Zankajo> hola
<Patri> aqui puedo pedir ayuda?
<Zankajo> se supone
<Patri> jaja
<Patri> por favor, es que quiero montarme un servidor web
<Patri> pero nose porque no me funciona!
<Patri> =(
<Zankajo> pobre
<Zankajo> pues ni idea
<Patri> ¬¬
<Patri> ni idea?
<Zankajo> yo tambien plantee una pregunta pero no contesta nadie
<Patri> pues vaya
<Zankajo> esta muerto esto
<Patri> y es aqui donde se supone que se preguntan las cosas no?
<Patri> jajaja
<Patri> pues que wai
<Zankajo> si bueno
<Zankajo> no creo que nadie cobre por ello
<Patri> ai q estar aburrio si
<Patri> xd
<Patri> oye
<Patri> creo q puede ser mi problema
<Patri> estar relacionado
<Patri> con los grupos
<Patri> tu sabes si se le puede agregar a un usuario mas de 1 grupo?
<Patri> a ver voi a resumir, en la carpeta www pongo arxivos con mi usuario normal del ubuntu y los veo y los puedo abrir desde el navegador
<Patri> perfecto
<Patri> el caso es que tengo otro usuario q cree para el ftp
<Patri> y cuando me logueo con este en el cliente pues si coneste usuario creo un arxivo en la carpeta www
<Patri> pues luego en el navegador web no me deja acceder!!!
<Patri> no entiendo que es lo q pasa
<fosco_> Zankajo: el flash va mal en linux, eso es así y no hay nada q hacer, es cuestión de que adobe saque una versión mejor (y no parece que vaya a hacerlo)
<Zankajo> y los libres peor, no fosco?
<fosco_> mas o menos igual
<fosco_> puedes probarlo, quizá tengas suerte
<Zankajo> que rabia me da
<Zankajo> siempre es lo mismo
<Zankajo> alguna tonteria te hace tener win instalado
<Patri> alguna tonteria...
<Zankajo> sino es flash es algun programa, sino el itunes o sino los juegos...
<Patri> dime
<Patri> para q necesitas
<Patri> el linux ?
<Patri> xq yo me toy dando cuenta
<Patri> q en fin...
<Zankajo> para lo mismo que windows
<Patri> esto es amargarse la vida
<Zankajo> sin pagar
<Patri> jaja
<Patri> pues me parece q es mas facil
<Zankajo> y ademas mejor
<Patri> bajarse un programa pa window
<Patri> y cambiarle el .exe
<Patri> q comerse aki la cabeza
<Patri> admas de q va todo fatal
<Zankajo> bueno esa es tu opinion
<Patri> jajaj
<Patri> que pasa q no os gusta piratear?
<Patri> no me creo yo q no os bajeis
<Patri> ni una puñetera pelicula
<Patri> ;)
<Zankajo> y que tiene que ver el pirateo?
<Patri> si eso lo hacen hasta mis abuelos chavales
<Zankajo> con el poder elegir
<Patri> xq estas eligiendo diciendo q estoes gratis
<Patri> como si fuera malo piratear
<Patri> venga chavalote
<Patri> no me vengas ahora de chulo
<Zankajo> de chulo? que tienes 16 o 17 añitos no?
<Patri> eso da=
<Zankajo> creo que aqui no te ha faltado el respeto nadie
<Zankajo> es mas si no te gusta para que entras?
<Zankajo> pides ayuda gratis
<Patri> y gratis me voi
<Patri> taluego locooo
<Zankajo> y encima criticas
<Patri> sigue asi
<Zankajo> ale que vaya bien
<Patri> aprovexando
<Patri> la vida
<Patri> xd
<Patri> yo me voi a exa un polvo
<Zankajo> que penoso
<Patri> con mi novio
<Patri> xDDDDDDDDD
<Zankajo> con tu mano diras
<Zankajo> patricio
<Zankajo> xD
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Patri> lo cierto
<Patri> es q tengo novia
<Patri> en fin taluegooo
<Patri> es q me toca los cojone q  pierda aki
<Patri> 2 horas
<Zankajo> lo sé fosco, lo siento...
<Patri> pa montar un puto server
<Patri> q hace 3 años lo montaba volao
<Patri> x)
<Zankajo> hay gente que es insoportable
<Zankajo> una pregunta, se ha vuelto a saber algo del famoso gallium3D?
<fosco_> el driver de nvidia dices?
<Zankajo> mmm no
<Zankajo> se suponia que era una libreria
<fosco_> sigue avnazando
<fosco_> pero lento
<Zankajo> es que solo encontre la noticia y ya nunca mas volvi a leer nada
<fosco_> la versión del driver libre de nvidia se apoya sobre gallium3D
<fosco_> y ya es capaz de ejecutar compiz y juegos OpenGL
<fosco_> aunque sigue siendo demasiado inestable para ponerlo por defecto
<Zankajo> pero no tiene direct3d nativo no?
<Zankajo> entiendo
<totocolombia> ola
<totocolombia> buenos días , me puse a instalar compiz en ubuntu 11.04 y desaparecio todas las barras no aparece nada y no se como restaurarle
<totocolombia> si alguien sabe de alguna orientación le agradezco
<fosco_> totocolombia: abre un terminal y ejecuta unity --reset
<totocolombia> fosco pero es que no se como abrir la terminar no me deja ver nada solo aparece en pantalla el fondo de pantalla no aparece nada más
<fosco_> si pulsas alt+f2 no ves un cuadro de diálogo?
<totocolombia> no
<fosco_> y no tienes ningun icono sobre el escritorio?
<totocolombia> tampoco responde a esa operación pero si hago click  derecho con el mouse si deja crear una carpeta
<totocolombia> no ningun icono
<totocolombia> ni barrra ni nada
<fosco_> dale a crear lanzador
<fosco_> y en comando le pones gnome-terminal
<fosco_> con eso podrás abrir el terminal y ejecutas unity --reset
<xangua> Control+Alt+T no lanza la terminal¿
<totocolombia> definitivamente gnome es mejor que unity
<fosco_> si, pero no por esto :)
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo hacer para poner mi gestor de redes  en el paned
<pandote> panel
<xangua> !panels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<xangua> para reetear el panel pandote, si usas unity ni idea
<xangua> resetear*
<xangua> (12:21:55) fosco_: con eso podrás abrir el terminal y ejecutas unity --reset
<totocolombia> fosco_ muchas gracias
<totocolombia> me funciono lo que me indicaste
<totocolombia> ya recupere el escritorio
<totocolombia> voy a seguir explorando el ubuntu 11.04 con unity
<fosco_> totocolombia: intenta no cambiar nada en compiz
<fosco_> el resultado suele ser fallo total de unity
<aprendis> hola alguien sabe como instalar la aceleracion grafica en virtual box apra poder correr juegods
<mimecar> has instalado las Guest adition?
<aprendis> es que me dice que necesito aceleracion 3d y le pongo y me da un error
<aprendis> ya lo tengo
<mimecar> que error?
<aprendis> qe no se pudo montar o algo asi
<aprendis> creo no la soporta
<mimecar> no se puede montar que
<cossier> aprendis, debes montar la iso donde estan las Guest Additions
<aprendis> es que le doy donde dice aceleracion 3d y dice que no
<aprendis> no el iso si  jala
<aprendis> y ya instale guest adition
<mimecar> aprendis: ¿tu máquina real tiene aceleración 3D?
<aprendis> si
<aprendis> tengo de hecho una targeta de video de 1GB
<aprendis> 6GB en ram
<aprendis> y un phenom x4
<aprendis> a 3.2
<cossier> aprendis, en el sistema virtualizado es donde debes instalarlas tambien
<aprendis> cvomo debo instalar los driver de la trajeta de video que tengo??
<mimecar> ¿has activado en la máquina virtual la aceleración 3D?
<cossier> aprendis, no hay una opcion para ello en los menus de virtualbox
<aprendis> es que lo instalo y dice que el software que esat instalando pra este hadware vitrtusalbox grafics adapter no a superado la prueba de logortipo de windows nose por que
<aprendis> si tiene opciones
<mimecar> aprendis: porque no está firmado el driver
<mimecar> acepta la instalación y ya está
<aprendis> pero ninguna me dice que aceleracion 3d
<aprendis> nose
<aprendis> es que no se como se firma
<aprendis> :S
<aprendis> si le doy en aceptar pero aun asi  me dice que no se puede
<mimecar> tu no p uedes firmar un driver
<mimecar> si has activado la aceleración 3D en la máquina virtual
<mimecar> solo tienes que instalar Guest adition
<aprendis> si de hecho antes de instalar windows le di que queria avilitar el 3d y el 2d para videos
<aprendis> pero ya esta instalado guest adition de hecho ese deja que el puntero este asi mas natural y me agranda la pantalla pero no me deja cargar esse juego
<aprendis> nose por que
<aprendis> y ya me sali y vi en opciones de virtual box y si tiene marcado la acelereacio 3d y 2d
<cossier> aprendis, no te convendria mas wine ?
<mimecar> ¿sabes que el rendimiento de los juegos con virtualbox es bajo?
<aprendis> es que nose si con wine se me meten virus por que un dia lo instale y se me borro la carpeta home
<aprendis> es muy malo wine segun en mi experinecia
<mimecar> aprendis: lo dudo eso
<aprendis> sera mejor con wine??
<cossier> aprendis, en wine no se usa sudo para instalar juegos !!!
<aprendis> es que nose si sea estable tengo la vercion de ubunut 11.04
<aprendis> y si puedo ponerle en crack como bien ene el manual?'
<mimecar> aprendis: no hay soporte de cracks
<aprendis> es que no se que tan confiable sea wine
<mimecar> un programa ejecutado en wine no puede borrar tu home
<aprendis> pero si llenar de virus mi maquina no??
<cossier> aprendis, no !!
<aprendis> por que si ejecuta los ejecutables
<mimecar> aprendis: los programas de wine no tienen acceso al sistema
<aprendis> pero se puede entonces hacer lo mismo que en windows pero sin riesgos?'
<mimecar> sin riesgo para linux
<mimecar> pero si que puede afectar a los datos de wine
<aprendis> hoo ya osea que crea como una parte solo para ese programa y lo demas es como indeoendiente
<mimecar> mientras no compartes carpetas con linux si
<aprendis> ok
<aprendis> si esq ue eso es lo que me preocupaba que ponga en riesgo linux
<mimecar> solo puedes perder todo los datos de wine y los programas instalados dentro
<aprendis> ok pero si no pondre nada importante en wine
<aprendis> le di en centro de software de linux y marque todo lo que diga windows
<mimecar> eso es un poco exagerado
<aprendis> son como 6 paquetes o algo asiqeu dicen compatibilidad o algo asi
<mimecar> podrás ver si un juego legal funciona bien con wine
<mimecar> en la web de winehq
<aprendis> si es que tengo varios legales
<aprendis> ok
<aprendis> y si no jalan se puede desisntalar lo de wine normal verdad??
<mimecar> supongo
<aprendis> ok
<aprendis> y por ejemplo si alguein trata de entrar a mi maquina me avisa linux
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> entrar como
<aprendis> y entonces como puedo saber eso es que boy a jugar ne linea
<aprendis> si osea que alguein queira sabotear mi maquina
<mimecar> en linux no te afectaría
<mimecar> en wine te podrían hacer cualquier cosa
<aprendis> ok pero lo elimino y asi se sluciona no??
<mimecar> ...
<aprendis> si me hicieran algo
<mimecar> si no compartes cosas con linux solo afecta a einw
<aprendis> ok
<mimecar> a wine
<aprendis> ok es que si tengo muchos juegos en mi maquina y no me gustaria que me lso robaran
<mimecar> si usarán un fallo del juego para acceder es posible que lo pudieran hacer
<mimecar> si configuras bien el cortafuegos y los juegos están actualizados no debería pasar nada
<aprendis> ok pero para eso necesito un antivirus en wine no??
<mimecar> un virus solo puede afectar a programas de wine
<aprendis> entonces instalo ufw de linux
<aprendis> es un firware no??
<mimecar> se puede decir que si
<aprendis> ok
<mimecar> ¿alguno tiene una webcam syntek?
<aprendis> no pero tengo una pixxo
<fzeta> hi, espabilados ;)
<mgl> list -help
<mgl> hoy había un curso para pricipintes de linux por la radio ¿Alguien sabe? (Bs As Argentina)
<safejav> mgl: no se... me suena a fm la tribu
<safejav> puede ser?
<mgl> puede es que me olvide el numero
<mgl> ahora me fijo
<mgl> creo que no era otro el número gracias igual
<PipeFG> alguien me podria decir, de que color es el morado de la terminal que codigo tiene?
<alfplayer> radio de Bs As ?
<alfplayer> hay una venezolana tb q trasmite x internet
<cousteau> PipeFG, instálate (casi) cualquier editor de imágenes, p.ej. Gimp, y míralo usando el gotero
<cousteau> o si no mira en preferencias del terminal
<cousteau> (el mío es que es negro)
<PipeFG> si se cambiar de color
<PipeFG> pero quiero saber el color espesifico
<PipeFG> del morado
<cousteau> PipeFG, pues si lo sabes cambiar podrás mirar el código
<PipeFG> no
<PipeFG> da el color exacto
<cousteau> Colores > Color del fondo > Nombre del color
<PipeFG> mmmmm
<cousteau> será algo así como #3D0051
<PipeFG> deja ve rese clor
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> creo k ese es
<cousteau> ewww... no, ese no es... j***r, qué cosa más fea
<PipeFG> jajaa
<PipeFG> enonces no se cual
<cousteau> pero digo que si le das a cambiar el color
<PipeFG> algien tien la terminal de ubuntu original
<PipeFG> intacta
<cousteau> ah, vale, que lo cambiaste y no te acuerdas
<PipeFG> sip
<cousteau> aaahm
<PipeFG> lo k pasa
 * cousteau prefiere negro
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> lo tenia en negro
<PipeFG> pero
<PipeFG> me aburrio
<PipeFG> y siempre los cmbio
<PipeFG> cambio
<PipeFG> a colores llamtivos
<cousteau> pues el negro es fácil, es #000000
<PipeFG> y kiero denuevo volverlo al morado
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> pero no kiero el negro
<PipeFG> kiero el morado
<cousteau> hmm, prueba #200020, no sé si es, pero es parecido
<PipeFG> el color anterior
<PipeFG> esta como mas
<PipeFG> parecido
 * cousteau recomienda este juego a PipeFG: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/574831
<PipeFG> voy a verlo
<PipeFG> juego angry
<PipeFG> brig
<PipeFG> es muy bueno jeje
<PipeFG> no me gusto
<PipeFG> asdf
<PipeFG> se me pego
<PipeFG> el pc
<PipeFG> como ago para que se  despege
<mimecar> se te ha pegado el PC?
<PipeFG> si
<mimecar> que entiendes por "pegado"?
<PipeFG> lo unico que puedo hacer es escribir
<PipeFG> no puedo serrar la ventana
<PipeFG> abrir programas nada
<PipeFG> quedo pegado aqui en el chat
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<PipeFG> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<PipeFG> sip
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado antes del fallo?
<PipeFG> nada
<PipeFG> solo chatiaba aqui
<PipeFG> y derrepente pafff
<PipeFG> que rabia
<PipeFG> ni siquiera esta sobre cargado el sistema
<PipeFG> control + alt retroseso no mas
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en ubuntu no estaba desactivado esa opción?
<PipeFG> ya ahora si
<PipeFG> tube que contro l+ alt retroseso
<cousteau> mimecar, sí porque la gente era algo torpe y le debía dar sin querer
<cousteau> (yo creo que alguna vez me marqué una de "Voy a borrar esta palabra...")
<PipeFG> ??
<sich> hola
<sich> tengo un problema en el portatil
<PipeFG> cual
<PipeFG> sich
<sich> un dia cuando tenia encendido el portatil con xp se me fueron los plomos con la tragedia que ello supone no me fue al iniciar y por tanto .hice lo que queria hacer hace tiempo iniciarme en linux
<PipeFG> ia
<sich> pero desde que lo puse noto que tengo un problema , y es que los ventiladores no me van
<PipeFG> oh
<sich> tengo sensors puesto para que me indica la temperatura graficamente
<PipeFG> y ates funconaban los ventiladores en linux
<sich> y veo que los iconos que pone core son los mas perjudicados, ya que cuesta hacerlo bajar de 70 grados y eso que lleva un ventilador debajo de esos para portatiles
<PipeFG> a mi me carca 50
<cossier> sich, estos sensors creo que exageran
<sich> en linux no lo se,pues este portatil nunca antes habia tenido linux
<sich> mmmmm
<cousteau> sich, a veces ese tipo de problemas se quitan actualizando
<sich> no lo creo
<sich> llega a 100 grados
<cousteau> ¿qué versión de ubuntu es?
<sich> y se apaga
<PipeFG> y en verano sobre pasa los 60
<sich> lts
<mimecar> sich: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sich> 10.4 lts
<sich> mmmmm
<PipeFG> si es notebook de amd se apagan solos
<cossier> como yo mmmm !!
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<PipeFG> si es intel no se apaga solo y eso es un problema
<PipeFG> yo uso mint
<mimecar> PipeFG: todos los portatiles se apagan solos al llegar a una temperatura crítica
<PipeFG> 11.04
<mimecar> es independiente del sistema operativo
<sich> bueno en otro portatil mas viejo tengo debian squeeze y se me enciende con 25º y nunca pasa de 50º
<mimecar> sich: prueba con un live cd de la 11.04
<sich> es intel si
<sich> es que la nueva version no me gusta
<PipeFG> te recomiendo k uses debian
<mimecar> si empiezas no es aconsejable usar debian
<sich> llevo dos años y medio en linux
<sich> ya te digo en el otro lleva debian
<mimecar> dos años usandolo o teniendolo instalado?
<PipeFG> linux mint
<sich> usandolo
<sich> he instalado arch incluso
<PipeFG> usa linux mint basado en debian o ubuntu
<sich> mmmmmm
<sich> no me gusta linux mint
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si con la última versión de ubuntu pasa lo mismo
<PipeFG> por que no
<sich> un colega lo tenia y de buenas a primera el ipod no se le montava
<cousteau> de todas formas, siendo la 10.04 no debería ir demasiado mal... ¿lo tienes al día de actualizaciones?
<sich> lo probare, si es por culpa de la lts pero me extraña
<PipeFG> pero en ¿ubuntu lo hae?
<sich> yo estoy que se a jodio
<sich> si
<cousteau> si se fue la luz, a lo mejor...
<PipeFG> fue mala suerte
<PipeFG> yo no e tenidodrama
<mimecar> sich: se fue la luz o tuvistes una subida de tensión?
<sich> se fue la luz
<sich> se bajaron los plomos
<mimecar> prueba con el live cd
<sich> pero lo que me extraña que parece que no van en un lado
<mimecar> en el otro lado si?
<sich> porque la cpu y el disco duro estan funcionando bien
<sich> cpu a 40
<sich> y disco duro 52
<sich> ya os digo esos valores se mantienen
<sich> estoy por probar fedora que dicen que en lo de gestor de energia está bastante bien
<mimecar> prueba el live cd de ubuntu...
<sich> estoy bajando el livecd de ubuntu 11
<sich> si no le metere debian y configurare acpi si es preciso
<sich> mimecar tu nick me suena, creo que de debian-es
<PipeFG> pero igual intenta con mint
<Ramir00> hola
<PipeFG> yo desde que empeza a usarlo no me dio tanto problema
<PipeFG> hola
<sich> mmmmm
<Ramir00> tengo un problema con un disco que tiene una particion win,ubuntu maverick
<sich> la de debian no la probe , ya que mi amigo tenia la lts
<Ramir00> me tira este mensaje.........reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press key
<Ramir00> el disco estaba un poco jodido
<Ramir00> es westerdigital de 120
<Ramir00> no se lo reconoce cuando arranca la maquina
<sich> y lo configurastes bien?
<sich> te lo reconocia con la live cd???
<Ramir00> a mi me preguntas?
<sich> si
<sich> perdona por no poner tu nombre, entro tan pocas veces que ya no se
<Ramir00> andaba, el disco ya venia jodido, habia un sector donde parece que entraba se congelaba la maquina
<Ramir00> y a veces me costaba mucho entrar
<Ramir00> a la parte donde te da a elegir
<Ramir00> ubuntu o win
<Ramir00> se quedaba haciendo un ruido raro
<sich> y con fdisk???
<sich> has probado super grub???
<Ramir00> pero el problema es cuando entra, me tira la pantalla negra con el mensaje en ingles que puse
<Ramir00> y si entro el setup no lo reconoce
<cousteau> has pensado en comprarte un disco nuevo? mira que si un día le da por terminarse de fastidiar...
<Ramir00> por eso quiero entrar a sacas unas cosas
<sich> quizas te lee el trozo deteriorado
<Ramir00> debe ser porque no lo reconoce
<Ramir00> entonces esto no tendria solucion
<Ramir00> ya fallecio el disco
<Ramir00> no hay programas que analicen el disco en el arranque?
<sich> fsck creo recordar
<sich> todas las distros linux lo tienen
<Ramir00> pero antes del grub tiene que ser, porque no llego a la parte del grub
<sich> antes del grub
<sich> ya te digo prueba supergrub
<sich> a ver si te arranca
<sich> tb puedes probar con un pendrive y meterle una live
<Ramir00> se puede usar con usb, por que tengo la lectora tambien jodida anda cuando quiere
<sich> entrar dentro del disco y pillar los archivos
<sich> por eso va bien guardar los datos en varios discos
<Ramir00> [sich] de donde descargo el supergrub para maverick para usb
<mimecar> Ramir00: lo que quieres hacer es sacar los datos?
<Ramir00> primero quiero ver si puedo entrar, sacar los datos y formatearlo para venderlo
<mimecar> tendrás que entrar con un live cd y hacer un test de superficie
<Ramir00> [mimecar] podes leer lo que escribi antes?
<mimecar> ahora te falla grub
<Infernet> hola
<mimecar> pero si tienes sectores dañados, aunque arregles grub no podrás arreglarlo
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes intentar con R.I.P. Linux, no sé qué herramientas tiene pero es para ese tipo de cosas.
<Ramir00> yo supongo que esta dañado,me costo mucho instalar los so
<Ramir00> y siempre se tildaba
<mimecar> haz un test de superficie
<Ramir00> como digo ahora no puedo entrar ni al grub
<Ramir00> ya la maquina no lo reconoce
<mimecar> aunque incies grub, no puedes hacer un test de superficie desde el sistema instalado
<Ramir00> me pone pantalla negra......reboot and select y blabla
<mimecar> usa como te han comentado supergrub para recuperar grub
<mimecar> pero si tienes errores de superficie seguirá fallando
<Ramir00> bueno, donde descargo supergrub, tengo maverick y tiene que ser usb
<Ramir00> no lo encuentro en la red
<mimecar> desde la web de supergrub
<cousteau> con RIP Linux hay un programa llamado "ddrescue" que igual te sirve para recuperar datos
<sich> descarga con unetbootin
<Ramir00> descargue super grub2 disk, es una iso, ahora como lo meto en el pendrive?
<mimecar> con unetbootin
<sich> en unetbootin te lo descarga solo
<sich> pero si has descargado el cd por internet
<sich> pones el usb y te detectara el usb , sdb o sdc o algo asi sera
<Ramir00> estoy limpiando el pendrive
<Ramir00> ahora estoy con xp
<sich> en xp te tendria que salir la opcion de grabarlo tb
<sich> en vez de ser sdb, seguro que si en los usb n tienes mas que ese usb , te lo detecta y descargas el cd que quieres en este caso, en linux hay un apartado que pone disco de imagen y buscas a donde tienes el disco y el te lo pasara a img
<Ramir00> che pero yo quiero pasar la iso supergrub2 al pendrive
<mimecar> pasalo con unetbootin
<Ramir00> ya lo esta haciendo gracias
<Infernet> Ramir00: para estos casos es muy recomendable hacerlo en un cd regrabable, es mi consejo
<Infernet> cd, dvd
<mimecar> Infernet: con un usb funciona igual
<Ramir00> tengo la lectora jodida, anda cuando quiere
<Infernet> claro q funciona igual, pero con el usb pen drive estas borrandolo a cada rato, en cambio en un cd o dvd queda como respaldo para futuros posibles inconvenientes
<Infernet> Ramir00: eso ya es otra cosa
<Infernet> eso ya es mala leche :P
<Ramir00> como se llama el programa para arrancar desde diskette, cuando el bios no te da la opcion de bootear desde usb
<katarcis> flooppy¿?
<Ramir00> alguien me lo dijo aca pero ahora no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> Ramir00: tu ordenador no arranca desde usb?
<Ramir00> es una portatil vieja con un usb, pero el bios no te da la opcion de bootear desde usb
<Ramir00> la portatil es otra
<Infernet> Ramir00: no entiendo nada
<Ramir00> tengo ademas de la maquina que uso ahora una portatil vieja
<katarcis> Infernet, algunos portatiles viejos no tienen la opcion de bootear por usb en la Bios
<Ramir00> bueno me dieron el nombre de un programa que puede hacer que la maquina bootea del usb
<Ramir00> pero no recuerdo el nombre
<Infernet> Ramir00: Plop Boot Manager
<Infernet> ?
<Ramir00> si, es ese gracias
<Ramir00> me voy a cambiar de disco, a ver si funciona
<Ramir00> hola
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> sabeis alguna forma de hacer para ver el hardware que detecta ubuntu?
<razieliyo> osea, para listar el procesador, la grafica, tal y cual
<razieliyo> ok, me autorespondo: hardinfo
<cousteau> razieliyo, o lshw
<razieliyo> cousteau: cierto
<cousteau> lshw tiene una versión gráfica
<razieliyo> me encanta la simplicidad con la que llama linux a las cosas
<cousteau> lshw-gui, creo
<cousteau> razieliyo, en tiempos, cuando los ordenadores eran tan lentos que desde que escribías una tecla hasta que aparecía la letra pasaba del orden de un segundo (creo), se agradecía que los comandos fueran como   cd rm dd ls ed du df
<razieliyo> cousteau: jajaja
<razieliyo> no lo decia por lshw
<razieliyo> lo decia por hardinfo
<cousteau> ah
<razieliyo> yo a dia de hoy agradezco los nombres cortos para los comandos
<cousteau> "System Profiler and Benchmark"... pero no da tanta info como hardinfo
<razieliyo> cousteau: el hardinfo va de perlas
<razieliyo> con su interfaz grafica y tal y cual
<cousteau> pero da poca info
<cousteau> el lshw-gtk te hace un análisis exhaustivo
<razieliyo> cousteau: voy a probar el lshw
<razieliyo> guay, viene instalado de serie
<razieliyo> y el nombre sigue siendo intuitivo
<razieliyo> list hardware
<cousteau> claro :)
<cousteau> mejor pon   sudo lshw
<cousteau> de hecho...   sudo lshw | less   ó   sudo lshw > resultado_lshw.txt
<razieliyo> cousteau: no veas el borbotón de informacion que te suelta el lshw
<cousteau> por eso decía lo de |less o >resultado.txt
<cousteau> o lo de instalar el lshw-gtk
<Zankajo> buenas noches
<BlackSilent> hey una duda, hay manera de restaurar ubuntu desde cero?
<BlackSilent> o seria necesario otra vez reinstalarlo con el cd?
<GridCube> resturar?
<BlackSilent> si, osea regresarlo desde 0
<BlackSilent> quitar todas las configuraciones y todo lo que se ah instalado
<GridCube> no entiendo
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> tenes que reinstalar
<BlackSilent> es que el problema que tengo...
<BlackSilent> son las otras partituras de windows 7 y el recovery
<BlackSilent> no quiero tocarlas..
<GridCube> borrar /home podria hacer que la gran mayoria e tus configuraciones se vayan
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> no entiendo, si reinstalas formteando tu / no tocas la particion de 7
<Zankajo> usais xchat?
<Zankajo> sabeis como se ignora usuarios?
<razieliyo> Zankajo: creo que eso es generico para todos los clientes
<razieliyo> puede ser /ignore user?
<razieliyo> no se, no estoy seguro
<Zankajo> a mi no me funciona asi
<cousteau> /ignore Zankajo all
<cousteau> con "all" al final
<morito> tengo problemas para conectarme a internet, instalé el 11.04 y no aparece la conexion wifi
<Zankajo> ahh
<Zankajo> el all
<morito> alguien puede ayudarme?
<cousteau> (a mí también me costó descubrirlo)
<cousteau> morito, has actualizado?
<Zankajo> joe, muchas gracias cousteau
<cousteau> de nada :)
<Zankajo> que alivio más grande...
<razieliyo> morito: has seleccionado una conexion e introducido la contraseña?
<morito> no, instalè por primera vez
<razieliyo> lo digo porque yo me partí la cabeza una vez creyendo que no me iba el wifi y era que no habia elegido la red
<morito> no me da la opción añguna
<morito> está en blanco la lista de wifi
<BlackSilent> GridCube, deja le doy
<cousteau> morito, conéctalo por cable y deja que se actualice; a veces le faltan drivers
<morito> con el cable de red?
<morito> el wifi con windows anda bien
<cousteau> sí, claro, ya que no tienes wifi
<morito> pero es que si tengo wifi
<morito> instalé ubuntu en una netbook hp mini
<cousteau> una vez se actualice, a veces pasa que los drivers no funcionan a la primera, y entonces sacan una actualización para arreglarlos
<morito> por ese motivo me sujerís que conecte la netbook directamente al cable de red?
<morito> Es que tengo otra máquina desk asi conectada
<cousteau> sólo para actualizarla; si después de actualizarla y reiniciar funciona la wifi entonces ya no hará falta
<cousteau> pero necesitas internet para instalar las actualizaciones
<morito> Bueno, entonces probaré lo que me decís, muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda
<razieliyo> cual era el software este para ponerle pijadas graficas a ubuntu?
<razieliyo> beryl?
<razieliyo> en plan, el cubito de escritorio y eso
<Zankajo> compiz
<razieliyo> guay
<Zankajo> eso creo yo
<Zankajo> te instalas el compiz settings
<razieliyo> si, ese me suena mas actual
<Zankajo> y ahi eliges
<Zankajo> lo que no se si ira con unity o que
<Zankajo> ni idea
<cousteau> me parece que el compiz settings y el unity entraban en conflicto
<cousteau> porque unity usa compiz
<Zankajo> por eso lo decia, no tengo ni idea, no lo he probado
<razieliyo> yo unity no lo quiero
<Zankajo> siempre puedes volver a metacity y activar compiz, supongo
<razieliyo> prefiero la interfaz clasica
<cousteau> yo he oído que se fastidia
<Zankajo> yo quizá pruebe gnome shell
<cousteau> supongo que en la clásica se podrá poner
<Zankajo> aún no lo he probado no se que tal es
<cousteau> me too, lo he visto y está chulo
<cousteau> escritorios dinámicos
<Zankajo> yo lo poco que vi me pareció bastante fino
<razieliyo> yo estoy igual que vosotros
<Zankajo> no sé porque ubuntu lo rechazó
<razieliyo> por eso quiero probarlo
<cousteau> Zankajo, (1) porque querían sacar unity, (2) porque gnome shell no salió a tiempo
<cousteau> de hecho creo que aún no está soportado en ubuntu
<Zankajo> y detrás de unity, quien hay?
<cousteau> hmm... parece que gnome-shell sí que está en repositorios
<Zankajo> para que tengan que darle "publicidad"
<cousteau> Zankajo, compiz y gnome (2)
<Zankajo> Ahm
<Zankajo> eso te iba a decir
<Zankajo> que yo creo que en los repos si está
<razieliyo> llevo un monton de tiempo creyendo que gnome shell era la consola de gnome
<razieliyo> en plan, como xterm o aterm
<razieliyo> ahora que acabo de buscar en google, me he dado cuenta de que es algo completamente diferente xD
<Zankajo> por lo de "shell", verdad?
<cousteau> y parece que la versión de gnome-shell de oneiric es la 3.0
<Zankajo> jeje
<cousteau> así que debe de ser que gnome 3 ya está disponible en oneiric
<Zankajo> en la alpha 2 creo que si
<cousteau> razieliyo, sip, yo al principio también
<Zankajo> es que lo de shell engaña
<razieliyo> jajaja si, por lo de shell
<razieliyo> pero eso he leido
<razieliyo> esta disponible solo en g3, no?
<cousteau> no, creo que también en gnome 2, al parecer
<razieliyo> viene por defecto o como?
<cousteau> ni idea, pero está en repos
<razieliyo> bueno, de momento voy a probar beryl
<razieliyo> digo, compiz
<cousteau> beryl... corría el año 2007 cuando se usaba eso
<XuMuK> buenas
<cousteau> recuerdo tener beryl en el servidor de delegación de alumnos de mi uni
<Zankajo> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-20
<razieliyo> cousteau: si, yo también lo probé, por eso me confundo tanto
<razieliyo> cuando salió era la bomba
<Zankajo> la verdad me están dando ganas de probar a meter el gnome 3
<Zankajo> por vuestra culpa xd
<cousteau> he oído que no es muy estable
<cousteau> en ubuntu
<razieliyo> a mi me petó nada mas probarlo
<razieliyo> o fue mala suerte o es que en realidad anda así de mal
<XuMuK> cousteau, pues no se como es en ubuntu, pero en arch no me dió problemas desde que lo instalé, hará ya unos 3-4 meses
<Guest69487> que significa /tmp/sleep mejor disho ese sleep dentro de /tmp que es ? que hace ? no lo puedo borar y si lo borro se vuele a hacer
<Zankajo> en fedora iba bien pero no me gusta fedora
<Zankajo> :(
<cousteau> Guest69487, no conozco ese sleep
<cousteau> a mí creo que no me aparece
<cousteau> lsof /tmp/sleep
<razieliyo> ahora vuelvo
<Zankajo> yo tampoco lo tengo
<Guest69487> cousteau, hoy por la mañana hackearon mi server y no se que hacer sirve otra
<Guest69487> cousteau, la carpeta /tmp debe de estar siempre vacia cierto ?
<cousteau> no necesariamente
<Zankajo> si es temporal
<Zankajo> porque va estar vacia?
<cousteau> ahí se ponen cosas que usa el sistema, y que se borran al reiniciar
<Guest69487> Zankajo, si lo acabo de reiniciar deberia estar vacia no ?
<cousteau> bueno, no el sistema... vamos, archivos temporales
<Zankajo> ah bueno al reiniciar deberia
<Guest69487> mmm
<Zankajo> a no ser que se inicien cosas
<Zankajo> digo yo eh
<XuMuK> Guest69487, pues reinicia, en teoria eso te vaciaría la /tmp
<Guest69487> como hago para poder bpues acabo de reiniciar y no sigue archivos dentro
<Guest69487> dejan subo una imagen
<XuMuK> Guest69487, vacía vacía no va a estar, se crearían archivos temporales de nuevo, los que suele usar el sistema
<Guest69487> Zankajo, XuMuK cousteau  http://imagebin.org/163885
<Guest69487> Zankajo, XuMuK cousteau  http://imagebin.org/163886
<XuMuK> Guest69487, hazlo con llave -ls
<Zankajo> no te deja borrar manualmente?
<Zankajo> yo uso el bleachbit
<Guest69487> Zankajo, XuMuK cousteau  http://imagebin.org/163887
<Zankajo> para "limpiar" el sistema
<Guest69487> Zankajo, por ejemplo encuentro sospechoso ese sleep y si lo borro se hace otra vez como a los 2 minutos
<Guest69487> creen conveniente borrar esos archivos en /tmp y reiniciar ?
<Zankajo> no va a pasar nada si lo haces
<razieliyo> paso de compiz
<razieliyo> se ha quedao pillao el gestor de ventanas
<razieliyo> salia el escritorio y tal
<Zankajo> no ha funcionado
<razieliyo> pero no aparecia nada mas
<razieliyo> el escritorio con los dos iconos que tengo xD
<Guest69487> Zankajo, como borro todo dentro de la carpeta /tmp sin borrar la carpeta de tmp ?
<razieliyo> Guest69487: rm -r /tmp/*
<Zankajo> rm -r
<razieliyo> * es para decir, todo
<Guest69487> ok
<razieliyo> y -r es para decir que borre todo recursivamente, osea, todos los niveles
<razieliyo> /tmp/* se refiere a todo lo que hay dentro de /tmp
<Guest69487> ok
<razieliyo> a veces explicar estas cosas sirven xD
<Zankajo> si, sirven
<Zankajo> yo porque lo di en el instituto
<Zankajo> jaja
<Guest69487> ok done, en efecto ya no hay nada dentro de tmp ahora solo falta ver que no se haga otra vez el sleep
<Guest69487> haha
<razieliyo> quien viviera sin eso...
<Guest69487> malditos hackers me pusieron un htm en cada dominio lo bueno fue que no fue un defacemente
<Guest69487> no se volvio a crear sleep solo sleep que sera ?
<XuMuK> Guest69487, a ver que sale con sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep '19:13'
<razieliyo> un virus
<Zankajo> porqué 19:13? curiosidad
<Guest69487> XuMuK,  http://imagebin.org/163888
<Guest69487> si por que 19:13 ?
<Zankajo> ah vale
<Zankajo> ya se porque
<Guest69487> por que ?
<Zankajo> porque la carpeta fue creada a esa hora ¿?
<Guest69487> pues es que se crea sola, si la borro se crea otra vez
<XuMuK> Guest69487, porque aqui http://imagebin.org/163887 pone que se creó a las 19:13
<Zankajo> exacto, eso es
<Guest69487> entonces que es eso de sleep ?
<Guest69487> para que sirve en teoría yo creo que no deberia estar ahi o si ?
<XuMuK> Guest69487, pues supongo que será alguna cosa de samba... puede ser?
<XuMuK> Guest69487, sleep es el commando que se usa retrasar algo
<Guest69487> no lo se ! ¿PUEDE? yo no uso samba solo lo uso con ssh en usa probablemente lo usen con samba ? me refiero en el data center
<Zankajo> no se puede ver que programa fué el encargado de crear esa carpeta?
<Guest69487> Zankajo, no tengo ni idea, por eso pregunto ! no se :(
<Zankajo> yo tampoco, apenas doy mis primeros pasos en linux
<Guest69487> hahah estamos igual. alguien  help jaja
<usuario1> alguien me daria una manito para instalar el tubemaster
<usuario1> e intentado istalar el tubemaster en esta, que es la ultima version de ubuntu y no lo logro
<usuario1> me está faltando algo
<usuario1> basicamente no se instalar un archivo .jar
<usuario1> hay alguien que me guie unos pasos para instalar el tubemaster
<usuario1> tengo descargado el instalador mas no puedo
<usuario1> es un archivo .jar
<usuario1> ya he googleado pero me enredo mas aun
<Carlitos__> a  mi me  sale  no  s e  pudo  localizar un archivo para  el paquete libmpfr1ldbl
<Carlitos__> error  interno no  se pudo generar la  lista bde  pquetes a descargar
<usuario1> alguien me daría ayuda para instalar tubemaster
<usuario1> es un archivo .jar y no logro instalarlo
<Carlitos__> yo ni  sistema  tengo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<afkael> Hola!!!
<afkael> se actualizó flash pero firefox me sigue mostrando que necesito el plugin.. que me falta hacer??
<XuMuK> afkael: locate libflashplayer.so
<afkael> XuMuK: /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<XuMuK> afkael: sudo cp -v /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<afkael> XuMuK.. ok, pero sigue sin funcionar..
<XuMuK> pues es raro y entonces no se que mas
<XuMuK> afkael: prueba bajar el plugin de la pagina de adobe
<afkael> ok..
<vicentina> hola alguien me puede echar una mano? he instalado hace poco la version 11.04  y me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma sencilla de ver los paneles, el desktop como lo tenía con la versión 10.04 por ejemplo
<arp-> si
<arp-> cuando inicia, en la pantalla de loguin
<arp-> abajo hay una opcion que dice
<arp-> Clasic / Clasico
<arp-> y listo..
<vicentina> ok voy a probarlo, gracias arp
<arp-> ok
<vicentina> gracias arp ha funcionado perfectamente, esto era justamente lo que queria ;)
<arp-> ok
<arp-> Uniti es feo
<arp-> feo feo..
<arp-> :P
<vicentina> cada vez que entre tengo que modificar esto? o se queda guardado de la ultima sesion?
<arp-> no
<arp-> ya queda asi
<vicentina> muy feo xD
<arp-> elejido en ese
<vicentina> ok
<vicentina> perfecto
<Infernet> si nike es la cultura, nike es tu cultura, nike es la cultura hoy!!!!
<BlackSilent> lol
<BlackSilent> spamer
<Infernet> BlackSilent: no, un tema del Indio :P
<BlackSilent> jajajajaja
<BlackSilent> de cual indio, yo no veo por aki :P
<Infernet> jajaja no, va a ser dificil...el "Indio Solari y los fundamentalistas del aire acondicionado"
<Infernet> escucha el mejor rock del continente
<Infernet> y uno aun mejor: Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota
<Infernet> ;)
<BlackSilent> naaaaa
<BlackSilent> yo por eso escucho ah molotov
<BlackSilent> xD
<Infernet> q buena banda
<Infernet> como me gusta molotov
<BlackSilent> o control machete :P~~~ no pasan de moda esos weyes
<Infernet> la ultima banda mexicana q conoci fue zoe y su temazo labios rotos
<Infernet> q buen tema
<Infernet> la version unplugged
<Infernet> no seas cerrado y bajate lo q te recomende :P, o echale un vistazo por youtube
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos días
<pablii> hola
<scherenhaenden> hey buenas tardes
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabra cual puede ser el origen de q la musica de pronto salte de un lato al otro... incluyendo videos en da igual q player, asi como tb cosas en flash(youtube u otras cosas)
<razieliyo> buenas
<Zankajo> buenos dias
<razieliyo> buenas Zankajo
<Zankajo> Hey! :)
<Newbi3> Estoy tratando de configurar gedit para poder usar la terminal desde el mismo editor, así como lo puedo hacer con Kate
<Newbi3> alguien sabe como hacerlo? De momento lo unico que he encontrado es una herramienta que me permite abrir un termial desde gedit, pero un terminal externo. Yo busco la forma de usar el terminal de forma incrustrada en el editor. ¿Alguien?
<berarma> ¿dónde dice que les editores de texto tienen que tener una terminal incrustada?
<Newbi3> quizas exista una extencion
<Newbi3> que pasa bararma? eres colaborador de gedit o q?
<Newbi3> un editor no es editor si no viene con consola incrustada
<Newbi3> vaya timo. La proxima vez que compre uno de tus productos me lo pensaré, no dos, sino tres veces.
<Newbi3> menuda forma de tratar a los clientes. Valgame Dios.
<Newbi3> Donde se habrá visto
<Newbi3> menudo sinvergüenza
<Newbi3> En la época de mis abuelos los vendedores al menos eran educados
<Newbi3> ahora te intentan vender gato por liebre
<Newbi3> eso si, con una sonrisa repulsiva
<Newbi3> que la sonrisa no se la quita nadie
<Newbi3> contentos ellos, estafando a la gente
<Newbi3> si señor, SI, SEÑOR.
<Zankajo> ah, que has comprado algo
<Zankajo> pues yo lo tengo gratis :)
<Newbi3> y yo tambien
<Newbi3> solo estaba troleando
<Newbi3> o bueno, pasando el rato
<kakaroto_> hola
<kakaroto_> quien puede ayudame?
<kakaroto_> nose como actualizar un programa
<Newbi3> que programa?
<fosco_> kakaroto_, en general las actualizaciones vendrán automáticamente cuando estén disponibles
<kakaroto_> es un juego
<kakaroto_> que se llama la batalla por wesnoth
<Newbi3> fosco_, es que a lo mejor los repositorios a veces tarda unos dias mas desde que el juego en si se acutalizo no?
<kakaroto_> sip, pero ya hay una ultima version y nada que se actualiza sola
<Newbi3> ah, yo me pase la primera historia de este juego kakaroto_ xD
<gskill> buenas
<kakaroto_> :)
<kakaroto_> a mi me gusta mucho
<fosco_> kakaroto_, si lo instalaste usando el gestor de paquetes se actualizará automaticamente cuando esté disponible
<Newbi3> si, yo me vicié hace un año aprox.
<kakaroto_> he ido a la pg  principal
<kakaroto_> y no he podido
<Newbi3> no dan el .deb en la pag. oficial?
<kakaroto_> yo sigo enviciado
<gskill> cannot open display despues de reconfigurar pantalla de inicio
<gskill> inicia en modo consola unicamente
<gskill> alguien sabe como resolverlo?
<Zankajo> usas driver privativo?
<gskill> si
<fosco_> gskill, cuando entres en el modo texto comprueba si existe el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> en caso de que exista borralo o cambiale el nombre y reinicia
<gskill> fosco_, existe
<Newbi3> kakaroto_, que version quieres instalarte? La 1.8.6?
<gskill> okas
<kakaroto_> no creo... un amigo quien fue el me instalo el linux ....si quiero esa!!
<gskill> a ver que pasa
<gskill> ya lo hago y les digo
<kakaroto_> sip la 1.8.6
<gskill> fosco_, me aparece el login en modo consola nuevamente
<gskill> :/
<fosco_> gskill, prueba con sudo gdm start
<fosco_> quizá simplemente se haya desactivado el servicio
<Newbi3> kakaroto_, creo que aun no tienen hecho el .deb
<kakaroto_> como para actualizar el 1.8.6 en wesoth?
<gskill> WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager Coud not acquire name; bailing out
<kakaroto_> ooohhh!!! pero en su pg dice que ya esta disponible para linux
<kakaroto_> o sino el 1.8.5
<fosco_> he de irme, si sigues por aquí luego seguimos recuperando tu gdm
<gskill> ok
<Newbi3> kakaroto_, yo veo que el 1.8.6 solo esta disponbile en binario
<Newbi3> y en .deb si que esta el 1.8.5
<Newbi3> creo que si le das a donde dice Click here (en azul) te instalara el 1.8.5
<Newbi3> http://wiki.wesnoth.org/WesnothBinariesLinux#Ubuntu
<Zankajo> gskill, has probado sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<kakaroto_> creo qe funcionara
<gskill> Zankajo, si tambien
<gskill> :s
<gskill> he recorrido varios foros
<Newbi3> kakaroto_, tu cuando juegas al wesnoth juegas online o a las historias?
<kakaroto_> juego on line
<kakaroto_> las historias son muy sencillas
<Zankajo> gskill, quizá sea más rápido comentarlo en el canal ubuntu
<Newbi3> sencillas pq?
<Newbi3> yo es a lo unico que jugue xD
<Zankajo> aunque sea en inglés, allí hay mas gente que aquí
<kakaroto_> ...como hago para ver si funciono?...cierro y lo vuelvo a abrir?
<gskill> Zankajo, estoy alla
<gskill> xD
<Newbi3> ya termino kakaroto_ ?
<kakaroto_> siii...en linea hay muy buenos jugadores
<Zankajo> Ah ok!
<gskill> pero lo mismo
<gskill> sigo sin respuesta
<kakaroto_> no se... la pg de ubuntu me dice "please wait the package u requested will install shortly
<Zankajo> que habrás hecho, jeje
<gskill> Zankajo, cambie la imagen de fondo de login
<gskill> xD
<gskill> nada mas que eso
<Zankajo> y le pusiste el mismo nombre y todo? no debería pasar todo eso xD
<gskill> si
<kakaroto_> se queda en esa pg y no pasa nada mas...no se si esta bajando
<gskill> justamente
<gskill> me tira error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<Zankajo> y si lo borras y reinicias?
<Zankajo> o a lo mejor copiarlo de otro usuario
<kakaroto_> me dice ahora que ya se aplicaron todos los cambios
<kakaroto_> pero abro el juego y me sale la version 1.8.0
<gskill> a ver que pasa...
<gskill> igual que siempre
<gskill> bah
<gskill> que ahora....
<kakaroto_> Newbie3 me salio un recuadro diciendo que ya se instalo
<Zankajo> kakaroto_, y eliminaste la versión anterior?
<kakaroto_> pero veo la misma version cuando lo abro
<kakaroto_> no
<Zankajo> tendrás que eliminarla
<Zankajo> antes
<kakaroto_> debo hacerlo??? pero luego me saldra automaticamente la nueva?
<Zankajo> yo creo que si
<kakaroto_> y sino como puedo volver a instalar el programa??
<gskill> sudo apt-get install --reinstall programa
<gskill> alguien que haya entrado que sepa como restaurar mi entorno grafico en ubuntu 10.10
<gskill> ?
<fosco_> sigues con el mismo error?
<gskill> fosco_, asi es
<gskill> :S
<gskill> te digo lo que he probado asi ahorramos cosas
<gskill> probe dpkg reconf
<gskill> xorg-configure
<fosco_> ok vamos a ver si es error del entorno grafico o de gnome, arranca en modo texto, entra con tu usuario y ejecuta sudo X
<gskill> que te genera el xorg.xconf.new
<fosco_> si ves una pantalla gris con un cursor es que el servidor grafico está bien y el problema es de gnome
<gskill> no se ve la pantalla gris con el cursor
<fosco_> y que error ha dado?
<gskill> Fatal server error:
<gskill> no screens found
<fosco_> pues parece cosa de configuracion del servidor gráfico
<gskill> si
<gskill> del xserver
<fosco_> asegurate de que no existe el fichero /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gskill> no existe
<gskill> existia uno
<gskill> que era xorg.conf.failsafe
<gskill> pero ya no esta
<fosco_> quizá hayas sobreescrito algun archivo del servidor grafico intentando instalar un controlador extra
<gskill> lo que hice antes de que crasheara
<fosco_> que driver estabas usando?
<gskill> es cambiar la pantalla
<gskill> del login
<gskill> y luego instale burg
<gskill> estaba usando el driver de nvidia pero el privativo
<fosco_> ummm muchos cambios de sistema seguidos...
<gskill> ah no... estaba usando el driver nativo
<fosco_> el driver privativo lo instalaste usando el .run o con el gestor de paquetes?
<gskill> el que instalas por medio de la consola
<fosco_> los dos se pueden instalar por consola
<fosco_> que orden usaste?
<fosco_> apt-get ...
<gskill> no recuerdo
<gskill> :S
<fosco_> sudo ./nvidia....run
<gskill> como hago para verlo?
<gskill> no me acuerdo porque la instale en diciembre del año pasado
<gskill> y quedo andando incluso con cambios de kernel y demas...
<fosco_> hace 8 meses y falla ahora?
<gskill> no
<gskill> tuve el mismo problema con sabayon
<gskill> antes
<gskill> pero eran los drivers privativos
<fosco_> me estoy perdiendo...
<gskill> entonces cada vez que se actualizaba el kernell
<gskill> tenia el mismo error que el que tengo ahora
<gskill> luego en diciembre me instale la maverick satanic version y bueno la use hasta anoche que se cayo el xserver
<fosco_> pueden estar pasando varias cosas
<fosco_> por ejemplo que se haya actualizado el kernel y no el driver de nvidia
<fosco_> eso lo puedes ver si en el menu del grub hay varias versiones de kernel disponibles
<gskill> en efecto las hay
<fosco_> prueba a arrancar con la mas antigua
<gskill> tengo cuatro versiones de kernel antiguas
<gskill> ninguna arranco
<fosco_> ya las has probado?
<gskill> burg funciona lo mas bien... lo que no carga es gnome
<gskill> sisi
<fosco_> ok
<gskill> las he probado todas :S
<fosco_> otra cosa q puede pasar es q no se haya generado correctamente el archivo de configuracion para el driver de nvidia
<gskill> hasta aparece la pantalla de carga
<fosco_> vamos a intentar autogenerarlo
<fosco_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gskill> listo
<fosco_> comprueba que ahora si existe un /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gskill> si ahi hay uno
<fosco_> ok, reinicia
<gskill> ahi reinicie... esta arrancando ubuntu
<gskill> pero misma pantalla de login en modo consola
<fosco_> prueba sudo X
<gskill> mismo error Fatal server error: no screens found
<fosco_> vaya, se me están acabando las ideas
<gskill> me genero un /var/log/Xorg.0.log para informacion adicional
<fosco_> puedes leerlo a ver si dice algo más
<fosco_> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gskill> dice esto:
<gskill> Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<fosco_> hasta ahi bien
<fosco_> alguna linea que empiece por EE?
<gskill> no
<gskill> las dos ultimas dicen: Server layout "Layout0"
<gskill> y la ultima
<gskill> ** |-->Screen "screen0"
<gskill> sera por el cambio de foto?
<fosco_> no lo creo
<fosco_> debe haber más lineas en ese archivo, pasalas pulsando la barra espaciadora o el intro
<gskill> uuh
<gskill> sisi
<gskill> hay tres lineas con EE
<gskill> error
<gskill> una dice:
<gskill> Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<fosco_> ahi está, no puede cargar el driver de nvidia
<gskill> la otra solo dice **Aborting**
<fosco_> sal de ese comando pulsando la q
<gskill> ok
<fosco_> vamos a retocar el xorg.conf para q arranque
<gskill> okey
<gskill> :D
<fosco_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> busca la linea que dice Driver "nvidia"
<fosco_> cambialo por Driver "vesa"
<fosco_> guarda y cierra
<fosco_> creo recordar q en nano es ctrl+O ctrl+X
<gskill> listo
<fosco_> reinicia
<fosco_> debería aparecer un entorno gráfico sin aceleracion pero funcional
<gskill> asi es
<gskill> ahi aparecio
<gskill> como recien instalado
<fosco_> ahora ya podrás trabajar con un poco más de comodidad
<fosco_> intenta instalar el driver de nvidia usando las herramientas de ubuntu
<fosco_> sistema - administracion - controladores adicionales
<gskill> okey
<gskill> oye fosco_
<fosco_> dime
<gskill> tengo que desconectar aca del xchat
<gskill> reingreso en la otra pc
<gskill> porque sino no me va a encontrar los drivers
<Zankajo> no tendría que desinstalarlo antes?
<gskill> ya vuelvo
<fosco_> ok
<takashi_> gskill nunca se fue
<takashi_> soy yo fosco_
<takashi_> :D
<fosco_> ok
<gskill> ahora si
<gskill> me parece que estoy un tanto lagueado
<Zankajo> el adobe reader está en español¿?
<gskill> me dice que no encuentra ningun driver privativo
<Zankajo> creo que se me ha instalado en ingles
<gskill> Zankajo, esta en español tambien
<gskill> Zankajo, pero te conviene mas latex si queres leer odt pdf y dvi
<Zankajo> lo probaré
<Zankajo> con latex se pueden leer documentos online?
<gskill> mmm me parece que no
<gskill> pero podes hacer pdf's
<gskill> yo he hecho algunos con formulas matematicas y demas
<Zankajo> pues me lo instalo
<gskill> te doy un link donde hay un manual de latex
<Zankajo> latexila?
<gskill> es muy facil de usar
<gskill> estas usando ubuntu?
<Zankajo> en el centro de software no está
<Zankajo> sip
<gskill> te conviene entonces el Texlive
<gskill> buscalo asi
<gskill> texlive full
<gskill> fijate que tiene addons
<gskill> instalalos tambien
<Zankajo> está en español tambien?
<gskill> en realidad no usas nada
<gskill> simplemente haces un documento gedit
<Zankajo> y lo guardas en pdf
<gskill> nop
<gskill> luego haces lo siguiente
<gskill> escribis el documento
<gskill> lo guardas como nombre.tx
<gskill> y luego haces en la shell:
<gskill> latex nombre.tx
<gskill> eso te genera un archivo dvi
<gskill> que es parecido al pdf
<gskill> para que vayas viendo como va quedando
<gskill> una vez que tengas el documento terminado solamente pones:
<gskill> pdflatex nombre.tx y listo te genera un pdf
<Zankajo> pinta bien
<gskill> yo pienso hacer todos los resumenes de la facultad en latex
<gskill> es muy bueno el entorno que usa para entender todo mas facil
<Zankajo> lo probaré
<Zankajo> yo los resumenes los imprimo
<Zankajo> para estudiarlos mejor
<gskill> claro
<gskill> nosotros escribimos
<gskill> no utilizamos apuntes ni fotocopias
<Zankajo> ya ves...que dolor de mano
<gskill> si, es muy cierto eso u.u
<gskill> O_O
<gskill> dice que no encuentra mis drivers de video :S
<fosco_> que version de ubuntu usas?
<gskill> 10.10
<gskill> 173.14.28-0ubuntu1 (nvidia-glx-173)
<gskill> ese es el que esta en el software center
<fosco_> y que nvidia tienes? lspci | grep -i vga
<gskill> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<fosco_> ummm es muy vieja
<gskill> :$ lo se
<gskill> ahi termino de instalar
<gskill> debo reiniciar?
<gskill> :S
<gskill>  ng,fdn
<gskill> que raro no me toma el driver
<gskill> :/
<Zankajo> no me funciona lo del latex
<Zankajo> ! LaTeX Error: Missing \begin{document}.
<kubot> Zankajo: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Zankajo> ups
<gskill> Zankajo, tenes que poner \end{document} abajo de todo
<gskill> luego de eso pones en una terminal o consola o shell ''latex nombre.tx''
<gskill> todo lo que inicias tenes que terminarlo... sino te da error
<gskill> begin document math enumerate chapter... luego tiene su correspondiente end document math enumerate chapter
<Zankajo> ! LaTeX Error: The font size command \normalsize is not defined:
<Zankajo>                there is probably something wrong with the class file.
<kubot> Zankajo: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Zankajo> ahora me dice eso
<Zankajo> jaja
<gskill> fijate en documentclass
<gskill> el encabezado a ver si esta bien
<mac__> hola como estais
<mac__> escrivo desde la shell
<mac__>  es la primera vez
<fosco_> gskill: es posible que ya no haya soporte para tu gráfica
<mac__> hola hacker
<fosco_> los drivers privativos van recortando el soporte a modelos antiguos
<gskill> fosco_, pero en esta lo hay
<gskill> lo tenia instalado hasta anoche :S
<BlackSilent> maldita configuracion de compiz :@
<mac__> hola
<BlackSilent> no funciona hasta que reinicie la pc xD
<BlackSilent> mac__, hola
<mac__> alguien quiere ser mi maestro
<BlackSilent> jajajaaj, para que mac__ ?
<BlackSilent> para usar xchat? LoL
<mac__> es la primera vez que escribo desde la shell
<BlackSilent> que estas usando
<mac__> estoy emocionado
<BlackSilent> ?
<mac__> linux
<BlackSilent> obio, pero que comando ingresaste en la terminal? para accesar al irc?
<mac__> o devian como lo llameis los hackers
<BlackSilent> LoL, usar linux no implika que seas hacker
<mac__> no te conozco como te lo puedo explicar
<guampa> yo te digo como
<mac__> ya lo se
<guampa> en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mac__> no
<mac__> tu eres hacker
<guampa> !ot mac__
<kubot> mac__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<BlackSilent> 77.225.240.128
<BlackSilent> sobre todo por que tienes la ip descubierta..
<BlackSilent> jajaja
<mac__> y como la escondo
<scherenhaenden> hola
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabra como cambiar el buffer de sonido?
<BlackSilent> ssh: connect to host 77.225.240.128 port 22: No route to host
<BlackSilent> no te asustes, tienes bloqueados los ports :)
<mac__> y como la escondo?
<mac__> pero los otros no
<BlackSilent> aunke, si tubiera Udp Flooder, haria que tu conexion se saturara y no te dejara entrar en unos 20 minutos xD
<fosco_> !ot BlackSilent mac__
<kubot> BlackSilent mac__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mac__> joder enseñame
<BlackSilent> fosco_, estoy hablando de linux..
<guampa> este canal es de ubuntu solamente
<BlackSilent> al hablar de SSH estas hablando de linux :)
<fosco_> no habrá mas avisos
<guampa> y solo de soporte
<mac__> enseñame todo sore linux
<Zankajo> existe el canal #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlackSilent> :P me amenazan con @ xD~~ nada me kuesta cambiar la ip y volver entrar
<guampa> esta vez va con baneo BlackSilent
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabra lo del buffer?
<fosco_> scherenhaenden: no se a q te refieres exactamente con buffer de sonido
<BlackSilent> guampa, ultima vez que haces eso, a la otra me encargo de que te den glined y no puedas entrar a la red va? y no es amenaza, ya me lo dijiste 1 vez con esa vez entiendo :)
<scherenhaenden> necesito agrandar el buffer de sonido
<scherenhaenden> fosco_: tengo problemas de sonido y me imagino q es el buffer... pero no se como cambiar... el buffer en el driver o como sea
<Zankajo> pero y a este que le pasa
<Zankajo> scherenhaenden, y como quieres agrandar el driver?
<gskill> gente :S
<gskill> como era para remover del todo el driver de nvidia?
<gskill> algo de purgue
<Zankajo> purge
<Zankajo> claro
<gskill> :$ pero no recuerdo el comando
<Zankajo> supongo que apt-get purge nvidia
<Zankajo> o era aptitute
<Zankajo> man apt-get
<gskill> takashi@takashi-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<gskill> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<gskill> Creando árbol de dependencias
<gskill> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<gskill> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete nvidia
<Zankajo> se llamará de otra manera
<Zankajo> sera por pegar texto
<Zankajo> metete en el offtopic #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<gskill> fdsafdsa
<gskill> ahi me sacaron el quiet
<gskill> xD
<gskill> santos eggdrops quiet baneadores batman :/
<fosco_> si necesitas que veamos mucho texto usa pastebin.com para evitar ser silenciado
<gskill> fosco_, gracias :D
<Zankajo> el pastebin viene por defecto no?
<gskill> me hizo dar cuenta el bot jojojo
<gskill> en fin... decia que no se encuentra el paquete
<gskill> onda... se borro solo O_O
<Zankajo> utiliza tambien el autoremove por si acaso
<Zankajo> pues no, no viene por defecto el pastebinit
<Zankajo> lo acabo de instalar, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Zankajo> gskill, instalatelo por si necesitas pegar algo
<gskill> el pastebin?
<gskill> :/ ya lo tengo creo :S
<Zankajo> ah vale entonces cuando quieras pegar texto haz pastebinit comando
<Zankajo> para que no te silencien
<fosco_> gskill: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-173
<fosco_> aunque no creo que cambia nada
<gskill> O_O
<gskill> casi 100 MB pesa
<gskill> gracias fosco_ una vez mas
<BlackSilent> ^^
<BlackSilent> divertido :)
<gskill> fosco_, no cambia nada pero al menos voy a tener de nuevo el html
<Zankajo> pues a seguir divirtiendose xD
<gskill> para compilarlo y generar el driver
<BlackSilent> jajajaja, fui programador de ircd, ircu, psybnc no hay ninguna manera de que me puedan bloquear de un canal :)
<gskill> salvo con un ddos :P
<Zankajo> o si tienes el nick registrado
<Zankajo> bloquear el nick
<gskill> claro
<Zankajo> y si no lo tienes
<Zankajo> ocuparlo
<Zankajo> :)
<gskill> haces un drop
<gskill> o un ghost
<gskill> etc etc etc
<BlackSilent> gskill, antes tenia un fortinet, me daban atake de ddos y era como un black hole
<Zankajo> conoceis algun cliente capaz de conectar con windows live con soporte webcam?
<BlackSilent> Zankajo, amsn
<Zankajo> no tiene soporte webcam
<Zankajo> (ya no)
<BlackSilent> Zankajo, ni intalando los plugins?
<Zankajo> nop
<BlackSilent> Zankajo, tambien existe kopete
<Zankajo> eso es kde no?
<gskill> anda en gnome tambien
<BlackSilent> Zankajo, pero ubuntu lo tolera, puedes solo darlo desde el apt-get
<gskill> pero es mas buey el emesene
<Zankajo> pero se puede conectar la webcam?
<JuanJose> u.u
<Zankajo> juas
<gskill> banneado por nick ident e ip
<Zankajo> es que no tengo webcam uso el iphone como tal
<Zankajo> con un programa que se llama iwebcamera
<gskill> O_O
<gskill> se congela la reinstalacion
<gskill> :P
<gskill> eeeeeaaaaaaaaeeeeeeea
<gskill> ahi andugo
<gskill> anduvo*
<Pablito> hola buenas alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor en el tema de un servidor de irc
<Pablito> bajo ubutu server
<Pablito> ?
<gskill> Pablito, ponete mejor slackware
<gskill> o red hat
<Pablito> gskill no si no es un drama tan fome
<Pablito> solo quieor saber si la version de inspircd 2.0
<cousteau> la distro es lo de menos, lo importante es el programa que le pongas
<guampa> da detalles Pablito
<alfplayer> pablo, explica tu problema
<Pablito> deberia tomar los neostats
<Pablito> o saber de algun servicio parecido a los neostats
<Pablito> para esa version
<gskill> bueno gente tengo que reiniciar
<gskill> nos vemos lueguin
<gskill> =)
<gskill> gracias por las ayudas
<Pablito> alguien pude ayudarme en resolver esta duda
<Pablito> porfavor
<Pablito> eh buscado en google
<Pablito> pero la verdad no consigo por ninguna parte pillar que version de los neostats me correra en inspircd 2.0
<guampa> Pablito: por lo que veo neostats no esta mas en desarrollo
<guampa> http://www.inspircd.org/forum/showthread.php?t=4324
<Pablito> guampa y algo similar a neostats para inspircd 2.0
<guampa> Pablito: http://www.inspircd.org/forum/showthread.php?p=615
<guampa> ahi los listan
<guampa> pero no creo que sean similares a neostats, aun sabiendo poco del tema como se
<Pablito> gracias guampa
<Pablito> instalare atheme
<n00simporta> hola a todos
<n00simporta> tengo un problema con bluetooth y ubuntu 11.04
<n00simporta> alguien me guia un poco
<Zankajo> se puede instalar shockwave en linux?
<guampa_> si, creo que yo lo tengo instalado
<Zankajo> no encuentro ningun tutorial, como lo hiciste?
<guampa_> ah no era adobe Air
<Zankajo> ah jejeje
<fosco_> Zankajo: no hay shockwave para linux
<Zankajo> vaya
<Zankajo> siempre me toca a mi xD
<guampa_> parece que algunos lo han sacado andando con wine, pero no creo que sea muy usable
<Zankajo> eso pensaba yo
<Zankajo> ni lo intento
<cousteau> Zankajo, se puede con wine y mozplugger
<cousteau> !shockwave
<kubot> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<cousteau> el esquema es: Linux > Firefox para linux > Mozplugger > Wine > Firefox para windows > Shockwave para windows
<Zankajo> vaya tela
<Zankajo> voy a ver si consigo algo
<Zankajo> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> de nada :)
<metaly> hola
<estop> hola
<metaly> alguien podria compilar una librearia para 32 bits por mi?
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<CronTab> he editado mi crontab usando sudo crontab -e...ahora hay que hacer algo mas para activarlo? reiniciar?
<metaly> ahi no pone nada de la arquitectura
<metaly> yo es que estoy usando 64 bits
<metaly> se que hay una manera, pero no me interesa
<guampa> CronTab: no, con editarlo ya anda
<guampa> lo maneja el demonio cron que ya esta corriendo
<metaly> se compila mediante un script en python
<metaly> y no sabria como adaptarlo
<guampa> CronTab: de todos modos si usaste "sudo crontab -e" lo que editaste es el crontab de root ... tene cuidado
<CronTab> weno ya m lo han solucionado en ingles...hay q reiniciar o reiniciar el demonio
<CronTab> gracias!!
<CronTab> saludos!
<guampa> no hay que reiniciar nada
<guampa> :)
<CronTab> pues no me ha salido asi solito
<CronTab> :)
<guampa> porque editaste el crontab de root, y porque algo habras puesto mal
<alfplayer> como dice guampa el cron job ya debe estar activado
<CronTab> haciendo sudo crontab -e no editas el de todo el sistema?
<guampa> te aseguro que no es necesario reiniciar ni el demonio ni la computadora para que te tome un cambio en el crontab
<guampa> con eso editas el de root, que tiene privilegios sobre todo el sistema
<CronTab> y para que afecte a todo el mundo k hay k hacer entonces?
<guampa> CronTab: que es lo que queres hacer exactamente?
<CronTab> que se apague a las 5 y media sea quien sea el k este conectado al pc
<guampa> entonces esta bien usar el de root. que linea agregaste al crontab?
<metaly> alguien que este funcionando en 32 bits? por favor
<metaly> no le tomara mas de 5 minutos
<CronTab> http://pastebin.com/5TShGweq
<CronTab> guampa?
<alfplayer> root? super? q es eso?
<CronTab> el usuario
<guampa> esta bien CronTab
<CronTab> # m h dom mon dow user	command
<alfplayer> metaly: puedes crearte un chroot de 32-bits
<guampa> simplemente probalo con una hora cercana si tenes dudas de que funcione, pero la linea esta bien
<guampa> para asegurarte de no tener problemas yo suelo poner el path absoluto al comando tambien
<metaly> es muy dificil eso?
<CronTab> a lo mejor deberia añadirle la linea SHELL y PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<CronTab> ?
<alfplayer> qué es lo de root y super? no tengo es en mis crontabs
<guampa> me paso muchas veces que el cronjob no tenia un entorno con un PATH adecuado
<guampa> si esa es otra solucion
<alfplayer> metaly: no es difícil
<alfplayer> lleva un tiempito crear el chroot, nada más
<CronTab> ok
<CronTab> gracias por todos
<metaly> igual me interesa mas una maquina virtual
<CronTab> saludos!
<CronTab> por todo
<alfplayer> se puede hacer con debootstrap
<alfplayer> con una vm también
<metaly> pero ya tendria que bajarme la iso
<alfplayer> o usar una iso q ya tienes
<metaly> no, de 32 creo que ninguna
<alfplayer> ok
<priero> hola  a todos, necesito que me recomienden un buen lector de PDF que tenga funciones como las de Adobe Acrobat proffesional , es decir, que me permita subrayar o colocar alguna notas dentro del archivo pdf
<xangua>  adobe reader¿
<priero> bueno el adobe reader es para solo lectura de pdf
<xangua> que yo sepa te permite colocar notas
<priero> yo me refiero que pueda hacer algunas anotaciones dentro del archivo o ademas permite resaltar o subrayar algun parafo del libro
<xangua> también el evinke y okular, vienen por defecto en gnome y kde respectivamente
<xangua> aunque creo que solo notas
<guampa> el adobe reader no te permite hacer eso?
<priero> si quisiera saber de alguno que tenga todas estas funciones si es posible , lo que tengo en ubuntu es el que trae por defecto visor de archivos pdf
<xangua> pss prueba con adobe reader ;)
<priero> yo lo habia instalado pero no ... o bueno eso es hasta donde yo se, adobe tiene una version proffesional que si lo permite
<priero> pero hay que pagar claro esta
<priero> queria saber una opcion libre, cuando usaba el windows usaba foxi reader que era mas liviano y hacia muchas cosas pero aqui en ubuntu no tengo idea
<xangua> pss veo en su página que tiene versión para linux, aunque es la 1.1
<maximiliano> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar mis archivos desde Ubuntu CD live
<guampa> priero: podes intentar usar algun programa como foxi reader via wine
<Maxi86> Hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar a montar una unidad para recuperar mis archivos mediante Ubuntu 10.10 cd live
<alfplayer> priero: creo q lo q buscas es okular
<Maxi86> ...
<Maxi86> Hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar a montar una unidad para recuperar mis archivos mediante Ubuntu 10.10 cd live
<Zankajo> se puede pasar de 64 a 32 sin reinstalar?
<xangua> Zankajo: no
<Zankajo> me lo temía
<Zankajo> pues nada, luego vuelvo jeje gracias!
<maximiliano> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar mis archivos desde Ubuntu CD live
<maximiliano> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar mis archivos desde Ubuntu CD live
<gskill> hello
<gskill> uy cierto...
<gskill> hola
<gskill> fosco_, anda perfecto todo
<gskill> fosco_, una pregunta muy tontuela ahora... que programa me recomiendas para grabar mis animaciones de escritorio?
<maximiliano> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar mis archivos desde Ubuntu CD live
<gskill> maximiliano, entraste con un live cd?
<maximiliano> si
<gskill> ok abri una consola presionando ctrl+alt+T
<maximiliano> ok
<gskill> y pon el siguiente comando: gksudo nautilus
<gskill> con ello accedes a nautilus con derechos de root
<maximiliano> ya se abrió una ventana
<gskill> y asi puedes cortar copiar renombrar a tu gusto
<gskill> bueno ahora haz la copia de tus archivos
<maximiliano> pero puedo acceder a mis archivos?
<gskill> si
<maximiliano> montando el disco duro?
<gskill> exacto
<gskill> pero desde esa misma ventana
<maximiliano> y en que carpeta está el disco "c"?
<gskill> O_O
<gskill> de que disco c hablas?
<maximiliano> mira te explico
<maximiliano> yo ahora te estoy hablando de un notebook, el que tengo problemas es otro pc...
<gskill> ok
<maximiliano> sucede de que ese pc, tiene win xp, pero
<maximiliano> no enciende
<maximiliano> osea
<gskill> si
<maximiliano> trata de iniciar seseion y no pasa nada
<gskill> puedes acceder a ese lugar
<maximiliano> y entonces ahora ocupé Ubuntu
<maximiliano> y quiero recueprar mis archivos que son super importantes..
<gskill> lo que tienes como disco c en ubuntu figura como sistema de archivos de 80GB por ejemplo
<gskill> ese 80GB es solo el tamaño del rigido
<maximiliano> es que cuando lo hacia de forma directa me decia error
<gskill> en tu caso seria distinto
<maximiliano> me entiendes gskill=
<maximiliano> ?
<gskill> en esa ventana de gknautilus no deberias tener problemas para copiar
<gskill> maximiliano, tu rigido seguramente este en /media/
<gskill> o puede que tengas la suerte de que al costado te figure como ''sistema de archivos de --GB''
<maximiliano> no me aparece en el costado..
<gskill> ok
<gskill> entonces sigue esa ruta
<maximiliano> solo lo siguiente, root Escritorio sistema de archivos red papelera
<maximiliano> estoy dentro de la carpeta media no me aparece nada
<gskill> :O
<gskill> en la bios te reconoce el rigido?
<maximiliano> como poder saber eso'
<gskill> cuando encendes la pc
<gskill> presionas del o lo que sea para entrar al setup
<maximiliano> oka
<maximiliano> perame..
<gskill> en la mayoria de los pc's es del
<gskill> o supr
<maximiliano> lo haré en el otro pc
<gskill> depende del idioma de tu teclado
<maximiliano> ya gskill, mira por lo visto si me lo reconoce es decir, estoy en un tópico que dice principal en una de las unidades sale que tengo un disco de 250 GB..
<maximiliano> no sé si con eso basta
<gskill> si, con eso nos aseguramos de que el problema no es electrico
<gskill> al parecer es logico o mecanico
<gskill> y dime
<maximiliano> ya, entiendo..
<gskill> que error te tira?
<maximiliano> ok, te lo daré.... iniciaré Cd live Ubuntu 10.10 nuevamente
<maximiliano> esperame un segundo porfa..
<gskill> okey
<jorge_> buenas tardes estoy intendo realizar una comunicacion via bluetooth con un modem bluesmirf pero debe ser serial alguien puede ayudarme al respecto es decir ya veo el dispositivo bluetooth pero solo como comparticion de archivos en una maquina con arquitectura de 32bits
<gskill> que problema mas extraño
<maximiliano> gskill, es normal que se demore en cargar el cd ubuntu 10.10 live
<gskill> demora unos minutos...
<gskill> no se si tanto
<maximiliano> ya
<maximiliano> crees que seria bueno probar con el 11.04 en vez de 10.l10
<gskill> es lo mismo
<gskill> pues para lo que lo queres trabajan de la misma manera
<gskill> esa pc esta trabajando? o se quedo estancada?
<maximiliano> está trabajando..
<maximiliano> por lo menos veo los puntos señalando que se está cargando
<gskill> okey
<gskill> avisame cuando este en el escritorio
<maximiliano> ya entró
<gskill> okey
<gskill> ahora presiona ctrl+alt+T
<gskill> para abrir una consola
<maximiliano> ya
<gskill> ejecuta el comando: gksudo nautilus
<maximiliano> ya
<gskill> intenta acceder al rigido desde esa nueva ventana que te abrio
<maximiliano> eso significa que que entro a la carpeta "media" cierto?
<maximiliano> bueno entro en esa carperta y nada aparece
<gskill> okey
<gskill> ve a sistema/administracion/administrador de particiones Gparted
<maximiliano> ya
<gskill> te aparece el rigido ahi en esa tabla?
<maximiliano> sale una barra abajo que dice buscando...
<gskill> okey
<gskill> espera a que termine de buscar
<maximiliano> específicamente sale... Buscando /dev/sda particiones
<gskill> asi es
<maximiliano> ya me sale lo siguiente
<maximiliano> en el tópico Partición
<maximiliano> sale /dev/sda1 el cual sale con un signo de exclamación rojo
<maximiliano> en Sistema de archivos sdice que es NTFS y con tamaño de 232.88 GB
<gskill> uh
<gskill> complicada la situacion
<maximiliano> :S
<gskill> prueba hacer click derecho sobre esa particion y selecciona check
<maximiliano> es lo mismo que verificar?
<gskill> algo asi
<maximiliano> acepto que verifique y repare?
<gskill> si
<gskill> arriba tienes que tener un boton con un tilde verde
<gskill> click en el
<maximiliano> oka, le di, y sale esto...Ocurrió un error al aplicar las operaciones... sale despues... Vea los detalles para más información... y luego sale lo siguiente IMPORTANTE...Si quieres soporte, necesita proporcionar los detalles guardados.  y luego da una p+agina
<maximiliano> le di aceptar
<gskill> en detalles que te dice?
<gskill> ah
<gskill> una pregunta
<gskill> tenias por casualidad en el sistema ese activadas las actualizaciones automaticas?
<jorge_> buenas tardes estoy intendo realizar una comunicacion via bluetooth con un modem bluesmirf pero debe ser serial alguien puede ayudarme al respecto es decir ya veo el dispositivo bluetooth pero solo como comparticion de archivos en una maquina con arquitectura de 32bits
<maximiliano> mm..la verdad no lo cacho...
<gskill> maximiliano, en el sistema que tenia esa pc...
<maximiliano> en información sale varias cosas..
<gskill> tenia las actualizaciones activadas?
<maximiliano> el sistema era Windows Xp
<maximiliano> si me parece que si
<gskill> ok
<gskill> ahi esta el problema
<gskill> cuando inicias te da pantalla azul verdad?
<maximiliano> nop negra, en donde me da la opcion de iniciar Windows de modo seguro, Normalemnte o bien mediante la ultima version que funcionó...
<gskill> okey
<gskill> no puedes iniciar en modo seguro?
<maximiliano> y sucede de que cualquiera que escoja se prende y apaga el pc
<maximiliano> nop
<maximiliano> esperare de nuevo..
<gskill> claro, sucede que te han metido una actualizacion que ha corrompido el sistema
<maximiliano> osea lo haré nuevamente aver si pudeo
<maximiliano> mm..
<maximiliano> pucha..
<mimecar> si el problema es con windows usar el canal de offtopic
<gskill> ese sistema que tu tienes es original o es crackeado?
<maximiliano> crakeado
<gskill> ok
<maximiliano> esperame... veré si reinio, para entrar en modo seguro
<maximiliano> aunque ya lo he intentado sin exito
<mimecar> maximiliano: recuerda que es un canal de soporte de ubuntu, si el problema es con windows usa OT
<gskill> maximiliano, a lo mejor en OT sepan mas de ese sistema... yo solamente uso linux
 * gskill tired of blue screens :D
<pandote> buensd
<pandote> tengo un problemitz al desinstalar
<pandote> unity de ubuntu 10.10
<pandote> me aparece toda la panta en blanco
<pandote> pantalla
<gskill> para que usas unity?
<gskill> :S
<pandote> lo instale para probar
<pandote> y me andaba muy lento
<gskill> y ahora reinicias y lo mismo...
<gskill> pantalla toda en blanco
<gskill> verdad?
<pandote> si :/
<gskill> hum...
<gskill> en un foro una vez me solucionaron una pantalla blanca
<gskill> pero por otro problema
<pandote> totalmente en blanco???
<gskill> seh
<pandote> como hiciste
<pandote> ?
<gskill> tuve que poner en la consola unos comandos
<gskill> era sencillo
<pandote> pero como llegaste a la consola??
<fzeta> res
<pandote> res??
<gskill> en el arranque
<gskill> presione ctrl+alt+F1
<gskill> o bien ahi nomas luego de iniciada
<pandote> sip
<pandote> pude entrar ahora es toda negra es igual :)
<gskill> yup
<gskill> bueno ahi ya podes encaminarte hacia una solucion
<gskill> proba con el comando sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pandote> nop
<pandote> me saliode la pantalla negra
<pandote> para volver a la blanca
<pandote> voy a reinstalar
<pandote> unity :(
<mimecar> pandote: tu problema seguirña
<mimecar> seguirña
<mimecar> si es un fallo de configuración
<pandote> :(
<mimecar> unity -reset
<mimecar> creo que reinicia unity
<pandote> como salgo del coso negro ?
<pandote> ese comando no me funciona :/
<mimecar> inicia sesión con gnome clásico
<pandote> ojala pudiera
<mimecar> ¿tienes el login automático puesto?
<pandote> si
<mimecar> esa opción tiene mucho peligro
<pandote> :(
<gskill> pandote, solo haz gdm start
<mimecar> ¿que tienes accesible ahora en el sistema?
<gskill> luego enter
<pandote> se ve todo en blanco
<pandote> con alt ctrlf1
<pandote> entre a una consola
<pandote> me salto error gskill
<mimecar> pandote: ¿modificastes algo en tu ordenador antes del fallo?
<pandote> ¬¬
<pandote> instale
<pandote> el unity me andaba muy lento
<pandote> y lo desinstale
<pandote> reinicie y me aparecio todo blanco
<mimecar> si has desinstalado unity, ¿que gestor de ventanas estas usando?
<pandote> creo que es unity
<mimecar> ¿no dices que lo has desinstalado?
<pandote> porque cuando meparo con el mouse cerca de el costado izquierdo
<mimecar> unity --reset
<pandote> aparece como el simboliuto para apretar
<mimecar> reinicia toda la configuración de unity
<pandote> me salta
<pandote> warning unable to parse argument:unknow option --reset
<mimecar> ¿como has quitado unity?
<pandote> sudo apt-get purge unity
<mimecar> lo que no veo normal es que hayas quitado unity y el programa se mantenga
<pandote> cpz me este equivocando y no sea unity
<pandote> cpz me este equivocando y no sea unity??
<pandote> como puedo salir de la consola??
<mimecar> control + alt + f7
<pandote> lo arregle parcialmente
<gskill> eso es para iniciar el ALSA
<gskill> :S
<fzeta> que raro a mi me paso algo parecido y lo solucione con unity --reset
<pandote> aprete sudo apt-get install unity
<pandote> y lo instale
<pandote> de vuelta todo bien
<mimecar> gskill: con eso cambias de consola
<pandote> el problema es que ahora quiero sacarlo sin queme aparezca todo blanco de vuelta :/
<mimecar> pandote: instala unity y desactiva el login automático
<mimecar> ¿al quitar unity que paquetes desinstaló apt?
<gskill> :/
<gskill> cuando yo presionaba eso... me tiraba el encendido del ALSA
<gskill> que raro
<pandote> como lo desactivo desde unity :/ no de donde es sistema
<mimecar> primero instala unity
<pandote> ya lo instale
<mimecar> ...
<pandote> estoy en unity
<mimecar> ¿no has dicho ahora mismo que lo tenías desinstalado?
<pandote> si y por eso aparecia todo blanco
<pandote> ahora lo instale desde la consola
<pandote> y por eso pude entrar
<mimecar> ¿ahora te funciona bien unity?
<pandote> si
<mimecar> http://120linux.com/inicio-sesion-automatico-ubuntu/
<mimecar> con eso desactivarás el login
<mimecar> después tendrás que seleccionar en el login gnome clásico
<mimecar> y ya podrás quitar unity
<pandote> ok
<pandote> ya pruebo
<pandote> estoy en unity
<pandote> :/ no se donde queda sistema mimecar
<mimecar> en el menú normal de gnome
<mimecar> en el de unity no se donde lo tendrás
<pandote> por eso quiero desinstalar unity:(
<mimecar> busca "ventana de entrada" en unity
<pandote> fue mi primera idea :/
<pandote> no aparece nada
<pandote> tampco aparece nada util con sistema ni administracion
<mimecar> cierra la sesión y mira si te permite seleccionar gnome clásico
<pandote> en que momento me deberia dejar??
<mimecar> cuando seleccionas tu usuario
<mimecar> no se si te pondrá el password solo en ese caso también
<pandote> tengo un solo usario arranca sola :/
<mimecar> ¿ya has cerrado sesión para probarlo?
<fosco_> aunque tengas un solo usuario al cerrar sesion te pedirá login
<pandote> si
<pandote> no no me pidio nada
<fosco_> muy raro...
<fosco_> prueba con gksu gdmsetup
<pandote> ahi
<pandote> pruebo reinciando aber si funciono
<fosco_> ok
<alcon> hola a todos alguien sabe como se puede limitar el ancho de banda del internet teniendo ubuntu
<alcon> tengo un modem de infinitum 2wire hg530 de los nuevos
<alcon> que estan dando
<alcon> y 5 maquinas
<mimecar> alcon: ¿en que programa quieres limitar?
<pandote> el problema es que no me deja modficar la configuracion de la pantalla de acceso
<alcon> es que quiero limitar el ancho de banda que ocupan las maquinas
<alcon> osea por ejemplo que sirtas maquinas no pasen de tantos megas o asi
<pandote> me aparece todo como escrito en otra letra
<pandote> rara
<alcon> en lo que ocupan la conexion
<alcon> es que luego si descargo algo como que se vuelve lenta la red
<mimecar> alcon: ¿usas programas P2P?
<alcon> si ares pero aveces
<alcon> en una maquina
<mimecar> si limitas ese programa, el ancho de banda se reparte entre todas las máquinas
<alcon> pero no puedo limitar a las maquina en general??
<erAbuelo> hola
<alcon> es que luego tambien en los juegos y asi quiero limitralas
<alcon> este nuevo router tiene muchas opciones pero la verdad no le entiendo a la mayoria
<mimecar> no se como puedes limitar la velocidad en ubuntu
<alcon> y no se si se pueda limitar el ancho de banda a todas las maquinas asi en general y que solo se le pueda dar prioridad a una u otra
<erAbuelo> ts
<alcon> o abra otro programa 3 usan windows y 2 ubuntu
<erAbuelo> perdon, tc
<alcon> y quiero limitar a las de windows que son las que mas usan programnas que usan mas ancho de banda como juegos y eso
<alcon> y los de ubuntu tengan asi toda la liberdad
<mimecar> si limitas el ancho de banda de los juegos te irán más lentos, lo sabes?
<alcon> si y aveces eso quiero que pase por que mi hermano menor luego se pasa horas en ello y pues no duerme y creo ya no es sano por eso mismo queiro limitar el ancho de banda y que no alente toda la red
<alcon> no se si se pueda poner una maquina como router o nose pro que si limite el ancho de banda
<mimecar> alcon: o configuras el router o las máquinas con windows
<alcon> pero no se como se configuran
<lubuntu> hola.. se puede instalar una distro(en este caso Lubuntu) desde el archivo iso?
<mimecar> lubuntu: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<lubuntu> quiero instalar lubuntu en una pc vieja pero inicio desde una pendrive y no se puede
<lubuntu> ahorita no dispongo de un cd vacio
<mimecar> ¿esa máquina puede iniciar desde un usb?
<lubuntu> si.. bueno no es tan vieja
<mimecar> entonces pasa la iso con unetbootin
<lubuntu> eso he hecho
<lubuntu> pero despues del grub se quda colgado
<lubuntu> sale la ventana de Lubuntu con esos puntitos
<lubuntu> y no avanza mas
<mimecar> ¿cuanta memoria RAM tienes?
<lubuntu> 256
<mimecar> me parece que estas en el límite para usar lubuntu
<mimecar> si pulsas F2 durante el arranque, ¿en que error se queda?
<lubuntu> no se queda en ningun error.. solo q despues no aprece nada
<lubuntu> te explico.. si es q lo hago por modo live.. sale el escritorio y de ahi se cuelga
<mimecar> si te sale el escritorio si que pasa de grub
<mimecar> ¿la iso está bien descargada?
<lubuntu> si le he probado con md5sum
<mimecar> busca los requisitos mínimos de lubuntu
<lubuntu> y no se cual es el problema... por que todo anda bien hasta en el momento que quiero instalr
<mimecar> ¿que error da al instalar?
<lubuntu> se cuelga
<lubuntu> simplemente se raya y no avnaza
<mimecar> ¿tienes otros sistemas operativos en ese ordenador?
<lubuntu> sin win xp
<lubuntu> *si
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones tienes?
<lubuntu> 1
<lubuntu> quiero instalarla en todo el disco
<mimecar> sin información del error, no se me ocurre que falla
<cousteau> lubuntu, cuánta RAM?
<lubuntu> 256
<lubuntu>  mb
<cousteau> pues con eso debería poderse... ¿CPU?
<lubuntu> P4 1.8ghz
<cousteau> si no, aunque en principio tengas suficiente RAM, puedes hacer la instalación "alternate"
<lubuntu> como es eso?
<cousteau> ¿cuánto disco tienes?
<lubuntu> 40gb en realidad tengo 2 de 40
<cousteau> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall <-- instrucciones para "minimal install"
<cousteau> bien, con eso debería ser suficiente... ¿y dices que el MD5 está bien? raro que no instale
<lubuntu> si pues...
<lubuntu> en realidad yo uso ubuntu en otra pc y como estoy de vacaciones pense levantar a mi primera pc
<lubuntu> es una pentium Iintermedio
<lubuntu> pero la instalacaion quiero hacerla en la P4
<xmuda> saludos, estoy haciendo un script donde invoco una cosola y esta ejecuta un script "konsole --hold -e "/home/usuario/script""
<xmuda> pero me marca error
<xmuda> estoy ejecutando bien "konsole"?
<mimecar> para que lanzas una consola de esa forma?
<xmuda> por que me interesa que el script primario siga ejecutandose
<cousteau> /home/usuario/script es ejecutable? (+x)
<xmuda> si
<mimecar> si lo lanzas con & se ejecuta en segundo plano
<cousteau> xmuda, no necesitas abrir otra terminal para eso, a menos que quieras que el usuario vea las dos terminales; puedes ejecutar en segundo plano con &
<xmuda> aun que no use & se ejecuta en segundo plano
<mimecar> si usas & no necesitas la llamada a la consola
<alfplayer> xmuda: ese comando me funciona bien
<alfplayer> y no necesita & porque devuelve el intérprete automáticamente
<xmuda> pero me interesa que se vaya abriendo una nueva terminal
<mimecar> xmuda: pon el error que te da
<xmuda> QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No souch method Konsole::Application::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstalnce()
<mimecar> konsole admite los parámetros que le pasas?
<alfplayer> has probado ya con un comando simple como pwd o ls ?
<xmuda> y en la terminal que se abre me marca el siguiente error
<xmuda> IOError: [Errno 2] No souch file or directory: "src/main/version"
<xmuda> mimecar ya lo solucione con terminator
<xmuda> de todas formas gracias
<sich> errror en consola : This CPU is family 6, model 15, and has NX capabilities but is unable to
<sich> use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS.  For more details, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<sich> Alguna idea de como puedo solucionarlo?
<guampa> ahi mismo te lo esta diciendo
<guampa> "Please enable this in your BIOS"
<sich> en la bios he mirado alguna cosa disabilitada y no lo he visto o no esta
<sich> que tengo que habilitar???
<sich> quiere decir que no puedo instalar kernel con pae, segun la wiki
<guampa> si tu cpu tiene soporte para NX el BIOS te lo deberia dejar habilitar
<sich> no se porque , pero ya lo mirare con mas detenimiento
<sich> tengo un acer 5715Z, quizas es que falta actualizarlo
<sich> muchas gracias guampa !!!
<sich> mañana mirare de habilitarlo
<GridCube> sich, instala hardinfo y revisa los datos que te dice de tu cpu
<sich> pero desde hardinfo no podre habilitarlo
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> pero sabras
<erAbuelo> ahora vuelvo
<Plaza> buenas por favor quien me puede ayudar a instalar diccionarios en openoffice, soy nuevo en esto
<YoEl> holas.. estoy buscando si existe un linux para una pentium 120MHZ con 16 mb de ram?
<erAbuelo> ya volvi :)
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> hola
<Souchiro> holas Ramir00
<Ramir00> mount:mounting/sys on/root/sys failed:no such file or directory
<Ramir00> target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init
<Ramir00> no init found. try passing init=bootarg
<Ramir00> tengo un disco con ubuntu y winxp, despues de luchar, entra al grub, y cuando elijo cargar ubuntu no lo puede montar
<Ramir00> ahora estoy con el supergrub2 tiene muchas opciones, toque casi todas pero no pasa nada
<Ramir00> que significa...........................................no init found. try passing init=bootarg???????
<YoEl> saludos... actaulmente uso ubuntu y quisiera saber que ventaja tiene Lubuntu
<Ramir00> es una desgracia.....jajajaja
<YoEl> xD
<user_> biker: Soy un portento de la mañana te paseaste por tu nick.
<biker> user_, jaja ke? :P
<user_> biker: Ahora rekoje tus dientes y vete a dormir.
<biker> user_, bot :p
<user_> biker: Vale mas una mierda de micropene eres incapaz de encular ni a un sicario para ke te follara el culo con mi pollon ario de 30 cm arkitecto triunfador.
<user_> _unoqueva28: Te akuerdas ese dia ke ibas todo borracho de whisky y te voy a meter kartuchos de dinamita por el culo y despues te tirases por la nariz.
<user_> mocodebuey: Eres la kosa kon mas taras jamas vista.
<user_> ChanServ: Se ke te de una hostia te desmonto la silla de ruedas inkluida.
<YoEl> se puede instalar lubuntu en una pendrive?
<mocodebuey> si, hay varias herramientas
<mocodebuey> para hacerlo
<YoEl> me refiero como si fuera un HDD
<Ramir00> podes bootear desde usb?
<YoEl> solo lo quiero para acceder a internet
<YoEl> si
<YoEl> si puedo
<YoEl> o existe alguna distro q sea exclusiva para navegar en internet, leer pdf y que no consuma muchos recursos?
<mocodebuey> con el instalador seleccionas el pendrive me parece
<mocodebuey> si queres una bien liviana xpud
<Ramir00> hay un programa que te pasa la iso al pendrive para que lo ejeutes, no recuerdo el nombre, algo unit....
<YoEl> unitboothing
<Ramir00> ya sa bes entonces
<YoEl> es que me toma tiempo iniciando con el grub
<Ramir00> queres todo tambien
<YoEl> yo pensaba poner la usb, botear desde esta y listo
<ZoomBAO> hola buenas
<Nando> ZoomBAO, ejele
<ZoomBAO> ejele?
<Nando> ZoomBAO, si
<Ramir00> user quien es?les dio duro
<ZoomBAO> no conozco palabra "ejele"
<ZoomBAO> :D
<Pablito> hola buenas alguien sabe de alguna web donde pueda encontrar tcl para un eggdrop de ayuda
<Pablito> hola buenas alguien sabe de alguna web donde pueda encontrar tcl para un eggdrop de ayuda
<Pablito> ?
<ZoomBAO> el ubuntu me pide los drivers para que corra unity
<ZoomBAO> no se si instalarlos...jaja
<mocodebuey> cruza los dedos antes de hacerlo
<aguitel> cuidado con el ubuntu
<aguitel> muerde
<Nando> ZoomBAO, si quieres usar unity debes instalarlos sino no
<ZoomBAO> jaja :P me recomendais los drivers del repositorio o los de la página de nvidia?
<Ramir00> ubuntu rompe discos
<ZoomBAO> la verdad, no es que "quiera" mucho...pero sin drivers poco puedo hacer xD
<guampa> cortala Ramir00
<ZoomBAO> ubuntu rompe discos?
<ZoomBAO> que barbaridad...
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: apt-get update y luego repositorios o el aviso de drivers privativos
<Nando> ZoomBAO, instalalos con confiaza pero es Windows y hay gente que lo usa
<Nando> *peor
<Ramir00> arranca live cd!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ZoomBAO> pero a lo que iba, no serán mas actuales los de la página Nvidia?
<ZoomBAO> o es peor hacerlo asi?
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: son los mismos
<inFernet> siempre q actualises
<ZoomBAO> inFernet: como puedo ver la versión del de los repositorios?
<ZoomBAO> antes de instalarlo digo..
<inFernet> apt-get search nvidia
<inFernet> revisa las versiones y si coincide con tu version de placa
<inFernet> no recuerdo si era asi el comando para buscar paquetes
<inFernet> q me corrijan
<Ramir00> en teoria cuantas veces se puede formatear un disco
<ZoomBAO> Operación inválida: search
<ZoomBAO> eso lo pone el fabricante Ramir00
<ZoomBAO> se supone
<ZoomBAO> la "vida util" del disco
<ZoomBAO> a no ser que sea un dvd xD
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: entonces a la pagina de descarga de envidia y seguramente tendras un run para instalar
<ZoomBAO> si, la 275.19
<ZoomBAO> por eso quería ver la de los repos
<ZoomBAO> cual es
<ZoomBAO> antes de instalarla
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: y si lanzas el administrador de paquetes?
<Guest40584> Hola
<ZoomBAO> ya, lo que pasa que estoy en consola
<ZoomBAO> jeje
<inFernet> startx
<inFernet> :P
<Guest40584> alguien puede ayudarme?
<ZoomBAO> ok
<ZoomBAO> veo que pone nvidia-current-dev
<inFernet> Guest40584: si puedo si, cual es tu pregunta
<ZoomBAO> versión 270.41
<ZoomBAO> con lo cual tenía yo razón, los de la página son más actuales
<Guest40584> bien gracias, veo mi monitor en frecuencia 60Hz
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: si mal no recuerdo ese es el paquete, el current
<Guest40584> y quisiera ponerlo en 85Hz como en windows
<ZoomBAO> si, es el que mas "avanzado" está, el resto ya van por 173.X y para abajo
<Guest40584> pero me parece que como no lo reconoce, necesita drivers para esa opcion
<Guest40584> me ofrece un software
<Guest40584> privativo de sistema
<Guest40584> adicional de ATI/AMD
<inFernet> Guest40584: instalalo
<ZoomBAO> me estoy bajando el de la página pero es un .run
<ZoomBAO> :S
<ZoomBAO> no deberia ser un .deb?
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: sh nombre.run
<ZoomBAO> a lo mejor lo he bajado yo mal
<Guest40584> bueno a ver como va
<inFernet> sudo sh nombre.run*
<ZoomBAO> vale
<ZoomBAO> a ver en cuanto se descarge
<ZoomBAO> jejeje
<inFernet> tampoco recuerdo bien si habia q darle privilegios de ejecutable
<inFernet> por las dudas antes hacele un chmod +x nombre.run
 * inFernet mala memoria
<ZoomBAO> me da error
<ZoomBAO> de x
<ZoomBAO> o algo asi
<inFernet> como error de x? pegalo aca
<ZoomBAO>  
<ZoomBAO>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<ZoomBAO>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<ZoomBAO>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<ZoomBAO>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<ZoomBAO> eso es
<inFernet> bien, tenes q cerrar la sesion X
<ZoomBAO> ok
<inFernet> lo q tenes q hacer es deslogear el user
<ZoomBAO> stopx?
<inFernet> abris consola
<inFernet> y volvelo a ejecutar
<Guest40584> me dio error
<Guest40584> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<inFernet> luego volve a inciar sesion
<ZoomBAO> oks
<ZoomBAO> voy a ver
<ZoomBAO> gracias inFernet
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: con cerrar sesion de usuario alcanza
<inFernet> por nada
<ZoomBAO> ahora dire que tal fue
<ZoomBAO> jejeje
<inFernet> Guest40584: despues de haber usado el prompt de actualizador privativo te sale eso?
<inFernet> en donde? en la consola? ventana?
<Guest40584> si, no se actualizo
<Guest40584> me aparecio una ventana que daba ese error
<inFernet> Guest40584: q version de ubuntu tenes
<Guest40584> 11.04
<Guest40584> recien acabo de instalar... estoy aprendiendo
<inFernet> Guest40584: sudo apt-get update
<inFernet> ingresalo en la shell
<Guest40584> espera que encuentre que es la shell
<inFernet> una terminal
<inFernet> es como el DOS de windows, o el CMD
<Guest40584> ah terminal
<Guest40584> ya lo ingrese
<rbndj8> hello
<Guest40584> ya termino parece
<inFernet> bien, ahora volve a la ventana de drivers privativos
<Guest40584> ok
<Guest40584> ya estoy ahi, con el sofware seleccionado
<Guest40584> le doy activar?
<inFernet> instalalo
<inFernet> si
<Guest40584> ok
<Guest40584> esta como tildado
<inFernet> al activarlo te descarga primero el paquete
<inFernet> no es asi?
<Guest40584> no responde
<inFernet> cerralo y volvelo a abrir
<Guest40584> si, hasta ahi pude ver
<inFernet> q modelo ati tenes
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar tengo un problema con las actualizaciones
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648651/
<Guest40584> tampoco quiere cerrarse :P
<Guest40584> tengo modelo ATI HD 4250
<Guest40584> ahi le puse y me respondio :P
<Guest40584> esta descargando e instalando
<inFernet> bien
<Guest40584> va progresando
<inFernet> tenes varias opciones de drivers?
<inFernet> o solo una?
<Guest40584> solo la que active
<rbndj8> me sale un icono que me dice la informacion de actualisacion esta obsoleta
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648651/
<Guest40584> va apareciendo iconos en hardware
<Guest40584> :D
<Guest40584> me pide reinciar para activar el controlador
<inFernet> rbndj8: q version de ubuntu tenes?
<Guest40584> tengo miedo que no funcione cuando encienda
<Guest40584> reinicio?
<inFernet> Guest40584: logico, sin miedo :P
<rbndj8> la 10.4
<Guest40584> si no me inicia el sistema que hago?
<rbndj8> infernet la 10.4
<Guest40584> quiero aprender a restaurar el sistema si falla :P
<inFernet> Guest40584: tranquilo, te va a iniciar, y en el caso de que no, hay una pantalla de recuperacion GRUB
<Guest40584> ok
<inFernet> ahi vas a tener una opcion de recovery de paquetes
<Guest40584> voy a reiniciar ahora vengo
<Guest40584> OK
<inFernet> suerte
<Guest40584> gracias infernet
<Guest40584> ya vengo
<inFernet> por nada
<inFernet> rbndj8: no logro ver el paste
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648651/
<inFernet> rbndj8: proba en la terminal sudo apt-get update
<ZoomBAO> heyyy!
<ZoomBAO> ya tengo unity...
<inFernet> :P
<inFernet> como corre?
<ZoomBAO> pues bueno parece que bien
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-21
<ZoomBAO> tendré que probarlo unos dias para sacar conclusiones
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: siempre hay q tener en cuenta q todo tiene su fase BETA
<ZoomBAO> si, por supuesto
<Pablito> alguien sabe de eggdrop
<Pablito> que me pueda ayudar porfavor
<ZoomBAO> inFernet: que cliente irc usas
<inFernet> ZoomBAO: xchat
<inFernet> apt-get install xchat
<inFernet> sudo*
<Pablito> alguien que sepa de eggdrop
<Pablito> es algo basico
<ZoomBAO> si, mejor porque esto de entrar por consola...jejeje
<Pablito> pero no lo se
<inFernet> Pablito: San Google no pudo contestarte?
<Pablito> no encuentro nada
<Pablito> aunque es basico
<rbndj8> infernet http://paste.ubuntu.com/648657/
<Pablito> como puedo desconectar un eggdrop
<Pablito> mediante consola
<Pablito> es solo eso
<Pablito> y no eh encontrado nada
<inFernet> rbndj8: abri una terminal y escribi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<inFernet> Pablito: q version de eggdrop es?
<Pablito> la ultima
<N-K-JA-2> hey!
<guest55631-> Hola
<guest55631-> volvi
<guest55631-> no funciona
<Pablito> 1.6.20
<rbndj8> infernet me dice lo mismo
<Pablito> infernet
<ruben_l1nux> saludos a todos
<guest55631-> hola
<ruben_l1nux> que tal la noche??
<Ramir00> sudo fsck /dev/sda7 que hace este comando?????
<ruben_l1nux> que tema se trata hoy??
<guest55631-> jaja
<guest55631-> que mi linux no veo bien xD
<ruben_l1nux> Es una utilidad del sistema (unix y similares) utilizada para detectar, verificar y corregir los errores del sistema de archivos.
<rbndj8> plis ayuda
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648661/
<Ramir00> voy a usar ese comando porque cuando cargo linux me aparece no init found. try passing init=bootarg
<ruben_l1nux> parecido al checkdisk de win2
<inFernet> ruben_l1nux: hola
<inFernet> guest55631-: no funciono?
<ruben_l1nux> hola
<Ramir00> supongo que el mio esta en dev sda6
<guest55631-> no
<guest55631-> no puedo ver nada
<guest55631-> porque dice monitor fuera de frecuencia
<inFernet> Pablito: .help deberia tirarte un listado de ayuda
<guest55631-> escucho sonido e inicia pero no veo nada, pantalla negra fuera de frecuencia
<Ramir00> probaste con windows
<ruben_l1nux> rbndj8, revisa tu sources.list
<ruben_l1nux> por cierto, te llamas como yo
<ruben_l1nux> tocallo
<rbndj8> rip
<ruben_l1nux> .-)))
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> como lo ago
<inFernet> guest55631-: mmm por q si no te reconoce tu monitor
<inFernet> tal vez tengas q editar el xorg
<guest55631-> y que puedo hacer?
<inFernet> e indicarle la frecuencia vertical y horizontal
<Ramir00> error al leer el bloque 557860, tengo el disco roto, en la parte donde esta linux, por eso no arranca????
<inFernet> siempre con mucho cuidado
<guest55631-> en windows usaba 800x600 85hz
<ruben_l1nux> rbndj8, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lits
<rbndj8> y que ago
<rbndj8> luego
<N-K-JA-2> si usas nvidia, sería nvidia-xconfig
<inFernet> guest55631-: hace una cosa
<inFernet> guest55631-: busca en internet la marca de tu monitor
<inFernet> y detalles tecnicos
<guest55631-> si LG
<inFernet> revisa y busca las frecuencias verticales y horizontales de fabrica
<inFernet> marca y modelo
<rbndj8> ruben ya pero k ago
<ZoomBAO> pensaba que seguia con el mismo nick
<ZoomBAO> jeje
<Ramir00> dev/sda6:limpio 193109/512064 ficheros, 951326/204800 bloques, esto es malo o bueno?????
<guest55631-> Max Sync Rate (V x H) 160.0 Hz x 71.0 KHz
<inFernet> y el minimo
<ruben_l1nux> rbndj8, en el gestor de actualizaciones, pestaña configuracion
<guest55631-> no dice :S
<ruben_l1nux> y en la pestaña otro software desactiva ppas e intenta de nuevo
<ruben_l1nux> sudo atp-get update && apt-get upgrade
<guest55631-> Frequência Horizontal (kHz) : 30 - 71KHz
<guest55631-> Frequência Vertical (Hz) : 50 - 160Hz
<Ramir00> error al leer el bloque 557860, tengo el disco roto, en la parte donde esta linux, por eso no arranca???? el disco es de 120gb el error estaria justo en el medio no? escucho opinionenes
<inFernet> guest55631-: fijate esta es la idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/648665/
<inFernet> guest55631-: yo tuve q editarlo y ponerselo de prepo, pero tiene sus riesgos...
<inFernet> guest55631-: pero asi funciono
<guest55631-> :S
<guest55631-> que mal
<inFernet> guest55631-: dejalo como ultima instancia, chequeaste de algun driver para ubuntu?
<guampa> Ramir00: que dice "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<guest55631-> tengo un cd
<guest55631-> que vino con el motherboard
<guest55631-> el video viene onboard
<guest55631-> y tiene drivers de linux el cd
<inFernet> guest55631-: y a q esperas? :P
<Ramir00> [guampa] lo hice porque me tira un error al cargar ubuntu
<guest55631-> a ver tengo problema
<guest55631-> porque con la lectora de dvd conectada
<inFernet> o busca alguno actualizado, tal vez alla
<guest55631-> no me inicia el sistema
<Ramir00> [guampa] ahora entro , pero no me reconoce la contraseña
<guest55631-> voy a desinstalar el privativo que no funciona
<guampa> para saber que es lo que afecta el bloque roto que encontraste necesitas los datos de "sudo fdisk -l" y /etc/fstab
<Ramir00> si me tiras el comando entero mejor
<Ramir00> error al leer el bloque 557860
<Ramir00> no init found. try passing init=bootarg
<rufianw> quiero compilar un kernel 3.0 en ubuntu lucid, pero lo he intentado, y me da kernel panic al arranque, me ayudáis un poco?
<guest55631-> estoy bajando de la pagina de ATI un driver que creo va con mi hardware
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ( fdisk -l ; cat /etc/fstab ; mount ) | pastebinit
<guampa> Ramir00
<nomentero> rbndj8, sistema-----Administracion----Origenes del Sotfware:pestaña "otro software"busca el repositorio que falla en tu caso http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/barry-snapshot/ubuntu/dists/lucid/ lo desmarcas o en su defecto lo borras ya que he comprobado que ya no tiene en sus repositorios el software de barry
<Ramir00> [guampa] ahora entro , no me reconoce la contraseña
<ZoomBAO> usáis el ubuntuone?
<guest55631-> como hago para instalar lo que descargue? es .run
<guampa> el .run es el driver privativo tambien guest55631-
<guest55631-> ahm :S :(
<guest55631-> es lo unico que me ofrece la pagina de ATI
<guest55631-> sera el mismo que instale anteriormente?
<ruben_l1nux> guest55631-, sudo sh ****.run
<guampa> si, solo que el anterior es el que provee ubuntu
<guampa> pero el driver es el mismo
<Ramir00> si ubuntu no reconoce la contraseña, como hago para entrar
<guest55631-> ah, entonces no va a servurme
<guest55631-> servir*
<ZoomBAO> una pregunta, como puedo buscar un paquete ya instalado por consola?
<ruben_l1nux> Ramir00, que contraseña no reconoce
<Ramir00> la de inicio, la de usuario
<guampa> ZoomBAO: dpkg -l | grep -i paquete
<ruben_l1nux> si tienes la de root, puedes cambiar la de cualquier user
<ZoomBAO> muchas gracias guampa
<guest55631-> una pregunta, si pongo por ejemplo 800x600
<guest55631-> instalo el driver
<guest55631-> y pongo HACER PREDETERMINADO
<Ramir00> solo le puse cuando inicia el usuario
<guest55631-> ¿? se guardara esa resolucion?
<Ramir00> hay que cargarla
<Ramir00> sino se borra
<Ramir00> y de vez en cuando se pierde
<Ramir00> uso la fx5200
<Ramir00> a 800*600
<guest55631-> nose
<guest55631-> quiero instalar el driver
<Ramir00> y a veces no recuerda la resolucion
<guest55631-> para poder usar el monitor a 85Hz
<guest55631-> pero cuando instalo el driver parece que pasa la resolucion
<guest55631-> y no veo nada.. dice fuera de frecuencia
<guest55631-> si recordara la resolucion que estableci
<guest55631-> ya estaria resuelto..
<Ramir00> y esta fuera de sincronismo
<Ramir00> yo baje los driver que te ofrece y listo
<guest55631-> si puse lo unico que me ofrece
<guest55631-> pero al instalar, reinicio y ya no veo nada
<guest55631-> monitor fuera de frecuenzcia
<ruben_l1nux> para restaurar la configuracion probaste: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ramir00> y no tenes opciones del monitor
<guest55631-> no veo nada..
<guest55631-> en las opciones esta solo 60hz
<guest55631-> y se ve feo..
<Ramir00> y estas fuera de sincronismo, barre para cualquier lado
<guest55631-> directamente no se ve nada
<guest55631-> ..
<guest55631-> aparece un mensaje del mismo monitor
<guest55631-> diciendo FUERA DE FRECUENCIA
<guest55631-> venga ya, no entiendo :S
<Ramir00> y si borras lo que cargaste
<guest55631-> ya lo borre
<guest55631-> pero no resolvi el problema de ver a 60hz
<Ramir00> que placa tenes
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<inFernet> guest55631-: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<inFernet> http://ubuntuguide.net/signal-out-of-range-problem-after-ubuntu-11-04-natty-installed
<guest55631-> haciendose
<guest55631-> que es?
<guest55631-> no se que son estas cosas
<guest55631-> ya termino
<Ramir00> como hago para recuperar la contraseña?? como entro como root si lo primero que me pide es la contraseña
<ruben_l1nux> desde la terminal
<ruben_l1nux> presiona: ctrl+alt+f1
<inFernet> guest55631-: lee bien, esa herramienta edita la resolucion del GRUB, supuestamente arregla el problema q tenes de frecuencia...
<inFernet> guest55631-: no se si sera tu problema o tu solucion...
<guest55631-> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<guest55631-> no veo donde dice que hace eso
<ZoomBAO> hasta luego erAbuelo
<inFernet> abajo
<inFernet> Finally, I installed a small GUI tool called StartUp-Manger and fixed
<inFernet> busca ese texto
<Ramir00> ruben si , y ahora
<guest55631-> solo hablo español
<guest55631-> habla de disparadores phytom
<guest55631-> de menues..
<guest55631-> etc..
<guest55631-> en fin
<guest55631-> no noto ningun cambio
<Ramir00> me logueo como sudo su
<inFernet> guest55631-: la idea es ejecutarlo tambien, sudo startupmanager
<ruben_l1nux> Ramir00, user=root
<ruben_l1nux> y pass= la que tengas
<inFernet> guest55631-: pero repito, si no tenes mucha idea no creo q sea tampoco una solucion rapida, ya q si tocas algo q no debes arruinas el bootloader
<guest55631-> ya abri
<inFernet> guest55631-: en la pagina q te pase, un usuario dijo q arreglo el problema de frecuencia de su monitor cambiandole la resolucion al GRUB con esa herramienta
<guest55631-> pero solo habla del logo
<inFernet> fijate al menos la foto
<guest55631-> esta en 640x480
<inFernet> la ves?
<guest55631-> si la foto que dice UBUNTU
<guest55631-> la veo
<guest55631-> luego de eso
<guest55631-> no
<guest55631-> ..
<guest55631-> el esritorio no se ve
<guest55631-> bueno gracias de todos modos
<guest55631-> no funciona..
<inFernet> guest55631-: la idea es q si cambias la resolucion con ese programa, lo hace solo al GRUB q es, para q entiendas, un programa q se ejecuta al reiniciar la maquina
<inFernet> guest55631-: es lo primero q se ejecuta, no vas a ver ningun cambio ahora
<guest55631-> esta bien, eso lo vi siempre, el driver no lo modifico
<guest55631-> pero el escritorio no lo veo
<guest55631-> igual ya lo saque el driver.. la verdad muchos problemas
<ZoomBAO> alguien usa unitymail?
<ruben_l1nux> ZoomBAO, yo no
<ZoomBAO> gracias ruben_l1nux
<ZoomBAO> me da cosilla eso de guardar la contraseña en texto plano
<ruben_l1nux> escondela
<ZoomBAO> me gustaria saber como
<cousteau> usa pgp para encriptarla
<ZoomBAO> no sé como se hace eso cousteau , pero unitymail seguirá conectando si lo encripto?
<cousteau> ah, no... es que pensaba que sólo querías guardarla en un archivo para leerla luego; no vi lo de unitymail
<ZoomBAO> es que la idea está bien, pero guardar asi porque si la contraseña...me parece un poco inseguro
<ruben_l1nux> usa ssl
<ZoomBAO> y como puedo hacer eso ruben_l1nux ?
 * inFernet is away: I'm busy
 * inFernet is back (gone 00:01:56)
<jmanuel_cool> ya llegue, seguro que me extrañaban ¡a que si!
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<Jeferx> Buenas noches, alguien podrá ayudarme? Estoy intentando instalar el gparted desde el centro de software y me aparece este mensaje: "Este error puede ser causado por paquetes de software adicionales necesarios que faltan o no son instalables. Además podría haber un conflicto entre los paquetes de software a los que no se les permite ser instalados al mismo tiempo." alguien sabrá a que se debe? Gracias!
<ruben_l1nux> que necesitas hacer??
<Jeferx> ruben_l1nux, estoy intentando instalar el gparted... En realidad el problema me ha aparecido unas cuantas veces...
<ruben_l1nux> algunas cosas las puedes hacer con "utilidad de discos"
<ruben_l1nux> no es necesario instalar nada
<ruben_l1nux> pero eso depende de lo que quieras hacer
<Jeferx> ruben_l1nux, me gustaría mucho solucionar este problema!
<ruben_l1nux> que problema?
<Jeferx> Este error puede ser causado por paquetes de software adicionales necesarios que faltan o no son instalables. Además podría haber un conflicto entre los paquetes de software a los que no se les permite ser instalados al mismo tiempo.
<Jeferx> eso!
<Jeferx> Pues, me ha aparecido muchas veces!
<ruben_l1nux> solo tienes interes en instalarlo. ahhhh
<ruben_l1nux> te paso con mas paquetes???
<Jeferx> Si, me pasó tambien con el banshee
<ruben_l1nux> son tipicas los problemas de conflictos entre paquetes
<ruben_l1nux> eso no se que solucion tiene
<Jeferx> Mmm ok, muchas gracias :)
<ruben_l1nux> probablemente un paquete este en conflicto con otro u otros
<ruben_l1nux> tienes algun paquete roto???
<uranos> natty weno
<uranos> pero mno me corre las barras laterales
<ruben_l1nux> voy pa cama
<liz-90> hola?
<liz-90> tengo una pregunta
<Triviox> liz-90, hazla, quien sepa la respuesta te contestará :)
<liz-90> ok disculpa es mi promera vez
<liz-90> resulta q tengo una mobo ddr3 con soporta para 1333 pero solo overclockiando
<liz-90> q pasa si le pongo una de 1333 pero no la overclockeo?
<omar> Hola a todos!!!
<omar> arp-, hola
<omar> logré solucionar el problema del note
<omar> arp-, te recuerdas que chateaba desde  el note de mi hija y que mientras lo hacía mi esposa dormía placidamente a mi lado?
<marti1125> jajaja
<marti1125> XD
<dimitruss> cual es la sala oftopic
<dimitruss> ?
<omar> arp-, estás?
<cousteau> ¿alguien sabe con qué programa de vídeo podría hacer esto?
<cousteau> http://imagebin.org/164120 <-- esto
<fosco_> buenas
<luis_> hola
<luis_> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<luis_> cuando veo un vídeo en Youtube, lo veo como recortado
<luis_> es decir, aparecen dos barras verticales negros a ambos lados
<luis_> ¿cómo lo puedo arreglar?
<fosco_> no será cosa del HD?
<luis_> no lo sé
<luis_> el caso es que es algo molesto
<luis_> hay vídeos que sí puedo ver en todo el cuadro
<luis_> especialmente los de mejor calidad
<luis_> pero en la mayoría el tamaño de la ventana aparece recortado
<fosco_> debe ser eso
<fosco_> cuando ves un diceo abajo a la derecha del video tienes un desplegable donde cambiar la resolucion
<fosco_> haz pruebas
<luis_> vale
<luis_> nada, siguen apareciendo
<luis_> de forma proporcionada a la resolución, pero ahí están :-(
<fosco_> pega algun enlace a ver como lo veo yo?
<luis_> vale
<luis_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv4esP7OSH4
<fosco_> ese video tiene todo un recuadro negro a su alrededor
<luis_> sí
<luis_> eso es lo que yo veo
<luis_> ¿es normal?
<fosco_> no me suena haberlo visto antes, pero podría ser un tema de la configuración de youtube en su nueva interfaz
<luis_> ah
<luis_> además, me descargo los vídeos y siguen presentando ese recuadro a las dos barras verticales que te dije antes
<lsg> hola
<Ramir00> hola, ubuntu 10.10 en el grub tiene que tener alguna linea de kernel??????????????
<fosco_> Ramir00: como va a arrancar si no?
<Ramir00> digo donde seleccionas los so
<fosco_> salen los nombres de las distribuciones y si lo sabe suele poner la version del kernel entre parentesis
<fosco_> algo así "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.38" o similar
<Ramir00> porque como perdi la contraseña , mejor dicho no reconoce la contraseña de sesion tenia que modificar algo
<Ramir00> si eso no aparece
<fosco_> y que ves?
<fosco_> si no ves lo q yo he puesto q es lo q ves cuando sale el grub?
<Ramir00> ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-24 generic......despues otra vez lo mismo pero al final (recovery mode)
<Ramir00> memory test
<Ramir00> xp al final
<Ramir00> pero ninguna linea dice kernel
<fosco_> pues ya está
<fosco_> 2.6.35 es el kernel
<Ramir00> viste la pagina???
<fosco_> no
<Ramir00> me voy a parar sobre esa linea y voy a presionar e para editar
<Ramir00> en la pagina esta lo que me dijeron que debia hacer
<fosco_> no necesitas editar nada
<fosco_> si quieres entrar en modo administrador elige la q pone recovery
<fosco_> al finalizar el arranque te preguntará que quieres hacer
<Ramir00> pero no me reconoce la contraseña
<fosco_> le dices q quieres acceder en modo root
<fosco_> y haces los cambios q tengas q hacer al sistema
<Ramir00> lo unico que quiero es que reconozca la contraseña de usuario
<Ramir00> que no la reconoce
<fosco_> te entiendo perfectamente, haz lo q te he dicho
<Ramir00> estoy en el menu recuperacion
<Ramir00> dond entro
<Ramir00> pasar a un interprete de ordenes como administrador???
<fosco__> confirmado, funciona como yo te he dicho
<Ramir00> me aparece una linea de comandos....root@equipoa....que hago
<fosco_> lo que necesites hacer
<Ramir00> quiero que me reconozca la contraseña de usuario
<fosco_> asigna una nueva
<fosco_> el comando es: passwd nombre_del_usuario
<Ramir00> soy un nobato en esto
<fosco_> ya está?
<Ramir00> estoy leyendo no se nada de comandos, y solo encuentro roots, y yo quiero usuario
<fosco_> no se que parte no entiendes
<fosco_> escribe passwd nombre_de_tu_usuario
<fosco_> te pedirá la clave nueva dos veces y ya está
<fosco_> como se llama mu usuario?
<fosco_> tu*
<Ramir00> una pregunta....root@equipoa:# ......equipoa seria el nombre de usuario????
<fosco_> si no sabes tu clave y tampoco sabes cual es el nombre de usuario solo puedo deducir que el sistema no es tuyo
<fosco_> y por lo tanto lo q estás haciendo es intentar saltarte la seguridad
<fosco_> y no vfoy a ayudarte en eso
<Ramir00> si es mio, lo que pasa es que no lo uso hace 6 meses, estuve estudiando y no podia dedicarme
<jose> buenas tardes. alguien sabe como quitar las flechas de los lanzadores?????
<guampa> Ramir00: lo que estas viendo es solo un indicador de comando, quiere decir que esta esperando que introduzcas un comando
<guampa> root es tu usuario actual y lo que esta despues de la arroba es el nombre de la computadora
<fosco_> Ramir00: lo siento, no voy a ayudarte en eso
<Ramir00> lo que pasa es que puse tres nombres diferentes....y se me cofunde nombre de equipo con el de usuario
<guampa> el comando es passwd nombredelusuarioacambiarelpassword
<guampa> pero si no recordas el nombre mal vas a poder usarlo
<ZoomBAO> pregunta, al cambiar la contraseña después la carpeta cifrada funciona?
<fosco_> ZoomBAO: si
<Ramir00> viste cuando arranca la sesion dice ....equipoa y abajo contraseña.....equipoa es el usuario o del equipo
<Ramir00> no recuerdo mi usuario, no se si use el mismo lo hace 6 meses que no lo uso,,,,,
<guampa> lo que ves despues de la arroba es el nombre del equipo
<ZoomBAO> que es un palindrome?
<ZoomBAO> jejeje
<guampa> y si no recordas el usuario entonces no vas a poder cambiarle el passwor
<guampa> d
<Ramir00> no se porque no la reconoce....
<guampa> como sabes que no te reconoce la contraseña si ni siquiera recordas el nombre de usuario?
<ZoomBAO> estaba probando yo tambien y me dice "password cannot be a palindrome"
<ZoomBAO> que cosas
<guampa> no puede ser una palabra que se lea igual desde el principio o desde el final ZoomBAO
<guampa> es facil de crackear
<ZoomBAO> ahhh
<ZoomBAO> es que nunca habia visto esa palabra ejeje
<guampa> foreach (%i,"","-offtopic","-ops") echo "#ubuntu".%i;
<guampa> :/
<Ramir00> me puso contraseña actualizada correctamente, como salgo sin resetear del modo root
<guampa> tenes que reiniciar ahora, en el modo en que estas no arrancaron muchos servicios
<guampa> es un modo de mantenimiento
<Ramir00> exit
<fosco_> reboot
<Ramir00> equipoa@equipoa:$_ como salgo,,,,.............creo que puse el mismo user y nombre de equipo por suerte
<fosco_> para salir pon reboot
<Ramir00> ya esta
<Ramir00> siiiiii!!!!! entre gracias
<Ramir00> la maquina es 100% mia....solo que no reconocia la contraseña....nose porque
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> espero q no vuelva a pasar
<fosco_> no me hace ninguna gracia decirle a la gente como saltarse la seguridad de ubuntu
<carlosubuntu> hola, tengo un par de elementos rebeldes en la papelera. ¿como fuerzo su eliminacion??
<Ramir00> paso porque el disco esta dañado, y dejo de funcionar despues de usar fdisk
<fosco_> carlosubuntu: abre un terminal
<carlosubuntu> yeah
<fosco_> ejecuta esto: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* <- y asegurate de teclearlo perfectamente
<carlosubuntu> oki ;)
<fosco_> da algun error?
<ZoomBAO> con que programa puedo navegar por consola?
<fosco_> ZoomBAO: tienes varion
<fosco_> a mi me gusta links2
<fosco_> los tienes todos en el centro de software
<fosco_> pon text browser en el buscador
<carlosubuntu> no, todo limpio ;)
<fosco_> carlosubuntu: ok
<ZoomBAO> vale gracias
<ZoomBAO> voy a probar
<Ramir00> introducir la contraseña para desbloquear su deposito de claves de inicio de sesion....le escribo la nueva contraseña y vuelve a poner el mismo mensaje
<ZoomBAO> varion no está probaré links2
<carlosubuntu> yo he puesto menu mint a mi ubuntu netbook
<ZoomBAO> muy bueno fosco_
<ZoomBAO> es muy rápido
<carlosubuntu> w3c tengo yo
<guampa> esta lynx y elinks tambien
<carlosubuntu> mocosoft ha contribuido al nucleo linux???¿?
<ZoomBAO> sabeis cual es el comando para ocultar entradas/salidas en irrsi?
<agustin> #ubuntu
<agustin> holaaaaaaaaa
<agustin> vaya si me va lentorro ubuntu 11.10
<xangua> pues no uses versiones alfa/beta
<agustin> y a cada momento me dice que se ha tenido que cerrar la aplicacion de sistema tal...
<agustin> es beta??
<agustin> yo me descargue un live cd y no vi nada de beta la verdad
<xangua> cuando tengas alguna duda de una versión Estable de ubuntu adelante ;)
<agustin> entonces es beta???
<Infernet> agustin: un live cd carga en memoria y se justifica la lentitud
<agustin> no no
<cousteau> es alfa
<agustin> pero desde el modo de prueba lo he instalado
<agustin> joe
<agustin> aun peor que beta jajaja
<agustin> bueno me toca formatear y meter una anterior no??
<agustin> una consulta
<agustin> quiero saber si lo he instalado correctamente en la particion que yo deseaba o si me ha jodido alguna particion
<Infernet> agustin: la fase BETA la pasan todos los sitemas, y la prueba es fundamental en algo llamado software libre
<Infernet> agustin: todos menos winsucks
<xangua> pues quien sabe de donde te lo habrás bajado, ubuntu.com solo te ofrece versiones estables
<agustin> como hago en ubuntu 11.xx para ver y montar las demas particiones??
<Infernet> agustin: podes usar Gparted
<agustin> de momento la 11.10 me ha funcionado aunque no muy fluido que digamos pero aqui estoy
<Infernet> agustin: lo encontras en herramientas de sistema
<agustin> la 11.04 se me apagaba la pantalla y no me salia ni el grub
 * Infernet a comer
<agustin> y como voy a herramientas del sistema
<agustin> no veo ni un menu
<agustin> solo la barra lateral de la izquierda y el simbolo de ubuntu que me muestra una especie de menu multimedia
<Infernet> agustin: abri una terminal y proba sudo gparted
<Infernet> agustin: o en ultima instancia bootea con el live cd
<Infernet> te va a resultar mucho mas comodo para poder desmontar las particiones
<xangua> !gksu | Infernet
<kubot> Infernet: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Infernet> xangua: gracias por el dato
<agustin> no me encuentra gparted
<agustin> esto tiene menos cosas que yo jajaja
<agustin> como puedo mostrar la letra de la particion que usa ubuntu??
<agustin> en la terminal digo
<agustin> o sea un listado de las particiones y que me diga cual esta usando el
<agustin> creo que habia un comando que hacia eso
<guampa> fdisk -l te muestra las particiones
<guampa> para ver las particiones activas "mount"
<agustin> fdisk -l no me ha mostrado absolutamente nada y esto empieza a asustar un poco jajaja
<agustin> mount solo da errores
<agustin> vale
<agustin> he instalado gparted y ya veo las 3 particiones
<agustin> swap, ntfs, y ext4
<agustin> el punto de montaje de ext4 es /
<agustin> en el resto no aparece nada
<agustin> y en la particion ntfs aparece como boot
<agustin> como puedo saber si se instalo en la ext4??
<agustin> me dice que ocupa 4 .63 gigas y la ha formateado y creado el mismo ubuntu al instalarse asi que yo diria que lo hice bien no??
<agustin> y pa colmo me crasheo el nautilus al iniciarse y no puedo ni mover las ventanas jajaja
<Ramir00> hola, reinstale xp y me piso el grub, ahora estoy con el cd con supergrub, y me el arranque , pero como hago para que lo reescriba y no tenga que poner el cd cada vez que inicio
<Ramir00> hola, me dice que no xiste el comando sudo mount/dev/sda6/mnt.....ubuntu 10.10
<guest55631-> hola como estan?
<guest55631-> quiero actualizar a firefox 5 y no se como instalarlo
<berarma> guest55631-: si tienes ubuntu 11.04 sólo tienes que hacer las actualizaciones normales
<Ramir00> como reinstalo el grub, me lo piso xp
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Ramir00> tengo el supergrub2, pero sirve si solo para entrar, y siempre hay que poner el disco
<Ramir00> sudo mount bind dev mnt dev, es lo que sigo en la pagina oficial
<mimecar> ¿has seguido los pasos de esos enlaces?
<Ramir00> si, pero no funciona, no reconoce un comando
<Ramir00> mnt/proc
<Ramir00> no hay una manera facil de recuperarlo
<mimecar> ¿que comando falla?
<Ramir00> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Ramir00> son dos espacios
<mimecar> existe la carpeta /mnt/proc ?
<mimecar> en el primero de los enlaces hay una aplicación gráfica para recuperar grub
<mimecar> con la herramienta boot-repair
<Ramir00> donde?
<Ramir00> la de kubot
<mimecar> donde aparece kubot ?
<Ramir00> decime el enlace
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<mimecar> el primer enlace
<Ramir00> estoy en el modo live cd......ejecute apt-get install grub-pc y me dice que ya esta en su revision mas reciente
<Ramir00> ahora como la instalo
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿estas siguiendo las instrucciones dle programa que te he dicho?
<Ramir00> no entiendo mucho el ingles, y ademas no dice en que modo esta,,,,y yo ya estoy en ubuntu 10.10 no voy a actualizar de grub a grub2 como lo hacen en ese enlace
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> pero tu ubuntu tiene grub2 , no grub
<Ramir00> claro, ese enlace es una actualizacion
<mimecar> no, ubuntu 10.10 usa grub 2
<mimecar> el prrograma que te he dicho antes reinstala grub de forma gráfica
<Ramir00> que programa me dijiste? solo me diste un enlace
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<mimecar> Boot-repair
<ruben_l1nux> un saludo
<Ramir00> en el primer enlace solo hay comandos, y en el segundo el unico comando que ejecute no sirvio
<mimecar> ...
<Ramir00> e l unico que veo es rescatux
<Ramir00> que pesa 300mb!!!!
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mimecar> solo tienes que buscar el nombre del programa en el enlace
<mimecar> si quieres una herramienta gráfica, puedes usar esa
<atotclic> buenas
<ruben_l1nux> hola atotclic
<Ramir00> voy a probar con la linea de comandos, usando la live cd, sino lo descargo
<atotclic> que problemas tienes  Ramir00
<atotclic> ??
<Ramir00> recuperar el grub de 10.10
<atotclic> recuperar grub
<atotclic> que has echo????
<atotclic> y te enseño
<Ramir00> lo piso xp
<agustin> ya desinstale ubuntu 11.10 y puse ubuntu 10.10 de la que nunca debi salir jejeje
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> pero despues de instalar xp
<mimecar> agustin: ¿habías instalado una versión alfa?
<ruben_l1nux> Ramir00, un saludo, aun estas con eso?
<atotclic> Ramir00:
<Ramir00> cambie la contraseña con passwd, no recordaba el usuario
<atotclic> Ramir00: estas ahi???
<atotclic> has instalado xp
<Ramir00> si
<atotclic> y ha pisado el grub
<atotclic> ok
<Ramir00> si
<atotclic> pero en otra particion
<Ramir00> si como tiene que ser
<Ramir00> 3 linux , 1xp
<atotclic> en mi web te lo dice como hacer es tres v mi nick
<atotclic> y punto es
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿que problema tienes al usar boot-repair?
<Ramir00> ahora voy a probar la linea de comandos de la pagina, pero estoy en livecd
<atotclic> ramiro mira en mi page te la he enviado al privado
<mimecar> estas con el live cd de tu versión de ubuntu?
<atotclic> Ramir00: sudo fdisk -l (muestra particiones)
<Ramir00> [mimecar] si
<atotclic> Ramir00: sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt (en /mnt se montara la partición donde está tu linux)
<atotclic> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Ramir00> atotcli la raiz esta en sda6
<atotclic> pues si esta en sda6 pon sda6
<Ramir00> eso ya lo probe
<Ramir00> y despues
<atotclic> pero si tienes tres linux
<atotclic> tienes mas de una raiz
<Ramir00> 1
<Ramir00> solo ubuntu 3 particiones hice raiz home swap
<atotclic> cambia la x por la raiz
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> y despues
<atotclic> has visto mi web??
<Ramir00> pasala
<atotclic> esta en tu privado
<atotclic> mira en el chat
<atotclic> te la he enviado ahi
<Ramir00> enviala no llego
<atotclic> http://www.atotclic.es/?p=474
<atotclic> ahi esta
<atotclic> me echaran por spam
<atotclic> todo ello desde el live cd
<guest55631-> Hola
<atotclic> hola guest55631-
<guest55631-> holaaa :)
<guest55631-> estoy aprendiendo a usar linux
<atotclic> muy bien por tu parte
<guest55631-> y pude hacer funcionar el driver privativo ati
<atotclic> si
<guest55631-> pero aun no puedo configurar mi frecuencia
<guest55631-> a mas de 60hz
<guest55631-> y creo que es porque no reconoce la marca de mi monitor
<guest55631-> te hago una pregunta
<atotclic> la frecuencia la mide el monitor
<guest55631-> si vos vas a opciones de sistema, monitores
<guest55631-> te indica tu monitor (modelo y marca)
<guest55631-> o dice DESCONOCIDO?
<atotclic> en algunos casos si
<atotclic> has reiniciado
<guest55631-> si
<guest55631-> ya reinicie
<guest55631-> con el driver ati incluido
<guest55631-> pero dice monitor desconocido
<totocolombia> Buenos días
<guest55631-> entonces no me da todas las opciones de frecuencia
<atotclic> ok pues ves a sistema administracion
<ruben_l1nux> hola guest55631-
<atotclic> y ati
<totocolombia> quisiera saber como puedo configurar mi monitor para que nunca se apague o quede inactivo en windows se puede hacer pero en ubuntu no se como se hace?
<guest55631-> si
<guest55631-> ya fui a ati
<guest55631-> catalys center
<atotclic> exacto guest55631-
<guest55631-> hola ruben
<guest55631-> si intente cambiar desde ahi
<mimecar> totocolombia: botón derecho sobre el icono del enchufe en gnome
<guest55631-> pero no esta disponible tampoco
<guest55631-> aparecen las mismas frecuencias disponibles desde monitores
<atotclic> es un portatil o un pc
<guest55631-> un pc
<atotclic> de sobremesa
<guest55631-> de escritorio si
<atotclic> si has instalado el driver que correspondet te deberia de detectar el monitor
<totocolombia> mimecar pero este ubuntu viene con unity
<atotclic> correspondiente
<guest55631-> instale el driver qeu corresponde de la grafica
<totocolombia> tengo ubuntu11.04
<guest55631-> pero no del monitor
<guest55631-> no tengo driver del monitor :S
<atotclic> no es el driver de la grafica
<mimecar> ni lo tendrás
<atotclic> monitor no hay driver
<atotclic> apaga y enciende el monitor
<atotclic> a vecesd da resultado
<guest55631-> apagar y encender?
<guest55631-> solo del boton?
<atotclic> si
<atotclic> envia y recibe
<guest55631-> ok
<atotclic> a veces da resultado
<guest55631-> ya..
<guest55631-> no
<atotclic> pero que tasa de refresco quieres????? guest55631-
<guest55631-> dice aun DESCONOCIDA
<guest55631-> 85Hz
<guest55631-> la misma que uso en windows
<atotclic> pero tienes imagen
<berarma> guest55631-: qué monitor tienes?
<guest55631-> LG710E
<guest55631-> lo uso a 800x600 85Hz
<atotclic> a ver 800 x600 y 85 estas de broma
<mimecar> guest55631-: estas seguro que tu monitor puede usar esa frecuencia?
<atotclic> 1280x1024 a 75
<atotclic> eso esta bien pero 800
<guest55631-> si, lo uso asi en windows
<atotclic> cuantas pulgadas tiene????
<atotclic> 14
<atotclic> 15??
<guest55631-> 17
<atotclic> pues la resolucion buena es 1280 por 1024
<atotclic> cambia eso
<guest55631-> pero no veo nada xD
<guest55631-> realmente estoy muy miope
<guampa> en un 17??
<atotclic> pues entonces puede ser problema del cable
<guest55631-> si lo pongo a 1280 x 1024 se ve todo pequeño
<atotclic> miope
<guest55631-> xD
<guest55631-> si
<atotclic> cambia eso y luego aumentas iconos
<guest55631-> a ver ok
<atotclic> aumentas iconos tipo de letra etc
<guampa> ++
<guest55631-> estoy a 1280x1024 na 60hz
<atotclic> yo tengo un acer aspire one
<atotclic> y tengo esa resolucion con los iconos mas pequeños
<atotclic> para que no llene el escritorio
<guest55631-> claro hombre xD
<guest55631-> sucede que con este monitor estoy a minimo 1 mt
<guest55631-> de distancia
<guest55631-> por la radiacion
<guest55631-> :P
<guest55631-> no estoy pegado
<atotclic> pon un cactus detras del monitor que absorbe la radiacion
<guest55631-> y sin lentes la verdad que no veo nada xD todo borroso
<guest55631-> jajaja
<guest55631-> ok
<guest55631-> como aumento el tamaño de las cosas?
<atotclic> no es coña es cierto
<guest55631-> si lo lei
<guest55631-> pero yo no me pongo detras del monitor nunca
<atotclic> control y meve el raton
<atotclic> la rueda
<guest55631-> por delante lei que tienen plomo para absorverla
<guest55631-> ah si es como ctrl+ +
<Jelou> Buenas tardes, ha actualizado Ubuntu 10.04 el kernel al 2.6.38 ?
<guest55631-> pero hay algunas cosas que no aumenta :(
<atotclic> eso tienes que ir a apariencia en sistema
<atotclic> preferencias apariencia
<mimecar> Jelou: no lo creo
<Jelou> guest55631-, usa el zoom si sólo te hace falta ver mejor las cosas a veces
<atotclic> cambias tipos letra etc
<atotclic>  etc
<guest55631-> ok :D
<guest55631-> buenisimo
<mimecar> Jelou: si pones todas las actualizaciones lo verás
<Jelou> mimecar, es que me sale al revisar las actualizaciones. Hace unos meses me puse el repositorio backport-natty para ver si solucionaba un problema con el 2.6.38 pero al final lo quité y volví a la 2.6.32
<guest55631-> ya agrande
<guest55631-> :D
<guest55631-> a 160 xD
<guest55631-> estoy ciego xD
<mimecar> mezclar repositorios de ubuntu puede darte problemas de dependencias
<Jelou> y ahora al darle a comprobar actualizaciones me ha salido otra vez, pero pensé que lo tenía quitado, por eso me extraña
<Jelou> tú tienes 10.04?
<mimecar> no, la 11.04
<guampa> Jelou: si queres probar kernels experimentales te conviene mas Kernel PPA que un backport, tienen versiones para lucid
<Jelou> sí, creo que lo hice así, guampa
<atotclic> o si quieres probar el kernel puedes compilarlo
<guampa> ah, crei que habias dicho el repo de backports de natty
<Jelou> pero en teoría deshice los cambios porque no solucioné el problema con un kernel 2.6.38, así que digo, para eso me quedo con lo oficial/estable
<guest55631-> como puedo agrandar los iconos de maximizar
<guest55631-> minimizar
<atotclic> pero kernesl puedes tener varios siempre que no los borres
<guest55631-> cerrar
<guest55631-> y los de la barra de arriba
<guampa> guest55631-: esos dependen del tema de decoracion de ventanas que uses, tendrias que cambiar a uno que tenga decoraciones (bordes, botones) mas grandes
<guest55631-> ah a ver si me sale :P
<atotclic> guest55631-: abre una carpeta y arriba en la barra editar preferencias
<guest55631-> una carpeta?
<guest55631-> a ver
<atotclic> si iuna carpeta el escritorio nautilus vamos
<guest55631-> ya abri
<guest55631-> xD
<guest55631-> estoy recien aprendiendo xD no se ni que es una carpeta xD
<totocolombia> ay algun complemento para empathy que haga lo mismo que musictraker en pidgin?
<guest55631-> ya abri una creo xD
<atotclic> nautilus es donde ves todas las carpetas archivos etc es el visor
<guest55631-> ahi encontre como ampliar los iconos de esas carpetas
<atotclic> exacto ahi
<guest55631-> ahi cambie eso
<guest55631-> :D
<guest55631-> ahora aqui mismo por ejemplo
<atotclic> si empiezas ahora tienes mucho que aprender poco a poco
<guest55631-> la lista de usuarios conectados la veo muy pequeña
<atotclic> pues luego cambias el tamaño de la tipografia
<atotclic> ves probando
<atotclic> ahora vuelvo
<guest55631-> ok
<Jelou> creo que el problema viene porque tengo instalado el paquete linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty, pero cómo puede ser que detecte una actualización si quité el repositorio (o eso creo)? Debería quitar ese paquete, no?
<atotclic> Jelou: has entrado en la carpeta boot
<atotclic> cuantos kernels tienes
<guampa> si quitaste el repositorio no te va a detectar actualizaciones de ese repositorio, pero los paquetes quedan
<guampa> los tenes que remover vos
<Jelou> del 32-25 al 32-33 (el que uso)
<Jelou> el paquete por lo visto me ha quedado... pero no veo que tenga activado el repositorio... luego no sé por qué me detecta una actualización
<Jelou> guampa (re), el paquete por lo visto me ha quedado... pero no veo que tenga activado el repositorio... luego no sé por qué me detecta una actualización
<Jelou> ah, ese paquete es de lucid-updates/main ...
<Jelou> eso lo explica todo
<Manubuntu> hola a todos
<Manubuntu> me gustaria saber que tal esta el libreoffice para ubuntu? funciona bien?
<mimecar> Manubuntu: en la 11.04 es lo único que puedes poner
<Manubuntu> no se puede en la  10.04
<fosco_> Manubuntu: a nivel de funcionamiento es igual q openoffice
<Ool> si con los ppa se puede en otras versions
<Manubuntu> y si me quedo con openoffice que opinan?
<fosco_> Manubuntu: opino que la unica opinion q importa es la tuya
<Manubuntu> ok graxias
<Manubuntu> pregunto : podria quedar open OOo sin soporte?
<mimecar> antes cambiarás de versión de ubuntu que pase eso
<guampa> no creo Manubuntu, ahora lo mantiene la fundacion Apache
<guampa> y tienen el backup de Oracle en algunos sentidos
<guampa> no es que se vaya a parar el desarrollo de la noche a la mañana :)
<Manubuntu> bueno eso es lo q quiero saber por que colaboro en un centro de computo para una escuela y usamos openoffice
<guampa> pues bueno ahi esta
<mimecar> Manubuntu: como mínimo las actualizaciones de seguridad las tendrás
<mimecar> pero no nuevas funciones
<tito__> hola buenas tardes
<Manubuntu> que bien larga vidaq al software libreeeeeeeeeeeee
<Manubuntu> gracias mimecar, guampa, fosco
<guampa> por nada Manubuntu
<tito__> me gustaría saber donde puedo encontrar canales en español sobre todos los temas, lo unico que conozco del irc es la grandisima comundidad de usuarios de software libre, pero me gustaría tener acceso a más comunidades
<fosco_> Manubuntu: te animo a probar libreoffice, funciona igual que openoffice, tiene un aspecto ligeramente mejor, y está oficialmente soportado en ubuntu
<fosco_> tito__: usa la red del IRC Hispano
<mimecar> tito__: tendrás que usar el IRC hispano
<tito__> me podríais expecificar como?
<tito__> gracias
<fosco_> tito__: usando el servidor irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<tito__> ok voy a probar me he instalado xchat y KVirc
<tito__> otra vez ;)
<tito__> un poquito patán si soy, no lo consigo...
<mimecar>   /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<tito__> no lo consigo
<tito__> lo pongo arriba o en otra pestaña de servidor, pero no pasa nada
<mimecar> escribe ese comando
<tito__> pero aqui?
<fosco_> tito__: se pone en el mismo sitio donde escribes
<tito__> ahhh?
<fosco_> si estás en xchat usa /newserver en lugar de /server
<fosco_> así no te desconectarás de este
<fosco_> tarde
<fosco_> tito creo que llegaste tarde a ver mi aviso
<fosco_> <fosco_> si estás en xchat usa /newserver en lugar de /server <fosco_> así no te desconectarás de este
<a7b3rt0> no, lo leí a tiempo, ^_^
<Ramir00> [atotclic] funciono gracias
<atotclic> si
<atotclic> perfecto
<a7b3rt0> se me abre un mundo con esto del irc
<Ramir00> xchat?
<atotclic> guarda mi web y a cualquier duda puedes hacer un comentrio en mi web y te lo respondere agradecido
<a7b3rt0> muchas dudas y preguntas
<atotclic> xchat empathy etc....
<Ramir00> [atotclic] si esta guardada
<atotclic> ok
<Ramir00> xchat es lo mejor para ubuntu
<atotclic> desde donde chateas ramiro???
<Ramir00> no hay un IRcap para ubuntu
<Ramir00> irc
<Ramir00> w7
<atotclic> hay muchos irc
<a7b3rt0>  /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> Ramir00: tienes muchos clientes de irc
<guampa> ircap es una extension para mirc Ramir00 no un cliente
<atotclic> si en empathy que biene instalado ubuntu
<Ramir00> pero el IRcap es el mejor
<atotclic>  o puedes instalar xchat etc
<guampa> (mirc no corre en linux nativo)
<mimecar> Ramir00: solo es un script dentro de mirc
<Ramir00> bueno pero no hay nada parecido para ubuntu
<mimecar> Ramir00: pidgin, xchat, konversation, chatzilla..
<guampa> que caracteristicas necesitas que encontras en mirc/ircap ?
<Ramir00> chatzona tambien es grande como hispana
<atotclic> con empathy conectas cuentas correo hot gma yah irc etc..
<a7b3rt0> alguien cse acuerda de algun manual para empezar con el irc
<guampa> !irc
<kubot> Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<Ramir00> el xchat, no entraba si habia mas de 1100 usuarios creo
<Ramir00> y no reconocia clones
<mimecar> Ramir00: lo has probado?
<Ramir00> al xchat, si mucho
<mimecar> entras en salas de más de 1000 personas?
<guampa> xchat es extensible tambien con scripts al igual que mirc
<guampa> tambien lo son irssi y kvirc
<Ramir00> nunca le pude agregar adons
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> en chatzona esta lleno
<Ramir00> sus canales
<mimecar> Souchiro: ya has arreglado tu grub2 ?
<Ramir00> le mejor que tiene xchat es que se puede entrar a distintas redes con una sola sesion , en eso es el unico
<mimecar> Ramir00: yo estoy en varias redes con cualquier programa
<Ramir00> que usas
<mimecar> pidgin, chatzilla, lonversation...
<a7b3rt0> me podeis echar un cable, no consigo nada
<mimecar> konversation
<a7b3rt0> no consigo conectarme, ver los canales
<Ramir00> tenes que cargarlos
<guampa> a7b3rt0: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<a7b3rt0> tengo 27, explicarmelo como si tuviese 10
<guampa> y el manual de tu cliente en todo caso
<a7b3rt0> voy a leer
<atotclic> donde estas??? a7b3rt0
<atotclic> que chat usas????
<a7b3rt0> xchat
<Ramir00> hace 6 meses no lo uso ya me oxide
<a7b3rt0> y por defecto casi, entro a este que ya lo conozco
<Ramir00> tenes que cargar irc.irc-hispana.org
<atotclic> y estas en freenode
<fzeta> ieep!!
<Ramir00> o irc.chatzona.org
<Ramir00> yo aprendi mirando un tutorial
<a7b3rt0> no me entero que tengo que hacer, creo que necesito leer un poco
<Ramir00> lo unico ue tenes que cargar bien es el nombre de redes que te di
<Ramir00> hay una parte donde te dice agregar redes
<Ramir00> arriba a la izquierda andaba
<a7b3rt0> si pero hay algo que hago mal, voy a leer
<Ramir00> cuando agregas primero, no le des doble clic
<Ramir00> solo un clic
<a7b3rt0> disculpa, ahora mismo tengo una pájara
<a7b3rt0> Equipo desconocido. ¿Quizá se ha equivocado? eso me pone en xchat
<a7b3rt0> en una pestaña se me quedo en esto ; a7b3rt0 establece modo +x a7b3rt0
<a7b3rt0> me siento más usuario que nunca en mi vida ahora mismo
<a7b3rt0> como funciona el usuario y la contraseña? hay que crearla?
<Ramir00> agregaste redes?
<mimecar> a7b3rt0: si has entrado en el irc hispano si
<mimecar> no es el usuario y la contraseña de ubuntu
<a7b3rt0> y ahora selecciono canal no?
<Ramir00> en que red estas?
<a7b3rt0> si es que no me entero de na
<a7b3rt0> mirar soy usuario de hace años, algo entiendo vaya, pero ahora mismo tengo una pájara con algo que no conozco y me estoy liando bastante, necesito un tiempo
<a7b3rt0> son los conceptos red canal servidor, etc
<a7b3rt0> por ejemplo
<guampa> a7b3rt0: lee el link que te pase
<mimecar> a7b3rt0: solo tienes "red" y "canal"
<a7b3rt0> se agradece mucho la ayuda
<guampa> a7b3rt0: en la wikipedia en ingles hay info mas completa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<mimecar> red: /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> canal: /join #loquesea
<atotclic> mimecar: en loquesea no hay nadie
<atotclic> jjjajajjaj
<Ramir00> [mimecar] que hay clientes que no soportan mas de x usuarios?
<Ramir00> como xchat?
<mimecar> no tienes que tener límite de usuarios si está bien programado
<Ramir00> estas con xchat?
<a7b3rt0> jajaj, de veras que esta tarde me siento especialmente torpe
<a7b3rt0> este caló
<a7b3rt0> si
<Ramir00> busca un lugar donde diga agregar red nueva
<Ramir00> o nueva red
<Ramir00> en la ventana redes
<a7b3rt0> pone xchat-->nuevo--> solapa de servidor o solapa de canal
<Ramir00> te tiene que aparecer una lista con nombre de redes entre ellas freenode
<Ramir00> voy a ver si puede arrancar el ubuntu, que ahi tengo el xchat
<mimecar> Ramir00: ya has arreglado grub?
<Ramir00> si, pero el disco por ahi se vuelve loco
<atotclic> mimecar:  si ya ha agregado el grub
<a7b3rt0> creo que voy a parar porque no es normal que no me entere de nada, voy a leer algo y ahora vuelvo
<a7b3rt0> muchas gracias a tod@s, buena tarde
<a7b3rt0> noche ^_^
<atotclic> Ramir00:  que te pasa en el disco
<Ramir00> esta dañado , estimo que por el medio
<Ramir00> hay veces que la maquina no lo reconoce
<Ramir00> y hay que prender apagar y asi hasta que lo reconoce
<mimecar> ese disco duro está a punto de morir
<atotclic> si la maquina no lo reconoce haz backups de los archivos importantes
<Ramir00> ahora entro facil, pero es muy probable que en unos dias de uso se tilde
<Ramir00> viste que tuve que cambiar la contraseña
<Ramir00> ahora me dice ...introducir la contraseña para desbloquear su deposito de claves de inicio de sesion
<guampa> eso es porque cambiaste la contraseña de inicio de sesion
<guampa> el deposito de claves quedo protegido por la contraseña que olvidaste
<Ramir00> y como hago
<mimecar> esa es la gracia del deposito de claves
<guampa> exactamente
<mimecar> Ramir00: sin saber la contraseña, lo has perdido
<Ramir00> yo se la contraseña, el problema es que no la reconoce
<mimecar> si no la reconoce, o la pones mal o el teclado usa otra configuración
<Ramir00> no si le ingrese la clave antes de cambiarla,,,,con el teclado virtual, y no pasaba nada
<Ramir00> a7 yo abro xchat y va directo a xchat lista de redes
<mimecar> si no acepta la contraseña, has perdido el contenido del deposito de claves
<guampa> Ramir00: entonces no recuerdas la clave tal como era antes. La base de datos de usuario era lo que te denegaba la clave antes, y ahora el algoritmo matematico de proteccion del deposito de claves
<guampa> la posibilidad de que ambos sistemas erren en la clave por errores en disco es nula
<guampa> o similar a la de que yo me convierta en millonario en este instante
<Ramir00> cuando no podia ingresar a este disco, pedi prestado un ide, y le instale xp por que necesitaba usar matlab, esn esa instalacion le puse la misma contraseña que ubuntu
<Ramir00> ya se volvio loco se puso el fondo negro
<Ramir00> es disco seguro afecto el fichero donde se guarda la clave
<guampa> xp no comparte la clave con ubuntu
<mimecar> Ramir00: no afecta
<Ramir00> reboot and select proper boot divece
<Ramir00> ya se volvio loco el disco de nuevo
<Ramir00> [guampa] en otro disco prestado es un ide,,,,este que esta dañado es sata
<Ramir00> lo que les decia ya dejo de reconocer el disco, no lo detecta
<mimecar> ¿te aparece el disco en la bios?
<Ramir00> no
<mimecar> si no aparece en la bios
<mimecar> y está bien conectado, el disco ha muerto
<Ramir00> si,pero conectando y desconectando arranca
<mimecar> arranca de momento
<Ramir00> en los ide master no reconoce nada
<mimecar> ese disco está a punto de fallar
<Ramir00> claro como ayer
<Ramir00> ayer arranco y hoy murio
<Ramir00> hasta que resucite
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos o los perderás todos
<Ramir00> resucito
<guampa> Ramir00: ese disco esta viviendo nomas para que hagas un backup de lo que puedas necesitar, compra uno nuevo
<jose> buenas. alguien sabe como quitar las flechas de los lanzadores... al igual que se hace en win. con los accesos directos????
<Souchiro> mimecar: -Souchiro: ya has arreglado tu grub2<---------------------   ??????
<Souchiro> mi grub2? io no tengo problemas con el grub :/
<ruben_l1nux> un saludo a todos
<jacobus101> hola
<ruben_l1nux> que tal esta noche??
<ruben_l1nux> cual es el tema
<Ramir00> see you...........
<Vianstak> wenas
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<PipeFG> nesesito un acelerador de descarga, uno bueno no gestor de descarga
<ruben_l1nux> PipeFG, downthmall, una extencion para firefox
<PipeFG> si, pero no me descarga a la maxima velocidad a veces
<ruben_l1nux> Gwget, desde los repositorios??
<ruben_l1nux> freeloader, tb desde los repos
<PipeFG> intentare ese
<ruben_l1nux> yo uso jdownloader y megaupload
<ruben_l1nux> y estoy muy contento
<PipeFG> otra cosa, saben como puedo borrar el fondo blanco del amsn en el panel
<PipeFG> esteticamente se ve  feo
<ruben_l1nux> pues de eso no tengo ni idea, que es como el msg
<ruben_l1nux> ???
<PipeFG> si
<ruben_l1nux> pues ni idea no uso
<ruben_l1nux> setting
<ruben_l1nux> ???
<PipeFG> no, parese que no tiene solucion por ahora
<ruben_l1nux> :-((
<granjero> hola, como se hace para que cuando una sesión que tiene inicio automático (sin ingresar la clave) no pida la clave para cosas como acceder por vnc. lo cual implica no estar frente a esa pc
<fs_bassplayer> buenas mis panas, una pregunta, ubuntu tiene soporte para tarjetas de audio soundblaster??
<chilicuil> granjero: el servidor vnc debe estar configurado para no pedir clave, es diferente la contraseña del servidor vnc que la de la caratula de inicio
<granjero> chilicuil, te cuento lo que me pasa. tengo una pc que pasa fotos y video automaticamente en un hall... esta configurada para encenderse y arrancar en una sesion de un user sin privilegios ni nada que pone a funcionar totem y eog con unos scripts, pero la primera vez que quiero acceder desde un reinicio por vnc a esa sesion por si paso algo me pide que desbloquee el anillo de claves, que no se desbloqueo por el inicio automático. ¿se entiende?
<granjero> y como el ordenador esta en otro lugar, lejos y lo unico que tiene es un cable de red y el vga...
<granjero> entonces tenqo que ir poner un teclado
<granjero> teclear a ciegas la clave y listo
<granjero> luego me queda desbloqueada para los proximos usos de vnc, pero al principio no
<BoF> jajajaa
<granjero> BoF, que es tan chistoso? =)
<chilicuil> granjero: si, ya entendi, mmm, tiene que ver con agentes de llaves, la parte que te esta liando es PAM, pam tiene modulos para arrancar los agentes.., haz probado poniendo clave a la sesion de inicio para ver si te desbloquea con eso el anillo (otro caso seria que te pidiera entonces 2 claves)
<BoF> lo de ir de un lado a otro
<BoF> jajaja
<emmet> hi
<chilicuil> !hi emmet
<kubot> emmet: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<emmet> xD
<NeverBit> hola a todos
<NeverBit> una ayuda con mi ubuntu!!!
<emmet> dispara, a ver si alguien te puede ayudar
<guampa> !pregunta NeverBit
<kubot> NeverBit: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<NeverBit> jaja, ok
<NeverBit> bueno lo que pasa es que me actualize a la version 11.04 pero sin querer deshabilite el unity y el de las barritas que no me recuerdo como se llama
<NeverBit> cada vez que ingreso a
<NeverBit> mi escritorio debo entrar en una consola y colocar unity, para poder ver algo
<NeverBit> como lo arreglo!
<NeverBit> ?
<sisa> %hola, ayuda con la bateria... resulta que morreo y he cambiado las pilas por unas nueva pero el indicador de pila ta loco... no pasa la carga de 75% y cuando esta cargando de repente  se pone a descargar...
<sisa> hay alguna aplicacion para monitoriar la bateria?
<ruben_l1nux> hola, que tal
<debsan> @hola ruben_l1nux
<ruben_l1nux> sisa, GkrellM (GTK 2.0) 2.3.2
<ruben_l1nux> pero no creo que sea los que buscas
<sisa> ruben_l1nux, vale gracias lo veo....
<emmet> musica-es..
<ashii> buenas
<atotclic1> nbstat -A 188.165.205.198
<sambalespetri> hola. en ubuntu 10.04 no pude conectar el modem huawei e173. alguien sabe si este problema es corregido en natty?
<arp-> en 11.04, enchufo el modem y funciona directamente
<arp-> pero supongo que en los anteriores, deberia ser igual
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-22
<sambalespetri> es el modelo E173?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> un modem de 3g
<sambalespetri> pero hay algo con este modelo en particular
<arp-> ?
<sambalespetri> yo utilizo desde hace años un E176 sin problemas desde ubuntu 9.10
<arp-> ok
<sambalespetri> y es que la pc donde instale 10.04 lo detecta pero como dispositivo de almacenamiento mas no como modem
<arp-> tenes que configurarlo con USB Block
<arp-> para bloquearlo como dispotivo de alamcenamiento y que lo tome como modem
<sambalespetri> usb block es una aplicación?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> viene en los repos
<arp-> en 11.04 ya viene instalado
<arp-> pero hay que configurarlo para el dispostiivo en puntual
<sambalespetri> ok. gracias. lo probaré
<arp-> sambalespetri
<arp-> busca en google sobre el e176 y la instalacion en ubuntu
<arp-> te explicara como es el tema de configurar el usbblock
<arp-> para solucionar tu problema
<sambalespetri> gracias arp-
<arp-> ok
<ber> hola busco Minidwep-Gtk para ubuntu 10.10 ... ya busque en google y no encuentro ninguo para ubuntu
<cousteau> ber, ni idea de qué es eso... pero si no lo hay para ubuntu o en .deb, a lo mejor toca compilarlo
<ruben_l1nux> ber, http://www.mediafire.com/?a06s8ootyhbqwa7 pero es para debian, tal vez te funcione
<cousteau> http://www.arg-wireless.com.ar/index.php?topic=317.0 me ha salido en la primera página de 10 resultados de google para "Minidwep-Gtk"
<kruckss> buenas señores una ayuda alguien de ustedes a podido sincronizar ipad en ubuntu 10.04
<ruben_l1nux> http://www.softhoy.com/canonical-lanza-aplicacion-ubuntu-one-iphone-ipad.html
<kruckss> ruben_l1nux: oks gracias ya probe eseo pero no me gusto jeje bueno seguire googliando o peliando con steven jobs jaja gracias
<brian-99> hola
<ruben_l1nux> hola
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> ruben
<brian-99> controlador privativo es lo mismo que .run?
<brian-99> xD
<ruben_l1nux> no
<brian-99> la pagina de ATI tiene soporte para linux de mi tarjeta
<ruben_l1nux> un archivo .run es un ejecutable
<brian-99> pero no se instalarlo xD
<ruben_l1nux> es como una extenison
<brian-99> ah a ver
<brian-99> lo descargo de la pagina de ati
<brian-99> no se como instalarlo
<ruben_l1nux> pero no tiene que ser sowfware privado
<brian-99> mira, puse mi tarjeta
<brian-99> y me dijo que descargue este
<brian-99> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<brian-99> AMD Catalyst™ 11.6 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<brian-99> eso es privado? no se..
<brian-99> ya tengo el .run de ATI para mi tarjeta grafica
<brian-99> que debo hacer? XD
<ruben_l1nux> sudo ./********.run
<brian-99> nose que estoy haciendo :S
<brian-99> lo intente abrir
<brian-99> poniendo permiso para ejecutarse xD
<brian-99> y hizo alguna cosa
<brian-99> pero no aparecio nada
<brian-99> quisiera trabajar graficamente :P
<ruben_l1nux> sudo sh ./********.run
<brian-99> q es ****
<brian-99> jajaja no se de que me hablas
<ruben_l1nux> el nombre del archivo
<ruben_l1nux> de forma grafica no se instalarlo
<brian-99> a ver
<ruben_l1nux> pienso que solo se puede desde la consola
<ber> es el  nombre de tu archivo
<ber> eso lo pones en una consola
<ber> sudo sh ./elnombredelarchivo.run
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> aprete ctrl+alt+f1
<brian-99> y mori xD
<brian-99> se puso todo negro xD
<ruben_l1nux> pues no se porque
<brian-99> jajaja nose que es eso
<ruben_l1nux> supuestamente tiene que abrir una shell
<brian-99> si la abrio completa!
<ruben_l1nux> ahhh
<brian-99> toda la pantalla
<ruben_l1nux> eso es la shell
<brian-99> y no sabia como volver aca
<brian-99> xD
<brian-99> es que habia leido que abria la terina
<ruben_l1nux> ctrl+alt+f6
<brian-99> terminal
<brian-99> pero no en pantalla completa xD
<brian-99> se puede abrir con atajo de teclado una aca mismo
<brian-99> sin salir del entorno grafico :P
<ruben_l1nux> en la pestaña aplicaciones>accesorios>terminal
<brian-99> me da miedo la terminal jajaja
<brian-99> non la encuentro xD
<ruben_l1nux> te abre una terminal pequeña sin cerrar el entorno grafica
<brian-99> si la unica manera de encontrarla que tengo
<brian-99> es el buscado
<brian-99> porque no encuentro de otra manera
<brian-99> ya tengo una terminal abierta
<ruben_l1nux> en la barra superior de la pantalla
<brian-99> entonces ahi escribo
<ruben_l1nux> usas gnome??
<brian-99> creo quesi jajaja
<brian-99> no se... supongo que si
<brian-99> es como viene por defecto
<brian-99> comprendes
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<brian-99> con la barra lateral
<brian-99> de lanzadores
<brian-99> y la superior
<brian-99> entonces te simplifica el buscador, pero tambien te complica si queres buscar manualmente :P
<ruben_l1nux> en la parte superior izq. tienes un pie, y al lado pone aplicaciones
<brian-99> la basica me gusta un poco mas tal vez
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> lo veo aplicaciones
<ruben_l1nux> pincha
<ruben_l1nux> vete a accesorios
<ruben_l1nux> y despues pincha en termial
<ruben_l1nux> estaba pensando que tenias la misma que yo
<brian-99> perdona sere un tonto xD
<ruben_l1nux> pero tu tienes el U 11
<brian-99> pero no la encuentro
<brian-99> osea ya la tengo abierta la terminal
<brian-99> porque la busque con el buscador
<brian-99> y la abri
<brian-99> pero manualmente no se encontrarla :S
<brian-99> tengo ubu. 11.04
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<GarVied> brian-99, perdona que me meta pero si tienes la version 11.04 (natty) puedes pulsar Ctrl + Alt +T para abrir la terminal
<ruben_l1nux> tines a la vista la teminal
<cousteau> y creo que con cualquier otra versión
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> jajaja
<cousteau> desde ¿hardy? o así
<brian-99> genial
<brian-99> ya probe ctrl alt t
<brian-99> y funciona genial :D
<ruben_l1nux> cousteau, cierto, a me funciona en 10.04
<brian-99> gracias :D
<brian-99> ya tengo la terminal abierta :D
<ruben_l1nux> supongo que el archivo .run lo tiene en la carpeta descargas
<ruben_l1nux> asi que tipea: cd Descargas
<cousteau> heh, en casa de un amigo mío, le cogí el ordenador y *tacatac*, terminal
<brian-99> SI
<brian-99> ahi lo tengo :D
<cousteau> "¿cómo diablos has abierto un terminal?"
<brian-99> vale ya estoy
<brian-99> hay que respetar las mayusculas :P
<ruben_l1nux> tipea: ls
<brian-99> Is?
<ruben_l1nux> y te lo muestra
<ruben_l1nux> ls=listar
 * cousteau zzz
<brian-99> si :D
<brian-99> genial ya lo muestra
<ruben_l1nux> pues ahora: sudo sh ./NombreDeArchivo.run
<ruben_l1nux> te pide la pass de tu usuario y empieza la instalacion
<brian-99> a ver intentare
<brian-99> :D
<brian-99> ya lo hice
<brian-99> pidio el pasworrd
<brian-99> lo ingrese
<brian-99> y se quedo ahi ya..
<brian-99> volvio para poder escribir
<ruben_l1nux> espera.....
<brian-99> ok :D
<ruben_l1nux> no empezo la instalacion
<brian-99> no
<brian-99> aparece el _ normal
<brian-99> como para ingresar mas cosas
<ruben_l1nux> pues algo hicimos mal
<brian-99> :(
<ruben_l1nux> dejame pensar
<brian-99> el nombre es largo tambien xD
<brian-99> se puede cambiar el nombre al archivo?
<brian-99> para que sea mas simple de tipear
<brian-99> asi no cometo errores xD
<GarVied> brian-99, cuando pusiste lo de ./nombre del archivo.run que te aparecio despues
<brian-99> me aparecio
<ruben_l1nux> tipea: sudo sh <pulsa tabulador>
<brian-99> ya te digo
<brian-99> (sudo) pasword for brian:
<brian-99> ingrese el pasword le di enter
<ruben_l1nux> si solo tienes ese archivo linux te lo escribe, asi no cometemos errores al escribir
<GarVied> y despues que aparecio
<brian-99> ah a ver espera
<brian-99> ahora si :D
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> parece que esta instalando :D
<ruben_l1nux> enhorabuena, tu primer comando
<brian-99> jajaja gracias a ustedes :D
<brian-99> me da dos opciones
<ruben_l1nux> cuidado que la consola engancha
<brian-99> ingrese el producto que desea instalar
<brian-99> 1 instalar driver ....
<brian-99> 2 generar distribucion  specifica paquete drivers
<brian-99> la 1?
<brian-99> :P
<ruben_l1nux> pues no se
<ruben_l1nux> :-)) que opina el foro???
<ruben_l1nux> me inclino por la 1
<GarVied> es un driver ati lo que esta instalando?
<ruben_l1nux> si
<brian-99> jaja si
<GarVied> si es asi que pruebe con la 1
<brian-99> OK a ver :$
<brian-99> ya acepte las condiciones
<brian-99> y le di OK a la instalacion tipica xD
<ruben_l1nux> si
<brian-99> procesando ...
<ruben_l1nux> esta parte es como win2
<brian-99> dice procesando kernel modulo
<ruben_l1nux> dale un poco de tiempo
<brian-99> instalacion completa
<brian-99> y me da un mensaje que es en ingles y no lo comprendo
<brian-99> se puede poner la terminal en español?
<ruben_l1nux> google trasleitor
<brian-99> ah
<brian-99> saes una cosa
<GarVied> no se puede poner en castellano
<brian-99> cuando instalaba la que me ofrecia ubuntu privativa
<ruben_l1nux> algunas cosas si
<brian-99> no me funcionaba luego de reiniciar
<ruben_l1nux> los manuales
<ruben_l1nux> pero los comandos son los que son
<brian-99> entiendo
<brian-99> estaria bueno los mensajes
<brian-99> que responda en español
<ruben_l1nux> puede usar alias pero eso ya es para otro dia
<ruben_l1nux> poco a poco
<brian-99> ahora me esta dando un mensaje :P
<brian-99> System must be rebooted to avoid system instability and potential data loss.
<brian-99> me pide reiniciar
<brian-99> para dar el potencial :P
<ruben_l1nux> es obligatorio reiniciar
<brian-99> For further configuration of the driver, please run aticonfig from a terminal window or AMD CCC:LE from the Desktop Manager Menu.
<brian-99> te acuerdas de mi problema con el privativo?
<ruben_l1nux> reinicia y luego en la teminal
<ruben_l1nux> aticonfig
<brian-99> ahm
<ruben_l1nux> no te preocupes, tiene entorno grafico
<brian-99> tengo miedo de reiniciar y no poder volver xD
<brian-99> por el mismo problema de hoy
<ruben_l1nux> pues no se
<ruben_l1nux> tu mismo
<brian-99> xD
<brian-99> lo intentare
<brian-99> ahora regreso :D
<ruben_l1nux> dale caña ....
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<brian-99> ya vengo
<ruben_l1nux> aqui estare
<brian-99> HOLA
<brian-99> hola
<GarVied> brian-99, que tal
<brian-99> mira
<brian-99> me dio el mismo problema
<brian-99> de fuera de frecuencia
<brian-99> porque mira
<brian-99> cuando reinicio pone una resolucion
<brian-99> alta
<brian-99> y mi monitor no se ve
<brian-99> pero hoy habia copiado
<brian-99> que teclas tenia que apretar para cambiar la configuracion
<brian-99> del monitor
<brian-99> sin ver xD
<brian-99> y lo cambia y veo
<brian-99> osea ahora tengo el driver instalado
<brian-99> es el mismo que me ofrecia entonces
<GarVied> pues entonces debes ejecutar aticonfig en una terminal y configurar una resolucion que admita tu monitor
<brian-99> si pero como la voy a configurar
<brian-99> si no veo nada
<brian-99> no puedo ver siquiera la terminal
<GarVied> pero no has dicho que has entrado
<ruben_l1nux> prueba a pulsar: ctrl+alt+f1
<brian-99> ahora mismo esta solucionado ya
<brian-99> ya cambie la resolucion
<brian-99> pero noto que esto no anda bien :S
<ruben_l1nux> tienes buena resolucion
<brian-99> anda mal :S
<GarVied> traduce anda mal
<brian-99> tengo 1024x768
<ber_> los drivers para ati estan un poco mal
<ruben_l1nux> vete a la terminal y ejecuta aticonfig
<ber_> mejor usa el generico
<brian-99> anda mal, puse un video en HD de youtube y se ve fatal
<brian-99> realmente me muevo en la pagina de youtube
<brian-99> y va de a trozos
<brian-99> hasta escribir las letras aca va lento :S
<ruben_l1nux> puede ser problema del plugin flash????
<ber_> yo batalle demaciado .. y pues mejor me quede con el generico ya que el privativo me dejaba sin entorno grafico
<brian-99> si esto ya de por si que falle
<brian-99> falla cuando reinicio
<brian-99> eso ya significa que esto no esta bien hecho
<brian-99> como va a configurarse a 1600x1200
<brian-99> lo pongo a 800x600 y se ve lento igual
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<brian-99> en windows corre rapidisimo
<ber_> el intro no es una letra
<GarVied> brian-99, has mirado esto http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/04/nuevos-driver-amd-catalyst-114-y.html
<brian-99> no habia visto dejame ver
<brian-99> estos de ATI %/#$#%
<brian-99> venga
<brian-99> ese es el 11.4
<brian-99> el que acabo de instalar es 11.6
<brian-99> se supone que el que instale aun menos errores deberia tener xd
<GarVied> prueba con lo que dicen en esa pagina despues de instalar los drivers
<ruben_l1nux> intentalo, buscando di con la misma web que ber_
<ruben_l1nux> es una opcion, mejor eso que quedarte asi
<brian-99> dejo instalado lo que pusimnos?
<GarVied> deja los drivers que tienes puestos y prueba lo que dice la web
<GarVied> si no siempre hay tiempo a quitarlos
<ber_> no se si les sirva
<ber_>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<ber_> me la paso m4v cuando yo tenia el mismo problema
<brian-99> ya hice lo de la web
<brian-99> También recomendamos instalar el gestor de efectos de compiz (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager) y una vez tengamos abierto el administrador de opciones de Compiz, seleccionamos el filtro OpenGL y desactivamos la opción Sync to Vblank. Con esto ya no deberiamos tener ningún problema en nuestra nueva instalación de Ubuntu 11.04
<brian-99> me falta hacer eso
<brian-99> q es eso?
<brian-99> ber gracias,. pero esta en chino
<PipeFG> alguien sabe algun chat de linux mint en español
<ber_> compiz es para que tu escritorio se vea chido :P
<brian-99> esa pagina intenta dar un tutorial y no explica de que esta hablando
<ber_> esta en sistema preferencias y administrador de compiz
<brian-99> estoy ahi y no encuentro eso :S
<brian-99> configuracion del sistema
<brian-99> no hay nada que tenga compiz
<brian-99> estoy en ubuntu 11.04
<ber_> entonces instalalo
<ber_> en terminal sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ruben_l1nux> te recomienda instalarlo, por eso no lo tienes
<ruben_l1nux> instalalo
<PipeFG> no me arranca ailurus en mi lunux mint 11.04
<brian-99> si esa instalado parece
<brian-99> fui al centro de soft
<brian-99> y lo encontre instalado
<ruben_l1nux> PipeFG, que es ailurus???
<brian-99> pero no esta en configuracion de sistema :S
<PipeFG> es como mmmm tuneup
<ruben_l1nux> primero instala
<ruben_l1nux> ahhhh
<GarVied> brian-99, si ya lo tienes instalado pulsa Alt + F2 y ahi escribe ccsm
<PipeFG> esta yo??
<ruben_l1nux> puede que no te lo muestre hasta que tengas instalado otros paquetes
<brian-99> si
<PipeFG> ok
<brian-99> ahi hice eso
<PipeFG> deja me ver
<brian-99> y no hizo nada
<ber_> no esta instalaso
<ber_> en terminal pon esto
<ber_> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<brian-99> se esta instalando
<brian-99> en el centro dice INSTALADO
<PipeFG> eee.
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> no se porque
<PipeFG> no me arranca el ailuros
<PipeFG> ailurus
<brian-99> ya termino la terminal
<brian-99> ahora aparece en sistemas
<brian-99> la opcion de compiz
<GarVied> en la terminal pon ccsm y ahi cambia lo que te decia la pagina
<ruben_l1nux> cuidado con la configuracion de compiz
<brian-99> no encuentro la opcion Sync to Vblank
<brian-99> ya estoy donde indica
<brian-99> y no encuentro esa opcion
<ruben_l1nux> yo tube malas esperiencias
<brian-99> la unica q tengo es SINCRONIZAR CON BORRADO VERTICAL
<brian-99> Sync to Vblank
<brian-99> es lo mismo cierto?
<ruben_l1nux> pues no lo se
<ruben_l1nux> que dice ber_
<ber_> es que no lee ...
<ruben_l1nux> se te abre todo el despegable de la izq
<ruben_l1nux> ??
<brian-99> q?
<brian-99> ya lo hice
<ruben_l1nux> aparece??
<brian-99> ya hice todo lo de la pagina
<brian-99> mejoro un poco
<brian-99> pero sinceramente en youtube aun esta lento :S
<brian-99> cuando me muevo veo  trozos blancos
<brian-99> y demora en bajar o subir
<brian-99> facebook va igual :S
<ber_> es que los driver de ati estan aun mal
<brian-99> si
<ber_> port eso te digo que te quedes con los genericos
<brian-99> es mas, creo que con el driver puesto va peor..
<ber_> asi es
<brian-99> como quito entonces el q puse?
<brian-99> sinceramente va peor x D
<ber_> en la pagina que te envie te dice como regresar a los anteriores
<brian-99> : S
<brian-99> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<brian-99> ahi?
<brian-99> yo la verdad q no entiendo absolutamente nada de lo que explica ahi
<ber_> pues leele bien
<ber_> jaja ...
<brian-99> leer q?
<brian-99> no dice.. haz esto
<brian-99> haz lo otro
<brian-99> ni nada
<brian-99> pone todo codigos
<brian-99> sin indicar..
<brian-99> esto es una explicacion?
<brian-99> Here is a more aggressive recipe which removes both -fglrx and -ati, and reinstalls the latter:
<brian-99> ¿?
<ber_> mira es cosa de que estudies esa pagina .. ahi esta claro .. y si no lo haces es casi imposible que valla alguien a hacertelo
<brian-99> esta bien, yo no quiero que nadie me lo haga, pero la pagina esa no esta hecha para una persona que recien esta empezando
<ber_> si
<ber_> has lo ke dice ahi Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch
<Toledo_> Algioen sabe como conectarme al canal irc de wikileaks
<ber_> es facil .. solo pierdele el miedo ,, si yo pude tu tambien
<brian-99> no puedo traducirla
<brian-99> esta bien
<brian-99> supuestamente es facil usar ubuntu
<ber_> no se puede :) tambien lo intente
<brian-99> no veo porque no hay un sitio para poner y sacar cosas
<Toledo_> hola
<ber_> si es facil solo es cosa de perderle el miedo
<brian-99> asi de facil
<brian-99> como en windows..
<ruben_l1nux> lo ideal seria que lo entendieras pero eso no podria llevar mucho timepo
<ruben_l1nux> ;-)
<ruben_l1nux> chicos yo me retiro.
<ruben_l1nux> brian-99, mañana me cuentas??
<brian-99> creo que instalare de nuevo y listo
<ruben_l1nux> ciao
<brian-99> porque es mas facil que hacer todo eso
<ruben_l1nux> siempre te encontraras con estas cosas en linux
<ruben_l1nux> ciao
<ber_> brian
<brian-99> chau ruben
<ber_> copia linea por linea de la seccion que te di
<ber_> y ponlo en una terminal
<ber_> tengo que ir a la tienda regreso en 10 minutos empieza a hacer eso
<brian-99> lo hice
<brian-99> y ya me dice..
<brian-99> restore of system
<brian-99> complete
<brian-99> ya hice todo
<Toledo_> Hola que gestor para ver DVD me conviene  gracias
<dabor> Toledo, vlc
<dabor> cuac
<omar> arp-, estás pr ahí?
<abuelosamor> eliricci
<ber> si actualizo pierdo mi kernel?
<ber> si actualizo pierdo mi kernel?
<ber> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<ser_> hola
<mark__> hola
<mark__> amigos tengo un problema instalo ubuntu 11.04 desde windows y al reiniciar y a continuar la instalacion de ubuntu me sale esto no se definio un sistema de ficheros raiz ubuntu 11.04
<Infernet> mark__: seteaste las particiones manualmente?
<mark__> Infernet: estoy hacinedo la instalacion en windows con wubi
<Infernet> mark__: probaste reinstalar?
<mark__> voy a probar haber
<xangua> prueba una instalación real en vez de wubi ;) mark__
<mark__> ya intente y me da el mismo error :S
<mark__> otra preguntica alguno ha hecho anda un wirless dlink dwa 125 en ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> hola alguien sabe como puedo hacer para cambiar eth0 a wlan0?
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> hola
<sisa> hola, he cambiado las pilas de mi portatil. Pero solo recarga hasta 75%. Alguna idea?
<Tiffon> nas
<BoF> nas+
<itali-chan> hola a todos, tengo un problema.Tengo un pc hp pavillon dv6 con una ati hd 4650 1gb y un amd turion x2 2,3 ghz, el problema es que con los drivers libres de ati, la temperatura siempre ronda los 85 grados y el ventilador se enciende solo de verdad cuando llega a los 90
<itali-chan> ya no se que hacer, no quiero que mi pc se queme y tampoco quiero instalar los drivers privativos que me van horribemente mal..
<itali-chan> ...
<fzeta> iep!
<dmdevotee> hola a todos. he instalado el paquete startupmanager para gestionar el arranque de  los sistemas operativos, pero los cambios que hago no se aplican. ¿alguien tiene una solucion?
<aguitel> que tipo de cambios
<dmdevotee> que arranqe otro sistema operativo por defecto
<dmdevotee> y cambiar la resolucion
<dmdevotee> y no funciona ningun cambio
<dmdevotee> la resolucion del grug me refiero
<dmdevotee> grub
<aguitel> lo haces como superusuario?
<dmdevotee> ejecuto el programa, me pide la clave de superusuario, se la doy, y me la acepta, asique si
<dmdevotee> en ubuntu 10.10 funcionaba
<dmdevotee> en 11.04 ya no
<aguitel> yo lo estoy usando en 11.04 sin problemas
<aguitel> yo lo uso en 11.04 sin problemas
<aguitel> tienes instalado grub2 y os-prober?
<guampa> buen
<josealbgarcia> Hola buenos dias, tengo ubuntu 11.04, hace un dia al iniciar secion sale un mensaje que tiene problema la instalacion de gestor de energia, segun investigue ese problema lo da porque se lleno la particion donde se encuentra el so
<josealbgarcia> ingrese en modo de consola, como super usuario, y quiero borrar algunas carpetas
<josealbgarcia> pero no me deja
<josealbgarcia> me indica que no se puede borrar pque la carpeta no esta bacia
<josealbgarcia> alguien me puede ayudar para ver con que otra solucion puedo corregir el problema
<josealbgarcia> y de antemano gracias por la yuda
<fosco_> josealbgarcia: lo primero comprobar q realmente no tienes sitio
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta df -h
<fosco_> eso te lo dirá
<josealbgarcia> ok
<fosco_> si no entiendes el resultado pegalo en pastebin.com
<josealbgarcia> voy probando
<josealbgarcia> fosco_ dice  /dev/sda5  tam 49G Usado 46G Dispo 0 %Usado montado en sda5 100%
<fosco_> ese parece tener problemas de espacio
<josealbgarcia> asi es
<fosco_> q parte del sistema es sda5? es tu home? es /?
<josealbgarcia> si
<josealbgarcia> y quiero borrar una carpegta
<josealbgarcia> para liberar espacio,,
<fosco_> es tu home?
<josealbgarcia> si es mi home
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal
<josealbgarcia> listo
<fosco_> llega hasta el directorio q contiene la carpeta q quieres borrar
<Crashbit> rm -r carpeta/
<josealbgarcia> ok, un seg
<fosco_> un ls -l debe mostrártela
<josealbgarcia> entro como su
<fosco_> no
<Crashbit> no
<josealbgarcia> o normal?
<fosco_> la carpeta es tuya, no necesitas ser administrador
<josealbgarcia> ok
<josealbgarcia> ya le de ls Descargas
<josealbgarcia> y me saco todos los archivos que tiene
<fosco_> un simple ls -l te muestra la carpeta Descargas?
<josealbgarcia> ahora que paso sigue
<josealbgarcia> le di ls Descargas
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> ls -l
<fosco_> quiero ver la carpeta, no quiero ver su contenido
<josealbgarcia> ok
<josealbgarcia> ok, mira le di ls -l y me saco un listado de los archivos y carpetas en home
<josealbgarcia> pero la de descargas creo que la deja hasta arriba
<josealbgarcia> y no la veo
<fosco_> bueno, supongamos que estamos en el sitio correcto
<fosco_> ejecuta rm -rf Descargas
<fosco_> asegurate de escribirlo bien, ese comando es poderoso
<josealbgarcia> fijate que le doy $ dir y me desplega todos los archivos
<josealbgarcia> y ahi si lo eo
<josealbgarcia> le voy a dar rm ñr Descargas
<fosco_> ñr??? ASEGURATE DE ESCRIBIRLO BIEN!
<fosco_> rm -rf Descargas
<josealbgarcia> listo
<fosco_> ok, df -h de nuevo y comprueba q ya tienes sitio
<josealbgarcia> como que hizo un proceso, y ahora me desplego nuevamente
<josealbgarcia> desktop:$
<josealbgarcia> creo que si la borro
<fosco_> no es una cuestión de "creer"
<fosco_> <fosco_> ok, df -h de nuevo y comprueba q ya tienes sitio
<josealbgarcia> ok un seg
<josealbgarcia> ok ahora me indica que tiene disponible el 3.0G
<fosco_> ok, cierra sesion y al reentrar ya no debería darte ningun aviso
<josealbgarcia> ok, reiniciando
<josealbgarcia> un seg
<josealbgarcia> te cuento como me va
<josealbgarcia> amigo fosco_
<josealbgarcia> muchas gracias
<josealbgarcia> mil gracias
<josealbgarcia> un altar para vos!!}
<josealbgarcia> gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<fosco_> tambien puedes vaciar la papelera y pasar cosas a dispositivos extraibles, 3gb libres no es mucho
<josealbgarcia> si eso precisamente iba hacer
<josealbgarcia> ayer intente eliminar la de basura
<josealbgarcia> pero no me dejo
<josealbgarcia> siempre la busque en el directorio,
<josealbgarcia> pero por alguna razon no la encontrba
<ruben_l1nux> hola
<jachavez> Hola buenos dias, alguno sabe si existe algun programa que permita cambiar el tamaño de los archivos de video en ubuntu. algo asi como para cambiar el peso de 500 MB a unos 200MB
<fosco_> de estos superfáciles tipo win no conozco ninguno
<fosco_> puedes usar alguno de windows usando wine
<fosco_> o aprender a manejar los comandos de linux ffmpeg o mencoder
<jaime_> hola a tod@s
<jachavez> fosco_, pues la verdad andaba en busca de un ejemplo con mencoder o ffmpeg
<fosco_> jachavez: en google pones "ejemplos de uso de mencoder" y salen varios blogs
<fosco_> lo mismo con ffmpeg
<jachavez> fosco_, gracias ahi ando xD
<xangua> también hay guis para ffmpeg, nunca he probado alguna
<xangua> solo Arista para pasar videos a mi android, pero el mio no estaba soportado en la lista D:
<jaime_>  alguien programa en nasm ?
<jachavez> encontre esto: ffmpeg -i noeresparami -s 480x320 -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -ab 192k -ar 44100 -sameq out.avi
<jachavez> encontre otro que lo hacia con devede pero en ves de hacerlo mas pequeño aumento 200 megas jaja
<electronicat> hola, como puedo liberar una aplicación que ejecuté en terminal?
<xangua> aplicacion &
<xangua> solo añade & al final
<electronicat> gracias xangua , si la tengo ejecutandose actualmente?
<electronicat> puedo liberarla sin que termine?
<guampa> ctrl-z
<guampa> y escribis "bg" y enter
<electronicat> eureka!
<electronicat> guampa: muchas gracias!
<guampa> si la queres traer de nuevo a primer plano usa "fg"
<electronicat> que bueno y útil
<ProgeMgl> Hola tengo el antivirus clam-tk y cuando busco actualizaciones me dice "si hay" pero no aparece como instalarlas ¿me está cargando el antivirus?
<ProgeMgl> tengo ubuntu 10.04 alguien sabe como se hace desde ubuntu
<electronicat> freshclam me parece que es el comando
<guampa> cual es el mensaje de error ProgeMgl ?
<guampa> pasalo por pastebin
<granjero> hola, alguien me dice que significa --display=VISOR                    Visor [display] X que usar en la ayuda de totem?
<luis_> buenas
<luis_> tengo un PC con demasiadas particiones
<luis_> y me gustaría refundirlas todas
<luis_> el problema es que al hacerlo pierdo el GRUB
<luis_> ¿hay alguna manera de solucionarlo sin perder toda la información?
<fosco_> granjero: visor se refiere a la dirección fisica del display
<fosco_> esta dirección se construye así: IP:monitor.pantalla
<guampa> luis_: si vas a cambiar de lugar la particion que queres bootear con el grub lo vas a tener que reinstalar
<granjero> fosco_, como la averiguo_
<fosco_> granjero: el que
<granjero> la direccion fisica del display
<fosco_> tal como te he dicho
<granjero> ok, pero ya tengo una pc con su monitor andando
<fosco_> normalmente si algo te pide el display es simplemente porque lo estás ejecutando fuera del servidor grafico
<granjero> claro estoy tratando que un script arranque videos y fotos con eog y totem
<granjero> --display=:0.0 no anda
<fosco_> pero ese script deberá ejecutarse desde una sesion grafica
<granjero> con con quiero automatizar
<granjero> cron
<fosco_> cron no se usa para ese tipo de cosas
<fosco_> usa algun scheduler para gnome
<granjero> alarm clock?
<guampa> granjero: prueba esto
<guampa> export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; /usr/bin/gnome-calculator
<guampa> en el crontab
<guampa> (despues de hora minuto etcetc)
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<toslink> hola, hay alguna forma de impedir que ubuntu apague el sisitema o cierre la sesion sin que antes me pregunte?
<toslink> en caso de apagado o ciere de sesion accidental
<toslink> o por existir algun fallo o bug en el sistema
<toslink> que haga que se cierre sin esperarlo
<tux_> alguien sabe porque no me funciona la tecla bloqueo mayusculas en ubuntu natty?
<toslink> hay alguna forma de impedir que ubuntu apague el sistema por un bug o fallo  y me  cierre la sesion sin que antes me pregunte?
<toslink> hay alguna forma de impedir que ubuntu apague el sisitema o cierre la sesion sin que antes me pregunte?
<toslink> hay alguna forma de impedir que ubuntu apague el sistema por un bug o fallo  y me  cierre la sesion sin que antes me pregunte?
<wicope> toslink: hola, puede mirar los logs del sistema para intentar averiguar que pasa, busca algún patrón e investigalo, dar más detalles
<toslink> se bloquea el arranque del sistema en batery...
<toslink> a veces no siempre
<toslink> y se cierra la sesion sin esperarlo a veces al pulsar la teclas
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink: portátil o sobremesa? ya que los portátiles es distinto la gestión de energía ... quizás vallan por ahí los tiros
<toslink> portatil 32 bits
<toslink> lo uso sin bateria y con el programa jupiter para hacer que ubuntu arranque siempre en modo maximo rendimiento o performance
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<toslink> Jupiter 0.0.50
<toslink> Generic interface for display, power, and device control.
<toslink> wicope, si sigo aquí
<wicope> toslink, yo no, me fuí suerte amigo :)
<toslink> wicope entonces la suerte esta echada seguire con el mismo problema sin solucion
<wicope> toslink: Si tiene batería queremos que nos de mas tiempo y si esta conectada a la corriente queremos que de el máximo performance, bien para eso utilizaremos Jupiter, esta aplicación nos permite escoger el modo en el que queremos que trabaje nuestro portátil si poder usar el procesador al máximo, o limitarlo para ahorrar batería, de igual manera con el brillo, así como desactivar el touch la inalámbrica o el bluetooth esto 
<wicope> toslink: cuando dice "o limitarlo para ahorrar batería" quizás sea del programa jupiter... ya te digo pregunas algo muy amplio sin dar datos como logs y eso ..
<toslink> si eso es  y lo uso porque ubuntu no me permite fijar el modo de rendimiento de la compu
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<toslink> permanentemente
<wicope> tranquilo
<toslink> no lo estoy porque la compu me cierra la sesion sin esperarlo y sin preguntarme y me da sobresaltos
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<toslink> wicope si
<wicope> toslink no permanentemente
<wicope> :)
<toslink> wicope jupiter consigue guardar mi configuracion de maximo rendimiento por eso lo uso
<toslink> me lo guarda permanentemente
<toslink> wicope con que me digas como hacer que ubuntu me pregunte siempre antes de cerrar el sistema me basta
<toslink> es tan dificil de comprender???
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<wicope> entiendo, es fácil de entender
<toslink> queee?
<wicope> con que me digas como hacer que ubuntu me pregunte siempre antes de cerrar el sistema me sobra
<wicope> eso es lo que entiendo, también entiendo que usas jupiter y puede influir en la gestión de energía
<toslink> pero si me dices como hacer que ubuntu me pregunte siempre sin excepcion  con eso es suficiente
<toslink> sabes como se puede hacer eso mismo?
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<toslink> si dime
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> si, pastebin, cat ~/.xsession-errors de mientras busco la manera de: como hacer que ubuntu me pregunte siempre sin excepcion  con eso es suficiente
<toslink> no solo dime como obligar a ubuntu a preguntarme siempre antes de que por un fallo o bug en ubuntu me cierre la sesion, solo eso con eso basta y sobra
<toslink> wicope
<toslink> siii
<toslink> dimeee
<toslink> wicope
<guampa> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<toslink> kubot: es que wicope se hace mucho de rogar
<kubot> toslink: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<toslink> jajaja eso dicen todos
<wicope> :)
<toslink> era para kubot
<wicope> toslink: voy a probar, vuelvo 2 min
<toslink> a probar el que la aplicacion jupiter igual te gusta y la añades definitivamente a ubuntu
<toslink> wicope
<toslink> wicope tienes respuesta para mi pregunta?
<wicope> toslink hola, no se, descubrí que para cerrar sesión tal vez funcioné este comando: PID=$(ps ax | cut -b 1-5); for I in $PID; do kill -15 $PID; done
<wicope> toslink sigo buscando la respuesta
<guampa> que buscan un comando para cerrar la sesion?
<toslink> a saber que eso pero yo solo quiero que me pregunte  algo asi como, hay un intento de cerrar sesion en su compu desea autorizarla si o no
<toslink> wicope
<xangua> ponle la batería a la notebook ;)
<toslink> qno que se me agota si la uso en modo red
<toslink> xangua
<wicope> toslink no se y la verdad el probar los comandos es salirse del chat.. gnome-session-save --gui --kill ó gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<toslink> no se puede usar la bateria en modo red ya que daña la bateria
<guampa> ese es el comando wicope
<guampa> por eso pregunto
<wicope> lo único que hace falta es que te avise antes de que se produzcan
<guampa> man gnome-session-save
<guampa> --shutdown-dialog
<guampa> --logout-dialog
<toslink> si eso quiero pero siempre bajo mi autorizacion
<wicope> si, la cosa es que se produce aleatoriamente el cerrado de la sesión
<toslink> si es aleatorio
<toslink> sin saber por que
<wicope> toslink por eso cat ~/.xsession-errors en pastebin
<guampa> si se produce aleatoriamente es algun error de algo, hay que mirar los logs y ver que dicen en el momento en que paso
<toslink> si pero con un pequeño apaño como el del aviso previo autorizado  me basta y sobra
<toslink> wicope
<guampa> toslink: no vas a tener apaño si es un error
<toslink> ah y si la provoca jupiter una simple aplicacion algo se podra hacer sin necesidad de logs y demas historias
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink siempre hay historia anterior antes de solucionar un problema
<toslink> quiero interrumpir cualquier intento de cierre de sesion bajo mi decision
<toslink> es posible o no posible
<guampa> ya te explique que no es posible
<toslink> wicope
<toslink> pues esperare a que el fallo se publique y lo parcheen
<wicope> toslink lo quitaron, http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/lucid/policykit-gnome
<toslink> que es lo que quitaron ?
<toslink> wicope
<toslink> yo uso ubuntu 11.04
<wicope> toslink pensaba que tal vez con policykit-gnome se podría restringir cualquier intento de cierre de sesion .. aunque pensando mejor el cierre de sessión no se hace a través de un comando como hemos dicho antes, seguro que es debido a un fallo y se cierra la sesión .. por eso te decía lo de los logs
<toslink> es simpre al pulsar teclas si bno pulsara teclas nunca cerraria
<toslink> wiconpe
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<wicope> tranquilo
<wicope> toslink que se cierre la sesión aleatoriamente en tu máquina puede ser de gráfica, energía, teclado, .. sigue tú
<toslink> es  inmediatamente despues de teclear , siempre es asi
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<wicope> ahora llevas un tiempo en tu máquina y no se te ha cerrado la sesión
<wicope> ?
<toslink> el unico error que he detectado es que tengo nvidia current activado pero ubuntu no lo esta usando y sin embargo uso los efectos del compiz sim problemas
<toslink> wicope
<wicope> toslink
<wicope> tenemos que parar de llamarnos no crees?
<toslink> no se ha cerrado y es raro pero suele suceder pero no se cuando
<wicope> toslink la gráfica y compiz también es una posible causa de que se te cierre la sesión aleatoriamente
<wicope> pues si, es lo que tiene un suceso ser aleatorio
<wicope> toslink
<toslink> y restringiendo los permisos de usuario se podria hacer algo?
<wicope> no veo probable que sea de permisos de usuario, veo más probable de gráfica, energía, teclado, ..
<PipeFG> hola, cual es el problema
<Ignacio> PipeFG:  Me decis ami?
<PipeFG> si
<wicope> al iniciar la sesion, una vez que se te ha ido aleatoriamente, puedes usar los logs para ver que ha ocurrido y ver la causa del error
<Ignacio> PipeFG:  NINGUNO solo vengo ayudar a personas
<toslink> en el arranque aveces se bloquea el arranque y se queda parado en el texto batery....
<wicope> hola
<toslink> wicope
<PipeFG> jaja
<PipeFG> a pense que tenia un drama con el pc
<wicope> si, ayuden a toslink, os dejo a solas :)
<Ignacio> PipeFG:  jeje :P
<PipeFG> mmm
<PipeFG> problema de bateria
<PipeFG> notebook o p
<PipeFG> cpc
<PipeFG> pc
<toslink> no uso la bateria lo tego a red
<toslink> notebook 32 bits
<Ignacio> toslink:  Me contas el problema?
<PipeFG> en que oarte se te pega
<PipeFG> en el grub
<PipeFG> o despues
<Ignacio> toslink:  o PipeFG  Me informarian el PROBLemA!!
<toslink> ignacio: yo solo quiero que me pregunte  algo asi como, hay un intento de cerrar sesion en su compu desea autorizarla si o no
<PipeFG> mira intenta hacer esto
<PipeFG> en la terminal
<PipeFG> sudo touch /forcefsck
<PipeFG> y luego reinicia
<toslink> como hacer esto en ubuntu para evitar que me cierre la sesion aleatoriamente
<PipeFG> sudo shutdown -rF now
<toslink> ignacio
<PipeFG> como se te cierra la secion alatoriamente
<toslink> pipefg como se que ese comando no hara otra cosa bien distinta de la que pido?
<Ignacio> Pero
<PipeFG> eee..
<toslink> donde esta publicado eso?
<PipeFG> repara el disco duro
<PipeFG> de fallos
<Ignacio> toslink:  programa en GTK ARREGLA TODO
<PipeFG> descuida no pasara nada malo
<toslink> y si es un fallo de fabrica del sistema operativo o de una aplicacion con la de jupiter que provoca el fallo
<toslink> como la de..
<Ignacio> toslink:  Vos queres que pregunte para cerrar session..
<toslink> si solo eso no un corrector de fallos en el disco duro no busco eso
<toslink> ignacio
<Ignacio> toslink:  Yo te podria hacer un programa en GTK que se adiera al menu:
<Ignacio> Sistema-->Cerrar la sesión de "USUARIO"
<Ignacio> y salta el programita
<Ignacio> o espera..
<Ignacio> toslink:  Vos cuando entras a sistema..
<Ignacio> toslink:  es decir para cerrar sesion como es que lo haces
<toslink> yo siempre cierro el sistema desde el panel de gnome , pero yo quiero que ante cualquier intento de cierre de sesion el sistema me avise y bloquee el intento bajo mi autorizacion
<toslink> ignacio
<Ignacio> toslink:  Yo uso gnome 2.32
<Ignacio> Pero lo mejor es esto:
<Ignacio> SISTEMA:
<toslink> yo uso gnome clasic
<Ignacio> AUTORIZACIONES
<toslink> y ?
<Ignacio> Cerrar session
<Ignacio> es como apagar la pc no?
<toslink> la formula magistral para solucionarlo?
<Ignacio> toslink:  CERRAR SESSION ES COMO APAGAR EL PC?
<toslink> jo no me decis nada
<fzeta> res
<toslink> bueno de que sirve restringir el sistema para usarlo en modo usuario si el sistema te puede cerrar la sesion sin preguntar primero igual hasta tengo un rototkit para ubuntu que me causa el cierre aunque no lo creo
<Ignacio> a ver..
<Ignacio> sistema--->autorizaciones--->power-management-->shutdown te system
<toslink> donde esta autorizaciones en ubuntu no lo veo , tengo grupo de usuarios
<Ignacio> toslink:  Me sigues hasa anhi
<Ignacio> SISTEMA
<toslink> no
<Ignacio> sistema--->prefrencias-->autorizaciones--->power-management-->shutdown te system
<Ignacio> ahora?
<Ignacio> toslink: sistema--->prefrencias-->autorizaciones--->power-management-->shutdown te system
<toslink> tengo preferencias pero no tengo autorizaciones
<toslink> no veo autorizaciones
<Ignacio> dime lo que salta en preferancias
<toslink> contraseñas y claves es lo mas parecido
<Ignacio> toslink:  MANDAME UNA SCREEN a <nachoel01@gmail.com>
<toslink> no que me canso hacerlo mas facil
<Ignacio> toslink:  SI no sigues instrucciones no lograrras nada
<toslink> lo que tengo es gestion de energia
<Ignacio> di mas!
<toslink> pestaña: con adaptador de corriente
<Ignacio> espera un minuto
<Ignacio> me parece que encontre el comando de autorizaciones
<toslink> pestaña: general
<Ignacio> toslink: polkit-gnome-authorization
<Ignacio> Pon eso en una terminal
<Ignacio> toslink:  Salio algo?
<toslink> command not found
<Ignacio> mm..
<Ignacio> ME VENCISTES
<toslink> desde ubuntu 10.10 creo que ya no se incluye eso
<mimecar> toslink: ¿que quieres hacer?
<toslink> ok tengo hambre me voy a cenar garacias por todo otra vez sera
<toslink> saludos me voy a cenar
<guampa> granjero pudiste lo del cron?
<granjero> si guampa!
<granjero> en el script tenía que poner DISPLAY=:0 antes del comando para que lo tire por la pantalla
<granjero> ahora tengo otra duda
<granjero> tengo este script http://paste.ubuntu.com/650218/
<granjero> la idea es que primero muestre los videos y despues las fotos...
<granjero> yo creia que cuando terminaba de reproducir el video iba a continuar con script, matanto totem y ejecutando eog. pero termina de reproducir y queda totem en pausa
<granjero> como debería hacer para que lo mate cuando termine?
<mimecar> granjero: el reproductor de video no es un programa que se cierre al acabar el video
<granjero> mimecar, por eso le puse pkill totem despues de la linea que llama al reproductor
<granjero> pero no la ejecuta
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650218/ alli esta el script
<mimecar> cuando cierres totem, verás que se ejecuta la línea
<guampa> claro
<granjero> claro pero la duda es como automatizar eso
<mimecar> granjero: prueba a usar como reproductor un programa de consola
<granjero> mimecar, el tema es que tengo el monitor en un hall y la pc en un sotano. y quiero automatizar todo
<guampa> granjero: a lo mejor totem tiene alguna manera de consultar el estado de reproduccion, o de alguna otra manera determinar si esta reproduciendo
<mimecar> por dbus lo podrás comprobar seguramente
<guampa> si tiene interfaz dbus ya lo tenes
<granjero> voy a leer que es dbus
<guampa> es un sistema de comunicacion para programas
<granjero> no esta instalado en esa maquina
<mimecar> granjero: si que lo está
<granjero> escribo dbus y no sale nada
<mimecar> o la mitad de las aplicaciones no saldrían
<mimecar> no puedes acceder directamente
<granjero> man dbus tampoco
<guampa> escribi dbus y apreta tab varias veces
<guampa> no es un programa que conste de un solo comando
<guampa> son varias librerias, comandos auxiliares y un par de demonios
<guampa> es un sistema razonablemente grande dbus
<guampa> lo que vas a usar para comunicarte con totem (si es que totem soporta dbus) es probablemente dbus-send
<alfplayer> granjero: eso lo tenés que resolver con el reproductor, cualquiera sea el que uses
<granjero> el tema es que el script se detiene cuando ejecuta totem
<granjero> entonces no importa que escriba después....
<alfplayer> el reproductor debe quedarse ejecutando y cerrarse cuando termina
 * wicope dbus interesante :)
<alfplayer> y así no hay necesidad de matarlo en el script porque se cerraría solo
<granjero> el tema es que totem no hace eso...
<granjero> hay alguno que se cierre al finalizar?
<alfplayer> es cuestión de buscar una opción de totem u otro reproductor (también buscar si es necesario opciones de otros reproductores) para que tenga ese comportamiento
<alfplayer> a ver, pruebo con los q tengo instalados
<alfplayer> no estoy en ubuntu así q mis resultados pueden ser diferentes
<alfplayer> smplayer: fail
<mimecar> granjero: ¿como has comprobado que totem no usa dbus?
<granjero> no se como hacer eso mimecar
<mimecar> dbus+tabulador
<mimecar> o buscando información en la red
<granjero> mplayer parece tener un archivo de configuración
<alfplayer> mplayer: success !!!!
<alfplayer> mplayer hizo lo que querés
<wicope> hola, Complemento para enviar notificaciones de las películas actualmente en reproducción al subsistema D-Bus. tiene un complemento llamado D-Bus
<alfplayer> toma el shell y lo devuelve cuando termina el video
<granjero> voy a probar
<granjero> con mplayer
<alfplayer> ok
<alfplayer> eso sí, es mplayer, solo se muestra el video, sin controles
<guampa> si, totem tiene un complemento dbus. cuando lo activas publica org.gnome.Totem en dbus
<guampa> en ese bus se le pueden enviar comandos y consultar el estado etcetc
<alfplayer> vlc quedó abierto
<guampa> vlc --play-and-exit alfplayer
<guampa> escribi vlc --help
<granjero> ahi estoy instalando mplayer
<alfplayer> buena guampa
<granjero> vlc me gusta tambien
<alfplayer> umplayer quedó abierto
<alfplayer> creo que no tengo más para probar :)
<granjero> me gusta vlc
<granjero> ahi estoy instalando
<granjero> voy a editar el script
<mimecar> granjero: si vlc se queda abierto tienes el mismo problema
<granjero> y les cuento si anda
<granjero> pero guampa encontró un flag que lo hace cerrarse
<mimecar> ok
<guampa> mas vale que te guste porque sino te va a tener que gustar dbus :D
<alfplayer> con smplayer y umplayer probablemente también exista una forma de lograrlo
<granjero> jajajaj
<alfplayer> de smplayer: -close-at-end: the main window will be closed when the file/playlist finishes.
<granjero> parece que va a funcionar
<granjero> ahora esta reproduciendo bien
<granjero> en 7 minutos terminan los videos
<alfplayer> :D
<granjero> funciono perfecto!!!!!!!
<granjero> lo unico que no me gusta es que imprime en pantalla el o nombre del archivo que va a reproducir
<granjero> pero seguro voy a encontrar como evitarlo
<granjero> saludos y nuevamente gracias!
<alfplayer> podés probar con smplayer también con -close-at-end
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<alfplayer> buenas
<granjero> buena erAbuelo
<granjero> ya esta con vlc, en las opciones hay que destildar que muestre el titulo
<granjero> me retiro gente muchas gracias!!!!!
<alfplayer> chau
<wicope> adios
<wicope> todo solucionado con el vlc al final :)
<Infernet> hola
<ber> hola ayer instale esto, me lo pedia para metasploid .. pero se cargo otra aplicacion como lo puedo desinstalar ?  sudo apt-get install ruby libopenssl-ruby libyaml-ruby libdl-ruby libiconv-ruby libreadline-ruby irb ri rubygems
<Infernet> sudo apt-get remove
<ber> mil gracias
<Xago__> Amigos, cuál es el mejor work-flow en Linux/Ubuntu?
<alfplayer> Xago__ : a qué te refieres?
<Infernet> ber: por nada, se llama metasploit
<Infernet> no ploiD
<ber> su puede dar roll back a ubuntu .. es decir como restaurar a una fecha anterior?
<ber_> su puede dar roll back a ubuntu .. es decir como restaurar a una fecha anterior?
<alfplayer> q es "su" ?
<ber_> o perdon un error sictactico .. quise decir *se*
<ber_> :P
<alfplayer> ah
<alfplayer> pensé q era catalán o algo así :)
<ber_> jajajaja
<alfplayer> en general creo q no se puede
<alfplayer> q quieres hacer exactamente ?
<ber_> es que no se que hice que me heche programa . minidwep-gtk .. y cuando lo corro se traba la maquina
<alfplayer> hay un problema que quieres solucionar ?
<alfplayer> q significa heche? lo instalaste?
<ber_> pense que era por que intale ruby lib .. para metaxploid a lo removi pero sigue igual
<alfplayer> cómo lo removiste ?
<ber_> sudo apt-get remove
<alfplayer> probaste con apt-get purge ?
<ber_> no ... lo hago?
<alfplayer> sí
<alfplayer> para probar
<Xago__> Amigos, cuál es el mejor sistema work-flow en Linux/Ubuntu?
<alfplayer> Xago__: puedes explicarlo mejor ?
<Xago__> mmmm...hay herramientas que te permiten crear tickets de trabajo, incidencias, proyectos grupales, Gantt, helpdesk...más o menos eso
<guampa> Xago__: alfresco es uno
<Xago__> lo usas?
<guampa> lo evaluamos en mi trabajo hace uno o dos años como candidato, calculo que estara mas avanzado aun ahora
<Xago__> opinión?
<Xago__> quedó como candidato, solamente?
<guampa> me parecio completo, no recuerdo si tenia todo integrado o era como el horde que se integra practicamente con lo que tengas
<alfplayer> no conozco a "sistemas de work-flow" como una categoría de software, aunque seguro que hay algunos que hacen esas cosas por separado
<guampa> como plataformas colaborativas en linux para mi quedaron como mejores alfresco y collab/horde
<guampa> no se como habran seguido evolucionando, me parecieron buenas
<guampa> pero como sabras las decisiones en ese tipo de software obedecen a una cantidad de factores
<alfplayer> para tener en cuenta que algunos de estos pueden ser "open core"
<alfplayer> software colaborativo, o podría buscarse también por "administración de proyectos": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_project_management_software
<ruben_l1nux> saludos
<Xago__> alfplayer, todos los que tienen workflow...son pagados
<Xago__> :(
<Xago__> no ví open source
<brian-99> Hola! :D
<elgallero> hola brian
<brian-99> hola gallero como estsa?
<elgallero> bien
<ruben_l1nux> bunenas
<brian-99> hola ruben :D como estas?
<brian-99> buenisimo gallero :D
<ruben_l1nux> que tal te fue ayer anoche con lo tuyo
<brian-99> jajaja lo desinstale desde la terminal :P
<brian-99> solo xD
<brian-99> con las lineas del wiki
<brian-99> pero vamos, no lo hare mas jajaja
<Infernet> brian-99: hola
<ruben_l1nux> y que opinas de la experiencia??
<ruben_l1nux> te gusto
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> hola infernet
<brian-99> esta bien.. osea es lo mismo que hacerlo desde la grafica :P
<brian-99> pero para la terminar estar dependiendo de molestar a la gente no me agrada
<brian-99> deberia ir a un curso con un profesor
<elgallero> no no ...levate al profesor junto contigo a un curso
<elgallero> llavate*
<brian-99> jajaja como es eso?
<elgallero> de seguro es un olgazan de pŕimera windows categoria
<elgallero> de esos que enseñan a powerpoint y office
<elgallero> y creen que son jaquers :p
<electronicat> mi profesor nos enseñó algo de linux
<electronicat> xD
<brian-99> jajajaja xD
<elgallero> aqui los cursos que dan en las escuelas te enseñan a prender la pc, 2 crearte un correo, 3 hacerte una cuenta de facebook y ya con eso te dan un diploma de esos bien bonitos con letras color dorado ;)
<brian-99> jajajaja
<electronicat> omg
<brian-99> de donde sos gallero?
<elgallero> hmm
<electronicat> no se pueden preguntar cosas personales aquí
<elgallero> soy gallero
<electronicat> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<brian-99> ah...
<elgallero> ya me fui alla
<brian-99> estoy
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-23
<montero61> buenas tardes tengo una duda
<montero61> tengo un computador con ubuntu que tengo que desintalarle el compilador gcc version 4.4.3 a la version  4.3.3
<montero61> como lo ago
<montero61> alguien me podria dar una mano
<hunk> hola a todos
<hunk> alguien ha levantado un servidor de correo con squirrelmail?
<montero61> hunk tu sabes cambiar de compilador a ubuntu
<hunk> a que te refieres?
<montero61> tengo que cambiar el compilador para una red IRC
<montero61> ya que los bots de servicio no me compilan en la version 4.4.3
<cousteau> arregla el código
<guampa> montero61: mas te vale usar otra distro en una vm por ejemplo
<montero61> es muy complejo
<montero61> cambiar el compilador
<ber> me quede si naudio en ubuntu 10.10
<ber> ya busque como solucionarlo pero no lo logro
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<arielsanflo> tengo un cel motorola a1200
<arielsanflo> y nesecito sacar la lista de telefonos que esta guardada en el telefono
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede decir como acerlo
<arielsanflo> hacerlo
<guampa> que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<arielsanflo> pues con que funcion lo puedo revisar en mi pc
<cousteau> gammu? wammu?
<querome> #chix0rs
<cousteau> arielsanflo, prueba wammu
<arielsanflo> gracias
<arielsanflo> te lo agradesco
<cousteau> está en repos
<cousteau> de nada :)
<ber> hola me quede sin audio en ubuntu 10.10 ya he hecho varias cosas por arreglarlo y nada .. alguna idea?
<arielsanflo> el audio
<arielsanflo> el controlador sera que te hace falta
<arielsanflo> lspci
<arielsanflo> en la consola
<arielsanflo> y buscas la targeta de sonido
<arielsanflo> si tiene s pasamelala marca
<arielsanflo> recomiendo este que consegui
<arielsanflo> moto4lin
<arielsanflo> me gusto para equipos motorola
<arielsanflo> cel motorola
<alastor> hi!
<alastor> hay alguien!
<Infernet> hola
<eldank> hola como estan
<eldank> amigos llevo como 4 meses que instale ubutu 11.04 y he notado que esta un poco lento. tienen alguna recomendacion para optimizarlo como cuando lo instale al principio
<eldank> XD
<eldank> amigos llevo como 4 meses que instale ubutu 11.04 y he notado que esta un poco lento. tienen alguna recomendacion para ponerlo a tono
<Infernet> eldank: apt-get autoremove
<eldank> ok
<eldank> y luego
<Infernet> eldank: y luego buscar si hay alguna herramienta...eso descongestiona un poco el espacio con paquetes
<eldank> amigo me sale esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/650366/
<alastor> alguien sabe como instralar vidalia ???
<Infernet> eldank: sudo apt-get autoremove
<GridCube> alastor, google sabe
<Infernet> San Google
<Infernet> (sonidos angelicales detras)
<alastor> heee
<alastor> pequelo problema con google!!
<alastor> si saben para q sirve el vidalia ??
<GridCube> sep
<alastor> para que ?
<GridCube> para acceder mejor a la red tor
<alastor> y para navegar anonimamente
<GridCube> no digas
<GridCube> y que sera la red tor... /sarcasmo
<alastor> pues para andar hay no mas !
<alastor> XD
<alastor> ya enserio n.n el pekeño detalle es q ya instale vidalia
<alastor> el roblema es q no conecta !
<eldank> infernet, me sale esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/650370/ y ahora que hago
<alastor> T,T
<Infernet> eldank: sudo apt-get clean
<eldank> ok
<eldank> listo
<Infernet> eldank: ya no se me ocurre otra cosa
<eldank> :D muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<omar> arp-, hola, estás por ahí?
<omar> hola a todos!!!!
<omar> arp-, hola
<omar> chau, adios, nos vemos
<omar> mmmm nos tecleamos sería mejor la expresión
<fosco_> buenas
<Infernet> hola
<arp-> hla
<katarcis> hola po wn xD
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Infernet> hola buen dia
<jorge4> wenasss..¿alguno le pasa que el vnc es muy lento y se ve muy grande?
<mimecar> que sea lento depende de la conexión que tengas
<jorge4> bueno en el cliente 6 megas y en el servidor 50 megas
<jorge4> configurado a baja resolucion 8 bits
<mimecar> ¿que ancho de banda de subida tienes?
<jorge4> en el cliente 256
<jorge4> el puerto creo es el correcto...5900 ¿no?
<mimecar> no lo se
<jorge4> bueno..de todos modos el servidor corre ubuntu 11.04 y el cliente es tightVNC desde windows
<jorge4> no se si tendra algo que ver...
<mimecar> no se si con un ancho de banda real de 25 KB puedes tener una vnc fluida
<jorge4> ¿Se pueden desactivas los efectos de gnome en ubuntu 11.04? creo que es lo que sobrecarga la visualizacion...pero no lo veo donde estaba siempre...SIstema-->Preferencia-->Apariencia
<mimecar> en la 11.04 no los tienes ahí
<jorge4> Y sabes donde esta eso ahora mimecar?
<mimecar> no
<jorge4> ok..bueno investigare a ver...para probar...igual es eso.
<jorge4> Gracias de todos modos por la atención. Un saludito
<mimecar> el servidor de VNC no te permite modificar la apariencia?
<jorge4> Pues mimecar desde la configuración grafica no...pero estoy leyendo que desde consola si hay bastante mas opciones....voy a empaparmelo a ver si lo consigo
<mimecar> ok
<merda> ciaos Windows
<Windows> heila ameces comes ve la passates
<Windows> ?
<Windows> merda salves
<merda> cazzos lol
<mimecar> Windows: no se te entiende
<Windows> vero amicos
<merda> e cagami il cazzo rotfl
<merda> Hi to all!
<Windows> merda comes staes ?
<merda> Cosi' capiscono suppongo
<mimecar> merda: y Windows, el canal es en español
<Windows> mimecar I'm China
<merda> il tizio dice che il canale e' spagnolo
<Guest15607> jaja
<merda> non l'avrei mai detto lol
<Windows> che bellezza sisi
<Windows> asd
<atotclic> merda, Windows  yo digo lo mismo que mimecar  el canal es en español
<merda> che cazzo ha detto?O_o
<Windows> ya
<Windows> lol bò
<merda> mimecar mi sfugge asd
<merda> parliamo una lingua inventata al momento?
<Windows> dalle mani?
<merda> E con i piedi
<mimecar> merda: y Windows, si no hablais en español tendréis que salir del canal
<merda> no intiendo
<Windows> mimecar where is the china channel?
<merda> che stai a di?
<mimecar> !ch
<kubot> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<merda> si in tedesco
<merda> vallo a capire LOLOLOLOL
<Windows> lol ora siamo pure tedeschi asd
<mimecar> merda: y Windows, respetar el idioma del canal, este es el último aviso
<merda> comunque il tizio sul canale inglese e' uno spione
<merda> mimecar: ?
<Windows> se no?
<merda> why?
<merda> No wait... idioma = ?
<mimecar> this is a spanish channel, you can't use other language
<Windows> mimecar i want the china channle
<mimecar> !cn
<kubot> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw 或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mimecar> check that channel Windows
<Windows> It's ok i speak the detusche asd
<merda> i want learn spanish, but no body speak here :D
<Windows> ya iasdhjnsa funfuzen stross
<merda> vediamo che dice lol
<merda> funzstrunemf?lol
<Windows> merda yas nas belobessa pobels?
<mimecar> respetar el idioma del canal
<merda> Windows?!
<merda> Windoooooooooows :'(
<atotclic> este canal es de linux!!!!!! y en particular ubuntu !!!!!!
<atotclic> not ventanas!!!!!!
<merda> Emh...ok?!
<atotclic> mimecar,  una consulta sofware para reconocimiento de voz
<atotclic> ??
<mimecar> en linux no he usado ninguno
<atotclic> ok he visto algo
<atotclic> pero no se como implementarlo
<Guest15607> a kien se le ocurre entrar con nick windous?
<Guest15607> jaja
<atotclic> si a quien y encima con cachondeo
<atotclic> tan solo usando eso aqui eberias ser baneado
<atotclic> pero somos permisivos
<mimecar> por tener ese nick un usuario no puede ser baneado
<atotclic> ya es coña
<atotclic> igual es el apellido como gates
<atotclic> jajajja
<merda> i report this to "Windows" :D
<naaaaaaaaaaaaana> Déu Botxí
<TheNetuno> buenas, suerte cada vez q instalo linux se queda pegado el cd o dvd en el boot, q puede ser? he intentado otros discos otro disco duro, no he ubicado ese error en internet
<mimecar> TheNetuno: ¿has comprobado que esté bien descargado?
<TheNetuno> si, he probado hasta otra derivaciones de ubuntu y tampoco funciona, cambie la tarjeta madre, disco duro(por q se me quemo recientemente) e igual da el error
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado la suma md5?
<TheNetuno> no
<mimecar> si esa comprobación no puedes saber si está bien descargdo
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<TheNetuno> gracias voy a verificar
<emmet> jajaj
<electronicat> alguien me hecha una mano?
<electronicat> con umask
<mimecar> !ask electronicat
<kubot> electronicat: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<electronicat> bueno, el caso es que quería poner una máscara por defecto que me deje rwxr--r--
<electronicat> pero lo máximo que consigo es rw-r--r--
<mimecar> ¿como cambias la máscara?
<electronicat> umask 022
<electronicat> por ejemplo
<electronicat> pero he probado varios dígitos y no consigo ponerlo como quiero
<electronicat> se supone que por defecto los permisos son 666 y hay que restarle lo que se quiere poner y el número resultante es el que se le pasa al umask, no es correcto?
<electronicat> el caso que para rwxr--r-- sería 744
<electronicat> me estoy haciendo un lío xD
<sisa> hola, por que se cae la carga electrica subitamente. Que puedo hacer.. http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/110723_17,14Hist.png
<sisa> http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/newbattery.JPG
<mimecar> sisa: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<sisa> electronicat, alguna idea?
<sisa> mimecar, yes.
<sisa> mimecar, se ve en la imagen...
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu?
<electronicat> la versión no se ve, se ve que usas linux
<mimecar> electronicat: tienes permisos en esa carpeta para poner permisos de ejecución?
<electronicat> mmm se supone, es dentro de /home/usuario
<sisa> electronicat, U-10.4 Está usando Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat - distribuido en Octubre de 2010 y con soporte hasta Abril de 2012.
<mimecar> electronicat: ¿se supone?
<mimecar> ¿en que carpeta estas?
<electronicat> /home/usuario
<electronicat> al crear carpetas si obtengo por defecto rwx-r--r--
<electronicat> pero al crear archivos no paso de rw-r--r--
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas dar permisos de ejecución?
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido dar permisos de ejecución a un video por ejemplo
<electronicat> lo imagino mimecar, es cuestión de aprender
<electronicat> estoy intentado aprender
<mimecar> si. puedes aprender pero cosas que tengan una finalidad
<mimecar> un script si tiene permisos de ejecución pero un documento no
<electronicat> quizá lo necesite si creo algún script?
<electronicat> ya
<mimecar> entonces solo ese script tendrá permisos de ejecución
<electronicat> osea que lo que propones es que le de permisos uno a uno
<electronicat> y no lo deje por defecto
<mimecar> no, que dejes los permisos que tiene por defecto
<mimecar> sisa: ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<emmet> da permisos solo a lo que sea intrinseco
<sisa> mimecar, si
<electronicat> ya bueno, pensé que se podría hacer
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo sisa?
<mimecar> electronicat: se puede, pero que se pueda no quiere decir que lo hagas
<electronicat> parece ser que se puede ser mas privativo pero no mas permisivo
<electronicat> ya ya mimecar
<sisa> mimecar, tiene algo que ver eso?  he hecho un cambio de pilas. http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/newbattery.JPG
<electronicat> la cuestión es que si lo necesitara...
<electronicat> no lo puedo hacer como yo quiero xD
<mimecar> electronicat: si lo necesitas será en un único archivo
<electronicat> sep
<electronicat> eso parece
<mimecar> chmox +x archivo
<mimecar> sisa: si has manipulado tu la batería puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> mala conexión por ejemplo
<electronicat> si, coincido contigo mimecar
<electronicat> eso parece mas físico que de soft
<electronicat> esos bajones...
<sisa> mimecar, no es un fallo de soft. reulta que cambie las pilas. y carga lentamente llega a 100% lo uso  solo con pilas ...y esta un tiempo bajando lentamente ... pero de repente ponm,,... se cae la corriente y se apaga el portatil..
<mimecar> si es un fallo de la batería poco se puede hacer
<sisa> he testeado las pilas y estan bien. voltaje y corriente y resistencia interna estan bien. la conexion es la misma que el original. Lo unico que ha variado es que las pilas originales eran de 4400 mAh y las nuevas suman 2200 ... 49000 mAh
<sisa> es decir mayor acumulacion de carga.  pero el voltaje y tooo es lo mismo.
<mimecar> si la batería dice que tiene una capacidad
<electronicat> mmm las has cambiado después de instalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> y tu se las modificado se puede comportar de cualquier forma
<electronicat> a lo mejor la sigue gestionando como si fuera de menor capacidad
<electronicat> (sugerencia mia eh)
<electronicat> no tienes ninguna configuración de ahorro de energía ?
<mimecar> electronicat: ha modificado la capacidad de la batería, su fallo es hardware
<sisa> electronicat, eso puede tener sentido.  La placa k trae la bateria (http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/newbattery.JPG ) puede que no reconozca mayor capacidad de almacenaje...
<electronicat> yo diría que el problema es básicamente ese mismo
<electronicat> has probado a dejarla con los mAh originales?
<sisa> electronicat, estoy en ubumtu, no hay plan de energia... no lo he visto
<sisa> electronicat, ggg no puedo, ya compre las pilas que se ven..
<mimecar> si la batería se identifica con una capacidad, la que has añadido la ingorará
<sisa> las pilas que tenia ya taban muertas.. cargaban 100% y no duraban ni 2 minutos...
<sisa> pero no tiene sentido... la carga electrica se comporta  almacenandose al maximo que le permite el medio.
<mimecar> sisa: no
<mimecar> se carga dependiendo del circuito de control de la batería
<mimecar> ese circuito usa la capacidad original
<sisa> de hecho el soft reconoce la capacidad de las nuevas pilas : 2200*4pilas*7celdas=61600MAh
<mimecar> y el hardware?
<sisa> el soft me da esa info por tanto lo reconce...
<mimecar> si la batería corta cuando llega al valor máximo
<mimecar> y tu has alterado la capacidad...
<sisa> mimecar, eso si, el circuito de control puede joder la nueva capacidad de almacenaje...
<sisa> jo...
<mimecar> debería limitarla
<electronicat> yo no me arriesgaria a cargarme el portatil así xD
<mimecar> sisa: controla lo que se calienta la batería nueva
<electronicat> como se te tueste el circuito..
<sisa> pero la capacidad de corriente (almacenaje) no pone en peligro ningun sistema electrico, vamos ningun circuito.
<electronicat> o que se calienten las pilas y se jodan dentro del portatil
<electronicat> o incluso estallar
<electronicat> xD
<electronicat> no sé, yo no lo haría está claro
<mimecar> sisa: por que no comprastes otra batería nueva?
<electronicat> por algo vienen bien cerraditas y protegidas
<sisa> eso no va a pasar. No se calienta. Es mas, tiene un sensor de calor y  da menos de las que tenia antes (las pilas dañadas)
<electronicat> ten cuidado sisa
<electronicat> nos vemos luego
<electronicat> gracias mimecar hasta otra
<sisa> mimecar, te refieres a comprar la misma pila ... pues por que no habia en el mercado las mismas pilas ademas, no tiene sentido comprar unas pilas con solo 4400 mAh de capadidad.
<mimecar> comprar la batería, no las pilas
<sisa> ahh, en el mercado mi pila cueta 160 euracos... y me ponen pilas de 500 mAh de capacidad. Las catro pilas que compre valen 8 euritos c/u  32 €  tu que dices..?
<mimecar> que te arriesgas a que falle o exploten las baterías
<sisa> mimecar, que no hombre... Segun estadisticas el 5% de las baterias de portatiles con origen de fabrica, fallan, explotan, ... Las pilas independientes no fallan, tienen varios test antes de ponerse en el mercado.
<sisa> mira como el soft reconoce la nueva capadidad de las pilas.... http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/datnew4cell.png
<mimecar> tu mismo, es tu ordenador
<mimecar> no se la causa de esa bajada de batería, pero es algo hardware
<sisa> en eso estoy deacuerdo... es de hardware...
<mimecar> está diseñado para 2.2Ah
<mimecar> tu le has puesto 65 Ah
<sisa> no...
<mimecar> ten un backup de tus datos cuando uses ese ordenador
<sisa> 2.2 Ah es cada pila interna.... por 7 pilas interna que trae una, es decir, trae 7 acumuladores.
<sisa> una pila trae 7 acumuladores de 2.2 Ah c/u en total da una capacidad de almacenaje de 61600 pero al estar nuevas y cargada... llega a 65.51Ah en poco tiempo se pondra en 61600Ah y ahi se estabilizara un  buen tiempo 1-2 años..
<sisa> buscare en google a ver si alguien le ha pasado lo mismo...
<erAbuelo> sisa: cuanto tiempo tarda en cargar ahora la bateria ?
<sisa> erAbuelo, ahhh pues lo pone en el historico... http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/110723_17,14Hist.png
<erAbuelo> eso es de una sola carga ?
<sisa> erAbuelo:) nu... es el historico en un dia....
<erAbuelo> segun eso se cargo en tres horas
<sisa> hoy  hace 1 hora  (ver grafico a la derecha 0s) se cayo tal cual se ve...
<erAbuelo> y duro 16horas ?
<sisa> pues si, se carga en ese tiempo... de hecho cuando se carga 100% se apaga la luz señal de cargando...
<erAbuelo> puedes ser un problema de calibracion de la bateria
<erAbuelo> la calibraste ?
<sisa> erAbuelo:) nuuuu... que va, el tiempo de uso son las zonas no rectas, es decir 16, ... en 7...y entre 4 y 2
<sisa> eso puede ser...un total ...40 min.
<sisa> de uso solo con bateria...
<erAbuelo> no cargó las baterías
<sisa> las lineas rectas indica que estaba apagado... es un historico de uso de la pila...
<sisa> en un dia.
<sisa> ahh como se calibra, se supone que el cargador del portatil hace eso, calibrar..no..?
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> el cargador carga, y gracias xD
<sisa> jo como calibro..
<sisa> gggg
<erAbuelo> lo que recomiendan normalmente es cargar la bateria a tope, y luego dejar que se descarge del todo al menos una vez, sin apagar el pc durante el proceso
<sisa> ya no recuerdo como se calibra.. se supone que el cargador descarga todas las cell internas y las pone al mismo nivel...
<erAbuelo> de todos modos yo no me fiaria, cuando el ordenador diga que la bateria esta cargada, compruebalo realmente
<sisa> erAbuelo:) pero durante el proceso de carga ha de estar encendido el ordenata o no, luego claro, para descargar encendido hasta que apague...
<erAbuelo> eso da igual
<erAbuelo> lo importante es que se descargue encendido, o eso dicen xD
<elgallero> eso es lo mas importante, creo
<elgallero> porquie apagado no descarga ni m*rd*
<sisa> fijate, desde las 17.14 h  con una carga de 7% hasta las 17:05 = 2 horas solo ha cargado hasta el 10.2%
<sisa> carga lentisimo...
<brian> hola :D
<erAbuelo> eso si es normal
<sisa> erAbuelo:) es normal que solo cargue 3% en 2 horas?
<erAbuelo> depende de la carga total, y tambien depende del cargador
<erAbuelo> sisa: mira este link -> http://www.makinolo.com/2006/11/diseccionando-baterias/
<sisa> erAbuelo:-) lo veo...
<elgallero> necesito quitar el passwd a mi user
<elgallero> saben como? quiero usar password sin nada
<mimecar> prueba a ponerle un password vacio
<mimecar> aunque sudo seguirá teniendolo
<erAbuelo> tanto te cuesta usar un pass ?
<mimecar> elgallero: darás acceso completo a los datos de tu usuario, eso es lo que quieres?
<elGallero> nadie supo?
<mimecar> (19:17:05) mimecar: prueba a ponerle un password vacio
<mimecar> (19:17:13) mimecar: aunque sudo seguirá teniendolo
<mimecar> (19:18:11) mimecar: elgallero: darás acceso completo a los datos de tu usuario, eso es lo que quieres?
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas quitar el password?
<elGallero> mira, ya corro el $HOME en /tmp/random_directorio  sin probloemas, cuando el user login, pero quiero ahora un password less user
<mimecar> no he entendido esa frase
<elGallero> osea cuando el user guest entra se crea su home en /tmp/directorio_aleatorio   t...copio los locales configs copmo firefox etc a ese /tmp/home-numero y todo va muy bien, pero ahora quiero quitarlke la passwd al user
<mimecar> psswd usuario
<mimecar> aunque estas haciendo una cosa bastante rara
<elGallero> es un ciber y la maquina ya entra y emula todo hasta se mira como xp, pero esta en ubuntu, el user loguea y su home se va a /tmp   de ahi con un script copio todos los .conf a su home temporal, entonces ...todo va bien, firefox con sus bookmarks, etc etc, pero ahora ocvupo quitarle el passwd por completo al user ese, mas no me deja
<mimecar> que error te da
<elGallero> me dice que la password es muy corta o que no permiote poner passwords sin nada
<mimecar> eso es por seguridad
<mimecar> pon una clave que sea 12345
<elGallero> no ocupo eso, ya se corre en /tmp ...el /tmp se borra al cerrar session y al entrar otra session se crea otra /tmp
<elGallero> osea el passwd en mi usuario no es necesaria
<mimecar> el sistema te obliga a ponerla
<elGallero> ahorita es guest/guest   pero quiero que sea guest/nada
<atotclic> pues en sistema se quita
<elGallero> mira mi instantanea http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/instantnea6.png/
<mimecar> XP se ve de maravilla
<mimecar> menos los botones de ubuntu que aparecen a la izquierda
<mimecar> elGallero: tanto problema es tener un password?
<elGallero> no uso wine ni esta emulada con virtualbox, es ubuntu derechito, y el home del user ese corre en /tmp/home-un_numero_aleatorio_aqui   y al cerrar el control de ciber se hace logoff y su /tmp/home se borra, cuandop entra de nuevo entra control de ciber, otra vez se crea un /tmp nuevo y se asigna su home, luego copio con un screipt todos los .conf files de un user, despues todo bien, carga gnome, etc, pero ahora quiero que no pregunte por password
<mimecar> que te error te da el comando psswd usuario
<atotclic> ves a sistema usuarios
<atotclic> y quitale el password
<elGallero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<atotclic> o en sistema preferencias claves contraseñas cifrado
<elGallero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650728/
<elGallero> no me deja, no quiere usar passwordless passwords user
<atotclic> cuando introduzcas la nueva dale al enter
<elGallero> eso hago
<elGallero> pero dice eso que se ve al final
<atotclic> y que te dice
<elGallero> no deja usar passwordless
<elGallero> y ya si te fijas en el history que tengo hice eso que miras
<atotclic> pero  por que no l aquitas de sistema preferencias contraseñas y cifrado
<elGallero> ...lo unico que pude fue reducir el limite de caracteres en el password, de 6 creo a ahora 1 caracter
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<atotclic> buenas
<Kernelsan> buenas
<ruben_l1nux> wue esta tarde??
<elGallero> hmm, nadie sabe?
<mimecar> elGallero: ya te han dicho una forma antes
<elGallero> cual fuie? que se me paso
<mimecar> (19:40:38) atotclic: pero  por que no l aquitas de sistema preferencias contrase?as y cifrado
<elGallero> ahi estoy pero no veo eso en ningun lado
<elGallero> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650737/
<elGallero> eso me trabaja
<mimecar> me parece mucho lio para quitar un password
<elGallero> pero, quiero que ese user sea no passwd, incluso ya movi en pantalla de acceso por login automatico y en user y grupos por ese usuario, pero eso de passwd less no me deja, requiere alkgo como minimo
<sisa> erAbuelo:-) en mi caso, el integrado encargado de decidir como opera mi bateria es el bq2531... http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/18650-Li-ion-V5535.JPG
<elGallero> me dices que no es lio pero no me dices como jeje
<elGallero> ahi no hay nada que haga para que me permita usar ese user sin passwd
<sisa> como modifico EE 0x3a—0x3b beyond RM=FCC,
<sisa> the Fully_Charged
<Kernelsan> password en blanco?
<mimecar> elGallero: si psswd te dice que tienes que tener contraseña
<mimecar> dejale contraseña
<elGallero> pero que no requiera password para nada, ni para login ni nada, si pongo su guest que me pregunte passwd y le ponga un enter que logee
<mimecar> tan dificil es poner una contraseña corta?
<elGallero> que no la quiero, no quiero contraseña, es una maquina de ciber mimecar
<mimecar> ...
<elGallero> es una maquina que se usa por mucha gente, es una maquina en un cibercafe
<mimecar> eso te impide poner un papel en la pantalla con el password?
<elGallero> poir eso el $HOME del user se auto-crea en /tmp con eso que te dice en mi ultimo paste
<mimecar> eso no contesta mi pregunta
<elGallero> para que no me escriban en /home   directamente, solo pueden escribir en /tmp , si apago la maquina o reinicio la session me crea una nueva /tmh/$HOME ...la cual se borra al apagar la maquina
<guampa> si en vez de estar tantas horas aca pidiendo la solucion hubieras tomado 30 segundos en leer el man page de passwd elGallero
<guampa> sabrias que passwd -d <usuario> quita el password
<elGallero> si la quita pero te la desactiva
<guampa> yo me loguie recien sin password
<elGallero> ya lo hice, si te fijas en mi ultimo paste en el history que puse, te daras cuenta que ya agote eso, no funciona pues desactiva el user
<guampa> acabo de logearme sin passwd...
<elGallero> dejame probar de nuevo
<guampa> luego de correr passwd -d
<elGallero> hmm, puede que tengas razon, si me logee, pero cuando se logueo anterioir no con su, pero directam,ente a gmd cuando inicie la maquina el user ese no estaba
<elGallero> estaba desactivado
<guampa> no se, no estaba leyendo
<guampa> pero te veo que estas desde hace unas horitas ya
<mimecar> elGallero: no te fallara por los cambios que has hecho para usar /tmp ?
<elGallero> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650737/
<elGallero> mimecar: quizas, ahorita mi $HOME esta en /tmp/87126387621     <--
<guampa> ya, solo doy fe que funciona. hice un user con password y luego se loquite con passwd -d. el user se loguea sin password tanto con consola grafica como en consola de texto
<elGallero> ok gracias, entonces le estaba dando vuelta a lo mismo, quizas lo que ocupe sera un rebooit
<elGallero> reboot y pruebo desde cero
<guampa> sino probalo con un usuario nuevo hecho con adduser o el administrador grafico de usuarios
<elGallero> ahorita regreso,voy a aventarme un reboot
<Kernelsan> alguien conoce algun programa para combinar fotos o pdf a un solo archivo pdf?
<Kernelsan> estoy usando uno mediante consola pero no se como cambiarlo, a veces pierde calidad
<elGallero> bien
<iqpi> buenas tardes
<Kernelsan> nas
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> alguno de ustedes sabe como emular una placa de sonido
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<maestrolinux> necesito transmitir un video de dvd .. la camara virtual ya la instale
<maestrolinux> pero me toma el sonido del mic
<maestrolinux> si fuera para justin tv con solo vlc puedo
<maestrolinux> pero el video sera transmitido por twiterweb
<mimecar> ¿cámara virtual?
<maestrolinux> si engaña a la web para transmitir cualquier cosa
<maestrolinux> webcamstudio
<mimecar> mete el sonido por el microfono
<maestrolinux> si claro !!! pero es mejor manar directo del video..
<mimecar> mejor por?
<maestrolinux> porque transmitis el video directo para eso es la camara virtual y la placa de sonido virtual
<maestrolinux> digamas que tomo el microfono de la virtual que en realidad es el wav de la original
<mimecar> demasiado complicado para algo que vlc puede hacer directamente
<mimecar> es la primera vez que oigo lo de tarjeta de sonido virtual
<maestrolinux> , Virtual Audio Cable
<maestrolinux> listo ya lo encontre
<maestrolinux> http://www.vsound.org/
<mosh_> hola en la carpeta SYS estan registrados todos los diferents dispositivos conectados a la maquina??????
<maestrolinux> en la dev
<mosh_> y en el sys que hay?
<maestrolinux> El directorio /sys/ utiliza el nuevo sistema de archivos virtual sysfs
<mosh_> ah ok muichas gracias
<maestrolinux> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/espaniol/centos_linux_guides/centos_linux_reference_guide/s1-filesystem-fhs.html
<mosh_> oye una ultima pregunta si no es molestia, si un archivo no se pasa como argumento cat, tomaria entrada como teclado???
<maestrolinux> sys/ contiene informaci�n similar a la que se encuentra en /proc/, pero muestra una vista jer�rquica de la informaci�n de dispositivos espec�fica con relaci�n a los dispositivos de conexi�n en caliente.
<maestrolinux> no te entiendo que queres hacer
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<granjero> hola, tengo un disco rígido sata de 1TB marca Western Digital que lo usaba de bakup. la pc (con ubuntu 10.04) no enciende si está conectado. antes del login grafico empieza a tirar errores de sectores dañados. y no se cuanta historia.... si desenchufo la pc bootea. ahora lo enchufe con la pc andando y le corri fsck pero hace un rato largo y no hace nada me parece
<granjero> ahi hizo algo
<granjero> =(
<fzeta> res
<sisa> como puedo resetear un chip bq2040...
<sisa> hay soft?
<m4v> sisa: que es eso?
<sisa> m4v:-) http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/es/downloads/Taller_de_Bater%C3%ADa_Elegante_24967_p/
<m4v> sisa: eh no, ni idea. Este es un canal de Ubuntu :/
<sisa> m4v:-) ggg
<m4v> sisa: Y en particular, no es buena idea tocar los control de las baterías, existen para desactivar y evitar que las baterías de ion-litio funcionen fuera de sus parámetros normales. De no ser así puede existir riesgo de incendio o explosión
<sisa> tan solo quiero resetear el chip que controla mi bateria...
<m4v> sisa: si tienes problemas con la batería llevala al servicio técnico o reemplazala
<m4v> sisa: como te expliqué, ese chip está para tu seguridad. Y en este canal se dedica a Ubuntu, no creo que tengas suerte aquí.
<sisa> m4v:-) esta guerra la gano yo... ggg me toca inv.
<sisa> ciao
<alastor> hi!
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> les hago una pregunta por ahi lo saben, se pueden conectar dos discos rigidos ide como master a distintos puertor ide?
<sianhulo> amigos¿en que carpetas se instalan las aplicaciones?
<Ramir00> el que tenga el so iria en el ide1 como master, y el otro de backup como master en el ide2
<sianhulo> es que instalare la version de 64 bits y tengo que hacer un backup de las apps, intente con programas como aptoncd(que te hacen un listado de las aplicaciones) pero no me las restaura, mintbackup no lo puedo instalar, como no consigo ninguna otra  por el estilo, usare backintime, pero necesito saber donde se instalan als aplicaciones,e l problema es que se instalan en diferentes lugares, que si el bin aqui, que si las librerias alla...
<sianhulo> ¿nadie? :(
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Vianstak> saben que librerias debo instalar para poder hacer una imagen iso de una pelicula?
<Vianstak> o que programa debo descargar
<Ramir00> se pueden dos discos ide en distintos puertos ides como master ambos discos?
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-24
<tabunet> Hola bienas noches a todos
<Ramir00> hola,,,,se pueden dos discos ide en distintos puertos ides como master ambos discos?
<tabunet> Ramir00, que me suene a mi sólo se puede tener un master y luego tantos slave como quieras
<Ramir00> si por ahora encuentro eso en la red,...por que ademas usan dos lectoras, pero yo tengo dos puertos ide disponibles, igual da lo mismo no?? total arranca priemero el que esta en el ide1
<tabunet> Ramir00, claro tienes dos pùertos ide para eso
<tabunet> uno para el master y otro para el slave
<tabunet> eso es lo que me suena a mi de toda la vida
<tabunet> si buscas otras cosillas más avanzadas pues quizás no sea yo el más apropiado
<Ramir00> pero tambien se puede usar un solo ide y de ahi manejar los discos, uno en master y otro slave.....lo unica duda es si se puede poner como digo los dos discos en master en cada ide, y el que tiene el software en el ide1
<Ramir00> software,no so quice decir
<tabunet> no creo
<tabunet> pero no lo puedo asegurar
<sianhulo> instalare la version de 64 bits y tengo que hacer un backup de las apps, intente con programas como aptoncd(que te hacen un listado de las aplicaciones) pero no me las restaura, mintbackup no lo puedo instalar, como no consigo ninguna otra  por el estilo, usare backintime, pero necesito saber donde se instalan als aplicaciones,e l problema es que se instalan en diferentes lugares, que si el bin aqui, que si las librerias alla...
<tabunet> sianhulo, las aplicaciones siempre se pueden volver a conseguir
<tabunet> el problema son los documentos generados
<sianhulo> yo descargo a 10kbps...
<tabunet> ahhh ok
<tabunet> pero entonces tendrás los .deb a buen recaudo no?
<sianhulo> y eso es cuando no se va, realmente necesito hacer un backup
<sianhulo> mi primo el otro dia me borró el cache generado al instalarse una aplicacion ._.
<tabunet> yo lo que hago, tengo dos discos duros de 500Gb uno con Ubuntu y el otro para datos gordos tipo música, etc...
<tabunet> incluyendo claro algunos instaladores
<tabunet> en el disco de Ubuntu también guardo algún documento, fotos y cosillas
<tabunet> pero para eso hago Backup de /home/usuario con Deja Dup Backup Tools
<tabunet> que está disponible en el centro de software
<tabunet> es una gran herramienta, super sencilla que ya me sacó de un apuro el día que tuve que reinstalar
<tabunet> ya que tuve un problema con KDE y el tamaño de letra y luego inclusó me colgó el sistema
<tabunet> el tamaño de letra era demasiado pequeño para mi pantalla que es una LCD de 40 pulgadas
<tabunet> con Unity no tengo ningún problema con las letras
<brian-99> Hola, alguien usa pidgin?
<tabunet> Hola brian-99
<brian-99> hola tabunet
<tabunet> La verdad que yo uso Enphaty que va estupendo
<brian-99> ahm son parecidos
<brian-99> tal vez puedas ayudarme
<brian-99> porque me da igual los 2
<brian-99> pero tengo un problema
<brian-99> con el tamaño de la fuente
<tabunet> y luego los programas de chat integrados en el navegador
<brian-99> bueno
<brian-99> el problema es ¿como configuro el tamaño de la fuente en Empathy?
<brian-99> tabunet?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<tabunet> brian-99,
<tabunet> perdona
<brian-99> :)
<brian-99> esta bien aqui estoy:D
<tabunet> que estoy aquí a otras movidas
<tabunet> que estba en una quedada de Google+ :) dime
<brian-99> ahhh
<brian-99> :)
<brian-99> pues
<brian-99> quisiera ponerle tamaño de fuente a la conversacion
<brian-99> porque es muy chica la letra
<brian-99> y no la le
<tabunet> yo es que pidgin no uso
<tabunet> uso emphaty
<brian-99> y en emphaty?
<brian-99> a mi me da = empathy tmb me gusta
<tabunet> pero digo yo que el tamaño de la fuente se cambiará en ajustes
<tabunet> espera que estoy abriendo emphaty
<brian-99> a gracias
<brian-99> a ver ..
<tabunet> pues no veo
<tabunet> opción para cambiar el tamaño de fuente
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> pues
<brian-99> venga.. no hay viste :S
<tabunet> quizás tengas que editar algún archivo?
<brian-99> y lo peor es que soy miope
<brian-99> y con ese tamaño desde 1 mt no logro verlo
<tabunet> ah
<brian-99> :S
<tabunet> pero eso es otro tema
<brian-99> no puedo estar pegado al monitor
<tabunet> tienes las opciones de accesibilidad
<brian-99> no las encontre
<brian-99> pero vamos.. como no puede tener algo TAN basico
<brian-99> ¿?
<brian-99> :S
<brian-99> y el otro lo tiene y no funciona.. :S
<tabunet> a ver has instalaldo compiz
<tabunet> ?
<brian-99> compiz.. a ver
<tabunet> dame un sec
<brian-99> tengo algunas cosas de compiz
<brian-99> instaladas
<tabunet> si vas al centro de software
<tabunet> busca "compiz"
<brian-99> si ya
<brian-99> ahi tengo varias cosas
<tabunet> y te tiene que salir configuración avanzada de efectos de escritorio ccsm
<tabunet> eso tiene que estar insalado
<tabunet> y ahora espera un sec más
<brian-99> si ya esta instalado ese :D
<tabunet> y luego tienes que instalar los extra
<tabunet> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<brian-99> a ver..
<tabunet> si no los tenías instalados
<brian-99> como veo si los tengo?
<brian-99> por las dudas que ya los tenga..
<brian-99> que pasa si pongo sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra y estaban?
<tabunet> se reinstalan
<brian-99> mm
<brian-99> los reinstalo?
<brian-99> o donde miro graficamente XD
<brian-99> si los tengo
<tabunet> espera
<brian-99> ok :D
<tabunet> en administrador de opciones compiz config
<brian-99> no tengo administrador de opciones..
<tabunet> lanza el programilla que se llama así
<tabunet> si no lo tienes instalado es porque no tienes instalado compiz
<brian-99> como lanzo?
<brian-99> jaja perdona pero no es facil
<tabunet> usas unity verdad?
<brian-99> ubuntu 11.04 es unity creo xD
<tabunet> si claro
<brian-99> si ese uso
<tabunet> simplemente busca "administrador de opciones compiz config"
<brian-99> claro
<brian-99> ya lo busque
<brian-99> y no esta..
<brian-99> solo hay un administrador de claves
<tabunet> pues eso es que no está instalado
<brian-99> ok entonces
<brian-99> voy a terminal
<tabunet> así que abre el centro de suftware
<brian-99> y pongo sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<tabunet> no
<brian-99> ah ok
<brian-99> ya estoy en centro de soft
<tabunet> primero instala desde el centro de soft
<tabunet> busca compiz
<brian-99> ya lo busque
<brian-99> COMPIZ
<tabunet> y te sale uno que pone administración de opciones compiz config (ccsm)
<tabunet> instala ese
<tabunet> y luego los extras
<tabunet> desde el terminal
<brian-99> config avanzada de efectos de escritorio CCSm?
<tabunet> siiiii
<tabunet> ese
<brian-99> oki :D
<brian-99> jajaja :)
<brian-99> instalando
<tabunet> después de instalar esto vas al terminal
<brian-99> ya esta
<tabunet> ok
<tabunet> ahora desde el terminal
<tabunet> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<brian-99> kisto
<tabunet> y ya tienes compiz y los extras instalados
<brian-99> procesando
<brian-99> ya termino
<brian-99> :)
<brian-99> ahora si tengo el administrador de opciones compiz
<brian-99> ya lo lanze
<tabunet> vale
<tabunet> espera
<brian-99> ok gracias
<tabunet> ahora vete a la pestaña de accesibilidad
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> y marca el que se llama Enhaced Zoom Desktop
<tabunet> que es el que funciona bien
<brian-99> esa la tengo activada
<tabunet> doble click
<tabunet> para que salgan las opciones del zoom
<brian-99> si ya esta :D
<tabunet> espera un sec
<brian-99> ok :D
<tabunet> vale
<tabunet> en la primera pestaña
<brian-99> si zoom in out
<tabunet> tienes que asignar teclas al segundo que pone zoom in y al segundo que pone zoom out
<tabunet> yo tengo por ejemplo control más el signo + para aumentar el escritorio e igual pero con el signo menos para reducirlo
<brian-99> ok
<tabunet> pero espera porque no hemos terminado
<brian-99> a ver pongo editar
<brian-99> edit zoom in ?
<tabunet> si pero ves que está repetido porque uno es para el ratón y otro para las teclas
<tabunet> si te fijas
<tabunet> pues el segundo zoom in que es con el teclado
<tabunet> le asignas
<tabunet> la opción que te guste para hacer zoom al escritorio
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> estoy en el del teclado
<brian-99> por ejemplo
<tabunet> y lo mismo con zoom out
<brian-99> ctrl alt
<brian-99> porq no me deja poner el +
<tabunet> yo puse crl "+"
<brian-99> sisi
<brian-99> ya
<tabunet> y lo mismo para zoom out pero con el -
<tabunet> después de esto nos vamos a otra pestaña
<tabunet> ka que pone Zoom area Movement
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> Ves que pone Filttring
<brian-99> fitting
<tabunet> pues la opción que pone Fit Zoomed area to window
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> es para hacer zoom a una ventana especifica cuando está activa
<tabunet> por ejemplo yo le asigné ctrl+z
<brian-99> ah entiendo :D
<brian-99> ctrl z
<brian-99> para aumentar la ventana de pidgin
<tabunet> yes
<tabunet> para aumentar cualquier ventana activa
<tabunet> y luego para quitar el zoom
<tabunet> pues si pusiste crtl y -
<brian-99> a ver
<tabunet> en la opción anterior pues quitás el zoom y ya está
<brian-99> espera
<brian-99> ya le asigne
<brian-99> a ah
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> fit window to the zoom level
<tabunet> a mi me viene muy bien porque tengo una tele de 40 pulgadas y hay tareas que se hacen incómodas
<brian-99> esa es para reducir?
<tabunet> puede ser
<tabunet> pero yo esa la tengo deshabilitada
<tabunet> sinceramente esa opción no la toqué jejej
<tabunet> espero que te haya servido algo de ayuda
<brian-99> ah
<brian-99> pero oye
<brian-99> si aumentas
<brian-99> una ventana de pidgin por ejm
<brian-99> y la quieres desaumentar
<brian-99> porque sin quere aumentaste mucho..
<tabunet> no cuando haces zoom a la ventana especifica
<tabunet> se aumenta automático
<tabunet> otra cosa es aumentar el escritorio
<tabunet> que hay si que puedes darle más o menos zoom al escritorio completo
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> lo puse al reves xD
<tabunet> bueno eso es tocar los ajustes no pasa nada ;)
<brian-99> jajaj :D
<brian-99> gracias me ha servido mucho
<brian-99> de todas formas, algo para mejorar
<brian-99> seria agregar la opcion de fuentes
<brian-99> en un chat
<brian-99> ..
<brian-99> es lo mas BASICO
<brian-99> que hay
<brian-99> xD
<tabunet> también puedes aumentar o disminuir el tamaño de los lanzadores de unity
<tabunet> los iconos del docl izquierdo
<tabunet> en escritorio
<brian-99> ahm es muy personalizable
<tabunet> Ubunty Unity Plugin
<tabunet> entras ahí y en la pestaña experimental
<tabunet> hay te poe launcher icon size
<tabunet> los pones a tu gusti
<tabunet> a tu gusto
<brian-99> puedo poner y quitar cosas
<brian-99> por ejm
<tabunet> una cosa tiene muchos efectos y chorradillas pero no se te ocurra activar el cubo 3D porque dejó de funcionar
<brian-99> desmarcar unity
<brian-99> que sucede si desmarco unity?
<tabunet> pues no se sinceramente yo tengo marcado Ubuntu Unity plugin por lo que te digo
<brian-99> jajaj cubo de escritorio? se cae el sistema
<tabunet> para dar el tamaño que quieras a los iconos del dock
<brian-99> ahmm
<tabunet> si te metes dentro de ubuntu unity plugin
<tabunet> en la pestaña experimental
<tabunet> te pone ahí
<tabunet> launcher icon size
<brian-99> sisi
<tabunet> y los ajustas al gusto
<brian-99> lo tengo en 48
<tabunet> yo puse 45
<tabunet> pero por mi pantalla
<brian-99> claro
<brian-99> jaja venga
<brian-99> muchas gracias :D
<brian-99> es muy perzonalizable
<tabunet> ahora volvemos atrás
<tabunet> y en la sección escritorio
<tabunet> mira a ver si tienes marcada la casilla expo
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> esta marcada
<tabunet> bien entra
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> doble click
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> en la pestaña behaiviour
<tabunet> donde pone expo animation
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> pon la de Vortex
<tabunet> que es muy chula
<brian-99> ZOOM tenia
<tabunet> y donde pone zoom time yo lo tengo con este valor: 0.6758
<brian-99> veo la letra mas oscura?
<tabunet> ahora si le das a la tecla super(la del dibujo de windows + S
<tabunet> te hace el efecto expo en los escritorios
<tabunet> jejeje
<brian-99> ahhhhhh
<brian-99> jajajaj xd
<brian-99> ahi lo entendi xD
<tabunet> ya sabes que los linux tienen varias pantallas de escritorio para que por ejemplo en el primero abras aplicaciones de internet
<tabunet> en el segundo de dibujo por ejemplo etc
<tabunet> para ser más productivo vamos jeje
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> estoy mirando los que habia
<brian-99> xD
<brian-99> que lindo atajo
<brian-99> no sabia windows+s
<brian-99> que abria los escritorios
<brian-99> :D
<tabunet> si hay tutorial por ahí de como crearte un fondo de pantalla con los atajos de unity
<brian-99> jaja
<brian-99> oye
<brian-99> una ultima pregunta
<brian-99> donde puedo ver comandos para aprender
<brian-99> de la consola
<brian-99> ¿?
<tabunet> www.ubuntu-es.org
<tabunet> es la documentación oficial y los foros en español
<tabunet> poco a poco
<brian-99> ahm muchas gracias
<brian-99> veo que dice que hay una ubuntu
<brian-99> 11.10?
<tabunet> es la siguiente versión
<tabunet> está en alpha
<brian-99> ah ya se puede usar?
<tabunet> creo que la versión final sale para octubre
<tabunet> por poder se puede
<tabunet> pero es inestable
<alastor> yo te recomiendo un libro http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5474352/Unix-y-Linux-Guia-practica-_LIBRO_.html
<brian-99> ahm seria lindo probarla :P
<tabunet> por lo que si eres más o menos nuevo recomiendo que te quedes en la estable
<brian-99> gracias alastor :D
<tabunet> y para probarla
<tabunet> para probar la nueva
<alastor> n.n!
<tabunet> podrías usar virtualbox
<brian-99> ahm lei que es para montar cosas o algo asi
<tabunet> virtualbox es para montar maquinas virtuales con cualquier sistema operativo
<brian-99> jajaja
<alastor> brian-99 eres mujer ?
<brian-99> mejor esperare a que salga la proxima
<brian-99> porque apenas estoy aprendiendo xD
<tabunet> si te lo bajas de su web tendrás la versión más reciente de virtualbox
<brian-99> soy hombre
<tabunet> tramquilo poco a poco brian-99
<tabunet> ha sido muy buena idea que decidas aprender
<brian-99> si esta buenisimo
<brian-99> lo unico complicado es que intentaba instalar cossas
<brian-99> y no entendia nada jaja
<ElNecio> Buenas noches.
<tabunet> y entre todos los sitios de internet que hay dedicados a ubuntu y el canal de irc aprenderás muchísimo
<alastor> ho disculpa n.n ! brian-99
<brian-99> si, ayer un chico me enseño
<brian-99> a instalar archivos .deb
<brian-99> jaja todo bien alastor
<tabunet> ah perfecto
<alastor> el comado para instalar en consola:  sudo apt-get "nombre del programa "
<alastor> el comado para instalar en consola:  sudo apt-get install "nombre del programa "
<tabunet> si exacto como dice alastor para un programa como verás en muchas webs se usa el comando apt-get install programa
<brian-99> utilize el comando: sudo dpkg -i nombredelarchivo.deb
<tabunet> con sudo por delantellro
<tabunet> exacto
<tabunet> eso es lo que te iba a dec
<brian-99> pero que diferencia hay entre
<tabunet> a decir
<brian-99> dpkg -i
<tabunet> cuando te bajas el deb
<brian-99> y el otro?
<tabunet> se usa dpkg -i
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> con sudo por delante tanto para apt-get install paquete como para dpkg -i paquete
<brian-99> si
<tabunet> ya que son comandos que necesitan privilegios de admin o root como se llama en linux
<brian-99> para archivos .deb uso el dpkg -i
<brian-99> y el otro apt-get install para cuales uso?
<alastor_1> para borrar !!: sudo apt-get remove
<alastor_1> para borrar !!: sudo apt-get remove "nombre del programa"
<tabunet> si para borrar es: sudo apt-get remove --purge programa
<alastor_1> n.n!
<tabunet> el --purge sirve para que también borre los archivos de configuración de ese programa
<brian-99> a ver
<brian-99> el nombre del programa directamente?
<tabunet> como siempre cualquier duda que tengas con un comando
<brian-99> asi de facil?
<tabunet> man comando
<brian-99> man comando?
<tabunet> y te sacará las páginas del manual
<tabunet> ejemplo
<tabunet> man apt-get
<brian-99> ahhhhhh
<brian-99> GENIAL :D
<ElNecio> Si hay alguien que tenga experiencia en programación quería preguntarle que tan dificil puede ser aprender a hacer drivers para ubuntu, yo se sólo lo más básico de armar pequeñas aplicaciones.
<alastor> n.n!
<brian-99> entonces ahi me explica para que es ese comando :D
<tabunet> exacto
<tabunet> y todas sus opciones
<tabunet> Hola ElNecio pues ahí no tengo ni idea
<alastor> cheka el libro ke te pase tambien !!!
<gonzo_> buenas
<ElNecio> ok
<alastor> material hay un monton en la red !
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> esta en zip :P
<alastor> espera
<brian-99> tendre que descomprimirlo creo
<tabunet> yo me lo voy a descargar también para que mis amigos puedan verlo
<alastor> pon esto en una consola ç
<alastor> sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<gonzo_> alguien me podria orientar en como instalar backtrack 5 junto a ubuntu?
<alastor> y luego ke se haya terminado de instalar
<alastor> porn este
<gonzo_> veo en webs sobre repositorios
<alastor> sudo aptitude install p7zip
<tabunet> brian-99, tienes jdownloader en linux
<tabunet> ?
<brian-99> no tengo
<tabunet> ok espera un sec plis
<brian-99> 	sudo aptitude install p7zip
<alastor> con eso podras comprimir y descomprimir rar y zip !
<brian-99> si perfecto
<brian-99> una consulta
<brian-99> sudo es para instalar
<brian-99> aptitude que es?
<alastor> haaa jdownloader fue una lata instalarlo XD!
<brian-99> xD ?
<tabunet> no espera
<tabunet> que es muy fácil
<brian-99> es muy largo el manual xD
<ElNecio> aptitude y apt-get son equvalentes
<brian-99> de sudo aptitude
<gonzo_> alastor,para mi fue facil siguiendo la guia de la web slice of linux
<tabunet> que hay ppa para jdwonloader
<gonzo_> recomiendo esa web para principiantes
<brian-99> entonces es lo mismo
<brian-99> ok
<ElNecio> sudo no es instalar es dar permiso de superusuario brian 99
<alastor> cjeka este video como instalar jdownloader en ubuntu
<alastor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8evInlLfCc
<brian-99> ahhhh
<brian-99> oik
<brian-99> que lio
<gonzo_> por lo que veo en mi centro de software si hay ppa para jdownloader
<alastor> pero no es facil cunaod lo haces solo !
<tabunet> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<brian-99> en centro de soft no hay jdownloader en el mio
<brian-99> entonces tengo que bajarlo
<gonzo_> si me permitis el comentario,visiten slice of linux,cuando reinstalo ubuntu,desde ahi instalo jdownloader
<ElNecio> cada tanto voy a repetir mi pregunta por si aparece alguien que entiende del tema, espero que no les moleste
<gonzo_> brian-99 mirate la web slice of linux
<brian-99> ok
<brian-99> a ver
<tabunet> paso el link mejor http://www.pinguinosycia.com/instalar-jdownloader-en-ubuntu-10-04-desde-repositorios/
<brian-99> estoy bajando el paquete ubuntu
<tabunet> está chupado
<ElNecio> Si hay alguien que tenga experiencia en programación quería preguntarle que tan dificil puede ser aprender a hacer drivers para ubuntu, yo se sólo lo más básico de armar pequeñas aplicaciones.
<tabunet> brian-99, las ppa¡s son repositorios de software que no está disponible en en el centro de software de ubuntu
<brian-99> pero una pregunta
<brian-99> por ejemplo
<ElNecio> exacto
<tabunet> como jdownloader por ejemplo
<brian-99> yo fui a la pagina de jdownloader
<alastor> che el video aki esta todo con todo y comandos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8evInlLfCc
<ElNecio> tenés que agregarlos
<gonzo_> http://sliceoflinux.com/2011/05/09/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-paso-a-paso/
<brian-99> y esta disponible jdownloader paralinux y paquetes ubuntu
<brian-99> bajo algo de ahi
<brian-99> y con ese archivo instalo ?
<tabunet> brian sigue estos pasos http://www.pinguinosycia.com/instalar-jdownloader-en-ubuntu-10-04-desde-repositorios/
<gonzo_> yo segui esa guia para instalar todo,incluido jdownloader y su ppa
<tabunet> que son sólo dos
<brian-99> perfecto
<brian-99> gracias
<brian-99> pero queria saber
<ElNecio> tambien asi se puede brian 99, pero tener el repositorio te avisa automáticamente cuando hay actualizacion
<brian-99> osea entiendo
<tabunet> agregar la ppa, actualizar la base de datos de repos e instalar
<brian-99> pero no voy a entrar siempre a molestar
<alastor> XD
<brian-99> para cada cosa que quiera instalar jaja
<brian-99> quiero minimamente independizarme para instalar cosas que baje xD
<tabunet> en el link que te pegué la primera línea :sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<tabunet> es para añadir un repositorio en este caso el de jdownloader
<brian-99> aun no entiendo el lenguaje que usan
<brian-99> repositorio
<brian-99> no se que es un repositorio
<ElNecio> mirá brian yo la primera vez que usé linux putié como el tano pasman mas o menos
<brian-99> xD
<brian-99> jajajaja
<brian-99> pues entiendeme
<ElNecio> pero despues le tomé un poco la mano
<brian-99> estoy bastante perdido
<brian-99> con tantas cosas xD
<tabunet> y la segunda línea: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<gonzo_> hazme caso amigo
<gonzo_> mirate esa web aprenderas mogollon
<tabunet> la primera parte es para actualizar las repos sudo apt-get update
<tabunet> la segunda parte es para instalar
<brian-99> gracias gonzo
<brian-99> la voy a mirar
<brian-99> si tabunet
<tabunet> y lo de && es para ejecutar dos comandos en una sóla linea
<brian-99> ah todo de una vez
<brian-99> se podria hacer por separado pero esto es resumir nomas
<tabunet> sip
<alastor> jajajajaja
<brian-99> jajaja
<alastor> te digo ke chekes el video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8evInlLfCc
<alastor> n.n!
<brian-99> estpy viendo :D
<ElNecio> Hace tiempo atrás, bastante tiempo, cuando entraba en este chat había un usuario que se logeaba como anka-ar o algo así. Alguien lo conoce ??
<alastor> mmmm no !
<alastor> yo no n.n!
<brian-99> yo no
<alastor> por que ¿?=
<ElNecio> ok, es que esta persona me tiró unos datos copados para introducirme en el mundo de programacion con gambas y fue una buena experiencia
<ElNecio> no soy un genio
<ElNecio> pero logré hacer un juego para conectar la alfombra de ocho flechas para que salten los chicos
<ElNecio> eso fue mucho para mi
<jmanuel_cool> saludos gentes
<brian-99> :D
<ElNecio> hi
<tabunet> alastor, podrías subir el libro de unix y linux aquí por favor http://ge.tt/
<tabunet> que no hace falta registro ni nada
<tabunet> el único limite para usuarios no registrados en http://ge.tt/ es que el enlace caduca a los 30 días
<tabunet> gracias de antemano
<alastor> estoy en eso ! tabunet son 2 partes
<tabunet> ok gracias jejej
<alastor> espera se esta cargando !
<alastor> XD por un instante pense ke hay te decia te amo ! tabunet chass ¬¬
<alastor> la dislecxia !
<alastor> XD!
<alastor> dislpa mi falta de informacion pero que es gambas ??? o para que sirve ElNecio
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> arp-, Estás por ahí?
<ElNecio> es un entorno de desarrollo tipo visualbasic para linux
<brian-99> alguien usa amule?
<ElNecio> un programa para hacer programas
<alastor> haaa on como el Geany
<omar> brian-99, tal vez no te interese saber, pero yo utilizo frost wire
<ElNecio> puede ser
<alastor> no por hay no estamos !!! estamos aqui !
<alastor> n.n!
<ElNecio> pero la verdad es que el gambas es el único que aprendí a usar
<ElNecio> no soy experto
<alastor> pero los expertos se hace con el tiempo
<alastor> n.n!
<ElNecio> quizá, me refiero a que no soy informático
<ElNecio> aprendí por mi cuenta
<alastor> "si me lo dice lo se " "silo escribo lo aprendo " "si lo practico lo domino "
<brian-99> omar
<brian-99> si esta bien, estoy probandolos
<alastor> eso no importa los q diseñaron el morse no eran informaticos y no deja de ser binario !
<omar> brian-99, frost wire me ha dado muy buenos resultados, además que se puede configuar fácilmente
<jmanuel_cool> ya regreso
<alastor> sale!
<brian-99> si amule parece complicado
<brian-99> una pregunta
<ElNecio> gracias alastor
<brian-99> para instalar frostwire por ejemplo
<brian-99> necesito descargarlo desde el navegador
<brian-99> o puedo desde la consola poner algunos comandos y que haga todo solo?
<PunkiD> saludos! :)
<ElNecio> una opinión, el frostwire es más fácil de usar y más rápido quizá pero en el amule encontŕas mucha más variedad
<alastor> para eso estamos !n.n
<ElNecio> usen los dos mejor
<brian-99> intento
<brian-99> pero amule no me baja loque pongo a bajar
<ElNecio> siempre es más fructifero buscar por varios lados
<omar> brian-99, creo que tienes que descargar la aplicación de su página oficial
<alastor> kien me pisio q subiera el libro de Unix-linus ?????????''
<omar> me parece que no está en los repos
<omar> creo
<alastor> ha este sitio    http://ge.tt
<brian-99> si venga gracias :D
<brian-99> ya lo instale :D
<alastor> http://ge.tt/8aTmdD6
<ElNecio> yo también estoy interesado en el libro alastor
<alastor> hay esta el libro de unis-linux   http://ge.tt/8aTmdD6
<brian-99> me dio un error al procesar frostwire?
<ElNecio> lo estoy bajando, gracias
<ElNecio> 32.34 MB ?
<gonzo_> hola,algun consejo para instalar y configurar correctamente wine en ubuntu 11.04
<ElNecio> que yo sepa el wine se instala sólo, no se, a mi nunca me dió problemas
<alastor> si 32. 34 aprox se ve en buan calidad segun yo
<ElNecio> ok, gracias
<gonzo_> a mi,que soy novato,al instalar steam(plataforma de juegos)y un juego,el juego si me daba problemas
<ElNecio> entiendo
<ElNecio> disculpá nunca lo use de ese modo
<ElNecio> voy a probar ese tal steam a ver de que se trata
<alastor> como pregunta general si son novatos !!! como entraron a este foro ??? estan por consola ??
<xangua> o por una página
<xangua> y muchos clientes irc tienen configurado freenode
<alastor> la paguina directamente es ??
<omar> arp-, hola estás ?????
<ElNecio> hasta luego
<Infernet> hola
<alastor> heee la pagina del foro es ??
<Infernet> alastor: el foro de q?
<alastor> algunos estan conectados por consola aqui otros por una web ! la pregunta cual es esa web ?
<Borreguito2000> hola
<Borreguito2000> Mi disco duro me marcó errores de particiones.. usé  fsck... ahora tengo todo en "lost+found"..
<Borreguito2000> hay manera de recuperar mi sistema o de plano hago copia de lo que tenga en ese folder?
<Infernet> Borreguito2000: si tu disco rigido esta a punto de morir, tener tus archivos a mano es un claro signo de recuperacion de sistema
<Borreguito2000> a partir de ese monton de carpeta de puros numeros puede recuperar mi sistema? (para seguit googleando)
<Borreguito2000> Si no para que perder mi tiempo  y solo recupear archivos como fotos, musica etc, etc
<jmanuel_cool> Borreguito2000, mi recomendación es que hagas respaldo de lo mas importante y luego reunas para un nuevo rígido
<dimitruss> buenas noches Peru
<gonzo_> hola
<Infernet> hola
<gonzo_> conoceis el programa tor,polipo y vidalia??
<Infernet> no
<alastor> si!
<gonzo_> es k siempre k lo instalo,la primera vez arranca,pero luego no
<gonzo_> nunca consigo hacerlo funcionar
<alastor> es luego se atora
<gonzo_> y desinstalar no se aun con ubuntu,tengo los repositorios
<alastor> solo cierralo y buelbe a brirlo !
<alastor> pon esto en la consola
<Infernet> gonzo_: sudo apt-get remove nombreprograma
<alastor> sudo killall tor
<alastor> luego esto
<alastor> sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<gonzo_> algo mas?
<alastor> o si kieres una guia para ver si esta mal instalado cheka esto
<alastor> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8203356/Tor-en-Ubuntu-10_10-_Tor-_-Polipo-_-Vidalia-_-TorButton_.html
<alastor> yo digo q con eso !
<gonzo_> gracias,viendo esa guia,k te parece si lo desinstalo y lo instalo siguiendo esa guia?
<alastor> vale
<alastor> pero avisame cuandop vayas en la parte que dice En otra consola generamos el password para usar en Tor, usamos este comando reemplazando "clave" por el password que queramos utilizar en Tor:
<gonzo_> con k comando o comandos desinstalo por completo tor,polipo y vidalia y repositorios
<gonzo_> es k veo k hay mucho k eliminar
<alastor> pues no
<alastor> leela a detaye y veras q es facil !
<alastor> solo dime cuando vayas en la parte "En otra consola generamos el password para usar en Tor, usamos este comando reemplazando "clave" por el password que queramos utilizar en Tor: "
<alastor> vale !!!
<alastor> arankate n.n!
<gonzo_> en  centro de software sale vidalia,si desinstalo eso,se desinstalara tor y polipo tambien?
<gonzo_> vidalia es la interfaz grafica por lo k veo
<gonzo_> ok,empiezo x el paso  1 - Añadir los repositorios de los programas
<gonzo_> cuando llegue a lo k me dijiste te aviso
<alastor> ya vas en la aprte ke te dije ke me avices ?
<katarcis> xD
<Infernet> ni un gracias
<sianhulo> ¿alguien conoce un programa para hacer backups, pero no de directorios, sino de programas?
<katarcis> sianhulo, quieres guardar la configuracion de un programa?
<tottiq> hola, alguien me podría ayudar a ocupar wget para descargar una pagina web entera?
<jmanuel_cool> tottiq, yo tengo un script para eso, deja te lo paso
<tottiq> jmanuel_cool, gracias
<tottiq> es una pagina con muchos datos, y creo que me voy a tardar muchos  en pasarlos manualmente, por eso necesito bajar la web entera...
<jmanuel_cool> tottiq, mira: http://www.4shared.com/file/Ohq2aWU8/scripts-wgettar.html alli estan los scripts, uno es para bajar archivos sueltos y el otro hace lo que necesitas
<tottiq> jmanuel_cool, ok deja y pruebo
<tottiq> jmanuel_cool, gracias
<bjk> saludos
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> como estas
<bjk> que arquitectura es mejor instalar ubuntu 32 o 64 para un procesador core 2duo
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> #ubuntu-ar
<tottiq> bjk, depende de tu memoria ram
<brian-99> ayuda con drivers ati?
<wicope> hola brian-99
<brian-99> hola wicope
<brian-99> esta funcionando mal mi sitema
<brian-99> sobre todo al ver videos en youtube se acentua mucho
<wicope> brian-99: detalles .. ya sabes .. lo de siempre .. que distro tienes y pregunta concreta explicada de forma extensa
<brian-99> UBUNTU 11.04 tengo un problema de rendimiento del sistema, en videos como youtube, y usar la pc, añadido que no puedo poner una frecuencia mayor a 60Hz. Instale el driver ofrecido por ubuntu para ATI, se instala correctamente, pide reiniciar, inicia la pantalla de UBUNTU mas grande de lo normal, pero todo bien hasta ahi, luego se apaga el monitor Fuera de Frecuencia, pero el sistema inicia....
<brian-99> ...Me ingenie y tocando las teclas sin ver logre cambiar la resolucion y poder ver el escritorio. El problema es que el driver no soluciona ninguno de los 2 problemas que tengo. Mal rendimiento y la frecuencia.
<wicope> brian-99: a bote pronto ponte a mirar logs a ver que puede ocasionar problemas para quitarlos y ver si va mejorando la cosa; grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brian-99> ahora estoy sin el driver, lo quite porque iba peor que sin el
<brian-99> que es lo de logs? soy novato, instalacion nueva
<wicope> brian-99: los logs son ficheros de texto que están para que sean leidos por alguien un poco "suelto" y vea los errores, para después buscar en internet con esa información para solucionar el fallo.. puedes leer el logs de la gráfica y ver así que pasa con los drivers y las extensiones, módulos ...
<brian-99> si me sale una lista pero no se interpretarlo
<wicope> brian-99: las ati en el tiempo que recuerdo siempre había que hacerle algún que otro apaño para que fuese aceptable
<brian-99> entonces la solucion no esta a mi alcanze?
<brian-99> anda fatal el video :S
<wicope> brian-99 te haces preguntas a ti mismo.. entonces la solucion no esta a mi alcanze?
<brian-99> es cierto
<wicope> brian-99: empieza por leer, yo en tu caso empezaría por ver que falla con el driver que usas, para ver al menos ... en el terminal: gnome-system-log y mira Xorg.0.log ... si, te pone una leyenda de los símbolos: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting, 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational, 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<brian-99> aparecen todas las leyendas
<brian-99> no entiendo que tengo que mirar..
<brian-99> [  5611.227] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<brian-99> [  5611.227] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<brian-99> [  5611.214] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx
<brian-99> [  5611.214] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<brian-99> y unos varios WW mas..
<wicope> glxinfo | egrep 'OpenGL|direct' y glxgears son dos comandos que a mi me son útiles, uno es para ver la aceleración 3D y el otro para comparar un número
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<freeli2> hola a tod@s, que es una libreria en linux?
<erAbuelo> codigo comun a varios programas
<freeli2> a varios programas o para varios programas
<erAbuelo> freeli2: todo el codigo que quieras poder reutilizar, lo metes en una libreria
<freeli2> puedes darme una "analogia" de que es una libreria?
<freeli2> simplemente codigo?
<erAbuelo> codigo, algoritmos, funciones, llamalo como quieras
<freeli2> ok
<erAbuelo> hasta la tarde
<red-tag> Hola, tengo problemas con un servidor. Después de un reinicio que ha sido muy largo no funcionan algunos servicios como mysql.
<red-tag> he mirado /var/log/mysql/error.log y esta en blanco
<red-tag> alguien pude ayudar ???
<mimecar> !detalles red-tag
<kubot> red-tag: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<red-tag> lo se
<red-tag> la verdad es que no se por donde empezar
<mimecar> inicia a mano el servicio de mysql
<red-tag> esta noche añadi unas locales al sevidor i se me ocurrió reiniciar.
<red-tag> no se analizar de donde viene el problema
<mimecar> inicia a mano el servicio de mysql
<red-tag> con /etc/init.d/mysql start obtengo un Job failed to start
<red-tag> y los log de mysql en blanco
<mimecar> ¿como has modificado los locales?
<red-tag> ejecuté /usr/share/locales/install-longuage-pack es_ES
<mimecar> ¿si pones los locales que tenías antes pasa lo mismo?
<red-tag> he mirado otros log como /var/log/messages y se diria que algo va mal pero no se descifrar
<red-tag> He hecho la misma operación con en_US que es le pack que tenia inicialmente y no hay canvios
<red-tag> creo que esto lo unico que hace es añadir locales. no sustituir
<red-tag> alguna idea ?
<mimecar> si logs no
<red-tag> como puede pasaros el log
<red-tag> ¿
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<raquel> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a acabar de configurar un lvm en natty? Quiero juntar 2 volúmenes lógicos de un grupo de volúmenes pero no se como. El que tengo ya es mi home, y quiero ampilar el espacio con el hdd nuevo que tengo.
<red-tag> os passo el syslog del último reinicio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651111/
<mimecar> raquel: en las opciones de administración de ubuntu no te sale alguna opción de LVM?
<mimecar> red-tag: ¿te queda espacio en el disco duro?
<raquel> mimecar, si, pero no veo ninguna que sea para ampliar el espacio del disco, voy a probar con gparted a ver si me deja ampliarlo porque la única opción que tengo es crear otro volúmen lógico
<mimecar> gparted me parece que no trabaja con LVM
<raquel> pues tendré que tirar de terminal :-)
<mimecar> antes de jugar con las particiciones haz un backup de tus datos
<red-tag> tienes razón !! df pone que / 100% used pero es impossible
<red-tag> tengo 1TB de disco y no tantos datos
<mimecar> red-tag: ahí tienes la causa del fallo
<raquel> ya, pero no tengo espacio para guardar los datos, espero no equivocarme :p No puede ser tan complicado, de hecho la gracia de LVM es esa, que puedas añadir en caliente.
<mimecar> tienes 1 TB solo para / ?
<mimecar> raquel: jugar con particiones tiene consecuencias
<red-tag> si, aproximadamente 1TB
<mimecar> red-tag: consigue más espacio
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas unos logs de varios GB
<red-tag> ejecuto du -sch / y pone que / tinene 49G
<red-tag> esto es de locos
<mimecar> de locos no
<mimecar> tienes /var en otra partición?
<red-tag> no
<raquel> red-tag, sudo fdisk -l
<raquel> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<red-tag> la salida de fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651119/
<mimecar> sdb son 60 GB
<mimecar> en que línea aparece el disco de 1 TB?
<red-tag> pues tendira que ser /dev/md1
<mimecar> estas usando LVM?
<red-tag> mdadm
<raquel> red-tag, un sudo cat /etc/fstab ayudaría también
<red-tag> el fstab es: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651128/
<raquel> red-tag, Disk /dev/md1: 56.1 GB, 56116576256 bytes. ¿Que pone en la caja?
<red-tag> no tengo el servidor fisicamente accessible
<red-tag> esta en un datacenter
<red-tag> md1 tendría que tener almenos 900G
<red-tag> no puedo acceder a /dev/sda con fdisk
<raquel> no tienen soporte técnico, quizá ellos lo tengan más por la mano...
<red-tag> solo hardware
<red-tag> reemplazar piezas
<mimecar> si tu pides un disco de 1 TB y no lo tienes accessible
<mimecar> te lo tienen que arreglar
<raquel> bueno , si crees que un dispositivo una vez que te lo entregan, tiene menos capacidad de la que has contratado, yo se lo comentaría directamente, quizá se ha equivocado el técnico y te ha puesto uno que no era
<red-tag> voy a darles guerra. Muchas gracias amigos.
<freeli2> amig
<freeli2> de donde eres emma?
<guampa> buenos dias
 * Kernelsan saluda
<Infernet> hola
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo hacer para que no se inicie automaticamente la sesion en unity??
<jmanuel_cool> muy buenos días por la mañana
<pandote> gracias
<pandote> igualemente
<jmanuel_cool> pandote, no se unity, pero busca por Sistema > Administración, debería aparecer algo sobre los usuarios y la ventana de autenticación o algo
 * jmanuel_cool no usa unity, sigue con el tradicional gdm
<pandote> pero no tengo sistema administracion
<pandote> ahi esta la cuestion
<scherenhaenden> no se como pero en mi escritorio se auto instalo un malware :S
<scherenhaenden> aclk mbox
<rommel> hola buenos dias
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacer para q salga el controlador grafico de volumen en la barra de herramientas
<rommel> despues de aceptar actualisar el sistema no me sale el control de volumen q tenia al lado de la señal de internet
<xangua> clic derecho en e panel-añadir-indicador
<rommel> xangua: no sale nada q sea respecto al volumen
<rommel> asiendo eso para agregar
<rommel> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> INDICADOR
<xangua> o simplemente restaura el panel
<xangua> !panels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<rommel> gracias kubot
<rommel> ch y por q a podiso originarse eso?
<rommel> kubot: perdi las notas q estaban en el la barra como puedo recuperarlas?
<kubot> rommel: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<rommel> ok gracias ygual
<rommel> ya lo resolvi gracias
<wicope> rommel: el que está ayudando es xangua, kubot es sólo un bot que lo maneja xangua .. para la próxima
<rommel> perdon wicope que es un bot?
<rommel> siendo asi gracias xangua
<wicope> un bot es un programa básicamente
<rommel> me sale un triangulo rojo en la barra de como poder actualisar bien para q no salga mas eso
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> sale que mi sistema esta actualisado no se por q ahun sigue saliendo en triangulo rojo
<wicope> le das al triangulo rojo y que ves? algo pendiente de actualizar?
<rommel> dise q esta obsoleto la comprobacion del sistema que verifique manualmente
<mimecar> rommel: abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> eso te pondrá todas las actualizaciones
<rommel> gracias mimecar
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651217/
<rommel> no actualiso nada
<rommel> sigue el triangulo rojo
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla y que se vea el triángulo
<rommel> en eso estoi
<fzeta> ieps!!
<rommel> http://img853.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img853/8840/pantallazo2vw.png
<rommel> esto es lo que me sale despues de tratar de actualisar despues de hacer clip en el triangulo rojo
<rommel> a bueno ahora te hago otra caprura de lo que me pedis mimecar
<mimecar> eso no es un "error"
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<mimecar> y que están caidos
<rommel> http://img220.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img220/6668/triangulurojo.png
<rommel> una vez me psao algo paresido y tube que cambiar el servidor al que tengo en este momento
<rommel> tendre solo que esperar a que se recuepere el servidor o cambio
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar esos repositorios o buscar la ruta que usan ahora
<mimecar> pero no te afecta al funcionamiento del sistema
<rommel> a bueno de seguir asi vos decis q no afectara el uso normal del mismo
<mimecar> es lo que pasa por poner repositorios externos
<rommel> es q en su momento se habia caido mal el de ubuntu argentina
<mimecar> tu fallo no es con los repositorios de ubuntu oficiales
<rommel> ahora si es de la uba que es la q me esta sirviendo como repo
<rommel> por sierto ya salio en triangulo rojo
<rommel> por si solo
<mimecar> rommel: y te seguirá saliendo
<rommel> por otro lado te preguntaba si sabes como configurar el icono que te da supuestamente el estado de tiempo metereologico
<forces> saluton
<rommel> DEFAULT_LOCATION sale esto
<rommel> perdon por las letras mayus.
<mimecar> en el applet de tiempo de gnome seleccionas tu ciudad y ya funciona
<rommel> y como hacer eso?
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el applet, propiedades
<rommel> a que le llamas applet?
<mimecar> a la aplicación que has puesto en la barra de gnome
<rommel> pero no me sale propiedades
<mimecar> usas el botón derecho?
<rommel> si asi es
<rommel> sale otras cosasmenos propiedades
<ernest> buenas
<Exio4> Buenas ernest
<ernest> como va?
<rommel> ya lo logre gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<rommel> sos un genio amigo
<rommel> te agradesco por tu tiempo
<mimecar> no, le dedico más tiempo al ordenador que tu
<rommel> a eso es eguro
<rommel> solo estoi por ak en mis ratos libres
<rommel> la ves pasada estabaaccidentado
<rommel> y estaba en casa
<rommel> pero ahora estoi trabajando y solo vuelvo a las noches
<rommel> hasata la proxima
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<Infernet> hola
<ozzy> alguien sabe como activar compiz en 11.04
<Exio4> ozzy: Usando gnome en vez de unity ? (Al logearte hay una opcion .. [abajo])
<Infernet> ozzy: lo instalaste?
<Exio4> Infernet: Compiz no viene instalado? (por unity)
<ozzy> compiz? si, pero no veo el cssm
<Infernet> ozzy: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ozzy> k, puedes usar compiz con unity?
<Infernet> ozzy: si
<Exio4> Pero no es recomendable
<ozzy> so es mejor usarlo con ubuntu classic, verdad?
<Infernet> ozzy: unity esta en estado beta
<Infernet> hay unas cuantas fallas
<Exio4> ozzy: exacto
<Infernet> pero es usable
<Exio4> Infernet: ¿?
<ozzy> ohhh...
<ozzy> bueno, voy a intentar, aunque la ultima vez, me dejo sin escritorio el compiz
<Exio4> ozzy: Suerte!
<ozzy> por cierto, una pregunta conocen algun canal donde hablen sobre juegos con Wine, Crossover o Playonlinux?
<Exio4> ozzy: yo ni idea, lo siento :s
<raff> hola
<Infernet> hola
<jmanuel_cool> hail
<Infernet> hi
<eliricci> ubuntu 10.04 no funciona el "preferencias de sonido" aunque, se escucha los reproductores... que hago?
<eliricci> no puedo cambiar el volumen
<eliricci> estoy actualizando, la ultima vez, fue hace cinco 5 dias
<mimecar> si subes el volumen no funciona?
<eliricci> al parecer: Detectando sus dispositivos de sonido:
<eliricci> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<eliricci>                       HDA Intel at 0xfc700000 irq 22
<eliricci> nono
<eliricci> ni baja ni sube
<mimecar> ¿has modificado algo en el sistema antes del fallo?
<eliricci> no se, creo que no... mi hermanito tambien ha tocado la compu, y mi novia (la USUARIA PRINCIPAL)
<mimecar> ¿pasa lo mismo con los otros usuarios?
<eliricci> EH.. NO SE, NO HAY OTROS USUARIOS
<eliricci> perdon por las mayus
<Exio4> !mayus
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Exio4> eliricci: :P
<mimecar> eliricci: estas diciendo que tres personas usan la misma cuenta en el ordenador?
<eliricci> si
<eliricci> es bastante erroneo verdad?
<mimecar> es mejor usar un usuario por cuenta
<eliricci> lo se
<mimecar> si compartes, cualquier puede ver tus datos
<eliricci> pero se artarian con las contraseñas.,, etc
<mimecar> tardas 1 minuto en crear dos cuentas
<eliricci> ok
<eliricci> gracias
<mimecar> ¿el control de volumen está puesto en "Maestro" ?
<eliricci> no lo se como lo se a eso?
<Evil_Cat> hip
<katarcis> hop
<katarcis> xD
<eliricci> esta bien, haremos las cuentas de usuarios... justo se me reinicio por que termino la actualizacion
<eliricci> mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el icono del altavoz, propiedades
<mimecar> comprueba que esté seleccionado el volumen maestro
<eliricci> no funciona
<mimecar> ¿no puedes seleccionarlo?
<eliricci> (i) esperando a que el sistema de sonido responda...    Pero no hace nada
<eliricci> solo boton "cancelar"
<eliricci> no
<eliricci> no puedo seleccionarlo
<mimecar> ¿no has instalado en ese equipo repositorios de PPA o has puesto programas raros?
<eliricci> wine, y torcs
<eliricci> algo"raro"?
<mimecar> torcs está en los repositorios?
<eliricci> no lo se
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que estes usando repositorios externos
<mimecar> y alguno de los programas sea incompatible con tu sistema
<mimecar> ¿cuando empezó el fallo?
<eliricci> ahhh estoy recondando unos cambios que hice en el modo de actualizacion
<mimecar> ¿que cambios?
<eliricci> listo cambios deshechos
<Exio4> Que cambios eliricci ...
<eliricci> los cambios eran agregar los repositorios de fuente y algo asi, aparte de: (ya te digo)
<eliricci> "otro software"
<eliricci> habia marcado todo eso en activo porque tenia problemas para actualizar hace unos dias.. la PC no tubo internet desde su instalacion por casi dos meses, entonces active toooodo!
<mimecar> cuales activastes
<mimecar> el repositorio de código fuente no lo usan los usuarios normales
<eliricci> multiverse y las direc de "otro software"
<mimecar> nada mas ?
<eliricci> no
<mimecar> en los usuarios nuevos aparece el mismo fallo?
<eliricci> pero ahora ya los he deshecho a los cambios
<mimecar> si has instalado paquetes, no puedes deshacer los cambios
<eliricci> ufa
<eliricci> que hagoÇ?
<mimecar> nada
<eliricci> pruebo creando otro usuario?
<mimecar> comprueba si pasa lo mismo con otro usuario
<eliricci> vaLE..OK
<eliricci> mimecar
<eliricci> mimecar: llegue sin querer a la solucion
<eliricci> desde terminal abri el nautilus como superuser
<Exio4> eliricci: cual era?
<Exio4> eliricci: y ? :D
<eliricci> y eliminé: .pulse de la carpeta del usuario en problemas.
<Exio4> eliricci: No era necesario ser root para eso :P
<eliricci> LISTOoooooooooooooooo
<eliricci> jaja... pero funciono asi
<eliricci> prueba y errro
<eliricci> r
<eliricci> Gracias a todos, en especial a ti mimecar!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<Xago_> hola amigos, tengo una impresora instalada en un PC con Linux y está compartida, pero desde mi laptop con ubuntu, no la veo. Qué debo hacer?
<danilom> buenas mi apache no me "lee" los .php, cuando indico al explorador me dice descargar archivo
<Exio4> danilom: Tenes instalado PHP ? :P
<danilom> Exio4, si php5
<danilom> tambien libapache2-mod-php5
<Exio4> danilom: entonces ni idea.. jeje
<danilom> ya hice restart al apache
<Exio4> danilom: :\
<danilom> sera que reinicio
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> he consultado un foro de ubuntu en español y parece que necesito cambiarme a ubuntu 10.10
<brian-99> por el tema de mi tarjeta grafica ATI y ubuntu.
<brian-99> estoy intentando crear un disco usb pero no avanza con unetbootin
<Exio4> danilom: funciono?
<ruben_l1nux> hola que tal esta noche??
<brian-99> hola ruben
<brian-99> :D
<ruben_l1nux> como te va brian-99
<brian-99> bien, como siempre aprendiendo un poquito, leyendo a ver si soluciono el tema de la grafica
<brian-99> parece que tengo que intentar con ubuntu 10.10
<ruben_l1nux> es una pena, pero si no te importa instalar todo de nuevo
<ruben_l1nux> puede ser la mejor opcion
<ruben_l1nux> tu decides
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> no tengo nada en la pc ningun archivo importante
<brian-99> asi que puedo probar
<brian-99> ver a 60hz y los videos de internet muy lento, me pone fatal
<brian-99> anda muy lento :S
<ruben_l1nux> es una pena, tienes buena conexion a internet??
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> no es por la carga del video, sino como funciona la pagina
<brian-99> por ejemplo pongo un video en youtube en hd, me muevo a leer los comentarios
<ruben_l1nux> pues aun peor, pagas y no le sacas todo lo que puedes
<brian-99> y va lentisimo
<brian-99> es de rendimiento de video el problema
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<brian-99> otra cosa, me acuesto a dormir luego de usar la pc a oscuras
<brian-99> y veo la pantalla en mis ojos
<danilom> Exio4, no
<brian-99> parpadeando
<brian-99> por tenerlo a 60hz
<danilom> y el modulo esta cargado en mods-enable
<ruben_l1nux> jajaja :-))
<danilom> nos se
<Exio4> danilom: :s
<brian-99> jajaja no es broma xD
<ruben_l1nux> ten cuidado de no enfermar
<ruben_l1nux> :-)
<brian-99> ruben
<Exio4> danilom: :\
<ruben_l1nux> siiii
<brian-99> me podes ayudar a formatear y crear el usb para instalacion?
<danilom> Exio4, lo curioso es que si pongo en el navegador dirccdservidor/test.php si lo abre
<danilom> pero el index no
<Exio4> danilom: jajajaja
<Exio4> danilom: que raro, pregunta en los canales de #apacage
<Exio4> danilom: que raro, pregunta en los canales de #apache
<Exio4> jaja
<ruben_l1nux> brian-99, tienes un privado
<Xago_> hola amigos, tengo una impresora instalada en un PC con Linux y está compartida, pero desde mi laptop con ubuntu, no la veo. Qué debo hacer?
<brian-99> ;)
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Vianstak> como puedo hacer que el corrector ortografico funcione en todo el sistema?
 * Exio4 [away]
<red-tag> Hola, estoy intentando instalar drbd en server 10_04 y el sistema no carga el modulo
<Xago_> hola amigos, tengo una impresora instalada en un PC con Linux y está compartida, pero desde mi laptop con ubuntu, no la veo. Qué debo hacer?
<Xago_> en realidad me indica "NOT CONNECTED?"
<Xago_> en realidad me indica " Processing - NOT CONNECTED?"
<Xago_> ahora.... me indica " Processing - Warning?"
<Xago_> ahora.... me indica " Processing - Printer warning?"
<nikecru666> Buen día, necesito una mano on ubuntu, como hago para desinstalar ubuntu 10.04 e instalar ubuntu 11.04?
<xangua> instalas natty sobre lucid
<nikecru666> xangua si meto el cd de Ubuntu 11.04 puedo chancar el 10.04?
<nikecru666> o sea como si fuera una instalacion nueva
<xangua> asi es
<xangua> lo instalas sobre la particion que hayas instalado ubuntu
<nikecru666> genial =)
<xangua> perderás tus datos, a menos que tengas tu home en una partición aparte
<nikecru666> otra cosilla, cuando instale el 10.04 se trago el grub donde iniciaba win7 tambien
<nikecru666> he hecho sudo fdisk -l y no lo reconoce el ubuntu =/
<nikecru666> o sea no reconoce la particion de windows
<QuestionMark> buenas
<nikecru666> si quisiera rescatar mis archivos de windows, como monto la particion de windows en ubuntu para poder sacarlos a un disco externo y poder instalar en todo el disco ubuntu 11.04?
<QuestionMark> acabo de hacer correr Fireworks CS4 sobre Wine en ubuntu 11,04, todo funciona bien pero no encuentro las images que habia guardado en /home/lala/images ¿que paso perdí?
<QuestionMark> nikecru666, te debiera aparecer como "sistema de archivos de XX GB" en los "Lugares", haz doble click y se monta
<nikecru666> QuestionMark no aparece =(
<Gargadon> QuestionMark: ya revisaste que estén en Z:\home\... ?
<QuestionMark> Gargadon, nop, espera
<QuestionMark> nikecru666, http://nlinux.wordpress.com/2011/03/17/montar-automaticamente-una-unidad-al-iniciar-ubuntu/
<nikecru666> chekeare QuestionMark, gracias
<QuestionMark> ya la encontré, gracias
<brian-99> ruben volvi
<QuestionMark> Gargadon, todo ok, gracias
<nikecru666> alguien me puede decir si es que tengo aun el windows instalado? =(
<nikecru666> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/651437/
<fosco_> nikecru666: según eso no tienes ninguna particion de windows
<nikecru666> fosco_ pero si yo reduje la particion de windows en 50GB para usarlos en ubuntu =(
<nikecru666> >.<
<nikecru666> o sea como que perdi todos mis archivos de windows???? =(
<Vianstak> como puedo hacer que el corrector ortografico funcione en todo el sistema?
<fosco_> si
<nikecru666> fosco_ no hay alguna otra forma de chekear si aun esta? porque da el sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6, pero no hay ni 3 ni 4
<fosco_> nikecru666: en ese disco no hay windows
<fosco_> eso seguro
<nikecru666> morire >.<
<nikecru666> gracias fosco_
<nikecru666> fosco_ otra pregunta, yo recuerdo que al instalar ubuntu en el momento de hacer espacio para las particiones salia una barra con un boton deslizable que redimensionaba las particiones en automatico, dandole un espacio en automatico para ubuntu, sin hacer tablas manualmente, sin embargo cuando quiero instalar en un equipo con windows ya no sale, y cuando hago los pasos de manera manual creo que borro las particiones de windows, como hago para que salga 
<fosco_> nikecru666: ahora no hay ninguna barra, te da opciones preestablecidas
<fosco_> ocupar todo el disco, instalar junto a win o personalizado
<nikecru666> tampoco me salia lo de instalar junto a win
<nikecru666> solo me salia: ocupar todo el disco y personalizado
<Xago> Idel - Connecting to printer... :(
<Xago> Idle - Connecting to printer... :(
<nikecru666> bueno fosco_ gracias por tu ayuda, instalaré en full disk el ubuntu
<nikecru666> gracias a todos! nos vemos pronto :D
<Xago> Tengo una impresora conectada via USB a un PC linux/SUSE y desde mi laptop con ubuntu me da este error -->Idle - Connecting to printer... :(
<Xago> qué puede estar mal?
<Xago> socket://192.168.4.147:9100 {ip del PC y puerto standard}
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-16
<idroj07_> Me puede ayudar alguien con mi gran problema en ubuntu :S http://pastebin.com/sU81HHcB  (Quien se disponga a ayudarme le ruego que se lo tome con calma y me vaya pidiendo información) que tarde todo lo que tenga que tardar..
<emerson_aly> idroj07,  me indicarias que hardware tienes ?
<maestrolinux>  WillNux idroj07
<maestrolinux> ya estoy
<arielsanflo__> saludos alguien utiliza eclipse
<arielsanflo__> que me colabora
<zxul> hola gente buenas
<zxul> disculpen
<zxul> el canal para archlinux no se lo saben
<maestrolinux> #archlinux-es
<xangua> aaah #archlinux supongo...
<zxul> ohh ok gracias
<arielsanflo__> es que tengo eclipse instalado pero no me actualiza
<arielsanflo__> porque no tiene repositorios
<arielsanflo__> eclipse  3.8
<maestrolinux> arielsanflo__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/144549/how-to-install-eclipse-in-ubuntu-12-04
<maestrolinux> los repos siempre estan atrasados asi que tenes que esperar
<arielsanflo__> lo que pasa es que tengo eclipse plataform pero no me actualiza
<arielsanflo__> osea que los repositorios por defecto me los borraron
<arielsanflo__> los repositorios por defecto son los qe necesito
<maestrolinux> aca tenes
<maestrolinux> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<arielsanflo__> maestrolinux muchas gracia spor tu ayuda
<maestrolinux> ;)
<arielsanflo__> de casualidad sabes como colocar netbeans 7.1  en español
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos
<j4gu4r> podria alguin decirme porque cuando prendo mi lap no arranca ubuntu solamente se queda lña pantalla en negro y tengo que apagasr mi laptop en el boton de power y hasta que hago eso dos veces enciende y entra bien
<claudiojj> hola gente como andan
<chilicuil> hola claudiojj
<claudiojj> consulta donde consigo un manual para los controles del Mixx
<claudiojj> en español
<chilicuil> buscaria en su pagina
<chilicuil> por ejemplo http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/manual_spanish
<claudiojj> jaja ni pense en eso jaja
<claudiojj> gracias
<chilicuil> aunque parece incompleto
<claudiojj> algo es algo
<ubuntcarl> alguien que me pueda invitar a joindiaspora?
<liher> hola, tengo un portatil que se bloquea continuamente, creo que es por el disco duro porque tiene sectores defectuosos, lguien sabe de algun programa que haga una chequeo del disco y marque los sectores defectuosos para que no puedan ser utilizados?
<liher> hola¿
<liher> hola
<liher> tengo un portatil que con ubuntu 12.04 que se bloquea y solo puedo apagarlo y volver a encenderlo, tienes algunos sectores defectuosos en en disco duro y creo que puede ser por eso, alguien sabe de algun programa que chequee el disco duro y marue los sectores defectuosos para que no se puedan usar?
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> mi pc detecta unos pendrive de usb pero no me deja accder a ellos
<ionwind> que hago??
<carnau> ionwind, ¿Tienen formato esos pendrive?
<Rafael> Buenos dias, buenas tardes, buenas noches
<Rafael> Tengo problemas con el sonido en Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Rafael> El sonido se oye entrecortado e intermitente
<Exio> luego de algo en especial?
<Rafael> Exio, No
<Rafael> Exio, solo puse a sonar una canción
<Rafael> y escuché el sonido entrecortado e intermitente
<Exio> Rafael: puedes pasar la salida de "lspci | grep -i multimedia"?
<Exio> si es mas de una linea por favor usa algun pastebin (puedes ver uno en el topic)
<Rafael> $ lspci | grep -i multimedia
<Rafael> 03:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Rafael> es la Tarjeta Sinotonizadora de TV
<Rafael> no creo que tenga que ver con el sonido
<Exio> mm, lo mismo, es que aca sacando multimedia me daba la sound card :P, no sabes cual tenes? o si podes mirar la salida de lspci y pasar la linea que corresponda
<Exio> lo digo por que encontre esto..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979191 , talvez pueda servirte
<Rafael> Exio, he leido varios blogs y foros pero la mayoria dice que el sonido no les funciona; a mi el sonido si me funciona, solo que se oye entrecortado
<Exio> ahi dice que si les anda pero entrecortado/etc, puedes probar con unos auriculares? ahi dice que ahi si le andaba bien el sonido...
<Rafael> Exio, es impresionante con los auriculares si se oye bien
<Rafael> ¿Por que con los parlantes no?
<j4gu4r> buenos dias a todos
<Exio> es el mismo problema del post que te pase
<Exio> buenas j4gu4r
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda porfavor
<Rafael> Exio, ¿A que se debe?
<j4gu4r> siempre tengo que prender varas veces mi laptop para que pueda iniciar ubuntu
<Exio> Rafael: realmente, no se, pero si tu tarjeta es una intel... puedes probar la solucion que hay en el post, es editar un archivo y reiniciar
<j4gu4r> siempre me tira un pantallaso en negro y asi se queda
<Rafael> Exio, ok, lo haré
<Exio> j4gu4r: sale algo en esa pantalla? o simplemente "queda negra"?
<j4gu4r> pues algunas veces se queda negro como si estuibiera apagada
<j4gu4r> y otras veces salen algunas letras
<Exio> no puedes acordarte lo que dicen? o anotar cuando pase? es que sin detalles es dificil saber que pasa
<j4gu4r> pero solo pasa cuando la apagdo por ejemplo hoy y hasta el dia de mañana la prendo eso pasa
<j4gu4r> pero si ahorita que ya lka prendi la apago y la prendo de nuevo ya no me pasa
<j4gu4r> solo vi una sola letra que dice mode laptop nose que masd jejejeje
<Rafael> Voy a reiniciar
<j4gu4r> perdonen soy nuevo
<Exio> apagas el pc correctamente, o lo apagas "forzadamente"? (apretando el boton de apagado por un tiempo, por ejemplo)
<j4gu4r> la apago normalmente
<j4gu4r> mira ahorita que ya estoy en el sistema la apago normalmente
<Exio> hiciste algo antes de que empezara a pasar?
<j4gu4r> pero cuando me da el pantallaso negro pues aprieto el boton de apagado
<Exio> una actualizacion, instalar algun paquete, configurar algo, etc?
<j4gu4r> pues en realidad no he hecho nadasimplemete le he puesto algunos programas para optimizar el conzumo de enrgia
<j4gu4r> como powertop
<Rafael> Exio, si, perfecto
<Rafael> Funciona bien
<Rafael> Exio, gracias
<Exio> Rafael: genial ^^
<Exio> de nada
<Exio> j4gu4r: el laptop-mode-tools esta entre esas utilidades/programas?
<j4gu4r> siiiii
<j4gu4r> tambien le puse ese
<j4gu4r> y tambien preload
<j4gu4r> yzRAM
<j4gu4r> esque se calentaba demasiado mi pc y con eso me hando de maravilla, ya nose calienta mi laptop
<Exio> estoy buscando que puede ser el problema
<Exio> que fue lo ultimo que configuraste j4gu4r?
<xangua> j4gu4r: entonces el problema es que se sobrecalienta¿
<xangua> qué fue primero, el huevo o la gallina¿
<j4gu4r> pues ya no se sobrecalienta
<j4gu4r> ahora anad perfecto en esa cuestion
<Exio> j4gu4r: puedes probar sacando preload? al parecer todo tira a que "puede traer" problemas..
<j4gu4r> ok entonces tengo que quitar preload
<j4gu4r> con que comandos se hace eso
<j4gu4r> su -r preload
<j4gu4r> sudo apt.get remove preload
<j4gu4r> jejeje
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo coin esto
<Exio> sudo apt-get --purge remove preload
<Exio> el purge es para borrar configuraciones/etc
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<Exio> todo salio bien? sin errores?
<j4gu4r> ya lo quite
<j4gu4r> si me dijo que se desintalaria un paquete
<j4gu4r> y no me dio ningun error
<Exio> no tienes forma de "hacer que pase" el error?
<Exio> para probar si funciona
<j4gu4r> jejejeje pues como veras soy un usuario que biene de win y pues como en win todo eso no se usa pues nose nada
<j4gu4r> los usuarios de win simplemente hacen doble click en todo y listo
<j4gu4r> sin saber lo que hacen jejejeje
<j4gu4r> por eso yo nose que onda
<Exio> no pasa nada :P
<atl> para explulsar la unidad DVD ? no me funciona el boton
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<j4gu4r> gracias pór la paciensia Exio
<Exio> atl: el comando "eject" puede ayudarte ^^
<Exio> j4gu4r: de nada
<atl> "Función ioctl no apropiada para el dispositivo" tambien e intentado com media/dvdrom
<Exio> atl: sudo eject
<Exio> en tu terminal, sin mas
<m0ugly> kaixo, bilbotarra
<m0ugly> zelan zagoz
<bilbotarra> kaixo
<bilbotarra> jeje
<Exio> mmm?
<m0ugly> bilbotarra, sarritan hemen sartzen zara?
<Exio> pueden mantener el canal en español?
<bilbotarra> ba, ez asko
<atl> eso se entendio
<bilbotarra> creo que mi frustración en mi ubuntu 12.04 es el amsn
<bilbotarra> y vos?
<fffh> m0ugly: sos 1 gran etarea
<fffh> etarra*
<m0ugly> boludos
<m0ugly> un vasco que vosea
<m0ugly> por qué todo el mundo habla rioplatense acá?
<hsxjdx> m0ugly: porque sos 1 judio
<atl> Me funciono con "cdrecord -eject"
<Exio> atl: genial ^^
<novato> Buenas tardes señor atotclic
<hsxjdx> novato: che no viste que mal arreglaste el tejado que cuando llueve salimos al patio
<novato> :)
<Exio> hsxjdx: ??
<hsxjdx> you might have mental problems
<novato> atotclic estas muy ocupado?
<mimecar> ya se acabó el offtopic
<mimecar> este canal para soporte sólo
<nobato> novato: se, pajeandome
<mimecar> novato: este canal es para soporte
<mimecar> nobato:
<nobato> mimecar: yo doy soporte humoristico
<mimecar> si estas aburrido  pasa a offtopic
<nobato> como paso... chocaria con la pantalla
<nobato> expliqueme
<mimecar> !ot nobato
<kubot> nobato: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<nobato> gracias kubot
<novato> Aver estoy aca para que me den soporte
<novato> Pero ya le digo que tengo que hacer
<mimecar> !ask novato
<kubot> novato: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novato> Ok
<luis_> hola a todos
<luis_> instalé lamp-server con la idea de crear una página web, pero ahora quiero desinstalarlo
<luis_> el problema es que al ejecutar el comando "sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^" desinstala muchas cosas y luego el ordenador no arranca
<mimecar> lamp no está en los repositorios, cómo lo has añadido?
<luis_> con el comando "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<mimecar> en los repositorios están como paquetes separados
<mimecar> tasksel si que tiene una tarea para lamp
<mimecar> si te desinstala muchas cosas, reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<luis_> pues lo instalé así y lo cierto es que cuando escribo localhost en la barra del navegador me aparece el típico mensaje "it works!"
<luis_> vale, voy a probar
<luis_> me está desinstalando rythmbox, ubuntu-one, openssh-server, ...
<luis_> dice ue va a liberar 257 MB :-O
<mimecar> no reinicies sin instalar ubuntu-desktop
<luis_> sí, ya estoy instalando ubuntu-desktop
<luis_> está instalando 106 MB
<itxshell> buen dia
<luis_> ahora voy a hacer un update y un upgrade
<luis_> bueno, voy a reiniciar. Cruzaŕe los dedos
<luis_> gracias, mimecar
<luis_> mimecar, tiene narices la cosa
<luis_> después de eliminar lamp-server y de reinstalar ubuntu-desktop
<luis_> he reiniciado y me ha dado fallo al inciar sesión porque también me había borrado la gnome-shell
<luis_> nada, he reinstalado gnome-shell y he recuperado mi antiguo escritorio sin problemas
<mimecar> luis_: gnome-shell no es un paquete de ubuntu-desktop
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, soy nuevo en Ubuntu, estoy usando el 10.04, necesito instalar el acrobat reader en español, saben como se hace? conseguí uno pero esta en ingles
<luis_> ya, ya
<luis_> pero me resulta gracioso que sólo por eliminar el paquete lamp-server se cargue todo lo demás
<luis_> no tiene mucho sentido, la verdad
<Buda> dbz
<Buda> porque me baneaste ?
<atl> El creador de discos de arranque solo sirve para las distros de linx?
<cryss> Hola, tengo un pc con ubuntu y windowds
<cryss> resulta que es del trabajo y ya no trabajo mas aqui, y necesito que quede iniciando solo windowds y borrar linux
<mimecar> atl: sólo para linux
<cryss> que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> cryss: reinstalar el cargador de windows
<mimecar> y borrar las particiones de linux
<cryss> y como?
<mimecar> con el CD de windows o con algún programa de particionado
<cryss> ok gracias
<dbz> Buda: you should know it better
<atl> el live cd cuentga como programam de particionado?
<Buda> dbz ???
<mimecar> atl: gparted
<Buda> vos preguntaste, yo respondi. Porquen no puedo estar en ese canal ?
<Buda> me gusta el soft libre
<Buda> :/
<jmanuel_cool> atl, normalmente traen parted, gparted y fdisk; si eres gráfico te recomiendo gparted
<dbz> Buda: porque ni es de eso
<dbz> es privado
<Buda> privado ?
<Buda> que ocultan ?
<Buda> :/
<Exio> Buda: mueve la conversacion al canal que corresponde.
<mimecar> Buda: y dbz, este canal es para soporte
<dbz> Ya.
<Buda> dbz: query
<dbz> Nope.
<ionwind> buenas
<ionwind> alguien sabe porque no me pilla el usb en el pc y si en el portatil? los dos tienen ubuntu 12.04
<atl> ya instalado o al intentar instalar?
<atl> me refiero al 12.04
<ionwind> no
<ionwind> he instalado el 12.04 hace tiempo
<ionwind> pero tengo un pendrive que no lee
<ionwind> me lo lle en la laptop pero no en el pc
<dylan66> comando lsusb para ver los usb conectados
<ionwind> voy
<ionwind> como se llamaba eso del post bin o algo asi para poner un enlace con lo que copy y pego
<dylan66> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ionwind> eso era
<ionwind> gracias
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095399/
<ionwind> el numero 12
<dylan66> ese que aprece es?
<dylan66> y en nautilus no te sale'
<ionwind> al principio no
<dylan66> fijate en /media a ver
<ionwind> despues instale el usbmount y ahora se ve
<ionwind> pero no me permite ni leer ni escribir
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> ya esta
<ionwind> lo consegui
<ionwind> no se que hice
<ionwind> gracias de todos modos
<dylan66> jajaj denada
<atl> Hablando de usb's cuando le pongo extraer dispositivo me aparece el cuadro de que puedo hacerlo pero la luz sigue encendida, es normal?
<maestrolinux> atl, si
<liher> hola, tengo un portatil con ubuntu 12.04 que se me bloquea casi siempre, tiene sectores defectuosos en el disco duro, puede ser por eso?
<liher> hola?
<guest-Gt4LrN> Alguien puede ayudarme con mi problema? http://pastebin.com/sU81HHcB
<mimecar> liher: si tienes sectores defectuosos, retira ese disco
<pr0s009> <guest-Gt4LrN> si que trabajastes para que sea resuelto tu problemita,, menuda explicacion
<lucho> que tal buenas noches [_]P
<atl> Se puede desmontar la particion en la que trabajo? la principal?
<guest-Gt4LrN> Alguien puede ayudarme con mi problema? http://pastebin.com/sU81HHcB
<chilicuil> atl: nop
<lucho> < atl> si se puede con un live cd
<aguitel> guest-Gt4LrN, alguna otra version de linux te funcionaba?
<lucho> < atl> obviamente tendrias que montar el live cd, asi ves la particion de la que hablas como un disco aparte
<atl> cosas que pasan, cual era la linea que te decia cual era tu tarjeta de red?
<AVRS> atl: ¿"ifconfig" o "ip link"?  (no dice de drivers, pero de MAC y IP)
<aguitel> lspci
<atl> ese ultimo si que me dice el modelo pero habia otro que me decia que IEEE.802.11 podia usar
<Pupuser> hola a todos
<Pupuser> estoy con un portatil que tiene ubuntu 12.04 que se cuelga cuando lo uso normal, pero si arranco desde un pendrive o cd live no se cuelga, tiene sectores defectuosos, alguien sabe como marcarlos para que el ordenador no los use?
<atl> En ubuntu es necesario un router para pasar informacion de una computadora a otra via wifi?
<aguitel> Pupuser, si tienes instalado ubuntu sobre un hd defectuoso vas a tener que marcar con algun programa esos sectores y volver a instalar ubuntu
<lucho> alt mira aqui: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Ad_hoc
<pr0s009> alguien aqui tiene axperiencia en ubuntu server ?
<pr0s009> yo puede apuntar apache a un discoduro esclavo en ves de ser /var/www que sea /media/mydisco ????
<guampa> pr0s009: cada sitio que armes en apache puede apuntar a cualquier path, en tanto tenga permisos adecuados
<guampa> /var/www es una convencion
<pr0s009> guampa no me esta funcionando di permisos de esta forma - chgrp -R www-data /media/Almacen/
<pr0s009> y sigue dandome el You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<mimecar> pr0s009: el disco es ext4?
<guampa> pr0s009: habria que ver que permisos tiene, eso es el "ownership"
<guampa> si solo tiene permisos para propietario, en ese caso el grupo sigue sin tener acceso por ejemplo
<pr0s009> guampa y mimecar soy un poquito limitado ayudenme
<pr0s009> si quieren puedo darles acceso ssh para que miren a  ver que es lo que esta pasando
<mimecar> pr0s009: en el canal NUNCA se da acceso remoto
<guampa> pr0s009: nunca ofrezcas eso en un canal de soporte
<guampa> ahora te ayudo, si me podes esperar
<pr0s009> jejeje si me imagina pero es que deverdad quiero resolver esto ya
<atl> Es posible conectar una pc a otra directamente por cable cat5 normal sin nesecidad del entrelazado o crossover?
<mimecar> atl: si el cable de red no está cruzado, directamente no
<atl> y si le arranco y cambio de lugar los cables, se nesecita una herramienta o se puede volver a poner esa entrada de plastico que esta al estremo?
<mimecar> atl: necesitas una herramienta
<mimecar> si haces mal los cables, mejor que no lo conectes
<atl> Mmm si no puedo hacer elcable menos el switch
<guest-Gt4LrN> Una pregunta.. El lanzador de aplicaciones que tengo a la izquierda del escritorio.. el de Unity.. Es independiente del entorno de escritorio o de la distribución (xubuntu, lubuntu, etc)? Es decir lo podría instalar sin tener el unity con ubuntu 12.04? el paquete estandart por decirlo asi..
<mimecar> guest-Gt4LrN: es de ubuntu + gnome 3
<mimecar> y no es un lanzador, es uniry
<mimecar> unity
<guest-Gt4LrN> mimecar: aaa ok esq no tengo mucha idea.. pero.. entonces podría conseguirlo en otro contexto? o una aplicacion que haga algo similar?
<mimecar> guest-Gt4LrN: unity no
<mimecar> y lo tienes sólo en ubuntu
<guest-Gt4LrN> es que le he cogido cariño , estoy pensado en ponerme ubuntu o xfce
<guest-Gt4LrN> xubuntu* perdon
<guampa> pr0s009: ok, decime los permisos que has puesto en el path, ademas de propietario y grupo propietario
<mimecar> guampa: no puedes ponerlo en xfce
<mimecar> dichoso autocompletado
<mimecar> es para guest-Gt4LrN
<guest-Gt4LrN> mimecar: ok..
<guampa> pr0s009: por aca
<guampa> pasa por pastebin la salida de ls -ld /media{,/Almacen}
<guampa> !pastebin pr0s009
<kubot> pr0s009: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pr0s009> si he usado pastebin
<guampa> ok
<pr0s009> guampa http://pastebin.com/VqnCDn9P
<guampa> ok
<guampa> pr0s009: ahi esta tu problema
<guampa> si bien le diste permisos correctos a /media, mira los permisos de /media/Almacen
<pr0s009> donde que no lo veo mi brother
<guampa> www-data no tiene ningun permiso
<pr0s009> mmm
<guampa> drwx------ 1 pr0s009 pr0s009  12288 jul 15 20:06 /media/Almacen
<pr0s009> se los di pero no los cojio
<pr0s009> porque no acepto los permisos
<guampa> probablemente no los tome asi nomas, las cosas que aparecen en /media suelen ser automontadas, y los permisos se vuelven a aplicar cada vez que se automonta nuevamente
<guampa> te diria que uses un directorio local para servir tu pagina
<guampa> es decir, "no removible"
<pr0s009> ufff es que tengo un millar de cosas ahy que es lo que nesecito tener en la red
<pr0s009> eso es un disco duro entero
<pr0s009>  160 gb
<guampa> ok
<pr0s009> lo que jode es que con windows si me funcionaba
<guampa> eso no tiene sentido pr0s009
<pr0s009> con el Appserv trabajaba de maravilla
<guampa> lo que funciona en un OS no tiene porque funcionar, o funcionar de la misma manera en otro
<guampa> es muy "general" decir eso
<pr0s009> si ya  veo
<guampa> igualmente, creo que se puede lograr
<guampa> deja que me fijo en la web
<guampa> la idea seria que al automontar se le otorguen permisos adecuados al punto de montaje
<guampa> pr0s009: otra cosa, que sistema de archivos tiene el disco externo
<mimecar> pr0s009: tu disco está formateado como ext4?
<pr0s009> guampa mira es problema que no ve el disco http://174.48.133.56/
<pr0s009> mimecar no creo
<guampa> pr0s009: ya te dije que es por los permisos
<pr0s009> lo formatie en windos
<mimecar> entonces todos los permisos de apache no sirven de nada
<mimecar> si no usas ext4
<guampa> si se logra que el automounter le mapee permisos adecuados puede funcionar
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas pr0s009 ?
<pr0s009> es mint
<pr0s009> linux mint
<mimecar> pr0s009: el comportamiento puede variar si no usas ubuntu
<guampa> pr0s009: disculpame, tendriamos que haber empezado por ahi entonces
<guampa> el mecanismo de automontaje puede ser distinto entre Ubuntu y Mint
<pr0s009> si formateo en ext4 se resuelve el problema ???
<pr0s009> mimecar ?
<mimecar> con mint no lo se
<pr0s009> buejj voy a meterle el formatazo y que sea lo que dios quiera voy a conservar que no no podria  bolver a encontrar y que sea lo que dios quiera
<pr0s009> ahy alguna forma de que se automonte ese discoduro en caso que se reinicie el pc ?
<liher> hola, como puedo ver el menu de arranque para usar memtest en ubuntu 12.04
<liher> ?
<liher> todos pasan de mi snif
<liher> :-(
<chilicuil> liher: presionando <esc>, justo despues de que tu bios termina
<guampa> pr0s009: no es necesario si queres que formatees todo el disco
<guampa> pr0s009: podes poner en el disco un archivo y usar ese archivo a su vez «como un sistema de archivos»
<guampa> eso te permitiria usar un sistema de archivos mas compatible con permisos de linux y conservar tu disco formateado para windows
<liher> gracias chilicuil
<pr0s009> ya lo intente y nada
<guampa> pr0s009: que es lo que intentaste? comprendiste lo que dije?
<pr0s009> en realidad dentro de Almaven que es el disco duro tengo el folder www
<pr0s009> intente darle los permisos y tampoco los coje
<pr0s009> Almacen*
<pr0s009> guampa Dice que Fat Compatible con todos los sistemas o es mejor el ext4 ?
<guampa> pr0s009: antes que formatees el disco, considera lo que dije antes como otra opcion
<guampa> luego decidi cual es la que queres
<chilicuil> de nada liher
<liher> hola otra vez
<liher> alguien conoce algun programa que tome la temperatura de la cpu continuamente guardandola en un registro para que si el ordenador se bloquea saber si es por exceso de temperaura y poder ver el registro al reiniciar el ordenador?
<m4v> liher: existe munin
<pr0s009> guampa ya esta trabajando
<m4v> liher: es el programa más simple que se me ocurre, la otra es hacer un script que guarde la temperatura desde la salida de "sensors" a un archivo, si sabés bash eso sería sencillo de hacer también
<pr0s009> guampa ya esta trabajando http://174.48.133.56/ gracias !!!
<guampa> me alegro pr0s009
<guampa> bien!
<Uranio> liher: en /proc puede ver esos detalles
<m4v> liher: ojo que munin es un programa de monitoreo para servidores, tenés que instalar apache y creo que hace falta configurarlo antes de que veas los gráficos. Capaz que hacer el script es más fácil.
<liher> gracias a todos
<aaGp> buenas alguien que me ayude con el programa "Utilidad de discos"
<atl> alguien tiene experiencia con el ps3 media server?
<ourizo> ola. Tengo Tor instalado como extensión en Firefox ¿alguien me echa una mano a hacerlo funcionar?
<aaGp> ourizo: según yo Tor dejo ser soportado para firefox, tendrás que bajarte el Tor Browser
<Exio> aaGp: sigue siendo "soportado", pero no es recomendado por que sigue lekeando varias cosas, el torbundle funciona mejor con tor basicamente ^^
<aaGp> algo así, haha yo tenía el Tor Button en firefox pero tras una actualización por parte del equipo de Tor ese botón ya no servía y tenía que navegar con proxy todo el tiempo, cosa que era demasiado lento
<aaGp> y opte por desinstalarlo mejor
<maestrolinux> aaGp, que queres navegar anonimo?
<aaGp> yo no, ourizo
<aaGp> estaba preguntando
<Exio> aaGp: si "sirve", que no funcione como vos quieras..
<maestrolinux> apt-get install anon-proxy
<maestrolinux> es igual al ultrasurf en windows
<maestrolinux> ourizo, eso es lo que querias ..
<aaGp> yo quisiera saber si alguno a utilizado "Utilidad de discos"
<aaGp> quiero pasar de NTFS a FAT32 sin formatear el disco, veo que "Utilidad de discos" trae la opción de "Editar partición" en la cual te da la opción de cambiarle el nombre a ala unidad y el formato de la misma, lo unico que no me animo sin antes estar seguro que no perdere ninguna información dentro de mi disco duro externo
<ourizo> ola maestrolinux ; no exactamente.  Ya lo tengo instalado como extensión de Firefox, pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar.
<maestrolinux> ahh tenes ese que te dije yo?
<ourizo> El Tor de toda la vida, pero creo que tengo algún problema poniendo los prixies
<maestrolinux> proba con el otro que es mejor
<maestrolinux> anda mas rapido
<ourizo> como Http proxy, tengo el 127.0.0.1 No se si eso es correcto
<maestrolinux> si
<maestrolinux> pero el tor no funciona por socker
<Exio> ourizo: tor es un proxy socks5, puedes usar vidalia para tener un http proxy, pero eso no "es recomendado"
<aguitel> aaGp, que utilidades?
<maestrolinux> ponelo en el navegador la ip 127.0.0.1 en socker y el puerto
<Exio> socker? socks5*
<ourizo> ok, voy a provar.
<Exio> puerto 9050 :)
<atl> Tengo entendido que si un puerto es MDIX no es necesario cable crossover, estoy bien? eso funciona con que solo un dispositivo lo tenga?
<aaGp> aguitel: "Utilidad de discos" es un software que viene por defecto en ubuntu tambien llamado Disk Utility en ingles
<Exio> no podes cambiar asi como asi un fs
<Exio> aaGp: ^
<aguitel> aaGp, ahora lo instalo
<aaGp> http://www.forosdelweb.com/f42/puede-convertir-ntfs-fat32-sin-formatear-295991/ <- en este post aseguran que Partition Magic software de windows
<aaGp> permite eso
<aguitel> aaGp, yo no haria nada sin hacer un backup antes
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-17
<maestrolinux> yo ni la cambiaria
<maestrolinux> convertir la partincion sin formatear?=? medio raro mas para ese tipo
<Exio> cambiar de fat a ntfs en windows se puede, como de ext3 a ext4
<maestrolinux> convert c: /FS:NTFS
<maestrolinux> si pero al reves ??
<Exio> no :)
<maestrolinux> aaGp, puso /puede-convertir-ntfs-fat32-sin-formatear
<maestrolinux> supuse que queria de ntfs a fat32
<Exio> lo se, solo di mi comentario. se leer
<aaGp> si eso es lo que quiero realizar
<aaGp> lo que pasa
<aaGp> es que ese HD externo lo tengo con peliculas
<aaGp> las cuales las quiero conectar a mi reproductor DVD
<aaGp> pero como si fuese un pendrive
<aaGp> el problema es que los reproductores de DVD solo reconocen FAT32
<maestrolinux> aaGp, agua y ajo
<aaGp> lol
<Costeelation> :D
<Costeelation> olesss
<Costeelation> revivan
<Costeelation> porque no se unen a la traduccion?
<Costeelation> del manual
<saranpio> hola a todos buenas noches
<Costeelation> hola bro
<Costeelation> q es la que hay
<Costeelation> oa
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos los presentes
<Exio> j4gu4r: buenas? :P
<j4gu4r> alguien sabe como hacer para que las ventanas las pueda minimizar desde el launcher de unity
<flaco> buenas?
<flaco> alo?
<guampa> !hola flaco
<kubot> flaco: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<braybaut> buenas noches alguien sabe porQue no puedo minimizar el xchat ?
<flaco> :o
<flaco> se te pega?
<braybaut> no al darle minimizar en bandeja no sale en la parte de arriba y no se si se cierra o queda oculto
<flaco> a tienes una sola barra!
<flaco> o no?
<flaco> braybaut!
<flaco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508957
<braybaut> si
<flaco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508957
<braybaut> solo la de arriba gnome classic
<flaco> avisa si te funciona braybaut
<jr_> ola alguien sabe como puedo cambiar mi usuario y contraseña donde inicio para entrar a ubuntu
<jr_> soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu apenas me inicio
<jr_> alguien me puede ayudar a cambiar mu usuario
<jr_> y contraseña
<chilicuil> jr_: puedes crear una nueva cuenta con $ useradd , y cambiar tu contraseña con $ passwd
<jr_> pero no quiero crear una nueva cuenta solo quiero cambiar el usuario
<jr_> y el pass
<Tobin_Bell> alguien puede decirme, porque cuando se abre el juego urban terror desura monitor muestra mensaje de entrada no compatible!!?
<flaco> :O
<flaco> k vercion tienes de ubuntu JR_
<jr_> el 11.04
<flaco> jr
<flaco> sabes donde esta "ajustes de usuario"
<flaco> jr_
<braybaut_> no
<jr_> la veerdad no como te digo apenas me inicio en el mundo de linux
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos de nuevo
<j4gu4r> quiero ayuda para activar mi tarjeta ati radeon x1200
<j4gu4r> le doy en detalles del sistema y me pone en graficos: desconocido
<j4gu4r> y en controladores adicionales solamente me sale el controlador de mi broadcom 4311
<j4gu4r> pero el de la tarjeta ati no
<j4gu4r> como puedo ponerla a funcionar
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> algien save como bajar de version xorg?
<flaco> :o
<flaco> olo
<flaco> hola
<flaco> ignacio
<ignacio_> hola
<flaco> te refieres a hacer un backup  facil :P
<ignacio_> quiero bajar la version xorg 1.11 a 1.10
<ignacio_> para poder instalar los dirver nvidia 96 en precise
<flaco> mmm
<j4gu4r> podrian decirme como activo mi tarjeta ati radeon x1200
<flaco> ignacio k vercion tienes?
<ignacio_> 12.04
<ignacio_> geforce 2 mx
<ignacio_> los nvidia 96 ya no son compatibles con 12.04 porque dependen de una archivo no instalable (xorg-video.abi.10
<ignacio_> xorg-video-abi-10
<flaco> j4gu4r http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<flaco> j4gu4r http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS9Nmet_sqQ
<j4gu4r> ok gracias flaco dejame ver
<ignacio_> y en los controladores 96 d ela pag oficial de nvidia (.run) dice que solo es ocmptaible con xorg 1.10 y los xorg de 12.04 son 1.11
<flaco> estoy viendo
<ignacio_> busca en launchpad , creo que el bug esta reportado
<ignacio_> ???????????
<j4gu4r> me marca error al querer ejecutar AMD Catalyst Control Center
<flaco> ignacio
<flaco> malas nuevas
<yarod39_> hola
<ignacio_> :(
<j4gu4r> dice que no hay un controlador de graficos AMD instalado o el controlador AMD no funciona adecuadamente
<ignacio_> hola
<yarod39_> hola desde España
<j4gu4r> hola yarod39_
<flaco> segun vi tu tarjeta es muy antigua y los de nvidia no han solucionado el drama
<yarod39_> llevo toda la noche en vela
<ignacio_> porlomenos tienes una amd de mas de 64mb.... no como yo
<yarod39_> con mi ubuntu
<ignacio_> :'(
<flaco> lo k si puedes usar ubuntu 11.10
<flaco> no tendrias ningun drama con esa vercion
<j4gu4r> si supuestamente es de casi 1gb
<yarod39_> de donde sois?
<ignacio_> sise...
<flaco> es culpa del codigo privado  k usa nvidia
<ignacio_> pero ubuntu 11.10 ya pronto quedara sin soporte , SIN NADA :'(
<ignacio_> chile
<j4gu4r> como puedo hechar a andar mi ati radeon x1200
<yarod39_> que hora es allá en este instante?
<ignacio_> 1:13 madrugada
<yarod39_> ah... pues ya es tarde
<yarod39_> no dormís?
<yarod39_> como yo
<flaco> ignacio en abril del 2013 se acaba el soporte
<flaco> tienes para rato
<ignacio_> pero ya no ay soporte con playdeb :(
<yarod39_> que ocurre?
<yarod39_> puedo ayudar?
<ignacio_> anemas no me agrada unity , me gusta xfce y no tengo 11.10 con xfce
<Exio> si tienes...
<ignacio_> claro
<flaco> j4guar
<yarod39_> xfce consume pocos recursos
<flaco> k tarjeta tienes?
<ignacio_> cuando instalo xfce junto a unity no se ve igual a como se instala xfce en xubuntu
<ignacio_> geforce 2 mx 400
<yarod39_> tienes problemas con la 12.04?
<ignacio_> si
<flaco> si
<yarod39_> pocos recursos hardware?
<yarod39_> si esto es liviano
<yarod39_> comparado con güindows
<yarod39_> se instala hasta en un carro de paseo
<yarod39_> me he instalado casi todo el centro de software
<flaco> yarod asi que eres de españa
<yarod39_> y no me pasa de 100 gigas
<yarod39_> si
<ignacio_> anemas ando con otro problema
<flaco> otro mas?
<flaco> cuenta
<ignacio_> haora el cd del instalador de ubuntu 11.10 anda con una maña , cuando inicia me pone como para iniciar sesion
<ignacio_> antes no le pasaba :(
<yarod39_> se te habrá estropeado
<yarod39_> los cds se deterioran
<ignacio_> :(
<yarod39_> a mi me pasó con uno de la 11.10 también original de una revista
<yarod39_> al final siempre instalo desde un pen usb
<ignacio_> cuando quise descragar ubuntu 12.04 no pude grabarlo porque pasaba mas de 600mb
<yarod39_> la versión de escritorio  no...
<ignacio_> esique ya no son livecd...
<yarod39_> te cabe en un cd
<ignacio_> me tengo que ir
<ignacio_> byyeee
<yarod39_> bye
<yarod39_> no tienes portatil?
<yarod39_> y un pincho usb?
<yarod39_> para instalartelo con unebooting
<yarod39_> estoy hasta la polla de youtube
<yarod39_> me ha tirado un  videotuto por 10 segundos
<yarod39_> ya no grabo más
<yarod39_> además... nadie ve videos sobre linux
<yarod39_> sólo tonterías con el compiz
<yarod39_> no hay nadie aqui?
<flaco> si
<flaco> dime
<flaco> XD
<yarod39_> nada es por charlar
<yarod39_> estoy renderizando un video y me aburro
<flaco> hahha
<flaco> nme imagino
<flaco> ;O video de ke
<yarod39_> he tenido que recortarlo porque youtube me lo ha tirado por 10 segundos
<flaco> si se puede saber
<yarod39_> un tuto sobre la linea de comandos
<flaco> interesante
<yarod39_> tengo un canalillo
<flaco> depues puedes mandarlo
<yarod39_> encantado
<yarod39_> ya va cogiendo forma
<yarod39_> pero la gente lo ve poco
<yarod39_> la linea de comandos no llama mucho
<yarod39_> conoces a Pedrote2222?
<flaco> no
<flaco> es de youtube''?
<yarod39_> tiene un buen canal
<yarod39_> si
<yarod39_> con miles de visitas
<flaco> dile que te publisite
<flaco> o que hagan algo juntos
<yarod39_> me ha colgado algun video en su canal
<yarod39_> y me ha disparado las visitas
<yarod39_> sobre todo al principio
<yarod39_> pero estoy empezando a aburrirme
<yarod39_> tengo más de 300 videos
<yarod39_> y algunos no los ha visto nadie
<yarod39_> creo que me  paso de técnico
<yarod39_> es aburrido
<yarod39_> a la gente le gusta ver más efectitos con el compiz
<yarod39_> tampoco has visto el canal de Juanete Bitel?
<yarod39_> son lo más en youtube sobre ubuntu en español
<flaco> aver
<flaco> manda tu canal
<flaco> para ver :P
<yarod39_> mete en el buscador yarod39 y te sale
<flaco> aver..
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<yarod39_> que estricto...
<yarod39_> si no está escribiendo nadie
<yarod39_> yo tengo un problema kubot
<flaco> yarod39
<yarod39_> dime
<flaco> estan buenos los videos
<yarod39_> gracias
<flaco> pero son muy tecnicos
<yarod39_> pero no son populares
<yarod39_> ya paso de ser partner y eso... pero me gusta ayudar
<flaco> :o hay videos k tiene re poquisimas visitas
<yarod39_> ves...
<yarod39_> te quita las ganas de seguir trabajando
<yarod39_> será que no me se vender
<yarod39_> luego sale un totaina bailando con un calcetin en la mano y le hacen partner
<flaco> no pierdas la motivacion
<flaco> sigue con los videos
<yarod39_> ok gracias
<Exio> !ot flaco
<kubot> flaco: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<flaco> ok
<flaco> no se enojen
<yarod39_> una pregunta técnica
<yarod39_> como instalo el dni electrónico en 12.04
<yarod39_> o que no se me cierre cinelerra cuando voy a editar un video
<yarod39_> o que un video no pierda el audio si lo grabo en kubuntu
<yarod39_> porque tengo un micro usb
<Exio> lol
<Exio> sisfb!!
<Exio> tengo framebufffer!
<Exio> xD
<yarod39_> hombre
<yarod39_> el exiliado de ubutu-café
<flaco> Xd
<Exio> wat
<yarod39_> hola Exio
<flaco> yarod39 de casualidad tienes videos sobre iptable
<yarod39_> por?
<Exio> fail, pense que era -cafe
<yarod39_> tu también?
<flaco> para verlos :/
<yarod39_> todo tuyos
<yarod39_> con lo que cuesta grabar en ubuntu
<yarod39_> no hay un editor decente
<flaco> :o me podrias recomendar programa de edicion y para grabar
<yarod39_> para grabar recordmydesktop
<Exio> ffmpeg ftw
<yarod39_> para editar openshot
<yarod39_> lo demás es una caca
<flaco> haha
<yarod39_> si quieres grabar el escritorio
<yarod39_> si quieres salir por la web cam...
<flaco> gracias
<flaco> por la info de los programas
<yarod39_> de nada
<yarod39_> _¶¶¶_____¶___________¶¶________¶¶_______¶¶_
<yarod39_> ¶¶¶¶___¶¶¶___¶¶¶¶¶___¶¶_______¶¶¶¶_____¶¶¶_
<yarod39_> ¶¶¶¶___¶¶¶__¶¶¶_¶¶¶__¶¶______¶¶¶¶¶_____¶¶¶_
<yarod39_> ¶¶¶¶__¶¶¶¶_¶¶¶___¶¶¶_¶¶______¶¶¶¶¶_____¶¶¶_
<yarod39_> ¶¶¶¶__¶¶¶¶_¶¶¶____¶¶_¶¶______¶¶_¶¶¶____¶¶__
<yarod39_> ¶¶¶¶__¶¶¶¶_¶¶_____¶¶_¶¶_____¶¶¶_¶¶¶___¶¶¶__
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<j4gu4r> alguien puede decirme si exsiste algun programa para hacer limpiesa en mi ubuntu sin dañar nada
<liher> alguien sabe que tempeartura de cpu es preocupante?
<Exio> j4gu4r: limpieza de que tipo?
<j4gu4r> pues que limpie todo lo inecesario
<j4gu4r> como paquetes que no se usan pero que aun estan ahi
<j4gu4r> y ese tipo de cosas
<liher> con ubuntu tweak se puede hacer limpieza
<j4gu4r> algo asi como ccleaner en win
<Exio> " sudo apt-get autoremove " borra paquetes que ya no son necesarios
<j4gu4r> puedo eliminar los otros kernels que tengo?
<Exio> liher: depende mucho del cpu y condiciones en las que este (overclock, underclock, etc)
<j4gu4r> haber como es eso?
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<liher> es que mi ordenador se cuelga mucho y no se porque es
<Exio> igual, andas corto de espacio o que j4gu4r? realmente tener unos paquetes de mas no te va a llenar el disco
<Exio> liher: que cpu es?
<j4gu4r> tengo una laptop acer extensa 4420 procesador amd athlon dual core 64 2 gb de ram tarjeta ati radeon xpress 1250
<j4gu4r> y nose si tengo el driver de la ati instalado, como puedo daber
<j4gu4r> saber, perdon
<liher> intel T2400 duo 1.83 ghz
<Exio> j4gu4r: realmente, ahi ni idea :P
<liher> suele estar en unos 55 o 60 grados
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<j4gu4r> que mal
<j4gu4r> el driver propietario de ati no es compatible para ubuntu 12.04
<j4gu4r> bueno el driver para mi tarjeta grafica no lo es
<j4gu4r> queria saber si exsiste algun generico
<Exio> liher: lo que leo es que esa temperatura seria normal si el cpu estaria overclockeado o algo similar, puedes revisar tus coolers?
<j4gu4r> lo de la temperatura yo lo solucione con powertop y laptop tools
<liher> lo tendria que abrir, no?
<Exio> liher: si :P
<liher> lo mirare
<liher> hay alguna combinacion de teclas para saber si cuando se bloquea es por la grafica?
<Exio> j4gu4r: que problema tienes exactamente con tu grafica? no tienes el driver privativo? el driver generico (vesa) es muy malo en rendimiento ...
<liher> el otro dia lei control+alt+f2
<liher> para que sirve?
<Exio> liher: no creo
<Exio> liher: es un tty, para volver a la "interfaz grafica" tienes que usar ctrl-alt-f7 o f8
<j4gu4r> pues el driver propietario no funciona con ubuntu 12.04 ya lo quise instalar y no puedo
<Exio> j4gu4r: que error en especifico?
<j4gu4r> pues me dice que no es compatible
<Exio> como lo instalas?
<j4gu4r> sh driver.run
<j4gu4r> ./driver.run
<j4gu4r> culaquiera de esas dos
<j4gu4r> y me tira el mismo resultado
<j4gu4r> que no es compatible
<j4gu4r> este es el driver que te comento
<j4gu4r> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<j4gu4r> es el driver para mi tarjeta
<Exio> no hay drivers en los repositorios?
<j4gu4r> no me funcionan
<Exio> que error te tiran esos?
<j4gu4r> pues simplemente se queda la pantalla en negro al reinicio
<j4gu4r> y me dice algo masmenos low graphic o algo asi
<j4gu4r> y tengo que entrar en modo de prueba
<j4gu4r> y ejecuto catalyst center y me tira error
<j4gu4r> lo tube que desinstalar para poder entrar normal al sistema de ubuntu
<Exio> tendria que ver el log del Xorg para saber que pasa realmente, y ahora mismo no puedo, me tengo que ir... :[
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> que dia puedes ayudarme, te lo agradeceria mucho
<liher> se me bloqueo
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en linux nose que onda
<liher> que es un tty?
<liher> como puedo detectar porque se bloquea mi pc?
<j4gu4r> nos leemos despues
<j4gu4r> que esten bien todos
<j4gu4r> me despido desde michoacan, mexico
<liher> hola otra vez
<liher> :-D
<liher> la bateria de mi portatil esta muerta pero la tenia conectada, puede bloquearse un portatil por la bateria aunque este muerta?
<liher> hola
<Ubunter> Hola?
<Ubunter> Hay alguien??!!
<idroj07> me recomendais alguna aplicacion en especial para backups o copias de restauración de la configuración del equipo? (tengo un Elementary OS)
<idroj07> me recomendais alguna aplicacion en especial para backups o copias de restauración de la configuración del equipo? (tengo un Elementary OS)
<idroj07> cuando hago scroll en el youtube o otras paginas se ve mal y entrecortado como si tubiera lag.
<idroj07> Es cosa de los drivers de la gráfica?
<morfeo> Saludos: Lei que se podia instalar un kernel precompilado para mi procesador y asi hacer mas rapida mi maquina, es posible hacerlo?, es mas es seguro?
<idroj07> Tengo instalado el OS Elementary Jupiter y los controladores jokey-gtk. Pero aún así el equipo va lento cuando navego por internet o abro determinadas cosas. ¿que puedo hacer?
<dylan66> chequea que es lo que ocupa ram o cpu
<idroj07> dylan66: me dices a mi?
<dylan66> si idroj07
<Exio> Elementary no tiene un canal de soporte propio? el canal es solo para soporte de *ubuntu*
<idroj07> he buscado y no hay canal propio.. pero creo que esta basado en ubuntu. y pense que aqui seria lo mas apropiado
<morfeo> Exio, o/
<Exio> buenas morfeo
<joaco90> Hola idro07
<morfeo> Exio, tu que te las sabes todas y las que no te las inventas sabes si e sposible cambiar el kernel para mi propio procesador y si es seguro?. es que quiero acelerar mi ubuntu porque le instale kde :/
<Exio> morfeo: compilar el kernel tampoco trae sus ventajas notables, seria mas que nada el arranque y poco mas, puedes probar sacando cosas del autoarranque que no uses... (bluetooth si no tenes, por ejemplo), igual, necesariamente KDE? :P
<morfeo> Exio, no me vas a negar que kde 4.8 esta de marabilla... intentare quitar ese tipo de procesos entonces, gracias man
<Exio> no digo que no, pero teniendo kde arriba...
<morfeo> Exio, Gracias man.
<j4gu4r> buenod ias a todos desde mexico
<j4gu4r> dias,perdon
<j4gu4r> jejejejeje
<j4gu4r> ayuda porfavor con mi tarjeta grafica
<kurama10> j4gu4r: buenas
<kurama10> que pasa
<j4gu4r> buenas karma10
<j4gu4r> no tengo instalado el cobrtrolador de mi ati radeon x1200
<j4gu4r> y el controlador de la pagina de ati para mi tarjeta no es compatible con ubuntu 12.04
<kurama10> ya lo buscastes en los paquetes
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> de los repositorios
<kurama10> ?
<j4gu4r> instale dse los repositorios pero no funcionan eso ami
<j4gu4r> asl momento de ejecutar catalyst centes me dice que no se entro la tarjeta grafica o que posiblemente no se instalo el driver correcto o algo asi
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en linux jejejeje
<j4gu4r> e leido por ahi que mi trarjeta radeon x1200 solo puedo ponerle los drivers libres
<idroj07> y para la  ati radeon x1600? Que tal se lleva con linux? ;)
<j4gu4r> creo que tampoco hay soporte de ati para esa
<idroj07> Estoy seguro de que algun apaño habra.. xD
<j4gu4r> pues yo tambien por eso ando p0reguntande jejejeje XD
<j4gu4r> kurama10 tu podrias ayudarme?
<atotclic> idroj07: mira en ati soporte para linux si hay busca el libre que seguro abra
<idroj07> atotclic: mil gracias por la respuesta, pero te refieres a que la busque en synaptics y tal o el la pagina oficial de ati en el soporte de drivers? (perdon si la pregunta es absurda.. pero esq soy novel)
<atotclic> idroj07: habeis instalado limpiamente ubuntu 12.04???
<AVRS> idroj07: si buscas el controlador no libre, en Synaptic se llama "fglrx"
<atotclic> podeis er las x
<idroj07> ok, voy a hacer la prueba , voy a instalar el fglrx (en ubuntu 12.04 ya me dio problemas en su momento.. ahora estoy en elementary OS jupiter).. haber que tal
<idroj07> pero antes me quedaria mas seguro si puediese hacer algun tipo de backup d la configuración... pero que ya la he fastidiado varias veces toqueteando con los drivers
<atotclic> idroj07: en principio lo que podrias joder como dice son las X pero el sistema funciona igual
<idroj07> atotclic: bueno pues voy a instalar y reinicio haber si el sistema va mas fluido..
<AVRS> idroj07: para (des)instalar paquetes sin X, puedes usar aptitude
<AVRS> así instalalo
<Exio> apt ftw
<j4gu4r> ups instale el driver de mi ati de los repositorios y no me deja entrar al unity 3D
<j4gu4r> porque sera eso?
<j4gu4r> como entro a unity 3D, pues instale el driver de mi tarjeta de los repositorios y reinicie y no puedo entrar a unity 3D solo en 2D
<idroj07> Sabeis porque se me apaga el ordenador de repente? muestra una pantalla de consola a pantalla completa y luego se apaga..
<idroj07> me lo hace creo que cuando tengo muchas cosas abiertas o a veces al inicar sesion, tras poner la contraseña
<j4gu4r> ayuda porfavor
<dabor> idroj07, alta temperatura?
<idroj07> dabor: no creo..
<AVRS> idroj07: mira en un historial
<idroj07> como hago eso?
<AVRS> idroj07: ("less")
<AVRS> less /var/log/syslog
<AVRS> o kern.log
<AVRS> o user.log, no sé
<idroj07> en los tres me dice que no existe el archivo
<AVRS> idroj07: todos son en /var/log
<AVRS> deben ser
<idroj07> he instalado el paquete fglrx y me va peor que antes..
<idroj07> no hay otros drivers? o una forma de adaptar los drivers de ati a mi equipo?
<AVRS> hm, me olvidé del driver "ati"
 * iUs3r hol -a
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<j4gu4r> necesito saber como isntalar esto
<j4gu4r> sudo apt-get install dh-make execstack dh-modaliases dkgcc1 libc6-i386ms lib32
<j4gu4r> me dice que no ha localizado los paquetes
<dabor> j4gu4r, si no los encuentra es porque no existen, están mal escritos o falta un repositorio
<j4gu4r> jejejejeje
<j4gu4r> perdon esque nose de esto
<j4gu4r> :P
<dabor> Existen: execstack dh-modaliases No existen con ese nombre: dkgcc1 dh-make libc6-i386ms....lib32 hay cientos
<dabor> j4gu4r, para que son esos paquetes?
<j4gu4r> para poder instalar el controlador para mi tarjeta grafica
<j4gu4r> bueno esos pasos dice en una pagina que encontre en ingles
<dabor> j4gu4r, que controlador?
<j4gu4r> este
<j4gu4r> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<j4gu4r> pues lo trato de instalar $ sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<j4gu4r> pero me dice que no es compastible
<dabor> j4gu4r, ya lo ejecutaste y te pide esos paquetes?
<dabor> j4gu4r, tu sistema es 32 o 64 bit?
<j4gu4r> pero en una pagina me dice que siga esos propcedimientos para instalarlo en ubuntu 12.04
<j4gu4r> 32 bits
<dabor> el ati que bajaste es para 64 bit
<j4gu4r> pues es el que me aparece en la pagina de AMD
<dabor> x86_64.run
<dabor> j4gu4r, hay otros
<j4gu4r> le puse especificamente que para 32 nbits
<j4gu4r> supuestamente es para las dos arquitecturas que no
<dabor> j4gu4r, ejecuta uname -a y pega el resultado aca
<j4gu4r> x86.x86_64
<j4gu4r> j4gu4r@j4gu4r-Extensa-4420:~/Escritorio$ uname -a
<j4gu4r> Linux j4gu4r-Extensa-4420 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<dabor> ok
<dabor> estaba mirando que si es el mismo paquete para 32 y 64
<j4gu4r> :d
<j4gu4r> :D
<dabor> j4gu4r, yo lo ejecuto con el comando   ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run y me abre una ventana grafica
<j4gu4r> pues ami me dice que el driver es incompatible con la version de ubuntu que tengo
<dabor> j4gu4r, estoy en la 12.04
<j4gu4r> yo tambien
<AVRS> j4gu4r: es "fglrx" que no funciona?
<j4gu4r> pues mira hace rato instalke de los repositorios fglrx y no me deja entrar a unity 3D
<AVRS> ok
<j4gu4r> y elk catalyst me marca error
<j4gu4r> el catalyst center me tira un error
<dabor> j4gu4r, desintalaste (purge) todos los fglrx?
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<j4gu4r> hice esto
<j4gu4r> $ sudo apt-get - purge remove fglrx *
<j4gu4r> dabor si ya lo hice
<asier> hola, perdon por meter en ubuntu-es; cuando tengo kubuntu, pero en kubuntu-es nadie me cotestan...
<guampa> no hay problema asier, plantea tu pregunta
<asier> alguien sabe como instalar gnome 3 en kubuntu, por la terminal
<asier> utilizo "sudo apt-get install ugr-desktop-g3 gnome-shellsudo apt-get upgrade" y no me localiza los paquetes
<asier> voy pasandote el log de la terminal
<AVRS> "apt-get" y "upgrade" no son paquetes
<asier> el log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097019/
<asier> AVRS: eso me lo encontre en taringa...
<AVRS> "sudo apt-get install ugr-desktop-g3 gnome-shell"
<AVRS> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<asier> en esta web me encontre un codigo mas corto
<AVRS> no sé de ugr-desktop-g3
<asier> como esos, pero me fallaban
<asier> tendré que utilizar GNOME Shell?
<asier> utilize esta web: http://proyectolightspectrum.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/la-forma-correcta-de-instalar-gnome3-en-kubuntu-y-ubuntu-11-04-probado/#
<mimecar> AVRS: no vas a poder mezclarlos
<mimecar> y el paquete ugr... no existe
<dabor> asier, hayq ue instalar gnome-shell
<mimecar> asier: vas a dejar de usar KDE?
<asier> "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" no?
<dabor> asier
<dabor> si
<asier> mimecar: no KDE me gusta mucho y Gnome 3 lo quiero probar
<dabor> antes es conveniente que actualices los repositorios con sudo apt-get upgrade, asier
<mimecar> asier: prueba el live cd
<mimecar> antes de instalar tantos paquetes
<asier> dagor: gracias, ahora voy a la consola
<asier> mimecar: lo pruebo en VirtualBox, aunque este en modo fallback?
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y prueba normal
<asier> mimecar: linux mint 12 tien Gnome 3, no?
<mimecar> no lo se
<asier> voy a mirar...
<mimecar> no estas con kubuntu ahora?
<asier> si
<mimecar> entonces para que necesitas mint?
<asier> no, creo que la live cd de lm 12 tiene gnome 12 comn predeterminado
<asier> bueno una version tiene el gnome y el MATE
<asier> http://gespadas.com/gnome-3-livecd-oficial este valdra :)
<mimecar> descarga ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> y le instalas gnome-shell al live usb
<asier> ubuntu tiene unity...
<mimecar> le instalas gnome-shell
<asier> espera... se le pueden instalar cosas al USB?
<mimecar> ... desde hace años
<asier> usb boteable, no?
<mimecar> tu que crees
<asier> bueno al grano,  no quiero perder mi KDE, me ha costado mucho personarlo
<mimecar> te estoy diciendo que lo pruebes con un live cd / usb
<asier> ah bale, yo ya lo tengo grabado
<idroj07> Alguien sabe cual es el comando que da la orden de minimizar todas las ventanas abiertas? Es para agregarla a las "combinaciones de teclas" en la aplicacion CompizConfig.
<mimecar> no hay comando
<mimecar> es una función del gestor de ventanas que uses
<idroj07> mimecar: y cual seria es mi gestor?
<mimecar> ubuntu usaría unity
<mimecar> si metes compiz por en medio, no lo se
<Exio> unity usa compiz ...
<idroj07> uso gnome 2.3
<idroj07> con compiz
<mimecar> idroj07: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<idroj07> mimecar: Donde veo la ver. de ubuntu?
<mimecar> no sabes lo que tienes instalado en el ordenador?
<idroj07> Pues mas o menos .. estoy aprendiendo :P
<idroj07> se que tengo el Elementary OS
<idroj07> Jupiter
<mimecar>  lsb_release -a
<j4gu4r> jejejeje carajo mi targeta no le puedo poner driver
<idroj07> ok voy a darle
<j4gu4r> jajajajaja
<idroj07> en la terminal
<idroj07> j4gu4ar: bienvenido al club ;)
<j4gu4r> jajajajajajaja
<j4gu4r> idroj07 tu tambien
<idroj07> Versión Ubuntu:  idroj07@idroj07-TravelMate-5720:~$ lsb_release -a
<idroj07> No LSB modules are available.
<idroj07> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<idroj07> Description:	elementary-jupiter Release: 10.10 Codename: maverick
<mimecar> idroj07: no estas usando ubuntu?
<idroj07> mimecar: Creo que si, no? Elementary OS esta basado en este
<mimecar> que esté basado
<mimecar> no implica que sea ubuntu
<idroj07> es que tuve problemas con ubuntu 12
<mimecar> en cualquier caso, si usas la 10.10 el soporte ya ha finalizado en esa versión
<idroj07> este OS mas sencillito me va mejor.. creo que era cosa del entorno de escritorio
<mimecar> revisa la configuración de teclado de gnome, es lo único
<idroj07> ok, mil gracias mimecar
<mimecar> tu versión no tendrá actualizaciones, recuerdalo
<idroj07> da igual.. me quedare con esta.. Me parece que para mi pc( que ya es algo viejito) las nuevas versiones no le funcionan bien
<mimecar> idroj07: si aparecen fallos de seguridad tu pc será vulnerable
<xangua> idroj07: que tu pc sea viejita o pocos recursos, no quiere decir que debar usar distros viejitas y sin soporte
<idroj07> xangua: Ya , lo entiendo.. lo que pasa es que entre que me falta aún mucho que aprender de linux y que ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para dedicarle al pc.. prefiero quedarme por una temporada d esta forma y quizas mas alante actualize la versión
<idroj07> (sobretodo si solucionan mi problema con los controladores.. y puedo hacer aceleración por hardware)
<muay-guy> hola amigos,… estoy tratando de configurar una VM con ubuntu server 12.04 y tengo problemas con el networking. Le estoy tratando de dar una IP estatica al host pero me deja sin conexion
<muay-guy> este es mi /etc/network/interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097108/
<mimecar> muay-guy: que tiene que ver la máquina virtual con tener en el host una ip estática?
<muay-guy> mimecar: nada, solo estaba diciendo lo que estoy tratando de hacer, para que quede claro por que el archivo se ve asi
<muay-guy> ah,… perdon… el guest tiene la IP estatica
<mimecar> ese archivo no hace falta modificarlo para una máquina virtual
<muay-guy> mimecar: sin modificarlo queda asi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097118/
<mimecar> sigue sin ver la relación entre la máquina virtual y que tengas una ip estática
<muay-guy> mimecar: quiero que mi guest (ubuntu server) tenga siempre la ip 192.168.56.2
<muay-guy> para poder acceder desde el host siempre por esa misma ip
<mimecar> la máquina virtual usa NAT?
<muay-guy> mimecar: la maquina virtual esta como host-only adapter
<mimecar> ahí me he perdido
<mimecar> tienes un servidor que sólo va a ver la máquina real?
<muay-guy> mimecar: si, solo lo quiero usar para hacer cosas con php
<mimecar> usa NAT
<mimecar> y usa la dirección localhost
<muay-guy> he seguido esto: http://www.cs.wcupa.edu/~rkline/index/virtualbox-ubuntu.html
<mimecar> estas matando moscas a cañonazos
<muay-guy> dejo todo como venia "de fabrica" entonces? con dhcp?
<mimecar> usando NAT y redireccionando los puertos haces lo mismo
<muay-guy> desde donde se hacen las redirecciones?
<m4v> muay-guy: la línea "auto eth0" en interface está mal, eso desactiva el NetworkManager si mal no recuerdo
<m4v> muay-guy: o capaz que no, nunca me puse a hacer que el host se pueda conectar a la máquina virtual.
<rofocale> wenas
<rofocale> alguien k aia usado impresora ticketera epson en linux ?
<asier> rofocale: yo utilizo una Espo y me va genial, tanto en Linux como en mi Windows
<muay-guy> mimecar: dices q use redireccion de puertos y la direccion localhost desde el host… he redireccionado el 80 de mi host al 80 de la VM. como deberia acceder al apache?
<asier> es una EPSON Stylus SX100 y la configuré en mi Windows y mi KDE me lo reconozio automaticamente (y Linux Mint, ya que es un dispositivo Plug and Play)
<muay-guy> a traves de q ip? si hago un ifconfig eth0 ahora es 10.0.2.15
<mimecar> muay-guy:
<mimecar> localhost
<mimecar> fin
<muay-guy> localhost me muestra el "it works!" pero no es lo que deberia mostrarme porque ya lo cambie por otro index.html
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> eso es lo que tiene que salir
<mimecar> es el archivo que tienes en /var/www
<muay-guy> mimecar: lo se,… lo modifique solo para asegurarme y me sigue mostrando "it works!"
<mimecar> el archivo está en el raíz de /var/www ?
<muay-guy> si
<mimecar> pones localhost/nombre_archivo?
<muay-guy> pongo localhost solo
<muay-guy> si pongo localhost/index.html es lo mismo
<rofocale> joder se fue
<rofocale> necesito configurar una ticketera epson
<rofocale> y no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> no te mostrará el 'it works' si encontrara el archivo
<guampa> muay-guy: verifica los permisos del archivo
<guampa> www-data tiene que poder leerlo
<muay-guy> guampa: si, es de www-data
<mimecar> muay-guy: en la máquina real tienes apache instalado?
<guampa> lo estas armando con virtualhosts?
<muay-guy> mimecar: si, tengo mamp pero esta apagado
<mimecar> entonces te tiene que funcionar
<muay-guy> a ver… creo q tengo algun proceso colgado
<mimecar> a no ser que estes accediendo a la máquina real y no a la virtual
<muay-guy> si,… cuando trato de entrar en localhost directamente abre los httpd
<muay-guy> mimecar: por alguna razon me esta abriendo el httpd cada vez q quiero entrar a localhost
<mimecar> httpd?
<muay-guy> estoy tratando de ver con el activity monitor que es lo que pasa
<mimecar> modifica el archivo del host
<mimecar> y mira si salen los cambios
<muay-guy> mimecar: cual archivo?
<mimecar> crea una archivo html en /var/www
<mimecar>  o donde el servidor que usas tenga su carpeta raíz
<muay-guy> mimecar: no tengo idea de donde sale… ya he desinstalado y borrado MAMP… esto es insolito
<muay-guy> mimecar: de cualquier forma… si tengo localhost configurado en el /etc/hosts de mi host, este siempre va a interferir y estar adelante de la VM
<mimecar> no
<muay-guy> no se puede acceder a la VM por ip?
<mimecar> no interfiere para nada
<mimecar> si usas NAT estas redireccionando los puertos
<muay-guy> hay forma de averiguar de donde esta saliendo este index.html que me toma el host?
<mimecar> si estas haciendo NAT, en /var/www de la máquina virtual
<mimecar> siempre que utilices apache de los repositorios y no paquetes externos
<mimecar> muay-guy: en tu servidor has instalado apache de los repositorios?
<muay-guy> mimecar: si, es una instalacion nueva no toque nada de apt
<mimecar> en /var/www lo tienes
<mimecar> comprueba que lo estas metiendo en la carpeta que toca
<muay-guy> mimecar: si, esta ahi
<muay-guy> mimecar: bueno… al menos pude conseguir de que me siga mostrando el "it works" ese que me habia quedado colgado
<muay-guy> ahora solo tengo un error de que no encontro nada
<asier> mimecar: tanto probar el Gnome 3 no me ha ido lento. Me puedes decir los comandos para luego ponerlos mañana? muchas gracias de paso :)
<mimecar> te instalará bastantes paquetes por dependencias
<asier> ok
<mimecar> seguro que quieres gastar espacio con todo lo que te va a poner?
<asier> la instalacion me ponía solo 4 MB
<mimecar> tienes que poner cosas de gnome 3
<rofocale> asier: hola me decias que te funcionaba una ticketera epson en linux y windows muy bien ?
<asier> pero luego le podre quitar cosas pesadas como boxes, no?
<mimecar> puede que te desinstale algún paquete de KDE por dependencias
<asier> rofocale: si, pero es plug and play asi que no tuve que hacer mucho...
<rofocale> asier: que modelo es me lo podrias decir para buscar en google ?
<rofocale> esta epson que tengo tiene cable usb
<asier> mimecar: como el Kate (KDE) por gedit, pero funcionará en KDE no?
<asier> rofocale: EPSON Stylus SX100 :)
<mimecar> mientras cumplas las dependencias si
<rofocale> asier: esa no es una ticketera
<mimecar> aunque eso será más de 4 MB
<asier> mimecar cuanto aprox.
<asier> rofocale:de tickets; uh, que raro...
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> gnome 3 tiene bastantes programas
<rofocale> epson tm-u220a esa es la que yo tengo y no puedo imprimir no la reconoce
<asier> mimecar: bueno, yo tengo 24 GiB de /home, lo que necesito y 8 GiB de raiz
<asier> rofocale: prueba en una distro live-cd o mira si tu impresora soporta plug and play o si no actualiza tus drivers
<asier> mimecar: dame los comandos (si los sabes) y ya hablaremos mañana a la tarde, que mañana tengo colonias urbanas
<xangua> !nounity | asier
<kubot> asier: Ubuntu usa GNOME 3 con !Unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<asier> mimecar: Muchas gracias por la info. :)
<asier> mimecar: lo he mirado y decidido instalar gnome-shell (y todos los que tengo que marcar) y me sale 51,6 MiB de descarga, y se utilizaran 255,5 MiB de espacio
<allan_> Hola
<allan_> como aumentar el rendimiento en Ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> qué entiendes por aumentar el rendimiento?
<allan_> me dijeron que aumentando swap podria aumentar memoria pero no se como
<allan_> +velocidad, -esperas
<mimecar> aumentando la swap no conseguirás más rendimiento
<allan_> como puedo hacer
<allan_> o que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> tu ordenador funciona lento?
<allan_> no tanto con 1GB
<mimecar> 1 GB para ubuntu es un poco justo
<allan_> de RAM
<allan_> si pero no importa
<allan_> pero tengo otro problema cuando apago ubuntu me sale una pantalla en negro y unas letras
<allan_> y se apaga
<mimecar> donde está el problema?
<dimitruss> que tal tengo un gran problema mi xorg se malogro
<allan_> al apagar porque me sale la pantalla en negro y estas letras?
<mimecar> allan_: el sistema se está apagando
<allan_> porque no apaga con el logo de ubuntu?
<allan_> porque no es formal!!
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces pega en pastebin todo el texto que te salga
<allan_> mas o menos sale: check process for terminate
<dimitruss> bueno describire mi problema tengo una lenovo z470 con una nvidia CUDA segui un manual que decia instalate el blublebee y ahora no funciona mi laptop cuando entro a unity ni gnome quiero reparar mi interfaz grafica por lo menos que levante de forma normal
<allan_> *Stopping Bluethooth y otros
<mimecar> allan_: son mensajes de que el sistema se está apagando, no es un problema
<allan_> mmm....
<mimecar> dimitruss: quita los cambios que has hecho
<allan_> Gracias
<allan_> ademas al iniciar Ubuntu antes del login me sale pantalla en negro
<allan_> Hola
<braybaut> buenas tardes
<fefe> necesito ayuda
<braybaut> que paso fefe
<fefe> Exio y Goku me comen la polla, en vivo y directo en #gnudeb
<guampa> ok
<mimecar> perfecto
<bilbotarra_> cuál es mejor pidgin o emesene?
<kikee> pidgin
<kikee> en mi opinion
<kikee> soporta mas protocolos y ademas esta mucho mas pulido
<bilbotarra_> acabo de instalar pidgin
<bilbotarra_> tengo emesene, pero creo que no me convence mucho
<kikee> incluso soporta IRC el pidgin
<kikee> aunque el soporte algo malo
<kikee> es algo malo
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una duda respecto del comportamiento de una laptop. Tengo la versión 11.04 y el equipo se queda pegado en procesos durante largos periodos...he optado por apagarlo a la mala, muchas veces...veo su uso con "top"...pero no veo nada extraño, aparentemente
<Xago> de qué otra forma puedo verificar qué le consume recursos, al punto de no permitirme trabajar normalmente?
<dylan66> htop brinda mejor la info
<corsario4971> hola este es el canal español de ubuntu?
<dylan66> si ubuntu-es
<corsario4971> hola gente de nuevo esta es la sala de ubuntu en español? recien lo instale y tengo problemas con entenderlo
<corsario4971> :-/ here spanish for ubuntu help me please?
<corsario4971> jaja no se maten no atropellen por responder si o no
<Exio> todos somos voluntarios, no siempre estamos disponibles, y somos personas, deberias entenderlo, ademas, estas en un irc, debes ser paciente, normalmente la respuesta y solucion a algo no la obtenes al segundo.
<Exio> y si, es un canal de soporte para ubuntu en español.
<Exio> si tienes algun problema lo mejor seria que preguntaras directamente dando detalles
<corsario4971> ok gracias por la repuesta... perdonen si apure es que soy nuevo y no se si funcionaba
<Exio> no hay problema ^^
<corsario4971> espero cuando alguno este desocupado me avisa? O:-)
<Exio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Exio> pregunta, si alguien sabe, es muy posible que te ayude, si no, pues a esperar! :P
<corsario4971> ok va pregunta.... instale pidgin no reconoce la camara ni el microfono.... en otros programas me dice que no lo tengo instalado. ¿que hago?
<Exio> en que protocolo? (en el msn/live no te va a andar)
<corsario4971> chan!!! donde busco protocolo?
<Exio> espera, me explico, es el MSN/live, un "jabber", o donde que no te anda la camara/microfono?
<Exio> mm, veo que entendi mal, no te anda en NINGUN programa?
<corsario4971> exacto
<Exio> que camara es? por favor pasa la salida de "lsusb" (un comando en el terminal) por pastebin
<Exio> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<corsario4971> busque en sistema audio y video hay una prueba pasa... pero cuando busco s-fot o algo asi me dice no tengo camara instalada
<corsario4971> entre a paste que escribo ahi?
<dylan66> corsario instala cheese
<maestrolinux> cheese a full
<braybaut> alguien me puede decir como hacer para que cairo dock me inicie cuando prendo la pc
<dylan66> eso se configura en el dock
<braybaut> no me sale
<braybaut> mo puedes guiar dilan
<corsario4971> chicos todo bien al no saber nada de ubuntu puse que actualice todo ubuntu 10.4 me descargo en total 345 actualizaciones... donde encuentro chesee
<dylan66> hace tiempo que no uso cairo
<dylan66> click derecho sobre el dock configuracion
<corsario4971> bueno me esta actualizando pidgin y 6 archivos mas espero y aviso a ver como termina esto... gracias seguire intentando
<corsario4971> como hago para descargar cheese?... me actualiza 45 archivos pero no esta ese en especial...
<Exio> sudo apt-get install cheese
<Exio> desde tu terminal, o buscandolo en el centro de software
<corsario4971> ok lo busco ahi
<dabor> corsario4971, cheese te permite usar la cámara pero no te instala ningún drivers !!
<corsario4971> y que hago?
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una duda respecto del comportamiento de una laptop. Tengo la versión 11.04 y el equipo se queda pegado en procesos durante largos periodos...he optado por apagarlo a la mala, muchas veces...veo su uso con "top"...pero no veo nada extraño, aparentemente
<Xago> de qué otra forma puedo verificar qué le consume recursos, al punto de no permitirme trabajar normalmente?
<atl> Se puede hacer una instalacion limpia de windows en una particion ya existente del mismo sin afectar a ubuntu? al igual que puedo intalar ubuntu sin afectar windows?
<corsario4971> f-sṕot y cheese son la misma cosa...
<dylan66> fspot muestras y organiza imagenes
<dylan66> cheese utilza tu webcam
<chilicuil> no atl , windows formateara tu sector de arranque, si deseas instalar windows despues de ubuntu, tendras que recuperar el grub con un livecd de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> !recuperargrub
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'recuperargrub'.
<corsario4971> atl yo genere una particion nueva y puse el ubuntu en la misma asi tengo los dos operativos ... me aseguro
<dabor> atl, obvio que no se puede, windows te borra el arranque de linux del MBR, el grub y despues hay que recuperarlo. Archivos y demás no toca nada.
<corsario4971> entonces a descargar el cheese
<atl> y eso de recu[erar grub es complicado? hay posibilidades de perder datos?
<corsario4971> paquete no confiable estoy bajandolo y que sea lo que sea...
<atl> dabor, no te lei, ok entonces si hay algun problema pregunto desde live
<corsario4971> atl estoy como vos ... te conviene particionar el rigido y poner el linux en la particion nueva... no te tires a la pileta hasta entender esto... yo estoy como loco hace 3 dias y todavia no se usar el 80% de los programas que se instalaron
<kikee> atl: mira
<kikee> para hacer una copia del mbr seria el siguiente comando
<kikee> dd if=/dev/sda of=/ruta/mbr.bak count=1 bs=512
<kikee> y luego instalas windows, metes un livecd de ubuntu o la distro que quieras
<kikee> accedes al archivo y haces el paso inverso
<corsario4971> bien baje el cheese mensaje "no se detecto ninguna camara" que sigue?
<kikee> dd  if=/ruta/mbr.bak of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512
<kikee> atl: entiendes?
<atl> te mentiria si digo que si
<kikee> atl: mira, te explico en privado
<kikee> atl: ok?
<atl> ook
<corsario4971> atl tengo la ayuda como lo hice ... si te interesa y me decis te mando un archivo .doc con los pasos
<corsario4971> bueno ahi lo puse en tu privado tenes que aceptarlo (no se como) y despues leelo son 15 pasos para cargar todo y actualizar...
<corsario497> bueno gente pregunta de nuevo... en este chat se puede poner camara y audio para probar si anda?
<Exio> no :)
<corsario497> en conversacion figura la opciones pero no puedo usarlas... alguna manera de hacerlo con amsn evolution mensajeria ?
<corsario497> alguno con amsn para probar si funciona la webcam y el audio? dos minutos si anda no molesto mas ... por hoy
<corsario497> carlosjavier1911@hotmail.com....
<Exio> no pases informacion personal en el canal, es logeado publicamente
<corsario497> ok perdon mejor me voy y busco otro sitio para las ayudas... estan saturados y no se como preguntar--- mas adelante tratare de nuevo a ver como se hace...
<corsario497> gracias por el intento
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-18
<idroj07> El pc se me apaga de forma repentina creo que debido a que se calienta.. Y me parece que se calienta porque ubuntu no reconoce adecuadamente las especificaciones del hardware , ventilador y eso.. Conoceis alguna solución ha esto?
<maestrolinux> alguna sabe usar vlc de consola "cvlc"
<zxul> que tal gente
<zxul> ando tratando de crear un disco de arranque en mi pen
<zxul> pero osea desde la terminal claro
<zxul> pero me abienta error
<zxul> hola
<idroj07> algun comando para ver temperaturas?
<guampa> idroj07: sensors
<nevopross> hola gente, tiempo que no pasaba a saludar
<nevopross> sin mas rodeos, mi problema es el siguiente
<nevopross> tengo un usb de 4gb que lo tengo como livecd
<nevopross> para bootear y salvar datos o usar mi distro donde quiera
<nevopross> el problema es que solo lo puedo usar una vez
<nevopross> cuando apago el pc en el que este trabajando no me bootea otra vez el ubuntu
<nevopross> esto solo me pasa con este OS
<nevopross> lo he hecho con otra distros en otros usb y no presenta problemas de ningi tipo
<nevopross> que puedo hacer
<nevopross> .canta
<j4gu4r> buenas niches a todos
<j4gu4r> de nuevo aqui dandoles lata jejejeje
<exos> buenas gente
<exos> che como creo un xml para virsh ?
<j4gu4r> alguien me dice donde descargo los controladores libres para mi tarjeta grafica
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> si instalo la ultima version de los driver de la pag oficial de nvidia a mi geforce2 mx 400 que deveria usar los 96 , daria mejor rendimiento que con los 96?
<novato> Buenas noches
<novato> Alguien me pueden ayudar en una opinio
<novato> que tal este servidor que quiero rentar
<novato> https://pay.iw.ca/client/en/index.php?page=contrat&venteId=258f831163a6fa74becfc8a8e0ff3131b534
<novato> Alguien       me ayuda con esta opinion
<novato> quien me ayuda?
<chilicuil> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novato> Si
<novato> Pero llevo mucho tiempo esperando que alguien me ayude
<novato> Si mando un mensaje y no me responde como 30 minutos
<chilicuil> bueno, seguramente muchas personas estaran lejos de sus teclado y las que estan probablemente no conocen la respuestas
<chilicuil> respuesta*
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos
<j4gu4r> como estan
<chilicuil> hola j4gu4r
<j4gu4r> jejejeje porfin pude instalar controlador a mi tyarjeta ati
<j4gu4r> bueno aunque le puse el driver libre
<chilicuil> me alegra j4gu4r, espero que exista documentacion para que alguien con tu misma tarjeta no tenga ese problema
<j4gu4r> ssiii voy a guardar la pagina donde saque el prosedimiento
<novato> jaguar te puedo hacer una pregunta
<j4gu4r> pero que gran desepcion tengo al saber que mi tarjeta ati se podria decir que es o0bsoleta ya
<j4gu4r> jejejejeje
<j4gu4r> si dime novato
<novato> usted sabe de linux?
<j4gu4r> la verdad son mis primeros pasos en linux
<novato> mm ok
<novato> usted algun aves a instalado serve dedicado      hlds counter strike?
<j4gu4r> no ni idea
<j4gu4r> :(
<novato> Ok
<j4gu4r> nose si esto te sirva
<j4gu4r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378930
<novato> tengo una duda de pronto usted me puede ayudar
<novato> Yo estoy pensando en rentar un server comoeste
<novato> https://pay.iw.ca/client/en/index.php?page=contrat&venteId=258f831163a6fa74becfc8a8e0ff3131b534
<novato> Mira la caracteristica
<j4gu4r> alguien en esta sala le puede ayudar a novato con su duda
<j4gu4r> esque la verdad soy nuvo en esto de linux jejejejeje
<chilicuil> cual es esa duda j4gu4r ?
<chilicuil> me la perdi
<novato> Mm
<novato> chiliculi me ayudas
<j4gu4r> siii probablemente el si pueda ayudarte man
<novato> Ok
<j4gu4r> exponle tu duda
<novato> lo que pasa es que no se si este panel se puede instalar cosas como por ejemplo playonlinux
<novato> Ya te paso este demo para que lo mires
<novato> http://x3demoa.cpx3demo.com:2082/frontend/x3/index.html?post_login=92407119813481
<novato> Mira este demo si con ese cpanel se puede hacer como instalacion de cualquier aplicacion
<chilicuil> hola novato, no, cpanel, no te sirve para instalar aplicaciones en el sistema operativo
<chilicuil> cpanel sirve para administrar sitios web
<novato> no sirve ni para instar un serve dedicado de juegos
<novato> pero hay veo una parte que dices ssh
<novato> Para que sirve ese ssh
<chilicuil> novato: sirve para subir tus llaves ssh.., aunque tambien puedes tener acceso a una consola.., desde ahi podrias instalar lo que quisieras.., aunque no tiene mucho caso.., en la mayoria de los proveedores, ese servicio esta deshabilitado, a menos que pagues una cuota extra.., si es tu computadora la que tiene cpanel (cosa que dudo porque hasta donde se, hay que pagar por las licencias de cpanel), mejor puedes instalar un servidor ssh o vnc p
<lucifugo> wenas
<lucifugo> no puedo hacer funcionar una impresora de tickets epson
<lucifugo> :(
<lucifugo> ya me encuentro desesperado
<chilicuil> si no la has podido hacer funcionar, tal vez no esta soportada por linux, en cuyo caso, lo mejor seria de hacerte de una impresora que si lo sea
<novato> chilicuil gracias por la informacion
<lucifugo> :(
<lucifugo> joder es que ya habian comprado la ticketera y queria usar un programa de punto de venta libre
<lucifugo> pero no me funciona la impresora :(
<t0ken_> ahi alguien aqui?
<t0ken_> como puedo instalar Gnome-shell en ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<HoNgOuRu>  hola, donde pongo scripts para que se ejecuten al inicio?
<HoNgOuRu> y como sudo
<HoNgOuRu> pero sin tener que poner el pass
<guampa> HoNgOuRu: si queres que se ejecuten al terminar el arranque del OS podes agregar una linea en /etc/rc.local
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<guampa> tene en cuenta que eso se ejecuta con privilegios totales sobre todo, asi que tene mucho cuidado lo que pones, no sea que te cargues el sistema
<HoNgOuRu> gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada
<HoNgOuRu> guampa, dale,  muchas gracias
<HoNgOuRu> guampa
<HoNgOuRu> tambien para autologuearme con mi unico usuario normal, como haria?
<guampa> eh, eso no estoy seguro, con el gdm2 se podia, no se si con gdm3
<guampa> que version de Ubuntu usas?
<HoNgOuRu> mmm, estoy usando lubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> supongo que ldm
<guampa> HoNgOuRu: lo siento, no se como hacer eso con ldm, tal vez intenta una busqueda con "ldm" "automatic login"
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> gracias nuevamente
<HoNgOuRu> y buen dia
<guampa> igualmente
<novato> Buenos dias atotclic ?
<unrar> rehi
<bilbotarra> alguien sabe que cómo se minimizan todas las ventanas de una vez con teclas?
<xangua> o sea mostrar el escritorio bilbotarra ¿
<bilbotarra> eso es
<bilbotarra> o cuando tengo muchas ventanas abiertas
<xangua> Control+Super+D como dice la pequeña guía que aparece cuando mantienes Super presionado bilbotarra
<xangua> super a.k.a. tecla windows¿
<bilbotarra> ya está
<bilbotarra> gracias, xangua
<t0ken_> me pueden ayudar a instalar un tema de gnome shell?
<t0ken_> como puedo mover los archivos a la carpeta usr sin que me pida permiso?
<t0ken_> que comando es?
<t0ken_> alguien me puede aydar?
<guampa> t0ken_: que archivos queres mover a usr ?
<guampa> t0ken_: que archivos queres mover a usr ?
<t0ken_> help
<Guest55531> como se el nombre de mis discos?
<t0ken_> tengo problemas al meter este comando sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<Guest55531> Me han dicho que debo poner "dd if=/ruta/archivo/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512"
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> instale el enemy territory , descarge un .run , pero el juego no me funciona y haora no se como desintalarlo , la terminal no me lo reconoce y tampoco esta en sinaptyc , algien me ayuda??
<debsan> ignacio, y claro en synaptic solo mostrará .deb
<debsan> ignacio, fijate si el .run tiene alguna opción uninstall
<dylan66> Guest55531, para saber el nombre de tus disco fdisk -l
<Guest55531> ayuda sudo dd if=media/D09EACC29EACA288/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512 dd: opening `media/D09EACC29EACA288/copia-mbr.bak': No such file or directory
<Exio> "/media/"
<Guest55531> jajaja, que cosas, dejame ver si funciono
<atl> e pusto dd if=/media/usb/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512
<atl> pero no me funcionoalguna sugerencia, pone que lo cargo pero no me aparece el grub
<chilicuil> buenas tardes o/
<mimecar> atl: cuidado con dd
<mimecar> atl: no estas añadiendo un sistema operativo a grub de esa forma verdad?
<atl> pues, ubuntu
<atl> Esto paso, con un comando casi igual a ese hice una copia del mbr, instale windows desde cero y no aparecia el grub, me dijeron que solo con el live cd y esa linea que acabo de poner se podria volver a escoger al inicio ubuntu o windows
<zodiac_es> fzeta, tu aquí?
<zodiac_es> hola Exio !
<Exio> hola
<chilicuil> atl: has puesto sudo enfrente?, $ sudo dd if=/media/usb/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512 ?
<atl> Si, si no no me dejaba
<chilicuil> atl: mmm, lo que hace ese comando es sobre escribir el gestor de arranque, si no ha funcionado, no deberia cargar ubuntu, pero tampoco deberia cargar windows, en tu caso que pasa?
<atl> me carga windows
<atl> automaticamente
<mimecar> atl: cuandos discos tienes en ese equipo?
<atl> 1
<mimecar> 1 y tu disco es sdb ?
<atl> bueno, era una memoria usb
<chilicuil> atl: ejecuta $ sudo fdisk -l
<atl> no estoy en ubuntu, no se que paso que el live usb no me funciona, tal vez se lo hice a la memoria
<chilicuil> atl: sip, es probable, dado que estas mandando la informacion a /sdb , si solo tienes un disco, deberia ser a -> /sda o a /hda
<atl> entonces solo seria ese detalle
<atl> Y que diferencia con hacer eso del mbr y montar las particiones una por una?
<mimecar> no tienen relación
<monster_Mexico>  alguno tiene una cuenta en no-ip de pago... como es la forma de pago, no la encuentro en la pagina...
<mimecar> monster_Mexico: en este canal no
<atl> no tienen el livecd una herramienta de recuperacion para que me aparezca el grub?
<mimecar> atl: reinstala grub
<monster_Mexico> o modifica el archivo de configuracion
<atl> Me e leido varias forma de reucuperarlo pero cual creen que es la mas sencilla?
<mimecar> no se lo que has leido
<atl> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mimecar> empieza por una y mira si te funciona
<atl> si, podria, tal vez instale de nuevo ubuntu tambien, como entraria desde live cd al /home encriptado para copiar las cosas?
<mimecar> vas a perder el tiempo si reinstalas ubuntu
<caliandra> hola, soy nueva por aquí, pero llevo mucho usando linux, tengo un problema para instalar java en mi compu, alguen me puede ayudar? ya busqué en muchos tutoriales y forus y no puedo resolver el problema
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas caliandra?
<caliandra> 10.4 32bit
<mimecar> si instalas el paquete "restricted" te pondrá java
<atl> Bien, ya puedo iniciar ubuntu pero no windows
<atl> em la pantalla de grub me aparece el windows pero al escogerla intenta cargar el logo y se pone la pantalla azul y se reinicia
<chilicuil> atl: si, porque has instalado la version que tenias de copia de seguridad, corre en ubuntu $ sudo update-grub
<atl> tambien hecho eso del update
<caliandra> gracias mimecar, lo estoy instalando....
<mimecar> atl: ayuda que digas cómo has recuperado grub
<atl> con la linea de antes "dd if=/media/usb/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512"
<caliandra> una duda, con el paquete restricted ya viene el jre, o el paquete me permite instalarlo?
<mimecar> el jre
<atl> tampoco puedo acceder a la particion desde ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098897/
<chilicuil> mimecar: el que viene ahi, es el java de oracle?
<mimecar> atl: tu disco no era sdb?
<mimecar> chilicuil: eso no lo se
<GridCube> atl, cual es el resultado de sudo fdisk -l
<mimecar> si está en restricted debe ser el de oracle
<chilicuil> esa es mi duda, porque hasta donde se, el java de oracle no es instalable en ubuntu, a menos que lo descargues de la pagina
<atl> era sdb pero por que creia que debia sacar el archivo de ahi
<mimecar> si tienes un disco y es sdb, sda no funcionará
<atl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098900/
<mimecar> atl: cuantos discos tienes ahí?
<atl> no, es sda, ponia sdb por que creia que me preguntaba donde guardarlo, pues una usb es sdb
<GridCube> uno es un pendrive el sdb
<atl> dejame poner uno mas simplificado
<GridCube> sdc tambien es un pendrive
<omikron4> atl: acabo de llegar  y no me entere mucho.. cual es el problema
<atl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098905/
<mimecar> atl: parece que has corrompido parte de sda2
<omikron4> mimecar: , atl no veo nada roto.. pero pueden explicarme cual es el problema? es que no se de que va esto
<mimecar> omikron4: le da un error al montar una partición ntfs
<omikron4> desde donde la monta?
<atl> grub?
<GridCube> O_o
<mimecar> omikron4: desde la consola
<GridCube> grub?
<GridCube> grub no monta nada, en todo caso fstab monta en linux
<mimecar> NO MONTA en una consola
<omikron4> para montar una particion ntfs primero debio instalar la compatibilidad para escribir en ntfs.. aunque creo que eso se instala solo.. despues desde consola.. mkdir win ... sudo mount /dev/sda1 win/
<omikron4> mas o menos
<atl> esta linea corrompe particiones o simplemente no las puede leer por que esta en otro lugar dd if=/media/usb/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512
<mimecar> omikron4: , GridCube http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098897/
<mimecar> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (527564799): Invalid argument
<omikron4> atl: disculpa pero lo que haces no es para montar sino para grabar
<chilicuil> esa linea no corrompe nada, solo copia 512 bytes de /media/usb/copia-mbr.bak a /dev/sda
<omikron4> mimecar: ahi esta el resultado, pero ese comando no es para montar
<mimecar> no, eso es el error que le da
<omikron4> claro eso es el resultado.. pero no puede hacer lo que intenta
<omikron4> primero .. para hacer un dd.. la particion debe estar desmontada
<omikron4> si esta desmontada no se puede copiar.. y menos un bak
<omikron4> solo se puede grabar una imagen iso a un sdb..
<omikron4> o un formateo zero a un disco
<mimecar> atl: haz un resumen desde el principio
<omikron4> o un dd osea un dupilcate disc
<mimecar> o este código espagheti nunca se acabará
<atl> lo pongo es paste o aqui?
<mimecar> el resumen escribelo línea a línea
<mimecar> de todo lo que has hecho
<atl> ok, todo empezo una calida noche de verano, aun instalado windows y ubuntu puse en terminal dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/atl/copia-mbr.bak count=1 bs=512
<omikron4> atl: te indico..
<atl> borre la particiones de windows e instale de nuevo(no la misma version), al reiniciar para acabar la instalacion no me aparecia el grub e iva directamente a windows como seria normal
<omikron4> atl: le estas diciendo en el terminal que copie .. if = InputFile el disco o la particion /dev/sda o sea todo el disco.. sda..
<cousteau> omikron4, no, sólo el primer bloque
<omikron4> a /home/atl/copia, .. etcll etc
<cousteau> bs=512 count=1
<omikron4> cousteau: yo eso lo pongo para hacer un hibrido. y da igual la can tidad que ponga. aunque la mayoria.. pongo bs=1M
<cousteau> omikron4, pero luego pone count=1
<cousteau> bs=512 count=1 sólo copia los primeros 512 bytes del archivo o partición o lo que sea
<omikron4> bueno.. en realidad.. atl, que quieres hacer?
<atl> en el live cd de ubuntu puse dd if=/media/usb/copia-mbr.bak of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512 y ya aparecio ubuntu pero no windows
<atl> que pueda arrancar los dos SO desde el grub, en este momento me aparece windows pero no puedo arrancarlo, al intentar cargarlo se reinicia
<cousteau> omikron4, me da que copia de seguridad del grub
<omikron4> es que creo que el dd borra el destino
<cousteau> atl, ahora tendrás que actualizar el grub para que pille windows
<omikron4> porque es un DuplicateDisc
<cousteau> omikron4, sí, todo eso lo que hace es copiar los primeros 512 bytes del disco (el MBR), y luego sobreescribir el MBR con la copia que habías hecho
<cousteau> es decir, hace copia de seguridad del MBR para poder restaurarla después de que windows se la cargue
<omikron4> yo prefiero el script que yo he hecho.. es facil y lo hace en dos o trees segundos.. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/grubRecoveryCLI.tar.gz
<omikron4> luego una vez entras a ubuntu. haces un update-grub y sudo grub-install /dev/sda y ya esta todo instalado
<atl> y como funciona ese script? con que se ejecuta? dobre click? hay instrucciones?
<omikron4> es en consola.. sudo ./recovery y ya esta
<cousteau> omikron4, yo creo que tal como está ahora con hacer un update-grub bastaría
<omikron4> o sudo /recoveryCLI mas o menos
<omikron4> solo hay que pulsar la tecla tab cuando hayas puesto las primeras letras
<atl> pero si el update sudo update. . . ya lo intente
<omikron4> es que cuando se pone el update.. despus hay que instalar en el mbr.. sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<vicocito> Hola amigos de este canal
<omikron4> vicocito: hola amigo que viene de otro :)
<cousteau> omikron4, es que se supone que el grub ya está instalado en el mbr
<vicocito> tengo un problema con firefox no puedo escuchar musica en linea
<omikron4> cousteau: pero si haces un update el segundo paso es un sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<omikron4> si no el update no tiene validez
<cousteau> pero eso es para instalar el grub, no?
<cousteau> vicocito, tienes flash?
<omikron4> cousteau: eso es para instalar el grubb despues de hacer un update-grub
<atl> omikron4, por que en la 4?
<omikron4> en caso contrario permanece como estaba antes de hacer un update
<cousteau> pues eso, el grub ya está instalado, en principio
<vicocito> si lo tengo intente desabilitar el plugin pero nada
<omikron4> atl: no va en ninguna particion.. es en /dev/sda   sin ningun numero..o sea que no vale .. /dev/sda4 porque el mbr va en el disco.. no el ninguna particion
<cousteau> vicocito, te pasa con cualquier página de sonido/vídeo o sólo con alguna?
<atl> en el pdf viene un 4
<omikron4> pero nano.. eso son mis particiones y en la informacion.. lo ponia en el 4 pero no es que vaya el mbr ahi.. sino que arrancare desde ahi
<vicocito> con todas las paginas  videos si puedo ver y escuchar pero musica no
<omikron4> el script te indica desde donde quieres arrancar.. despues el grub se mete en su sitio
<omikron4> lo has leido atl ?
<atl> si, pero tengo esa duda de donde
<omikron4> vamos a ver.. atl
<omikron4> el script te indica que tipo de particiones tienes tu
<omikron4> y tu tienes que seleccionar desde donde quieres empezar tu arranque. siempre que sea de linux, claro esta
<atl> y si esta /home o / . .? no importa?
<omikron4> en mi caso.. en algunas ocasiones estaba en la particion 4 de sda. en otras en la particion 1 de sda
<omikron4> recuperar el grub.. n o creo que se encuentre en /home ningun arranque.. ya que se trata de vlinuz y eso esta en raiz
<omikron4> initrd.img y vmllinuz y esos se encuentran en el directorio raiz
<george2002> saludos brod, compre una mini laptop compaq hp cq10-905la, venia con suse, pero en la tienda donde la compre le quitan linux y le colocan windows y que para salir de ellas mas rapido, mi pregunta, ubuntu es compatible o mejor dicho me reconocera todos su harware ubuntu?
<omikron4> george2002: de momento.. casi la mayoria
 * omikron4 se va a plantar un pino.. chaus
<george2002> este esta bueno para que pegue en conical a dar soporte XD, no me dejo ni preguntarle nada
<chilicuil> george2002: puedes buscar el perfil de tu equipo en https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<george2002> ok gracias men
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte
<cousteau> george2002, si el pc originalmente venía con linux es muy probable que vaya todo perfectamente
<vicocito> yo te ayudaria pero soy nuevito en linux
<caliandra> hola, ya instalé el paquete Restricted, pero me aparece que la versión de java que tengo es  JDK icedtea6, y la que necesito es jre, sigo sin poder instalarla
<george2002> cousteau: si eso pense, pero como suse es una cosa seria
<george2002> XD
<caliandra> alguien me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> caliandra, has instalado el paquete que se llama nosequé de -plugin?
<cousteau> algo como   sun-java6-jre-plugin   o algo así  (no me acuerdo)
<vicocito> hola nesecito un poco de ayuda no tengo audio en linea en paginas de musica
<atl> el script no me ha funcionado
<caliandra> cousteau ese paquete me aparece cmo no existente, instale el restricted y estoy intentando instalar ./jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz
<caliandra> pero no puedo
<caliandra> me aparece  1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<caliandra> cuando intento ejecutalo
<cousteau> caliandra, no sé cómo lo estás intentando instalar...
<cousteau> así seguro que no es
<caliandra> coustreau, segui esas instrucciones
<caliandra> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/05/instalar-la-ultima-version-de-java-para.html
<atl> Bien, supongo que instalando windows desde 0 y ya despues ubuntu no deberia haber problema
<caliandra> y en el paso 8 es cuando me da el error
<cousteau> 2010-05...  casi seguro que ese tuto está algo antiguo
<cousteau> atl, en todo caso arrancando desde live cd y haciendo el grub-install
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<cousteau> puede que ese último link te sirva
<caliandra> cousteau , no encontré ninguno mas reciente, lo que hice fue cambiar el nombre de la version de jre
<cousteau> caliandra, en efecto creo que está anticuado; prueba este tuto  http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/instalar-oracle-java-7-en-ubuntu-1204.html
<cousteau> (de la misma pág pero para ubuntu 12.04)
<caliandra> es que mi ubuntu es 10.4
<cousteau> ah
<atl> pos si acaso empezare a hacer el respaldo
<cousteau> caliandra, creo que también te vale; el PPA ese también tiene soporte para Lucid
<mimecar> atl: sólo tienes que instalar grub
<cousteau> y el java 6 creo que ya no está en ubuntu partner
<mimecar> no el sistema operativo entero
<caliandra> no no está
<caliandra> voy a probar con ese tutorial
<atl> tenia entendido que eso que lo que intentabamos hacer, pero me viene bien una copia
<vicocito> gracias a todos
<atl> mimecar, es $ sudo grub-install? solo eso?
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
<mimecar> ya te has leído como se instala grub2?
<george2002> hoy esta de happy uno de los promotores de sofware libre a nivel mundial XD
<chilicuil> quien george2002 ?
<george2002> chilicuil: nelson mandela
<chilicuil> oh!
<atl> si esto sale mal, los leo dentro de 4 a 5 horas
<chilicuil> jajaja, suerte atl
<atl> si, gracias
<george2002> de la version de ubuntu 6 hasta la 9 venia un video de el en el live cd, ahora no se si aun lo trae
<atl> Buenas, pues ya se pudo y no se que fue lo que lo hizo funcionar, y como no lo se desconfio de mis particiones en una de esas vuelve asuceder y sta vez con el disco lleno
<atl> grabe en un cd el supergrub 2 disk y escogi reconocer cualquier OS despues reparar sistema ya en windows
<future> Hola , dicen que el nuevo firefox 14 incorpora por defecto el protocolo HTTPS en todos los resultados de las búsquedas de Google y sugerencias, pero  yo lo he combrobado  y eso no lo hace ¿alguna idea?  : http://es.engadget.com/2012/07/17/mozilla-firefox-14-actualizacion/
<Exio> future: puedes usar "forcetls" (un addon) para hacer algo asi
<future> entonces esa notiocia es incorrecta o es que el firefox que uso no permite esa nueva configuracion salvo que lo modifique manualmente?ç
<future> ---esa noticia
<future> o sera que solo lo incluye firefox 14 para windows???
<m4v> future: ni idea, el link que diste no da la fuente del problema.
<GridCube> future, no lo incluye, la noticia esta mal, necesitas un add-on
<future> alguien ha actualizado a firefox 14 y ha comprobado si si el protocolo https se ejecuta por defecto en el buscador o si en su caso incluye un buscador https proporcionado por la actualizacion del firefox 14?
<GridCube> yo lo uso, y no
<GridCube> a menos que ponga el buscador https yo mismo
<GridCube> que es extremadamente facil
<future> igual entonces es solo para windows y quizas macos x ??
<caliandra> cousteau y mimecar, gracias! con ese ppa ya pude instalar!
<m4v> future: no sabemos eso.
<GridCube> future, no sabemos, pregunta en #firefox
<Exio> *en ingles* :P
 * GridCube shrugs
<omikron4> atl: have u solve your problem?
<m4v> omikron4: español :P
<omikron4> ah perdon.. solucionaste tu problema atl ?
<GridCube> omikron4, si lo soluciono
<omikron4> grax GridCube
<omikron4> :)
<atl> omikron4 yes
<atl> creo
<omikron4> atl.. entonces ya tienes tu grub en su sitio?
<atl> salvo que tiene un fondo de pantalla que no se donde salio
<omikron4> es que me fui apresurado para no parecer el challenger.. asi que tuve que descargar el combustible en su sitio (en el tigre)
<atl> no guardan el historial de este canal en ulguna parte?
<m4v> !log atl
<kubot> atl: Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<atl> aun no se que fue mal , alguna idea?
<m4v> atl: ¿que fue lo que pasó?
<atl> Que no podia iniciar windows aun estando en el grub de inicio, un mal backup del mbr
<m4v> atl: hiciste algo antes de que eso pasara? no tengo idea porque puede ocurrir, salvo que el disco ande mal
<atl> lo que creo es que el windpws de antes era una version 32 y usaba digamos sd1 y sd2 pero el nuevo es 64 y el sistema raiz estaba inverso sd1
<atl> era sd2 y viceversa, eso creo pudo afectar
<atl> como decir que ubuntu inicio desde /home en vez de /raiz, como dije, no tengo idea y si eso de ubuntu es posible
<dbz> omg cuanta cosa
<franklin_> saludos amigos, tengo un problema tengo un servidor squid instalado con ubuntu server
<franklin_> el problema es que cuando lo instale decidi cambiarle la contraseña
<franklin_> y la meto y ahora no me sale nada
<franklin_> es ubuntu server 11.10
<franklin_> sigo los pasos de esta pagina http://historiasrecurrentes.blogspot.com/2012/01/como-recuperar-la-contrasena-en-ubuntu.html
<franklin_> pero cuando voy a la parte para que me permita ingresar la contraseña me sale este mensaje
<franklin_> http://historiasrecurrentes.blogspot.com/2012/01/como-recuperar-la-contrasena-en-ubuntu.html
<franklin_> perdon este mensaje
<franklin_> give root password for maintenance (or type control + d to continue)
<franklin_> que puedo hacer?
<m4v> franklin_: ubuntu no tiene la cuenta root activada, eso hace que puedas entrar en el modo de recuperación con privilegios de root sin password. Aquí por lo que veo le diste una clave a la cuenta root, así que la tienes que ingresar para entrar a ese modo.
<guampa> franklin_: no puedes usar tu password de usuario con "sudo" ?
<m4v> sí, en tu pc tienes 2 claves, la de tu usuario y la de root, que es una que vos le agregaste.
<franklin_> guampa, m4v, no puedo entrar a mi usuario
<franklin_> el ubuntu server esta es en pura consola
<Buda> dbz hola
<Buda> me puedes quitar ya el ban ?
<m4v> no estas mezclando las claves de tu usuario y la cuenta root? o simplemente no recuerdas ninguna?
<franklin_> yo active mi cuenta root
<m4v> Buda: solo soporte sobre Ubuntu en este canal.
<guampa> Buda: no estas baneado, por eso pudiste entrar. Igualmente esos temas por favor hablalos en #ubuntu-es-ops
<franklin_> y entraba y apuntaba via ssh al root@direcionip
<franklin_> y fino entraba
<franklin_> decidi cambiar la clave y ahora no puedo entrar
<guampa> franklin_: pero tampoco podes entrar en tu cuenta de usuario comun?
<guampa> no es una sola cuenta la que has perdido acceso
<franklin_> guampa,  hay alguna forma para saber el nombre dle usuario que no sea root
<franklin_> esa clave si me la se
<franklin_> pero no recuerdo el login
<m4v> como cambiaste la clave?
<franklin_> passwd root
<guampa> franklin_: para poder habilitar el password de root, primero tienes que entrar con la cuenta de usuario
<guampa> como puede ser que no la recuerdes?
<m4v> franklin_: esta bien ese comando, no habrás hecho un error de tipeo o algo así con la clave?
<franklin_> guampa, amigo el servidor lo habia montado hace tiempo, luego que active la cuenta de root no volvi a entrar como usuario
<franklin_> pues lo que recuerdo antes de eso fue que le di apt-get upgrades
<franklin_> y empezo a decirme que estaba desinstalando unas libs o algo asi
<franklin_> y luego lo cancele
<franklin_> y decidi mandar a reiniciar
<franklin_> pero habia podido entrar con mi clave en ese momento
<m4v> tendrías que entrar con un livecd, hacer un chroot a la partición esa y cambiar la clave desde el chroot. Otra no se si no recuerdas las claves o el login.
<franklin_> ya pude entrar como usuarios amigos
<franklin_> gracias m4v y guampa
<franklin_> le di y le di hasta que lo recorde
<franklin_> y ya le habilite la contraseña a root
<franklin_> lo acabo de mandar a reniciar
<franklin_> amigos
<franklin_> que canal puedo consultar para configurar iptables y squid???
<m4v> franklin_: #ubuntu-server, pero es en inglés. No hay en español.
<franklin_> ok
<guampa> en ingles tenes #Netfilter y #ubuntu-server
<m4v> todas las guías que hay igual son en general en inglés
<franklin_> ok guampa gracias
<m4v> !iptables franklin_
<kubot> franklin_: Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<franklin_> gracias amigos
<franklin_> guampa, m4v y kubot
<m4v> dn
<guampa> por nada franklin_, suerte
<morfeo> Instale kde y me gusta, pero tengo un prooblema con la ventana de notificaciones, es que me quitan el foco a lo que estoy haciendo, por ejemplo si estoy escribiendo me quitan de esa ventana, alguien sabe como reparar eso?
<morfeo> De hecho me sucedio dos veces mientras les escribia... tres veces XD
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-19
<m4v> morfeo: que notificaciones? los que aparecen abajo a la derecha?
<morfeo> m4v,  Si
<morfeo> No quiero que se vayan, solo que no me quiten el foco
<m4v> que raro, nunca me pasó que me quiten el foco...
<morfeo> m4v, si se me entiende cuando digo que me quitan el foco?
<morfeo> Es que luego y no usamos los mismos terminos
<m4v> pero a donde te manda el foco? no puede ser a la notificación
<morfeo> Realmente no te sabria decir, porque no escribe en ningun lugar claro, pero sigo digitando pero ya no tengo el foco en la ventana en la que estaba
<m4v> entiendo por foco la ventana que está activa
<morfeo> mmm acabo de ver que me tira a la ventana de la aplicacion, no a la notificacion
<morfeo> m4v, Si
<morfeo> Pero niasd
<m4v> por ejemplo ahora me salió una notificación de correo nuevo mientras escribía y no pasó nada.
<morfeo> Perdon, aveces no lo hace a la ventana que mencione, sera el problema que uso pidgin?
<m4v> y realmente sería molesto que me saque el foco, debe ser un problema. No puede ser el comportamiento normal. La notificaciones no debería hacer eso.
<morfeo> m4v, mmm es que con kopete no lo hacia, pero kopete no me dejaba los coments que me mandaban :/
<m4v> no se ahí, no uso pidgin. Ocurre solo con las notificaciones de pidgin?
<morfeo> Si, pero ahorita vi que no me salio notificacion y me saco, pero casi siempre concuerda con las de pidgin, porque casi solo de eso recibo notificaciones
<m4v> morfeo: prueba desactivando las notificaciones de pidgin para ver
<morfeo> m4v, lo cerre y abri kopete, por cierto me salio una notificacion de alguien que se conecto y no me saco el foco :D
<morfeo> De nuevo me salio otra notificacion y no me quito el foco pero el problema de kopete es que no me deja los mensajes, es que pidgin me abria otroa ventana cuando otra persona me escribia pero kopete no :/
<morfeo> Y aveces me dicen que me han escrito y he ignorado a las personas, eso es normal?
<morfeo> Lo de la ventana lo de sentirse ignorado claro XD
<itxshell> buenas Morell
<itxshell> morfeo,
<morfeo> itxshell, dime
<itxshell> no solo saludaba
<itxshell> como le va
<morfeo> itxshell, bien, pero este canal no es para ese topic, es solamente de ayuda, pasate al #ubuntu-es-offtopic para hablar de temas generales
<morfeo> m4v, ya lo resolvi en la configuracion de kopete, gracias brother :)
<m4v> morfeo: no era pidgin?
<morfeo> m4v, en efecto era solo pidgin, ya no lo usare en vista que pude configurar kopete para que me abrire la ventana automaticamente :)
<j4gu4r> hola, buenas tardes a todos
<j4gu4r> alguien me puede decir si exsiste algun plugin para chromium donde pueda descargar el audio de los videos
<xangua> seguro si buscas download encontrarás algo
<j4gu4r> por ejemplo en youtube, poder extraer el audio y decargarlo en formato mp3
<xangua> en firefox hay muchos al menos
<j4gu4r> dejame ver en chromium
<j4gu4r> alguien sabe como puedo ejecuitar indicator-cpufreq en mi ubuntu 12.04
<Atl> Desastre, no logre evitar el formateo completo
<Atl> una pregunta, que es mas rapido transferencia por cable entrelazado de pc a pc o a travez de un router 10/100?
<chilicuil> entrelazado por mucho
<Atl> alguien aqui tienen experiencia con el ps3 media server?
<j4gu4r> buenas noches
<j4gu4r> gnome 3 esta muy hermoso
<j4gu4r> al igual que unity, que lindo es windows
<j4gu4r> se ve mucho mejor que el win7
<chilicuil> sip, gnome 3 rlz
<j4gu4r> es solo cuestion de acostumbrarse pero que impreswion me a dejado
<j4gu4r> despues de haber sufrido con los controladores ahora que ya lo pude solucionar me di a la tarea de ver ubuntu con unity y con gnome
<j4gu4r> y me encanto
<j4gu4r> ya no se calienta mi lap como cuando recien instale ubuntu
<j4gu4r> se calentaba demasiado
<chilicuil> puede que ese sea el escritorio para ti
<j4gu4r> pues espermos que sii
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<Atl> calentamiento? a mi me4 mato la bateria, o eso creo
<igorov> hola
<igorov> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta grafica
<igorov> alguien me podria ayudar?
<igorov> por favor
<Atl> cual es el canal ese del cafe ubuntu?
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Exio> esta en el topic :)
<igorov> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Exio> !alguien igorov
<kubot> igorov: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Exio> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Exio> suerte ^^
<igorov> ok gracias
<igorov> tengo una laptop dell xps
<igorov> con una tarjeta nvidia 540M
<igorov> le he instalado los drivers con mumbleebe
<igorov> de esta pagina
<igorov> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/bumblebee-ubuntu-1204-workaround-cannot.html
<igorov> al parecer instalo bien el driver porque puedo usar la opcion optimus
<igorov> me funciona esto: optirun glxspheres
<igorov> pero el problema es que la resolucion sigue en 800x600
<igorov> y no se como cambiar eso
<igorov> cuando entro a la configuracion de nvidia me sale esto:
<igorov> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<igorov> pero el driver si esta instalado
<igorov> se ven las transparencias y todo
<igorov> pero esta a resolucion de 800x600
<igorov> :S
<igorov> como puedo cambiar la resolucion?
<chilicuil> igorov: has seguido las instrucciones, es decir, Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server ?
<j4gu4r> igorov checate esta pagina http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/04/instalar-driver-de-tarjetas-nvidia-en.html
<igorov> no me permite hacer eso
<igorov> me sale
<igorov> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: orden no encontrada
<chilicuil> igorov: prueba con $ sudo find / -iname nvidia-xconfig
<igorov> me salen 2 lineas:
<igorov> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<igorov> /usr/lib/nvidia-current-updates/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<igorov> he entrado a esa ruta
<igorov> y lo he ejecutado con: sudo ./nvidia-xconfig
<igorov> me dice
<igorov> New X configuration file written to
<igorov> '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<igorov> reinicio las X?
<Atl> Que es esa barra verde a la derecha en xchat?
<chilicuil> sip IdleOne
<chilicuil> wop, sry, crei que aun estaba igorov
<Atl> se convirtio en ermitanho, como podria saber la velocidad promedio de un punto de mi lan a otro? se hacer ping
<igorov> hola de nuevo
<Atl> igorov te dejaronm un mensaje
<igorov> donde
<Atl> <chilicuil> sip IdleOne
<Atl> <chilicuil> wop, sry, crei que aun estaba igorov
<Atl> creo que era para ti
<igorov> q decia el mensaje
<Atl> eso era
<Atl> despues que preguntaste si reiniciabas las x pero no me creas
<igorov> chilicuil: hice esa instruccion: nvidia-xconfig
<igorov> pero nada
<igorov> cuando abro nvidia-setting
<igorov> me sigue saliendo
<igorov> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<j4gu4r> ya checaste la pagina que te dije
<chilicuil> ok, igorov , prueba con $ xrandr
<j4gu4r> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/04/instalar-driver-de-tarjetas-nvidia-en.html
<j4gu4r> quisas eso te pueda ayudar
<igorov> mmm si instalo bien el driver
<igorov> pero lo q falta es la resolucion
<igorov> ya hice xranddr
<igorov> me salio esto
<igorov> http://pastebin.com/sNZ3gGYy
<flaco> wenas
<flaco> halo?
<igorov> chilicuil viste el pastebin?
<chilicuil> igorov: sip, cual es la resolucion que quieres?
<chilicuil> 1024x768?
<igorov> exactamente no recuerdo cual es su resolucion optima
<igorov> tendria q entrar a windows para ver
<igorov> podria probar con esa
<chilicuil> dejalo, ahora haremos la prueba con esa, si despues ves que es otra, lo cambias tu
<igorov> ok
<chilicuil> ejecuta $ cvt 1024 768
<chilicuil> te debe salir algo como esto:
<chilicuil> # 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz
<chilicuil> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<chilicuil> no cierres esa terminal, abre otra, y ahi ejecuta
<chilicuil> $ xrandr --newmode  "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<chilicuil> ojo
<chilicuil> despues de --newmode, agrega lo que te haya salido a ti
<chilicuil> despues, $ xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<chilicuil> y por ultimo $ xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<chilicuil> eso debería ser suficiente para que cambiara tu resolucion a 1024x768
<flaco> chilicuil
<flaco> que es la actualizacion parcial?
<chilicuil> si te funciona, lo que sigue es que encuentres una forma de automatizar esos comandos, para que se ejecuten antes de que te lance la sesion de unity, seguramente estará relacionado con lightdm
<chilicuil> flaco: no se, en que contexto?
<flaco> tengo ubuntu 10.04 con repo de backtrack
<flaco> me salio un  aviso de actualizacion parcial
<Exio> que locura :P
<chilicuil> mmm, no tengo idea, supongo que actualizará unicamente algunos paquetes.., pero estoy seguro
<chilicuil> en fin, me voy a dormir
<chilicuil> boa noite o/
<Exio> bye
<fatalerrorxdefec> quien tiene problemas con el flash player firefox y los dichosos chatwed con videoconferencia
<flaco> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8349/pantallazoyi.png
<flaco> :(
<flaco> ok
<flaco> firefox me corre de bm :P
<fatalerrorxdefec> q ser bm
<fatalerrorxdefec> tan necesaria es anteponer siglas a una compresion practica otra mas de patentitas
<igorov> chilicuil: cuando hago xrandr --newmode 1024x768_60.00 63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<igorov> me dice
<igorov>  Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<igorov> esos numeros del newode son el resultado del comando q hice
<fatalerrorxdefec> cambio de contraseña del root  actualizaciones del kernel y virtualbox
<_MasajistaCentro> Doy masajes me despazo tengo titulo soy español
<atotclic> Hola, buenos días, ¿alguien sabria configurar tomcat?
<flaco> buenos dias!
<corsario497> hola gente de nuevo.... necesito instalar y configurar una webcamera messenger genius con linux programas como wxcam, imo.im y apcsa (parecido) no pasan la prueba de funcionamiento
<corsario497> tengo problemas para descargar adobe flash player 11.2.202.236 dice repositorio cancelado temporalmente o no disponible...
<corsario497> gente aun espero... no puedo usar la webcam para chatear en ninguno de los msn ... como bajo drivers o la configuro ...
<guampa> corsario497: creo que no hay soporte de webcam para msn en ningun cliente en estos momentos
<guampa> he usado kopete y amsn, pero ahora ninguno de los dos anda
<corsario497> guampa: tampoco pasa las pruebas on line de webcam.. se pone una pantalla verde o negra... el microfono interno y externo funcionan bien.. no se que tiene que ver pero ...
<guampa> no conozco la prueba on line, en que programa es eso?
<corsario497> lo busque en la web con moxila.... instale ayer el linux ubuntu 10.4 asi que mucho no se...
<corsario497> si pones prueba webcam on line te saltan varias paginas donde hacer la prueba...
<corsario497> guampa siguiente pregunta... tengo varias revistas "todo linux" me dicen que debo escribir algunas lineas de comando para que la cosa esta funcione... donde y como abro esa ventana donde escribo esos codigos que me manda a escribir?
<guampa> esta en el menu principal, en aplicaciones -> accesorios -> terminal
<guampa> se llama "terminal"
<guampa> tambien podes ejecutarla apretando alt+f2 y escribiendo gnome-terminal
<guampa> !terminal
<kubot> La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guampa> corsario497: una que si anda para videochat, es el de gmail
<corsario497> ahora lo pruebo.... la webcam no funciono en facebook amsn msn de htmail yahoo pidgin y f-sot me dice que no esta instalada pero cuando hago la prueba dice que funciona correctamente pero no veo nada. ayer instale keese o algo asi ademas de imo.im y me llene de mensajeria correos pruebo esto y veo que sigue
<guampa> en pidgin no anda
<guampa> andaba ya te digo en amsn y kopete, pero las versiones nuevas por distintos motivos no andaba, no se en que estado estara el tema
<corsario497> ok bueno me manda a bajar un paquete gpcav1 lo busque en los repositorios y no lo encuentro... esto se pone denso jaja
<maca> el de windows, para video chat, mejor olvídate...
<maca> estoy de acuerdo con guampa, usa gmail
<maca> eso es debido a los puertos... ¿verdad, guampa? lo de videochat en windows... que no se pueden ver
<guampa> lo del videochat en kopete es por la actualizacion de KDE4, las librerias que usaba cambiaron
<guampa> en amsn no se porque es
<corsario497> maca y guampa agradezco la ayuda de verdad ... pero no creo que linux despues de tantos años no haya previsto los drivers instalacion y configuracion de una webcam tan rata como esta genius... en algun  lado debe haber algo
<Exio> el protocolo del msn cambia mas que ubuntu
<guampa> corsario497: no es un tema de drivers, el tema del video chat es por los programas de videochat
<corsario497> jaja ahora si me mande una... se me instalo un programa ruso jajaja conclucion para jugar chatear y usar una computadora debo seguir con windows y para usar una maquina de escribir con colores uso linux... ya lo entendi... bueno seguire practicando otras cosas... vi unos simuladores en los paquetes de actualizaciones vere que son
<atotclic> Exio: sabes algo de tomcat???
<Exio> atotclic: no ^^
<atotclic> quiero configurarlo y no me conecta el user
<atotclic> que asco
<maca> Hombre, a no ser que se el F-14 Tomcat, de Northrop Grumman,.... pedazo de avión...
<maca> jaja
<Exio> no era algo de apache? (osea, del proyecto)
<atotclic> maca: tomcat de apache
<guampa> corsario497: proba poner alt+f2, y escribir gstreamer-properties, luego dale enter
<maca> ya lo se, atoclic, lo dije como un poco de humor
<maca> para animar esta sala
<atotclic> maca: pues como se pongan con jerryraton
<Exio> maca: este canal es para soporte, para andar animados esta cafe :P
<atotclic> Exio: tomcat esta en repos
<maca> lo se
<atotclic> tienes soporte para mi
<atotclic> ?
<Exio> atotclic: mmm? nunca dije que no, y no. no lo use nunca
<maca> cómo intentas configurar el tomcar?
<Exio> !voluntarios atotclic
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'voluntarios'.
<Exio> !paciencia atotclic
<kubot> atotclic: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Exio> :P
<maca> perdon, tomcat
<guampa> atotclic: crei leer que Exio te dijo que no sabe de tomcat
<corsario497> ya lo hice me sale selector de sistemas multimedia hago las pruebas con autodetectar y funciona todo bien
<maca> Ahora te funciona, corsario497?
<guampa> corsario497: bien, entonces los drivers para tu webcam funcionan, el resto es en que aplicaciones la podes usar
<atotclic> guampa si pero me envia al cafe
<guampa> atotclic: se lo dijo a maca, y en realidad lo que dice es correcto
<guampa> no es que este prohibido hacer bromas tampoco :)
<corsario497> maca pongo la parte video (no se si es correcto lo que hago) complemento uso autodetectar pero tiene dos opciones mas xwindows system y personalizado ... use las opciones y siempre sale una pantalla tipo prueba de tv... eso esta bien
<maca> corsario497, ¿estás preguntando si está bien lo que hiciste? Y ¿a qué te refieres a la parte video? ¿a una película, o ... un programa...? Es que entré tarde y no leí tu pregunta o problema...
<corsario497> perdon maca... problema original no tengo webcam funcionando... f-sot me dice que no tengo camara instalada... baje muchos programas y ninguno la hace funcionar es una genius webcam messeger
<maca> ah... vale. Y el problema ya lo solucionaste, ¿no?
<corsario497> me mandaron a probar con el selector de sistema multimedia y en la parte de video hago las pruebas con todas las opciones y me habre una ventana nueva con la imagen en barras de colores como la señal de inicio de un tv... no se si esto es correcto
<guampa> ah no, eso es la prueba de salida de video, la camara seria "entrada de video"
<guampa> en video -> entrada predeterminada
<corsario497> problema principal quiero chatear con audio y video... solo tengo audio... probe pidgin, amsn yahoo, hotmail evolution y en ninguno me ven
<corsario497> ok ahora pruebo la entrada ... perdon a todos por copar la sala
<corsario497> bueno ahora si... robe entrada linux 2 no funciona linux4 personalizado y el dispositivo es sn9c1xx pc camera... sale video
<guampa> entonces no puedes ver la webcam ?
<corsario497> bueno maca... ya tengo mi video... con pipeline v4l2src device="/dev/video0" se ve mejor ahora que debo hacer?
<corsario497> f_spot aun dice que no tengo camara instalada...
<maca> el f_spot es un gestor de imágenes...
<maca> no creo que sirva para la webcam
<maca> aunque voy a echar un vistazo. un momento
<corsario497> o sea nada que ver con la camara... bueno desde ya gracias seguire practicando y en contacto por si puedo ayudar a alguien mas seguramente habra gente con el mismo problema ... ahora anoto todo lo que hice
<maca> corsario... calla... no dije que no tiene nada que ver con la cámara
<maca> mira, he encontrado eso
<maca> he estado mirando en su web, en inglés y dice: importar fotos---> importar foto... selecionas una carpeta o el puerto, y eliges el puerto que es la cámara...
<maca> trata de hacer eso... y me lo cuentas, que no tengo instalado el f_spot
<Matias_VAIX-Arge> Buenas a todos/as
<maca> hola, matías
<Matias_VAIX-Arge> Hola maca
<corsario497> maca busque la opcion pero me permite la carpeta linux despues de eso me pone no se detecto ninguna camara... puse en español vere si en algun lado de f-sot hay que configurar la camara...
<maca> En las preferencias???
<maca> has mirado allí? a lo mejor tienes que dar la ruta de tu webcam
<maca> corsario, ¿por qué no pruebas con Cheese?
<corsario497> estoy leyendo las ayudas de f-spot... dame unos minutos porque en los menues no hay nada que me ayude a entenderlo.. baje cheese y un monton mas aun no probe nada... estaba peleando con la webcam (pense que teniendo audio y video podria recibir mejor las ayudas)
<maca> ¿instalaste libcanvas, corsario?
<maca> he leído en un foro por internet, y alguien sugirió instalar libcanvas
<maca> mejor mirate bien las wikis o faq... porque no encuentro la solución por ahora...
<corsario497> nop
<dylan66> f-spot no es para web cam ya se te dijo aqui
<dylan66> es cheese
<dylan66> y desde linux no tienes soporte de videollamadas en protocolos msn
<corsario497> maca encontre esto... si su camara no aparece como origen de importacion vaya a lugares equipos y verifique que su camara este como unidad de almacenamiento extraible... por ahi tenes razon no funciona como grabadora de viedo
<dylan66> solo lo puedes hacer con googletalk
<dylan66> eso es para importar las fotos de tu camara de fotos
<maca> si... eso dije yo, es un gestor de imágenes el f_spot
<maca> pero es que aún así, dylan, con cheese dice que persiste el problema
<guampa> corsario497: has usado cheese?
<dylan66> que sucede al abrit cheese?
<maca> Has mirado las preferencias en el Cheese? trataste de actualizar? por si acaso
<corsario497> dylan66 estabamos probando con maca... el no tiene instalado f-spot asi que veiamos las opciones... preferible ser burro unos minutos que toda la vida..
<dylan66> ya te dije el otro dia que fspor no es para eso
<dylan66> fspot
<corsario497> cheese lo instale pero no lo use... ayer instale linux por primera vez a duras penas pude llegar a este sitio y f-spot y webcam son las dos unicas cosas que use al momento
<guampa> corsario497: arranca el programa cheese
<maca> pues arranca el cheese
<maca> vaya guampa, me has adelantado el momento
<guampa> disculpas xD
<corsario497> bueno ... ahora tranquilos... aprendo a usar el f-spot completo leo las ayudas etc... en unas horas me conecto de nuevo y pruebo el chesse todo junto no aprendo nada....
<guampa> corsario497: no te sirve para  webcam el f-spot. El cheese esta hecho para la webcam especialmente
<corsario497> desde ya gracias guampa maca y a los demas que tiraron las ideas... gracias gracias en un par de horas me conecto de nuevo para que me enseñen el cheese
<Akistoy18> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<guampa> ok...
<Akistoy18> ai alguna chica en estee chat k no sea aburria -.-?¿
<guampa> !ot Akistoy18
<kubot> Akistoy18: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<dbz> …
<Akistoy18> gracias
<maca> jajaja
<catusay> buenas a todos quería hacer una consulta
<guampa> !pregunta catusay
<kubot> catusay: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<catusay> muchas gracias
<catusay> el tema es que tengo una aplicación librecad que no aparece completamente en la ventana. Tengo ubuntu 12.04 en una netbook
<maca> yo uso FreeCAD, catusay
<catusay> es parecido?
<maca> si
<maca> además, permite hacer cosas en 3D, con libre cad no puedes hacer 3d
<catusay> está en los repos'
<catusay> ?
<maca> si
<catusay> ahora me fijo
<maca> vete al centro de software y pon en buscar, freecad
<catusay> gracias
<maca> de na
<Matias_VAIX-Arge> gente, existe para ubuntu el VMware Infrastructure Client o similar que cumpla dicha función? Tengo Ubuntu 11.04 y uso remoto una PC con Windows para usar dicho clientes cuando lo necesito
<guampa> Matias_VAIX-Arge: no se si lo podras correr en wine, creo que no existen clientes nativos de VMware para Linux
<Joselin> hola
<Joselin> hablad
<Matias_VAIX-Arge> guampa, probé con wine y no funcionó.. como dices, creo que no está aún el cliente para linux, aunque el VMWare ESXi sea un linux!! je
<ismahalo> conoceis un tal Joselin
<guampa> si, yo tambien recurri a un cliente RDP, tenia una config que lanzaba directamente en el windows remoto el cliente VMware, si tenes pc suficiente podes incluso tener una VM con windows para eso, aunque la verdad que deja que desear
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<Matias_VAIX-Arge> claro, yo uso un equipo de acá cerca, pero tengo también una VM con Windows 7 con el cliente y algun que otro soft por las dudas que necesite
<ismahalo>  
<guampa> !msg chanserv op #ubuntu-es
<kubot> guampa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo>  
<Matias_VAIX-Arge> gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada Matias_VAIX-Arge
<ismahalo>  
<ismahalo> lo siento
<ismahalo> lo hize de broma
<dbz> pues haz otro tipo de bromas y en otro canal
<dbz> más bien en offtopic
<dbz> esto es soporte
<ismahalo> ok
<ismahalo> ¡msg chanserv op #ubuntu-es
<dbz> no es así
<dbz> es $r:
<guampa> creo que voy a cambiar de cliente ASAP
<SadlyMistaken> hola wenas, tengo un problema, yo hace muchísimo que desinstale por terminal GWIBBER... pero el gestor de actualizaciones me sigue 'aconsejando' actualizar bloques de este programa ?¿por qué? ?¿qué puede pasar?WHO Joselin
<Joselin> hola
<guampa> gracias dbz
<dbz> de nada
<dbz> y aquí lo tienes
<dbz> de nuevo
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: a que te refieres con "bloques" ?
<atl> Donde se guarda la instalacion de un programa por repositores?
<mimecar> los .deb?
<atl> pues, todos los archivos del programa
<mimecar> los archivos repartidos por todo el disco
<atl> un archivo instaldo asi "sudo apt-get install programamserver" no crea alguna carpeta donde guardar su configuracion?
<mimecar> la configuración está en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> los archivos del programa por todo el disco
<Exio> y/o en /etc :P
<atl> mmm, no encuentro el ejecutable, puedo ejecutarlo si, pero no puedo decir con que programam abrirlo
<debsan> atl, usa dpkg -L paquete
<mimecar> atl: si dices el programa que es en lugar de dar tantas vueltas
<mimecar> acabaremos antes
<Carlitos__> quiero memer
<atl> ps3mediaserver
<debsan> locate ps3mediaserver ?
<mimecar> si conoces el nombre del programa, node está el problema?
<mimecar> donde
<atl> que no sabia como se llamaba exactamente
<mimecar> pon parte del nombre y completalo usando la tecla tabulador
<mimecar> desde la consola
<atl> ya veo, bien, el problema aqui, como no, era mio, cuando decia /usr/ruta/ruta/ruta creia que debia poner en "usr" mi nombre de usuario
<boshco> Hola necesito ayuda para saber que ubuntu le puedo meter a mi PC
<mimecar> depende del pc
<boshco> tengo 768 mb RAM, INTEL Celeron D, Nvidia Geforce 6200 512 mb
<mimecar> xubuntu o lubuntu
<boshco> por el momento uso ubuntu 10.10 no va muy mal
<boshco> pero me gustaria que fuera mas rapido
<mimecar> no deberías usar esa versión
<boshco> uhmm xubuntu casi no me gusta, seria conveniente que usara ubuntui 9.10 o 9.4?
<mimecar> sería muy mala idea
<boshco> por que?
<mimecar> porque no tienen soporte
<boshco> y la 8.4?
<mimecar> tu que crees
<Exio> en el topic estan las versiones soportadas.
<boshco> si ya vi
<boshco> bueno creo que usare ubuntu 8.4
<mimecar> boshco: no
<atl> xubuntu actual no es lo mismo que las anteriores de ubuntu?
<mimecar> la 8.04 sólo tiene actualizaciones para servidores
<boshco> amm es verdad
<mimecar> mínimo la 10.04
<boshco> es que con la 10.04 no pude instalar el driver de mi tarjeta wifi
<boshco> no la reconoce
<boshco> intente de todo y nada
<mimecar> usa una más moderna
<boshco> podria pero mi PC no es muy potente
<mimecar> ...
<boshco> aveces se cuelga
<mimecar> 10,04, 11.04, 11.10 o 12.04
<mimecar> elige
<boshco> creo que mejor seria 10.04
<boshco> oye, conoces ubuntu tweak?
<boshco> es el que uso en ubuntu 10.10 para actualizar el sistema
<mimecar> tendrás que cambiarte a otra versión
<mimecar> la 10.10 no tiene soporte
<boshco> bueno
<boshco> me cambiare
<boshco> gracias por la info
<atl> tambien guardan en log el historial entre 2 personas?
<mimecar> atl: en el log del irc?
<atl> si
<CesarL> hola mimecar, cuantos años llevas en este canal irc?
<atl> mas que el bot
<mimecar> algunos CesarL
<mimecar> atl: sólo los del canal
<CesarL> yo entraba hace 4 años +- y aun te recuerdo, mi nick en ese entonces era dantrix
<Carlitos__> O_o
<Carlitos__> offtopic
<Carlitos__> :D
<corsario497> hola gente ya aprendi a usar el f-sot keese y parte del phyton ahora tengo este problema... cada vez que quiero descargar un programa me pasan estas dos cosas.... 1. me pide autenticacion (al principio todo bien pero ahora ya molesta) y 2. cuando trato de descargar me dice paquetes no confiables y no lo descarga debe haber algo en la configuracion que no se deshabilitar.
<mimecar> corsario497: para instalar programas tienes que tener permisos
<mimecar> y si los paquetes no está firmados nomal que te avise
<corsario497> ok como hago eso... se supone que soy el administrador
<corsario497> pongo la clave pero aun asi me molesta
<mimecar> ...
<buenaventura> root es el administrador
<buenaventura> =)
<mimecar> instalas los programas con el centro de software de ubuntu?
<corsario497> si centro ubuntu ...tiene varias  opciones socio canonical ppa by pidgin google y suministrado por ubuntu
<CesarL> extraños los dias del apt-get XD
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> los repositorios de ubuntu ya tienen las firmas
<mimecar> si usas repositorios externos tendrás que importarlas
<corsario497> bueno redondeo como saco esa opcion de que si no le pongo clave o no estan firmados me los baje
<mimecar> te tiene que pedir la clave SIEMPRE que instales cosas
<guampa> corsario497: la opcion de no poner clave no se puede poner, esta para tu propia seguridad
<mimecar> si usas repositorios externos, consulta en la web del repositorio como se importa la clave
<corsario497> ok dejo la clave entonces... como hago para descargar los programas aun los que no estan firmados?
<mimecar> si usas repositorios externos, consulta en la web del repositorio como se importa la clave
<corsario497> requiere paquetes no confiables... digo aceptar y no me lo descarga
<mimecar> corsario497: entra en la web del repositorio
<mimecar> y sigue las instrucciones para añadir la clave
<mimecar> si tienes un repositorio que es PPA by pidgin
<mimecar> no venía con ubuntu, lo has puesto tu
<corsario497> memecar seguramente lo puse yo ... ni idea de lo que toque.... me dice que agregue el repositorio que necesito ¿cual es el que necesito? tengo synaptic actualizaciones automaticas centro ubuntu y un prism cual me falta
<mimecar> busca el nombre del repositorio en google
<mimecar> y sigue las instrucciones de su web
<corsario497> bueno ahi puse la opcion de buscar el mejor servidor de descargas esta revisando 348 comprobaciones ... arme un lio barbaro
<mimecar> eso no tiene relación con tu problema
<corsario497>  me mando a sudo gedit /etc /apt /sources.list me pide password pro no responde a la que tengo ... despues trate de encontrar esta otra y nada que verhttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main me
<corsario497> empezamos de nuevo?--- como hago para que linux ubuntu me descarge paquetes no firmados?
<corsario497> estoy descargando el sudo apt-get install wine... con esto dice que podre descargar archivos de paquetes sin firmar
<corsario497> me gustaria saber porque a pesar que acepto que los descargue sin firmar no me lo acepta... ¿donde puedo cambiar la opcion?
<mimecar> corsario497: ... no
<mimecar> si el programa es de los repositorios ya tienes las firmas
<mimecar> si no es de los repositorios de ubuntu, sigues con el mismo problema
<mimecar> y el apt-get install wine no hace nada con las firmas
<corsario497> bueno ayer cague linux ... todavia hay cosas que no se de que se habla... quiero descargar programas y la mayoria esta en el centro de ubuntu pero me dice que deben cargarse paquetes no firmados le doy aceptar y se bloquea
<corsario497> no lo descarga
<mimecar> estas mezclando cosas
<mimecar> si añades al sistema repositorios externos tienes que importar las firmas
<mimecar> independientemente de que uses el centro de software, synaptic o la consola
<corsario497> bueno traducime... tengo que bajar programas .... tengo tres lugares que encontre update mananger, synaptic y software de ubuntu... ubuntu me dice que los paquetes estan sin firma y no lo descarga ¿que hago?
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> importar las firmas del repositorio externo que estas usando
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<corsario497> perfecto ¿como se hace eso? ¿donde busco esa firma o como se el nombre de ese repositorio externo? uso ubuntu 10.4 cargado desde un cd
<mimecar> en el centro de software busca el nombre del repositorio y busca su web en google
<mimecar> estas usando un live cd ?
<corsario497> no, descargue el cd en el hd de la maquina ... ayer dijeron que habia diferencia entre descargar desde la web o desde cd por eso aclaro
<corsario497> sigo sin entender que es el nombre del repositorio
<mimecar> abre el centro de software
<mimecar> y haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vean los repositorios (ubuntu, socios canonical, etc.)
<mimecar> subela a imagebin
<corsario497> tengo centro de software de ubuntu tengo el programa que quiero instalar tengo la opcion instalar-libre abajo dice sitio web entre ahi me manda a esta pagina http://www.winehq.org/ trato de descargarlo desde ahi y me dice paquetes no firmados y no hace mas nada
<mimecar> wine está en el centro de software
<mimecar> por qué no lo estas instalando ?
<corsario497> bueno tratare de seguir leyendo las ayudas por ahi el programa en si tiene alguna limitacion que no sepa---- no lo puedo instalar porque nuevamente te repito me dice que tiene que descargar paquetes no firmados y cuando le digo aceptar no los descarga
<mimecar> si haces lo que quieres no te puedo ayudar
<corsario497> estoy siguiendo las instrucciones que me das
<corsario497> solo que hasta ahora no pude entenderlas
<mimecar> abre el centro de software
<mimecar> y haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vean los repositorios (ubuntu, socios canonical, etc.)
<mimecar> subela a imagebin
<corsario497> ayer use por primera vez linux... das por entendido algunas cosas que no se usar
<mimecar> pregunte lo que no sepas hacer
<mimecar> tu mismo has dicho antes los repositorios que tiene tu sistema
<mimecar> entonces sabes mostrarlos
<mimecar> y la pantalla se captura igual que en windows
<corsario497> de nuevo como hago para hacer la captura que me mandas a hacer y como la envia
<mimecar> igual que en windows
<mimecar> y el archivo lo subes a imagebin
<mimecar> !imagebin corsario497
<kubot> corsario497: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<urullica> hola
<urullica> amigos necesito ayuda con  el  programa  dvd
<urullica> alguien  me  puede  ayudar?
<urullica> el  programa  no  me  crea el menu
<mimecar> !alguien urullica
<kubot> urullica: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<urullica> blabla
<urullica> dvd  no crea  el  menu
<urullica> para  visualizar  en  el  dvd  de  mesa
<urullica> devede
<urullica> el el programa
<saranpio> hola
<urullica> acabe de instalar el programa
<saranpio> me podrían ayudar
<mimecar> http://linuxzone.es/crea-menus-para-tus-dvd-con-devede/
<urullica> se habra  instalado masl?
<mimecar> urullica: ya has hecho todos los pasos?
<saranpio> como hago para instalar todos los codecs que soporte kdenlive?
<urullica> si  yo  lo se  mahejar
<urullica> manejar
<urullica> ya  he  creado  muchos  trabajos  con este  programa
<urullica> por  eso  no  se  que  hacer  en  este  caso  es  la  primera  vez  que  me  pasa
<corsario497> ok gente dejo esto ... seguire intentando aprendiendo esos programas nuevos .... demaciadas ayudas para leer... no puedo usar un programa y me mandan a usar 4 mas.. estudio como enviar esa pantalla y vuelvo
<mimecar> corsario497: sabes donde está la tecla impr pant?
<corsario497> tengan paciencia estoy aprendiendo a usarlo
<urullica> mimecar
<urullica> que  podra  ser?
<mimecar> si te funciona siempre y ahora no , no lo se
<corsario497> bueno como descargo el imagenbin en la compu?
<mimecar> corsario497: lee
<mimecar> !imagebin corsario497
<kubot> corsario497: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<urullica> cuando lo instale me  pidio desinstalar unos  codecs...que  era  necesario  para instalar el  programa
<mimecar> urullica: has modificado el programa antes de que dejara de funcionar?
<corsario497> mimecar ahi creo que salio la imagen no estoy seguro http://imagebin.org/221440
<mimecar> desactiva el repositorio de pidgin y el de google
<urullica> el programa  funciona  bien y  crea  el  menu pero  no  sale  la  foto de  fondo
<mimecar> urullica: entonces el menú si funciona
<urullica> si
<urullica> me  equivoque  al  expresaar  la  idea  ahora
<mimecar> con otros fondos te hace lo mismo?
<urullica> pues el formato de  la  imagen original  es  jpg y  la  ensalle  con  png
<urullica> y  paso igual
<corsario497> como lo hago el boton derecho no trae esas opciones ni el menu de opciones las tiene
<mimecar> prueba con una imagen que sepas que funciona
<urullica> lo inteentare
<mimecar> corsario497: Editar => Origenes de software
<urullica> nos  vemos  ahora
<corsario497> ok no se quedaron clave de firmado automatico de ubuntu y las imagenes de cd de ubuntu ... intento de nuevo
<mimecar> desactiva sólo los repositorios extras de pidgin y google
<corsario497> no los modifica cambie las opciones descargar del servidor principal.
<corsario497> otro software solo deje los que decian cononical
<mimecar> cierra el diálogo y haz la misma captura
<corsario497> autenticacion saque todo
<mimecar> corsario497: desactiva sólo los repositorios de pidgin y google
<mimecar> no toques nada más
<corsario497> es que justamente no encuentro donde se desactiva
<mimecar> "otro software solo deje los que decian cononical"
<mimecar> ahí te tiene que salir
<urullica> mimecar
<corsario497> estan esos solos
<urullica> pailas
<urullica> nada
<urullica> que  vaina
<mimecar> corsario497: entonces cierra el diálogo y haz la mismca captura que antes
<urullica> le  oy  vista previa
<corsario497> 4 archivos canonical.com todos ubuntu lucid
<urullica> y  sale
<urullica> pero  en  la  iso  no   queda
<corsario497> sigue la misma foto
<mimecar> corsario497: si es la misma foto no has desactivado los repositorios externos
<urullica> paerec  que  en  cuando  hace  la  conversion  de  los  archivos
<urullica> cuando   crea  la   imagen
<corsario497> ya supongo que hice eso pero no responde desistalo pidgin y google?
<mimecar> no te servirá desinstalarlos
<mimecar> tienes que quedarte sólo con los repositorios de ubuntu
<corsario497> entonces el ubuntu no se entero que saque esas opciones...  donde encuentro opciones de repositorios externos
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> pon sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> y pega el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste corsario497
<kubot> corsario497: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<urullica> que  paso  con  lo mio
<mimecar> urullica: si no te sale la imagen y  no has cambiado nada en el sistema no lo se
<corsario497> reinicio la maquina a ver que pasa---- no veo que haga ningun cambio y encima no encuentro el programa este de imagebin en ningun lado-.--- 5 minutos
<mimecar> al final pienso que no me leen
<xangua> mimecar: bienvenido a mi mundo :)
<mimecar> sin problemas, cuando hagan lo que pido continuaré con el soporte
<corsario497> listo... no se que le pasa a la cosa esta pero se cargaron todos los programas como si nada.... a pesar de estar los iconos estos no funcionan ni se borran
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> pon sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> y pega el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste corsario497
<kubot> corsario497: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> corsario497: aparte, imagebin NO ES UN PROGRAMA
<mimecar> !imagebin corsario497
<kubot> corsario497: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<corsario497>  escribi en la terminal sugo apt-get update me pide una clave pero no responde a la que siempre uso
<mimecar> es la clave de tu usuario
<corsario497> esta descargando algo... como que tengo algun drama con la maquina... despues del tercer intento recien me toma la clave o descarga las cosas
<mimecar> pon todo el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> quiero ver lo que sale después del comando
<corsario497> es muy largo
<mimecar> corsario497: lees las frases del canal
<mimecar> o te las saltas?
<mimecar> te he puesto donde tienes que poner todo el texto que sale
<mimecar> selecciona el texto, lo copias al portapapeles y lo pegas en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<corsario497> leo todo paso a paso
<mimecar> hora de volver al mundo real (TM)
<corsario497> puse lo que copie en descripcion
<mimecar> copia el enlace de pastebin y lo pegas en el canal
<mimecar> y que sigan los demas
<corsario497> no esta bien esto se complico mas de lo que vale la pena
<corsario497> intentare otro dia o mejor aun usare otro programa a ver si asi entiendo para que sirve linux
<corsario497> gracias a todos y perdon por el espacio que les use
<atl> como puedo saber los programas que ya vienen instalados en las diferentes versiones de ubuntu? tambien de escritorio
<cousteau> creo que la info de las dependencias de ubuntu-desktop puede ser de ayuda
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-desktop  los rojos y los verdes
<atl> Al menos vienen los nombres, una herramienta que recomienden para medir la velocidad de la LAN?
<Exio> pv?
<Exio> nc + pv te puede servir :P
<mimecar> !Logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<saranpio> quien seria tam amable de ayudarme a instalar un programa en ubuntu 12.4 que no esta en el centro de software?
<guampa> !bp saranpio
<kubot> saranpio: ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<disty> saranpio: ¿De qué programa se trata?
<saranpio> disty,  cinepainr
<saranpio> cinepaint
<guampa> saranpio: desde donde intentas instalar cinepaint?
<saranpio> desde un archivotgz
<saranpio>  lo habri y puse ./configure  y salio esto  configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~/Descargas/cinepaint$
<disty> saranpio: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cinepaint/files/CinePaint/
<disty> Descarga e instala.
<saranpio> la baje de ahi
<disty> Ok, pues ahora a aprender a instalar desde la fuente.
<saranpio> y baja un archivo tgz
<saranpio> ya lo intente con varios programas y nunca pude es muy dificil
<mimecar> saranpio: aunque te guste hacerlo de la forma complicada
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=cinepaint+ppa
<mimecar> mira el segundo enlace
<guampa> saranpio: buscaste si no hay un PPA para bajar ese programa?
<saranpio> no sale ningun ppa en la pagina
<mimecar> saranpio: https://launchpad.net/~cinepaint/+archive/ppa
<guampa> antes de instalar desde fuente, que ademas conviene hacerlo con git/cvs o el software de control de codigo que usen, trata de buscar un PPA o repo
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> el experimental no sirve no?
<guampa> lo que vi es que el estable no tiene nada, no vi el experimental. estoy buscando en ubuntuupdates.org
<guampa> no, solo tienen para lucid ahi
<saranpio> gracias
<guampa> saranpio: el experimental la version que tienen no es para 12.04
<saranpio> bueno
<guampa> ahi si que te quedaria instalar desde el fuente
<saranpio> hay algun comando que me instale automaticamente las cosas librerias que pide el programa cuando pongo ./configure
<Fernandito> hola gente, ando buscando una herramienta para resaltar secciones de un pdf, di varias vueltas por google pero no encontre nada alguien sabe de algo
<guampa> saranpio: podes probar con auto-apt
<saranpio> gracias
<saranpio> seria asi ./cinfugure auto-apt?
<guampa> saranpio: no, auto-apt es un paquete que esta en repos
<guampa> lo podes instalar con sudo apt-get install auto-apt
<saranpio> instala las cosas que pide un programa cuando lo intalo?
<GridCube> Fernandito, busca en synaptic pdf edit
<GridCube> y hay un monton
<GridCube> como pdfedit por ejemplo
<guampa> saranpio: te puede ayudar, puede que no funcione tambien con todas las dependencias
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> ya lo estoy instalando
<Fernandito> GridCube, ok gracias
<guampa> saranpio: una vez que lo instales corre este comando, sudo auto-apt update
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> gracias
<saranpio> es muy dificil aprender a instalar programas desde un archivo tgz?
<GridCube> depende de su readme
<mimecar> saranpio:  un tar.gz no se instala
<mimecar> se compila
<Exio> un .tgz no se compila ni se instala, se extrae y se lee el README
<Exio> :P
<saranpio> segui los pasos de ahi pero me dio error
<guampa> saranpio: cuales pasos seguiste? despues del comando que te pase tenias que poner otros en orden
<saranpio> hablo de antes
<saranpio> la primera vez
<saranpio> ahora puse ese comando que dijiste y esta cargando algo
<Uranio> saranpio: los programas tgz como tu dices, son codigos fuentes para compilar
<saranpio> hay que saber mucho para instalarlos
<saranpio> lei algo sobre compilar pero no entendi nda
<guampa> saranpio: se va aprendiendo, es medio automatico despues
<Uranio> saranpio: dos pasos basicos:
<Uranio> 1 - ./configure
<Exio> leer REEADME leer INSTALL
<Uranio> saranpio: para preparar el codigo fuente a tu sistema
<guampa> la mayoria de los codigos fuentes se compilan con unas herramientas que llaman "autotools", esos son los que suelen tener el ".configure"
<Uranio> 2- make
<Uranio> eso es lo basico.. pero como bien dice Exio
<Uranio> debes leer el README e INSTALL
<guampa> ese es un programa que tenes que correr inicialmente y prepara todo para realizar la compilacion
<Exio> igualmente, no siempre "se cumple", se esta usando mucho cmake
<Uranio> para saber si tu sistema cumple con los requirimientos apra compilar
<Exio> *por ejemplo*, o hay incluso algunos sin configure
<guampa> a ese programa le tenes que dar algunas opciones, algunas son basicas, como por ejemplo donde va a quedar instalado finalmente el programa
<guampa> otras dependen de cada software
<mimecar> saranpio: te has leído las instrucciones o vas a prueba y error?
<Uranio> Exio: para un principaite, recomeindo cque si al correo configure no le pincha, mejor lo deje ahi
<Uranio> principaite = principiante
<saranpio> lei install y decia que entre en la carpeta descomprimida y pongo ./configure lo hice y al final que mostro error
<guampa> Exio: estaba hablando de autotools justamente
<mimecar>  ./configure
<saranpio> ademas de mostrar muchas veces que faltaban cosas
<mimecar> instalas lo que da el error
<mimecar> repites el proceso todo el rato
<Uranio> paquetes ALGO-dev por lo general
<saranpio> uno por uno instalar las cosas que faltan  son demasiadas
<Uranio> saranpio: contiene los header de la fuentesque necesas como dependencia
<Uranio> saranpio: que tratas de compilar?
<saranpio> cinepaint
<Exio> saranpio: y bueno, es compilar...
<mimecar> saranpio: readme-cmake
<mimecar> te lo has leído?
<saranpio> no
<Uranio> saranpio: ya buscaste un cinepaint empaquetado para tu distribucion?
<saranpio> si no esta
<mimecar> saranpio: te dice todas las dependencias que tienes que poner
<mimecar> para compilar
<mimecar> el archivo INSTALL
<saranpio> espero algun dia aprender ingles y ahi podre dominar linux como ustedes
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install build-essential cvs autoconf automake libfltk1.1-dev libgtk2.0-dev zlib1g-dev libjpeg62-dev libpng12-dev libtiff4-dev libopenexr-dev libxpm-dev libgutenprint-dev libgutenprintui2-dev liblcms1-dev pkg-config ftgl-dev libxmu-dev libxxf86vm-dev flex python-dev libtool
<mimecar> al principio lo tienes
<saranpio> este error por que seria ?
<saranpio> configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<mimecar> has instalado todos esos paquetes?
<saranpio> no se
<saranpio> :P
<mimecar> cuando lo sepas ya lo diras
<saranpio> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<saranpio>  libtiff4-dev : Depende: libjpeg-dev
<saranpio> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos.
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~/Descargas/cinepaint$
<saranpio> como soluciono ese error
<GridCube> saranpio, sudo apt-get autoclean
<saranpio> gracias
<Exio> rs2222: que necesitas?
<Exio> por favor no uses los privados si no son necesarios :)
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-20
<nadie> hola a todos
<nadie> instale cinepaint en ubuntu 10.4 pero no se como iniciarlo , no me sale en la lista de programas lo instale deste un tgz
<itxshell> buenas
<disty> Hallo.
<j4gu4r> buenas noches
<j4gu4r> alguien me opueda ayudar porfavor
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda con el juefo wolfestein
<j4gu4r> el puntero se menea muy rapido con aprnas querer mover el touch pad
<mangalisko> buenos días
<bilbotarra_> hola
<bilbotarra_> tengo evolution bloqueado que no se cierra
<bilbotarra_> he probado en la consola mediante ps -e y luego con el comando kill y nada
<bilbotarra_> cómo se cierra ese evolution?
<bilbotarra_> he creado tres cuentas de gmail, hotmail y yahoo en evolution, pero todos estos mensajes están en la misma carpeta "Bandeja de entrada"
<bilbotarra_> no hay otra forma para separarlas
<bilbotarra_> ?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<disty> Hallo.
<Mmike> Hello, lads (and ladies). I have a question that's not directly related to Ubuntu, but to Spain, so if anyone can privmsg me, I'd be most grateful.
<onla_> why not ask the question here and if someone thinks they can answer they might do so
<dbz> because this channel is for spanish support only
<Mmike> I'm interested in public unrest in Spain, we don't get any information about those here, or get the ones about '80 milion people on the streets'. So I just wanted to check the facts.
<bilbotarra_> aquí no es español o qué?
<Mmike> Being Ubuntu user and secreatary of Ubuntu comunity in Croatia, figured this is the right place to ask :)
<dbz> nn
<dbz> err
<corsario497> hola gente que tengan un lindo dia del amigo....
<corsario497> hablando de temas ... alguien sabe si age of empire sirve para linux... o si hay algun juego parecido a ese
<xangua> 0a.d. corsario497
<corsario497> xangua hola ... no se que escribiste
<Exio> es el nombre del juego
<xangua> corsario497: http://www.wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<corsario497> gracias ya estoy entrando... ¿sabes porque no me funciona camstudio en linux? baje la version que dice que es para linux pero no reacciona
<corsario497> xangua es un lio descargar eso hace dos dias que uso linux ubuntu... existe algo que pueda descargar como un archivo copiar pegar instalar sin tener que usar lineas de comando y todo eso?
<xangua> corsario497: abre el centro de software y buscas 0ad
<xangua> ......
<bilbotarra> acabo de configurar hotmail en evolution, cada vez que lo abro  descargan los mensajes repetidos?
<bilbotarra> y eso por qué?
<bilbotarra> y ahora tengo muchos mensajes repetidos
<bilbotarra> eso es de hotmail
<bilbotarra> con gmail y yahoo no lo hacen así
<xangua> esos sucede cuando usas pop y seleccionas que no borre los correos en el servidor bilbotarra
<corsario497> xangua perdon la molestia pero no esta ahi ese juego
<disty> Bollullera, disculpa... ¿tu nick hace referencia a alguna ubicación geográfica?
<bilbotarra> entonces qué tengo que hacer?
<disty> bilbotarra, quizá tengas abierto emesene a la par y no te hayas dado cuenta.
<bilbotarra> por qué con gmail y yahoo no suceden y con la misma configuración que todas
<bilbotarra> tengo emesene cerrado
<disty> Pidgin, amsn...
<disty> Me pasó eso que dices una vez y era por ese motivo.
<disty> Se me duplicaban los mensajes en el msn.
<bilbotarra> ninguno de esos los tengo abiertos
<bilbotarra> todos esos programas están cerrados
<xangua> corsario497: si usas 12.04 ahí esta, usas 12.04¿
<corsario497> uso ubuntu 10.4 pero ya lo busque por google y esta una descarga estoy viendo porque cuando la bajo por google o mozila despues no funcionan
<bilbotarra> me da que voy a quitar la cuenta de hotmail de evolution
<bilbotarra> ahh, creo que pidgin estaba abierto...
<xangua> corsario497: o puedes ir a la página oficial y leer las instrucciones http://trac.wildfiregames.com/wiki/LatestReleaseLinux#Ubuntu
 * xangua no sabe que tiene que ver un cliente de mensajería con un cliente de correo
<disty> Tiene que ver que el msn de hotmail salta si abres tu correo.
<disty> Desde web.
<MrTulias> Buenas
<MrTulias> quiero desinstalar un programa... ¿que diferencia hay entre "aptitude -remove y aptitude-purge? (aparte de lo de las configuraciones)
<guampa> MrTulias: es lo de las configuraciones nomas
<guampa> --purge las elimina
<MrTulias> gracias. ¿mejor usar purge, entonces?
<guampa> si, en caso de que quieras eliminar las configuraciones
<MrTulias> gracias de nuevo
<guampa> por nada
<MrTulias> Si el paquete está instalado por mí (compilado) y no está en los repositorios... ¿cómo lo desinstalo? aptitude y apt-get me dicen que no lo tengo instalado
<guampa> si el paquete esta instalado por vos, podes o bien desinstalarlo desde el directorio donde compilaste
<nax> leyendo el readme del programa
<guampa> MrTulias: o bien, si lo borraste, recreando ese directorio. en cualquiera de los dos casos una vez que ya tenes un directorio donde corriste /.configure, podes hacer make --uninstall
<guampa> idealmente tendrias que correr ./configure con las mismas opciones que antes, para el segundo caso
<guampa> y despues, lo que dice nax es valido tambien, el programa puede tener otros mecanismos, lo que estara en su documentacion
<MrTulias> probaré, todavía tengo las carpetas. La cosa es que instalé octave 3.4.0 (en synaptic viene la 3.2) y ahora resulta que necesito el 3.6 para meterle el "miscelnaeus", que lo necesito para intentar compilar openTLD
<MrTulias> *miscelaneus
<guampa> entonces te ubicas en ese dir, y "sudo make uninstall" suele ir
<MrTulias> ok
<PakoTM> Wenas
<saranpio> puedo iniciar ubuntu 12.4 en modo consola ?
<bilbotarra> reboot
<bilbotarra> sudo reboot
<saranpio> si inicio ubuntu en modo terminal sin cargar  ningun entorno grafico,me conecto a internet, y bajo un archivo desde internet me va bajar mucho mas rapido?
<xangua> !nox | saranpio
<kubot> saranpio: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bilbotarra> no para de descargar mensajes de Hotmail en mi evolution?
<bilbotarra> alguna forma para evitarlo??
<xangua> bilbotarra: ya configuraste ya sea el cliente o desde hotmail borrar los mensajes una vez que los bajes¿
<xangua> borrar los mensajes del servidor, o sea de hotmail*
<bilbotarra> había añadido la cuenta de hotmail en mi evolution
<bilbotarra> cómo borrarlos?
<bilbotarra> estoy recibiendo más de 10.000 e-mails!
<bilbotarra> muchos duplicados
<bilbotarra> con yahoo y gmail no me pasan nada
<bilbotarra> pienso que la única solución es quitar la cuenta de evolution
<mbd> hola
<mbd> hay alguien aqui
<mbd> saludos
<mbd> hay alguien
<mbd> k pueda ayudarme
<itxshell> mbd,  haga su pregunta si alguien sabe lo ayudara
<mbd> hay alguien k pueda ayudarme con programacion c
<mbd> esque hago el programa e introdusco los comentarios pero cuando los ejecuto no aparece
<kikee> mbd: son comentarios, por eso no salen
<kikee> mbd: es solo informacion para ti mismo o para el que lea tu codigo
<mbd> pero yo ejecute programas y aparecian los comentarios
<kikee> te refieres a  los que se usan con "*/"?
<kikee> es que no recuerdo
<kikee> a esos?
<mbd> lo k aparecen ente si esos
<mbd> son \* hola*/
<zodiac_es> en c?
<kikee> esos no salen
<kikee> es solo info para leer el codigo mas facil
<mbd> entonces como hago k aparescan
<kikee> y entenderlo
<kikee> para que salgan son con printf
<mbd> yo ejecute unos programas en c y salian no estaban hechos por mi
<zodiac_es> mbd, una preguntilla... te estás quedando con nosotros?
<mbd> lo de printf ya lo sabia
<mbd> lo probe en windows y salieron en el mensaje
<kikee> mbd: entonces, porque lo preguntas?, como dice zodiac_es, te estas quedando con nosotros?
<mbd> keria saber si salen en ubuntu lo e hecho mal
<mbd> o k
<mbd> por eso consulte
<kikee> C siempre es C
<kikee> da igual el sistema operativo
<kikee> siempre es el mismo lenguaje
<mbd> y hay algun lenguaje en el k salgan esque no llevo mucho tiempo con c
<guampa> !ot mbd
<kubot> mbd: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mbd> bueno no molesto mas
<Guest75893> HOLA AMIGOS BUSCO A GOKU O A EXIO PARA VER UN ESPECTACULO SEXUAL, M4V TAMBIEN APARECE EN EL VIDEO: http://1.ooskar.com
<Guest75893> HOLA AMIGOS BUSCO A GOKU O A EXIO PARA VER UN ESPECTACULO SEXUAL, M4V TAMBIEN APARECE EN EL VIDEO: http://1.ooskar.com
<Guest75893> HOLA AMIGOS BUSCO A GOKU O A EXIO PARA VER UN ESPECTACULO SEXUAL, M4V TAMBIEN APARECE EN EL VIDEO: http://1.ooskar.com
<Guest75893> HOLA AMIGOS BUSCO A GOKU O A EXIO PARA VER UN ESPECTACULO SEXUAL, M4V TAMBIEN APARECE EN EL VIDEO: http://1.ooskar.com
<Guest75893> HOLA AMIGOS BUSCO A GOKU O A EXIO PARA VER UN ESPECTACULO SEXUAL, M4V TAMBIEN APARECE EN EL VIDEO: http://1.ooskar.com
<Goku> ._.
<Goku> facepalm
<mauricio> buenas tardes
<mauricio> alo
<mauricio> alguien en español que me pueda responder algunas dudas de ubuntu
<mauricio> porfavor
<mimecar> !alguien mauricio
<kubot> mauricio: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<guampa> mauricio no busques un tutor personal, plantea tus preguntas al canal por favor
<mauricio> alguien me ayuda con la instalacionde ubuntu sobre windows xp
<mimecar> mauricio: cual es la duda concreta?
<mauricio> al instalar ubuntu 12.4 sobre windows xp
<mauricio> me arroja un error de b43/ucode5.fw
<mauricio> como lo soluciono
<mimecar> has comprobado que la iso esté bien descargada?
<mauricio> si si parte incluso se queda pegada en la pantalla que dice esperandoa ubuntu cargue por primera vez
<mimecar> cómo la has comprobado?
<mauricio> supongo que es al tratar de partir el so ubuntu
<mauricio> y se queda`pegado mucho tempo
<mimecar> comprueba la suma MD5 de la iso antes de seguir
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mauricio> ok lo validare y te cuento gracias
<mauricio> lo valide son diferentes
<mauricio> con el winmd5sum
<mimecar> entonces a descargarlo de nuevo
<mauricio> desde la misma pagina de donde lo descargue
<mauricio> de ubuntu
<mauricio> supongo
<mimecar> si
<mauricio> que pasa si esta correcta la descarga
<mauricio> y vuelve a salir ese error
<mimecar> consigue primero una versión bien descargada
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> descargo la de alternative o desktop
<mauricio> ya que quiero instalarlo en un notebook
<mimecar> la que quieras instalar
<mauricio> ok
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes a todos
<j4gu4r> tengo un problema necesito ayuda
<j4gu4r> no puedo descomprimir una imagen .iso que descargue
<j4gu4r> al queres descomprimirla me dice
<j4gu4r> Cannot open /home/j4gu4r/Escritorio/Mandriva.Linux.Powerpack.2011.x86_64-DVD-HOTiSO/h-mlp11x6.rar
<j4gu4r> No such file or directory
<j4gu4r> eso que significa?
<xangua> que el archivo no existe o no se encuentra en ese directorio
<mimecar> que no existe el archivo o directorio
<mimecar> tu archivo se llama h-mlp11x6.rar ?
<j4gu4r> siii
<mimecar> instala unrar
<mimecar> por qué no estas instalando la versión libre de mandriva?
<j4gu4r> son 90 archivos de 50 mb
<mimecar> esa versión me parece que es de pago
<j4gu4r> y al darle click derecho y en extraer aqui me sale ese letrero
<j4gu4r> aaaaaa
<mimecar> j4gu4r: de la versión gratuita puedes tener soporte en offtopic
<mimecar> de una versión de pago en ninguno de los canales
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> bajare  el mandriva 2011
<j4gu4r> mimecar que version de linux me recomiendas tu ademas de ubuntu
<mimecar> fedora
<j4gu4r> fedoro no tiene problemas con los controladores?
<mimecar> a mi no me han salido
<mimecar> usa la distribución que quiera
<mimecar> s
<j4gu4r> porque yo tengo una wifi broadcom 4311
<j4gu4r> gentoo es muy dificil de usar?
<mimecar> depende de los conocimientos que tengas
<j4gu4r> jajajaja no pues no ahi si no se nada
<j4gu4r> jajajajajaja
<j4gu4r> :P
<Exio> y para hablar de otras distros esta el offtopic :)
<j4gu4r> aaaaaa ok
<j4gu4r> disculpen
<j4gu4r> :P
<urullica> hola
<urullica> amogps
<urullica> amigos  estoy utilizando mandvd para  un trabajo con diapositivas y sale  este  error[ dvd-slideshow] ERROR during ffmpeg execution!
<urullica> en  la red  encontre  esta  solucion Ve a las lineas 3989, 3997 y 4004 y en cada una de ellas añade al final una k, para que quede así: 224k, 128k y 192k, en vez de 224, 128 y 192
<urullica> pero  cuando  voy a  esas  lineas no  encuentro esos  supuestos  valores
<urullica> estan ma  abajo en otras lineas
<urullica> por favor  ayuda  que  debo hacer?
<saranpio> hola todas las diferentes versiones de ubuntu , por ejemplo ubuntu, xbuntu, lubuntu ,kubuntu, ubuntu studio, fluxbuntu , traen el mismo software instala, se actulizan todas al mismo tiempo, y traen el centro de software todos?
<urullica> amigos  estoy utilizando mandvd para  un trabajo con diapositivas y sale  este  error[ dvd-slideshow] ERROR during ffmpeg execution!
<urullica>  en  la red  encontre  esta  solucion Ve a las lineas 3989, 3997 y 4004 y en cada una de ellas añade al final una k, para que quede así: 224k, 128k y 192k, en vez de 224, 128 y 192
<urullica>  pero  cuando  voy a  esas  lineas no  encuentro esos  supuestos  valores
<urullica> estan abajo en otras lineas
<maestrolinux> urullica, image2mpeg *.jpg *.mp3 -m dvd -n ntsc -t 4 -T 1 -o video.mpg
<maestrolinux> http://youtu.be/gnN1YIGmzC8
<Exio> urullica: no repitas
<urullica> maestrolinux  como aplico este  comando  en  mi  caso?
<maestrolinux> no se que queres hacer dvdslideshow es para crear fotos con musica desde consola
<urullica> si
<urullica> es  eso
<maestrolinux> ok crea una carpeta pone todas las fotos y todos los mp3 que quieras
<maestrolinux> tiras el comando y listo
<maestrolinux> ahora poray alguno me puede correguir si ese comando esta en ubuntu
<urullica> dejame  ver
<maestrolinux> creo que venia parte de una aplicacion de kde que se llama ocular o algo asi
<maestrolinux> no esa no es
<urullica> image2mpeg: no se encontró la orden
<urullica> maetro linux
<urullica> eso que  fue?
<saranpio> hola en que parte de la pagina de ubuntu puedo bajar las demas versiones de ubuntu , xbuntu lubuntu,kbuntu etc?
<maestrolinux> no se como viene en ubuntu
<urullica> alguien  sabe  una  solucion  para  mandvd?
<maestrolinux> urullica, http://www.gromeck.de/?image2mpeg
<maestrolinux> urullica, si queres usar X usa imagination
<maestrolinux> que hace lo mismo pero con un frontend
<urullica> si
<urullica> ese  me  funciono
<urullica> hace  rato
<urullica> pro  ese  man dvd  se  volvio  cabron
<urullica> el  madvd  me  realizo  buenos  trabajos
<urullica> pero  ahora  no  aguanta  no se  que  paso con ese  proyecto
<maestrolinux> imagen2mog es solo un script
<maestrolinux> *imagen2mpg
<urullica> gracias  maestro linux
<maestrolinux> ahh me acorde
<maestrolinux> se llama digikam
<maestrolinux> ese trae el script
<maestrolinux> KIPI plugins dentro de esto
<liher> hola, que son los lens de unity?
<liher> nadie me hace caso, snif
<liher> :-(
<catusay> lens son los organizadores que aparecen debajo del dash
<catusay> agrupan apps music
<catusay> y otros
<liher> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-21
<urullica> hola
<urullica> amigos necesito un programa  para  crear  iso apartir  de  archivos en mi dico  duro
<urullica> alguien  conoce al gun programa
<urullica> necesito crear una imagen iso
<urullica> todos los  que instalo crean la imagen  pero apartir  de  un cd
<urullica> yo nesecito crearlo apartir de un archivo
<urullica> gracias
<urullica> quien puede ayudarme?
<chilicuil> urullica: $
<chilicuil> $ mkisofs
<urullica> pero s un comando
<urullica> ?
<chilicuil> sip urullica , mira un tutorial http://www.walkernews.net/2008/07/06/how-to-create-iso-image-of-directory-or-filesystem-in-linux/
<dabor> urullica, algo como ejemplo: mkisofs -o /carpeta/imagen.iso  /carpeta/archivos/
<dabor> urullica, reeplaza por los nombres de tus dir
<urullica>  oye dabor
<urullica> genisoimage me  aparece
<urullica> mkisofs  no hace nada
<urullica> ya  listo
<urullica> en vez  de  mkisofs escribi imageniso -o
<D-arker> como puedo compliar un programa en codeblocks,  en ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-15
<firenetcorp> hola
<firenetcorp> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<firenetcorp> me pueden ayudar con mi ubuntu 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost
<kubot> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<SonikkuAmerica> Favor de no preguntar en canales multiples Ubuntu al mismo tiempo.
<SonikkuAmerica> Muchas ayudantes están en más de un canal y no tiene razón para ellos o a la otra gente que buscan para soporte.
<SonikkuAmerica> firenetcorp: ¿Puedes tener detalles?
<SonikkuAmerica> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> *Puedo
<firenetcorp> si claro que si
<firenetcorp> gracias
<firenetcorp> mi problema se simple
<firenetcorp> instale ubuntu 13
<firenetcorp> en mi equipo todo estaba bien
<firenetcorp> pero la preste y la desconfigurado
<firenetcorp> del audio ya no se escucha nada
<firenetcorp> fui a la opcion sonido
<firenetcorp> y en donde dice reproducir attravez de
<firenetcorp> esta vacio
<firenetcorp> como le hago
<firenetcorp> para que pueda tener con que reproducir  otra vez si alguien me ayuda por favor
<firenetcorp> holaaaaaaaaaaa alguien me puede ayudar con mi ubuntu por favor
<fzeta> dices que la has prestado y la han desconfigurado? firenetcorp
<firenetcorp> sip
<firenetcorp> la preste y la desconfiguraron del audio nada mas
<fzeta> firenetcorp: pero sí te has ido a la configuración de sonido, cómo es que no  puedes arreglarlo?
<firenetcorp> por que
<firenetcorp> donde dice sonido
<firenetcorp> accedes y vez que luego luego
<firenetcorp> te sale donde dice salida y abajo dice
<firenetcorp> reproducir sonido atravez de
<firenetcorp> ahi antes aparecia el dispositivo pero ahora esta vacio
<firenetcorp> como puedo volver a añadirlo
<firenetcorp> alguien sabe....::?
<fzeta> que dices? actualiza, reinicia y prueba a ver..
<firenetcorp> no
<fzeta> no que?
<firenetcorp> es que solo quiero añadir el dispositivo donde dice reproducir sonido atravez de
<firenetcorp> y ya
<fzeta> por eso mismo
<firenetcorp> no se como añadirlo y como hacerle es lo unico por que todo el sistema funciona de manera impecable
<fzeta> que has hecho para remediarlo? pues habré una terminal y teclea: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fzeta> reinicias y a ver que pasa
<firenetcorp> no pero eso solo es para los repositorios
<firenetcorp> y nada tiene que ver
<firenetcorp> lo que quiero es configurar el dispositivo añadirlo
<fzeta> has mirado el alsamixer
<fzeta> con*
<fzeta> ?
<firenetcorp> no es que el problema no es el dispositivo el problema radica en que el sistema perdio el medio por el cual se reproduce
<fzeta> con el f6 seleccionas la tarjeta de sonido
<firenetcorp> si pero ese no es el problema amigo
<firenetcorp> te repito el unico problema es que en donde dice sonido ya perdio el medio donde se reproduce todo tipo de sonido
<firenetcorp> lo unico que quiero hacer es añadirlo y ya eso es todo
<SonikkuAmerica2> firenetcorp: En Kubuntu, usamos PulseAudio
<firenetcorp> si pero
<firenetcorp> el mio no es compatible
<firenetcorp> uso alsa
<firenetcorp> pero ese no es el problema
<firenetcorp> el unico problema es donde dice reproducir los sonidos atravez de
<firenetcorp> antes en esa casilla aparecia la tarjeta de sonido y ahora ya no esta lo que quiero saber es como añadirla de nuevo
<flares> hola a todos
<flares> una consulta instalè ubuntu 13 y agreguè la maquina al dominio
<flares> entro con un usuario cualquiera del dominio y cuando voy a usuarios en donde dice tipo ... quiero ponerlo como admin
<flares> pero no me deja .. pese a pongo desbloquear
<flares> alguna ayuda ? necesito dejar un usuario del dominio como admin
<mimecar> ¿qué password pones como administrador?
<flares> yo hice un usuario en la instalacion ...y pongo ese  pass de ese usuario
<mimecar> ese usuario tiene permisos de administrador en la máquina?
<flares> en group esta en root  pero tengo q hacer sudo todavia
<flares> :/
<mimecar> el usuario que quieres añadir en el dominio
<mimecar> tiene permisos para usar sudo en la máquina del servidor sí o no
<flares> no
<flares> ya agreguè la pc al dominio cuanto te logueas podes entrar con cualquier usuario que esta en el active directory
<flares> pero quiero hacerlo admin local en la pc
<mimecar> tendrás que crear una cuenta en local
<guampa> flares: agregalo al grupo sudo
<guampa> no se si en ubuntu es sudo o wheel
<flares> mmm como seria ?
<guampa> usermod -aG sudo usuario
<guampa> pero no se si es sudo o wheel en ubuntu
<mimecar> wheel?
<guampa> en debian es wheel
<mimecar> ok
<guampa> ah no, ahora es sudo tambien :)
<guampa> ANTES era wheel :P
<flares> lo hice
<flares> pero por ej hago un apt-get update y me dce q el usuario no existe al grupo
<flares> no se por q en ubuntu 13 hace esto
<flares> en la 12 le cambias la cosa el tipo y listo aca no me deja
<mimecar> después de añadir el usuario al grupo, has cerrado sesión?
<flares> si
<flares> entro como root y en usuarios no me deja cambiarlo a admin
<mimecar> el usuario te deja usar sudo después de haber iniciado sesión de nuevo?
<flares> hago ej
<flares> sudo apt-get update
<flares> me pide el pass lo pongoy dice que no existe en sudoers
<flares> voy a instalar la version 12 y listo
<mimecar> has comprobado si el usuario existe en el archivo?
<flares> tiene q estar en el grupo admin y lo esta
<flares> ya esta pongo la 12
<flares> estoy en el trabajo no puedo perder tiempo
<mimecar> el sistema te dice que no está en sudoers
<mimecar> si vas justo de tiempo pon la 12
<flares> si eso voy a hacer
<flares> la otra cambias en admin y listo
<flares> la 13 no se por q no te deja
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<SonikkuAmerica> \o y a ti
<socratesxd> hola a todos
<socratesxd> recién he instalado ubuntu 13.04 en una HP Pavillon
<socratesxd> pero está todo mal
<socratesxd> tengo que instalar el driver b43 y el driver privativo de nvidia
<socratesxd> porque cuando abro el dash muestra un comportamiento extraño
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<socratesxd> además de que todos los textos en interfaces gtk se ha vuelto borroso
<socratesxd> lamentablemente no puedo, ya que no tengo una conexión cableada
<socratesxd> estoy hablando desde otro equipo
<socratesxd> dispongo de una conexión inalámbrica
<socratesxd> pero me faltan los drivers de la tarjeta inalámbrica
<socratesxd> y... creo que tengo lag :/
<mimecar> no puedes usar una conexión por cable?
<mimecar> desde ningún equipo?
<socratesxd> no
<socratesxd> no dispongo de una ahora mismo
<socratesxd> pero sí de una inalámbrica
<mimecar> es complicado que instales cosas si no tienes red
<socratesxd> no importa
<mimecar> no tienes ninguna opción de usar una red cableada aunque sea más tarde?
<Deckon> podrias ver si encuentra los modulos para tu tarjeta de red en .deb y pasarlos por usb a tu hp
<mimecar> Deckon, los módulos tendrían que estar compilados para su versión del kernel
<socratesxd> he bajado paquetes deb antes para ubuntu
<socratesxd> y compilado cosas
<socratesxd> ahora mismo estoy en arch, pero le he instalado ubuntu a otra máquina
<socratesxd> y esa es mi situación
<socratesxd> no importa, los compilaré en ubuntu
<mimecar> la versión de ubuntu que tiene red, es la misma ?
<Deckon> pero para hacer eso tendris que tener instalado buil-esentials
<socratesxd> aún si tenga que bajarme el gcc y todos los paquetes que ello conlleva
<mimecar> no te puedes bajar todas las dependencias "a mano"
<Deckon> seria mejor ir a un cafe internet y rentar una linea
<mimecar> socratesxd, cuando pusistes la 13.04, ¿probastes todo?
<socratesxd> creo que synaptic puede hacer scripts para descargar paquetes
<socratesxd> sin embargo, creo que debería instalar los drivers de la gráfica primero... porque unity está horrible
<socratesxd> no sólo unity, todo el sistema X está bastante mal
<socratesxd> hasta en el splashscreen
<mimecar> ¿has llegado a probar el live cd?
<socratesxd> ok, aquí es donde instalo el driver:
<socratesxd> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#bcm43xx.2C_b43legacy.2C_b43.2C_softmac.2C..._the_full_story
<socratesxd> mimecar, pues usé el livecd
<mimecar> probastes que funcionara todo o instalastes directamente?
<socratesxd> pero irresponsablemente lo instalé
<socratesxd> aún sabiendo que las X se veía bien
<socratesxd> digo, mal
<socratesxd> un montón de glitches
<mimecar> si sabes que no funciona y lo instalas...
<mimecar> tus opciones son
<mimecar> tener una máquina identica y compilar los drivers
<mimecar> usar temporalmente una tarjeta wifi por usb
<mimecar> usar una conexión por cable
<socratesxd> creo que aquí también puedo ayudarme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
 * user-cat hol -
<socratesxd> ok, creo que ahora no tengo lag
 * GeMiNnis Buenas
<eliezer> hola quien me puede ayudar
<eliezer> borre por acidente el vimrc y el vimrc-tiny
<m4v> y?
<atworkL0503> Hola buenas tardes
<Ing-Francisco> 0/ hola a todos =3
<elhoir> buenasss
<derzu> Hola alguien sabe como instalar aircrack en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar por la red, aircrack es un programa que no tiene soporte
<mimecar> tienes live cd que lo llevan incluido de serie
<derzu> Tengo un live cd que bajé
<derzu> cuando activo el cubo 3d con compiz solo puedo cambiar a dos escritorios
<derzu> como se cambia a los demás
<mimecar> añade más escritorio en la configuración de compiz
<derzu> además no sale la forma del cubo
<derzu> se ve plano
<mimecar> para un cubo necesitas más de dos escritorios
<derzu> tengo cuatro
<derzu> pero no se ve la forma de cubo
<derzu> y solo cambia entre dos de ellos
<mimecar> en compiz puedes acceder a los cuatro?
<derzu> }como es eso?
<derzu> donde veo eso?
<mimecar> los escritorios que puede usar compiz
<mimecar> no son los que tiene el sistema
<derzu> entiendo
<derzu> como agrego en compiz escritorios?
<mimecar> busca en la herramienta de configuración de compiz
<mimecar> no se si se instala con compiz
<derzu> en preferencias?
<derzu> activar integración con el entorno de escritorio
<derzu> ¿?
<mimecar> hace tiempo que no uso compiz
<mimecar> pero tienes que tener una opción para indicarle el número de escritorios que puede usar
 * elhoir viene tiempo preguntandose si las versiones de compiz que vienen con ubuntu - marcadas como daily - son suficientemente estables como para incluirlas.....
<derzu> En ubuntu 12.04 existe un salvapantalla, no lo encuentro?
<derzu> se tiene que instalar a parte?
<mimecar> en gnome 3 me parece que no viene por defecto
<mimecar> puedes instalar xscreensaver
<derzu> ok
<derzu> gracias
<ariel> buena tarde
<ariel> y noche
<Guest86655> necesitando un favor no me funciona el inicio grafico de ubuntu
<Guest86655> como poder solucionar ese problema
<mimecar> dando más detalles
<Guest86655> saludos mimacar
<Guest86655> soy arielsanflo
<mimecar> no me cambies el nick
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> lol
<Souchiro> mimacar
<Souchiro> xD
<Guest86655> a pues la idea es que el iniciar mi ubuntiu no me sale el inicio grtafico si ne me sale en negro y  todos los ok
<Souchiro> Guest86655, trata de iniciar con un kernel anteriror
<Souchiro> ese error suele pasar en ubuntu
<Guest86655> si lo hice
<mimecar> sólo falla la visualización del sistema mientres carga?
<Guest86655> pero nada
<Guest86655> si
<Guest86655> solo mintras carga
<Souchiro> si entra es por alguna configuracion fallida en la actualizacon del kernel en ubuntu
<Guest86655> pues trate de actualizar
<Guest86655> para haber si era una falla del kernel
<Guest86655> pero sigue igual
<Souchiro> pero te muestra pantalla grafica de inicio, no?
<n3td1srupt> como puedo obtener el icono de un deb desde apt-cache
<n3td1srupt> es para un proyecto
<n3td1srupt> y me seria de gran ayuda obtener esta funcionalidad
<arp-> lo dudo
<arp-> deberias bajar el .deb, desempaquetarlo y sacar el icono
<n3td1srupt> en cualquier caso
<n3td1srupt> el software center de ubuntu
<n3td1srupt> como provee esa funcionalidad ?
<n3td1srupt> osea el software center es un backend que trabaja con apt
<arp-> supongo que de la misma informacion de repositorio
<n3td1srupt> se sabria como poder acceder a esa informacion y donde buscarla
<n3td1srupt> he buscado por todos lados
<n3td1srupt> pero no he ecnotrado nada de este tema
<guampa> si tenes instalado el paquete proba dpkg -L <paquete> | grep icon
<arp-> source.list
<guampa> sino podes bajarlo y desempaquetarlo como dijo arp-
<n3td1srupt> la cache de apt
<n3td1srupt> ?
<n3td1srupt> que contiene realmente
<n3td1srupt> osea en que forma esta la informacion
<guampa> tiene los paquetes que vas bajando
<n3td1srupt> en tar.gz
<guampa> no, los deb directamente
<n3td1srupt> pero entonces si por ejemplo tengo el paquete chromium pero no lo tengo bajado osea instalado pero esta disponible para instalar
<n3td1srupt> esta en la cache de apt como deb?
<guampa> si lo instalaste recientemente si, a menos que la hayas limpiado
<n3td1srupt> en caso de que no lo haya instalado nunca ?
<n3td1srupt> en que forma se me presentaria ?
<guampa> y si no lo instalaste podes bajarlo en forma directa con wget o con apt-get -d
<guampa> deb
<n3td1srupt> perdonanad la persistencia en el tema
<n3td1srupt> pero donde podria consultar la cache de apt
<n3td1srupt> en que directorios se almacenan tales archivos
<guampa> esta en /var/cache/apt/archives
<n3td1srupt> realmente no tengo idea de como hacerlo
<n3td1srupt> tendre que buscar otras fuentes
<n3td1srupt> acaba de consultar el path y apenas tengo 10 archivos
<guampa> y?
<n3td1srupt> pensaba encontrar por ejemplo una lista de paquetes tal y como obtengo con el comando
<n3td1srupt> apt-cache show "package"
<n3td1srupt> es informacion de comandos como ese
<n3td1srupt> la que busco donde se almacena en nuestro ordenador
<guampa> son tres cosas distintas
<guampa> una es la base de datos APT. la otra son los paquetes tal como quedan instalados en tu sistema, que ya no son deb sino archivos en diversas ubicaciones, la base de datows APT se limita a registrar este hecho
<guampa> y la ultima cosa son los .deb que hayas bajado y quedan cacheados un tiempo por si los desinstalaras y volvieras a instalar
<n3td1srupt> si eso ok
<n3td1srupt> entonces yo tendria que acceder a la primera
<n3td1srupt> para ello que recurso podria usar
<guampa> pero no necesitas acceder directamente, apt-cache y dpkg te muestran toda la info que verias si miraras manualmente
<guampa> si queres examinar la db de apt, esta en /var/lib/apt
<guampa> pero es mucho mejor usar los comandos, esta la misma info mas facil de manejar y evitas el riesgo de dañar la base
<n3td1srupt> gracias
<n3td1srupt> entonces usare claramente los comandos que me proporcionan
<n3td1srupt> ubuntu
<guampa> si queres ver info de paquetes que no tenes instalados, te conviene bajar el paquete sin instalarlo, extraerlo y ver lo que tiene
<guampa> o podes usar packages.ubuntu.org
<n3td1srupt> gracias!
<arp-> em
<arp-> . /home/xxxxx/.cache/software-center/icons
<arp-> ahi guarda el cache de iconos..
<guampa> tiene su propia db entonces
<arp-> asi es
<guampa> o cache
<arp-> tiene una db
<arp-> ejecuttas: software-center --debug
<arp-> y vas viendo toda la consulta que hacce cuando buscas algo
<danes> alo, alguien que me pueda ayudar? Estoy tratando de recuperar informacion de un disco externo que se danio. Estoy usando testdisk y despues de hacer un analisis, esto es lo que me sale: http://pastie.org/8144088
<GridCube> ve a list y elige
<danes> Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<danes> olvide mencionar ese detalle...
<GridCube> ah, pues repara el mtf
<ese> otra vez me llaman
<GridCube> mft
<ese> :s
<GridCube> es culpa de ese nick
<danes> MFT and MFT mirror are bad. Failed to repair them.
<danes> :(
<GridCube> proba rebuilt tons
<danes> uta... va a tardar otros dos dias???
<GridCube> no deberia el bootsector es pequeñito
<esse> crreo que finalmente tengo unos 2 dias para aprender python, encontre estos 10 lkibros, a descargarlos http://www.leettips.org/2013/02/top-10-free-python-pdf-ebooks-download.html
<danes> pues esto se ve que va para largo...
<GridCube> sep, si esta roto puede tardar danes
<GridCube> esse, http://freecomputerbooks.com/
<esse> voy
<eliezer> hola quien por aqui
<GridCube> no
<danes> :( El problema es que ya tengo casi una semana tratando de recuperar la informacion
<eliezer> quien me puede ayudar con un problemita
 * GridCube SOMOS TOOODOS FANTAAAASMAS WOOOO
<GridCube> danes, sep, shit happens
<danes> La ley de Murphy me cayo de sorpresa
<GridCube> !alguien | eliezer
<kubot> eliezer: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<danes> ese era mi respaldo del respaldo que trono :(
<GridCube> jajajaja respaldo del respaldo
<eliezer> por accidente el la configuracion de vim borre el vimrc y el vimrc-tiny
<danes> casualmente cuando iba a transferir la informacion al disco nuevo que habia comprado... sorpresa...
<GridCube> danes, intentaste el viejisimo truco del congelador?
<danes> GridCube: ??? no... no he escuchado de ese truco
<GridCube> danes, lo lei en un libro de como recuperar discos duros
<eliezer> por accidente el la configuracion de vim borre el vimrc y el vimrc-tiny
<guampa> eliezer: cual es tu pregunta?
<eliezer> por accidente en la configuracion de vim borre el vimrc y el vimrc-tiny
<danes> GridCube: lo mas probable es que a estas alturas yo creo que ni sumergiendolo en nitrogeno liquido jeje
<danes> GridCube: yo pense que era un mito... No entiendo como puede eso reparar un disco...
<GridCube> dice "1: pon el disco en el congelador por unas cuantas horas" "2: Dejelo caer de 1,5 metros"
<eliezer> guampa,  no es una pregunta es un problema
<guampa> si es un problema, lo borraste
<eliezer> si
<eliezer> :D
<GridCube> no era para reparar, era para que funcione un rato para recuperar los datos danes
<danes> GridCube: eso suena a como destruir el disco definitivamente...
<guampa> eliezer: queres que nos demos por enterados nomas?
<GridCube> danes, no es que a veces el problema es que se empasta las agujas
<eliezer> la pregunta es guampa  como se podria restaurar eso dos elementos
<danes> GridCube: esto me parece mas un error logico que mecanico...
<GridCube> eliezer, dpkg-reconfigure
<guampa> danes: si hace un click el disco proba lo del freezer
<danes> guampa: no, suena perfectamente normal cuando arranca
<guampa> es posta
<eliezer> GridCube,   asi no mas dpkg-reconfigure
<guampa> ah entonces puede ser logico nomas
<danes> si, es lo que yo creo...
<GridCube> eliezer, tirale un man a dpkg-reconfigure
<danes> ya he tenido algunos discos que se han daniado... lo malo es que el sistema operativo que usa casi todo el mundo me ha de haber daniado la particion...
<GridCube> happens
<danes> ya decidi no volver a dar formato que no sea ext*
<GridCube> yo tengo un hd de 750gb que esta ahi muerto con todas mis cosas
<esse> GridCube, pporque me das a probar paginas que me meyten spam a mi navegador? wtf te pasa man? grrrr
<GridCube> lo pior es que se que el disco esta bien, culpo a la plaqueta
<eliezer> GridCube,  no funciono no restauro el elemento
<GridCube> spam?
<esse> si, para bajar un libro de tu pagina debes instalar unas cosas de anuncios, que te pasa?
<GridCube> eliezer, sudo apt-get install "nombre del programa" --reinstall
<GridCube> esse, no se de que hablas no veo ningun programa ni nada
<GridCube> solo un montoooooooooooon de libros
<esse> lo bueno que se como quitar spam, pero no hagas eso
<GridCube> jajaja XD nunca vi ningun spam lo siento
<GridCube> yo uso abp asi que hay cosas de la internet de las que ni me entero por suerte
<eliezer> GridCube,  tu as usado alguna ves vim
<GridCube> no
<eliezer> ok mira entra en etc/vim en tu pc
<eliezer> y dime si tienes el vimrc y el vimrc-tiny
<GridCube> /etc/vim its a directory
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> estan
<eliezer> por q creo q esos archvos los trae ubuntu
<GridCube> ni idea
<guampa> eliezer: purga los programas e instalalos de nuevo, eso va a generar la config en /etc
<eliezer> dios mio o alguna fuerza divina hazle saber a  estos hombre q no es el programa
<eliezer> eso archivos son nativos de vi
<eliezer> del sistema los trae el sistema
<guampa> el sistema los instala junto con el programa
<guampa> son parte del paquete eliezer
<eliezer> todo el q tenga instalado ubuntu asi no tenga instalado vim debe tener instalado vi
<eliezer> no por q ya purge
<eliezer> y no los instala el vim
<SadlyMistaken> que leches es el vim?
<SadlyMistaken> yo eso no lo he instalado
<eliezer>  un editor de texto
<SadlyMistaken> ah... pero el gedit...
<GridCube> dpkg deberia reinstalarlo
<guampa> eliezer: pone dpkg -s /etc/vim/vimrc
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, vim es un editor de texto para "hackers"
<SadlyMistaken> ah, es de terminal?
<SadlyMistaken> pues no está el nano?
<SadlyMistaken> aggggggg
<SadlyMistaken> ok ok, tunces me callo.
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, nano es lo mas, pero vi/vim/evim y toda la bola de vi tiene un fandom enooooooooorme
<guampa> interesante oracion
<SadlyMistaken> jejejeje....
<eliezer> no
<eliezer> para nada
<eliezer> no puedo restaurar esos archivos
<guampa> eliezer: corriste el comando que te pase?
<eliezer> si
<guampa> no te largo nada?
<eliezer> si q necesita valides del archivo
<eliezer> dpkg-query: error: --status needs a valid package name but '/etc/vim' is not: illegal package name in specifier '/etc/vim': debe comenzar con un carácter alfanumérico
<eliezer> Utilice --help para obtener ayuda de la consulta de paquetes.
<guampa> oh disculpa eliezer, el switch en cuestion era -S
<guampa> no -s
<guampa> prueba asi
<eliezer> vim-common: /etc/vim/vimrc
<eliezer> eso fue lo que me voto
<guampa> ok, ese es el paquete que contiene el archivo
<guampa> dpkg -S busca a que paquete pertenece un archivo
<guampa> tendrias que purgar vim-common e instalarlo nuevamente
<eliezer> ok
<eliezer> apt-get purga vim-common
<eliezer>  
<eliezer> me dice q operacion invalida
<guampa> usa dpkg -P
<guampa> sudo dpkg -P vim-common
<guampa> luego sudo apt-get install vim-common
<guampa> (si es que el primer comando tuvo exito)
<eliezer>  dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of vim-common:
<eliezer>  vim-tiny depende de vim-common (= 2:7.3.547-4ubuntu1.1).
<eliezer>  vim depende de vim-common (= 2:7.3.547-4ubuntu1.1).
<eliezer> dpkg: error al procesar vim-common (--purge):
<eliezer>  problemas de dependencias - no se desinstala
<eliezer> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<guampa> perfecto
<eliezer>  vim-common
<guampa> hace asi
<eliezer> no tuvo exito
<eliezer> reintalamos el vim-common
<guampa> no
<guampa> sudo dpkg -P --force-all vim-common
<guampa> ahora lo va a purgar aunque tenga problemas de dependencias
<guampa> por eso no tenes que usar apt-get purge ahi, porque intentaria eliminar otros paquetes tambien
<guampa> dpkg solo va a operar sobre este paquete
<eliezer> ya
<eliezer> exito
<guampa> ok, ahora si apt-get install
<eliezer> ya gracias a dios puedo programar traquilo
<eliezer> guampa,  tu as usado vim
<guampa> si
<eliezer> pero tu programas en el
<guampa> si, programo, escribo, las mismas teclas andan en las man e info pages
<guampa> asi que medio esta en todos lados, es como jebus
<eliezer> mira a mi me paso todo esto por querer poner el autocomplete de java en vim
<guampa> ah en java no programe, pero tendrias que buscar que paquetes son populares para eso
<guampa> normalmente te vienen en un paquete para instalar automaticamente desde vim y traen todo
<guampa> a lo mejor hay algo en synaptic, te fijaste?
<eliezer> de eso si no se nada como se  debería llamar
<guampa> en synaptic pone el boton de busqueda y busca vim
<guampa> en los resultados de la busqueda usa la ventanita que esta arriba de la lista y ahi pone java
<eliezer> ok gracias :D lo voy a ver gracias por la ayuda
<guampa> x nada eliezer, suerte
<ayuda-fstab> hola necesito ayuda con el fstab no se porque me da fallos en montar tengo 3 hds dos en xfs y uno en ntfs
<ayuda-fstab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879181/
<ayuda-fstab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879185/
<guampa> ayuda-fstab: proba usando LABEL= en vez de UUID en fstab
<guampa> es mas simpĺe y anda igual
<guampa> y pone los labels de los fs en vez de los UUIDs
<guampa> y no dejes espacio despues del igual
<guampa> ayuda-fstab: otra cosa que tenes mal son los campos 5 y 6
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-16
<guampa> el 5 ponelo en 0 en todos y el 6 ponelo en 1 solo para el /, el resto en 2
<ayuda-fstab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879204/
<ayuda-fstab> ASI
<ayuda-fstab> asi
<ayuda-fstab> perdon por las mayusculas
<guampa> no, asi pusiste que los identificas por label pero pusiste los UIDs
<guampa> blkid te muestra los labels, viste tu propio paste?
<ayuda-fstab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879222/
<ayuda-fstab> asi guampa
<guampa> si, y cambiales los campos 5 y 6
<guampa> esos dos numeros al final
<guampa> el campo 5 ponelo en 0 en todos, y el campo 6 solo 1 para /
<guampa> el resto 2
<ayuda-fstab> no te he entendido bien perdona
<guampa> fijate que cada linea de un sistema de archivos termina con dos numeros
<ayuda-fstab> eso si
<ayuda-fstab> para los de xfs tengo puestos los dos 1 y para el de ntfs 0
<ayuda-fstab> lo de los numeros me he liado xd
<guampa> de esos dos numeros, el primero ponelo en 0 en todas las lineas
<guampa> el segundo en 2 en todas las lineas excepto en la linea de /, esa que pusiste con UUI
<ayuda-fstab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879233/
<ayuda-fstab> asi
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,
<guampa> ayuda-fstab: http://paste2.org/Xycw087v
<guampa> igual deberias usar directorios bajo /mnt para lo que montas via fstab
<guampa> /media es para montados automaticos
<ayuda-fstab> lo quiero dejar montado para compartir por samba
<guampa> samba puede compartir cualquier directorio
<guampa> no importa si esta en /media o /mnt
<ayuda-fstab> a mi lo que me enseñaron xd
<ayuda-fstab> yo he usado mas fstab pero como cada vez lo cambian
<guampa> si lo de los labels no lo sabia hasta el año pasado y esta piola
<guampa> pero no me funciono con algunos labels, eso si
<guampa> asi que empece a usar labels de una sola palabra asi bien simples
<ayuda-fstab> xd
<ayuda-fstab> guampa, renicio y te comento haber si no da error
<guampa> ok
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,  estas na sigue con el mismo error al arrancar estado 8
<ayuda-fstab> pone
<guampa> que error tira?
<ayuda-fstab> estado 8 error en montar
<ayuda-fstab> todos
<ayuda-fstab> 342
<ayuda-fstab> o algo si
<guampa> trata de ubicar los mensajes que tira no puedo saber que esta diciendo
<ayuda-fstab> es al arrancar haber como te lo pongo si no lo monto en el mnt
<ayuda-fstab> dejo el fstab
<ayuda-fstab> perdon media
<ayuda-fstab> haber si puede ser eso
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,  muchas gracias me voy a la cama ya que mañana madrugo es tarde haber si mañana tira xd
<guampa> trata de conseguir logs para cuando vuelvas
<guampa> asi vemos los mensajes que tira
<esse> guampa, nbo help
<guampa> wut
<esse> llu no jelp
<guampa> se
<esse> nomas tostas la tortilla
<guampa> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> esse: Uhhh... ¿Tiene Ud. un pregunta sobre Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<esse> porque no le preguntaste que postee su fstab y aqui veriamos si nos metiamos pero usted siempre quiere sobresalir
<guampa> te responderia pero tengo un pollito en el horno re rico
<SonikkuAmerica> Pienso que esse habla spanglish.
<esse> jaja ok ese pollito quizas tiene colera asi que no se vaya enfermar xD
<guampa> correre el riesgo :P
<esse> SonikkuAmerica, nah ubuntu lo domino muy bien, gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> esse: ¿Es Ud. el rey de Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> O_o
<esse> no, el rey son los traductores  delk ingles - espanol  que mires aqui como OP
<ayuda-fstab> guampa, gracias esta bien era problema del xfs que tenia que repara unos errores que tenia la los hds
<SonikkuAmerica> esse: Yo paso a ser uno. (I happen to be one.)
<guampa> me alegro ayuda-fstab, oye tu posteaste antes tu fstab aqui?
<SonikkuAmerica> esse: (Traductor/Translator)
<SonikkuAmerica> !ads
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ads'.
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,  como que antes
<guampa> si, cuando pediste ayuda digo
<ayuda-fstab> guampa, como lo viste al principio
 * esse patea el montonsito de tierra un bite along guam TUMB
<guampa> te preguntaba porque habia algunos que se lo habian perdido
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,  pues desde tu no he publicado nada por
<esse> guampa, olvidalo, vamos a esperar la proxima aventura
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,  quieres que lo pase o algo
<guampa> si, la re aventura un canal de soporte irc
<guampa> pura emocion
<esse> jajaja
<guampa> ayuda-fstab: no, disculpa. esta bien
 * SonikkuAmerica tiene emocionado y cumple colorado
<ayuda-fstab> guampa,  muchas gracias me voy a dormir solo era para decirte que di la solucion no se porque se me ocurido que seria eso xd
<guampa> nos vemos ayuda-fstab
<ayuda-fstab> agur
<diamondx> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> Exio4: あなたの言語と、このチャネルは、効率的なファミリーフレンドリー、プロを支援するためのトピックを見てください。<<< :P
<SonikkuAmerica> inb4 !jp
<Exio4> !ot SonikkuAmerica
 * Exio4 runs
<kubot> SonikkuAmerica: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<SonikkuAmerica> Exio4: Guau... canal incorrecta
<esse> SonikkuAmerica, /join #ubuntu-es-maruchan
<SonikkuAmerica> esse: lololol
<danes> ayuda, no me trabaja el cdrom
<danes> no lo veo montado y cuando presiono el boton para sacar el disco no responde
<danes> hay manera de montarlo manualmente?
<danes> o desmontarlo?
<fzeta> dmesg | tail -4
<esse> danes, si agarras un paperclip y miras el aguhjerpo en tu cdrom, lo metes y clic se abre.
<danes> esse, mas facil si usas eject ;)
<danes> el problema es que no lo esta montando
<danes> y no es tan facil por que es de una laptop...
<esse> por eso, usa el paperclip y lo metes en el agujerito y clic it
<esse> si es facil, fijese en el cdrom y localize el agujerito
<danes> ok, no sabia de eso...
<danes> esse, gracias por el tip, lo malo es que no puedo grabar discos por que no me reconoce la unidad
<esse> entonces esto es cosa de software, cuando lo se lee,monta,eject, etc se usa el agujerito, ahyora esto es cosa de software vs hardware,
<esse> entonces comenzaremos en diagnoticar el problema desde la raiz, listo?
<esse> primero quite el cd-rom con el paperclip y despues de quitarlo cierre  el cdrom, cuando estes listo me dices
<Guest6526> es enserio?
<Guest6526> -_-
<Bradford> -.-
<Guest78291> hola, alguien administro su hosting alguna vez con ISPConfig?
<firenetcorp> hola buenos dias
<firenetcorp> alguien me puede ayudar con mi ubuntu por favor
<firenetcorp> tengo un problema con el sonido en mi ubuntu 13.04 64 bits
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | firenetcorp: Necesitamos [ lspci ]
<kubot> firenetcorp: Necesitamos [ lspci ]: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<firenetcorp> hola amigo
<firenetcorp> mira el problema esta sencillo
<firenetcorp> tiene la tarjeta bien
<firenetcorp> sus drivers
<firenetcorp> igual osea fisicamente no le ha pasado nada
<firenetcorp> lo unico que sucedio fue que preste la compu
<firenetcorp> y no se que le movieron el punto es
<firenetcorp> que en donde dice sonido
<firenetcorp> y donde dice salida
<firenetcorp> reproducir sonido atraves de
<firenetcorp> ahi en esa casilla antes estaba la tarjeta de sonido y todo eso
<firenetcorp> y ahora ene sa casilla esta vacia
<SonikkuAmerica> firenetcorp: Chequea Ud. su System Settings (Config. Sistema) > Sonido
<firenetcorp> si ya vi ahi amigo
<firenetcorp> y es donde te digo que no aparece nada
<firenetcorp> en la opcion sonido vez que bajo dice salida y luego
<firenetcorp> reproducir sonido atraves de
<firenetcorp> ahi es donde no ahi nada
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores | ¿Que sabor tiene Ud.?
<kubot> ¿Que sabor tiene Ud.?: !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu y !Lubuntu son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce y LXDE (respectivamente) instalados por defecto en lugar de GNOME. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, y !Mythbuntu.
<firenetcorp> gnome
<firenetcorp> el mio es gnome
<firenetcorp> es ubuntu 13 .04 64 bits
<firenetcorp> gnome
<MrTulias> firenetcorp, con los comandos lspci y lshw puede ver los dispositivos que reconoce el sistema (busque audio)
<firenetcorp> el sistema esta bien
<firenetcorp> los drivers
<firenetcorp> y todo esta bien el sistema funciona al 100
<firenetcorp> lo unico que paso fue
<firenetcorp> que donde dice sonido
<firenetcorp> en la opcion salida
<firenetcorp> y donde dice reproducir sonido atraves de ahi ya no esta el dispositivo de sonido solo quiero saber como volverlo a activar
<firenetcorp> y ya
<MrTulias> Creo que de eso se encarga pulseaudio (no lo sé seguro), pero si va bien... debería sonar
<firenetcorp> no nada que ver
<firenetcorp> de hecho ya se alguien me puede ayudar a desintalar mis drivers de sonido y volverlos a desinstalar
<MrTulias> 'lo unico que sucedio fue que preste la compu  y no se que le movieron' es un dato interesante. Si conoce el origen del fallo es más fácil
<firenetcorp> si esta desconfigurado el driver
<firenetcorp> lo unico que quiero hacer es volver a configurar
<MrTulias> No lo sé seguro, pero para reinstalar creo que es apt-get install --reinstall <nombredepaquete>
<firenetcorp> no amigo es que necesito alguien que este seguro
<MrTulias> man apt-get
<firenetcorp> no alguien que medio lo este pues el chiste es que si brindas ayuda es por sabes el camino no crees
<MrTulias> Tienes razón. Suerte
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme a configurar mi wifi , distro 13,04  ingresando al router, modelo sbg 901 proveedor fibertel, muchas gracias
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<nahuel_> muy buenos
<chilicuil> hey nahuel_
<nahuel_> como va todo bien ?
<Angel_> Hola necesito ayuda con la instalacion de ubuntu. Inicio el cd de instalacion pero cuando llega la pantalla que da a elegir entre probar o instalar, la imagen se distorciona y no puedo dar clic y aun dandole a enter para seleccionar no me deja...que puedo hacer ?
<Deckon> <Angel_ comprobaste la integridad de tu imaegen iso?
<Angel_> nop
<Angel_> como lo hago ?
<Deckon> entra en la pagine de ubuntu y donde descargas la imagen hay deve estar algo referente al md5sum o al sha
<chilicuil> Angel_: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<chilicuil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows Angel_
<mimecar> Angel_: ¿has descargado la iso usando bittorrent?
<chilicuil> Angel_: tambien al arranque existe una opcion para comprobar el disco
<chilicuil> nahuel_: todo bien
<Angel_> ok, lo comprobare. Gracias. tambien seria mala suerte, he descargado dos imagenes por si era por un error en descarga y con las dos me a pasado. :-/
<chilicuil> Angel_: si compruebas que la imagen|dvd es correcta tambien puede ser un problema con el controlador de video, podrias en ese caso desactivar el framebuffer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#How_to_disable_the_framebuffer
<Angel_> nose si sera esto pero, mi procesador es amd y he descargado la imagen normal.
<Angel_> estoy descargando la "correcta" a ver si es por eso.
<Angel_> Gracias por la ayuda.
<mimecar> por el procesador no es
<Angel_> chiliciil, Gracias por el link de frame...lo probare
<Guest83015> hola
<Guest83015> alguien sabe como configurar mozilla
<Guest83015> para no ingresar a ciertas paginas
<Guest83015> oo
<chilicuil> hola Guest83015
<Guest83015> chilicuil: hola
<Guest83015> :)
<Guest83015> chilicuil: no se que hacer
<Guest83015> soy adicto al face
<Guest83015> al chat
<Guest83015> y al porno
<Guest83015> jajajja
<Guest83015> xd
<Guest83015> quiero bloquiar paginas que inicien con palabras ejem irc chat xx porn face
<Guest83015> etc
<mimecar> ¿qué páginas?
<Guest83015> como lo hago
<chilicuil> Guest83015: para bloquear paginas no aptas para niños o algo por estilo?, o para bloquear anuncion de publicidad?
<Guest83015> tambien
<Guest83015> eske ejem cuando veo porno o veo series
<Guest83015> como fringe
<Guest83015> me abren muchas ventanas
<Guest83015> oo
<Guest83015> mimecar: hola
<mimecar> hay páginas que lo limitan
<mimecar> pero si no tienes fuerza de voluntad, desconecta la red
<Guest83015> :C
<mimecar> tienes extensiones para bloquear esas páginas
<Deckon> Guest83015: busca informacion sobre controles parentales en linux
<Guest83015> ya
<mimecar> pero tu mismo si desactivas la extensión de poco sirve
<Deckon> para los adds puedes usar algun tipo de bloqueador como adblock
<chilicuil> haha xD, si, puedes desconectar la red, aunque eso tambien es un poco extremo.., podrias configurarte un control parental para bloquear esas paginas, aunque claro.., podrias sabotearte a ti mismo desactivandolo
<chilicuil> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=parental+control&cat=all
<elhoir> chicos
<elhoir> esta salida de nmap
<elhoir> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.62
<elhoir> Host is up (3.0s latency).
<elhoir> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.62 are filtered
<elhoir> significa qeu ese equipo está en mi red efectivamente? se me ha colado? xD
<mimecar> tu red privada está en ese rango
<mimecar> ?
<elhoir> sip
<elhoir> es la estandar, no lo he cambiado
<elhoir> 192.168.1.0/24
<Exio4> parece che
<AbiYMireya> Hola
<AbiYMireya> #LabiosDuros hi
<compiz-fc> Como hago para instalar aplicaciones en ubuntu
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<m4v> desde el centro de software
<compiz-fc> gracias
 * user-cat hol -a
<SonikkuAmerica> user-cat: comoest -aS
<user-cat> pues estoy en espa?a, si miras las noticias ya puedes imaginar
<user-cat> puteao
<user-cat> y siendo mas el norte de africa que el sur de europa
<niguez> hola
<cousteau> o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-17
<danes> hola, necesito ayuda. Estoy tratando de montar un disco pero no puedo. Me sale este error: http://pastie.org/8147351
<danes> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<GridCube> ni idea
<dabor> danes, yo le pasaria un ntfsfix a ver si se corrige. puede ser que se haya desmontado mal en win
<xboyx> ¡Hola!
<xboyx> ¿Alguien podrá responderme una duda que tengo acerca de jabber.org?
<GridCube> !pregunta xboyx
<kubot> xboyx: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xboyx> ¡Gracias GridCube!
<xboyx> ¿Jabber.org se puede usar para enviar y recibir correos electrónicos?
<frezer011> hola
<frezer011> acabo de instalar el sistema y no me aparecen las carpetas de escritorio , mi musica , mis imagenes etc
<frezer011> aew
<frezer011> dew
<n3td1srupt> tengo un serio problema
<n3td1srupt> con grub
<n3td1srupt> quiero establecer contraseña en el grub pero solo quiero ponerla en el caso de que se intente editar grub o acceder a una linea de comandos grub
<n3td1srupt> y el problema es que la contraseña se establece incluso al querer iniciar
<n3td1srupt> en fedora 17 si que podia hacer esta configuracion pero con UBuntu no hay manera posible
<n3td1srupt> he intentado editar tal y como sugieren todos los blogs pero siempre la contraseña se me establece tambien al intentar arrancar
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Zanguetsu> hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola Zanguetsu o/
<Zanguetsu> hola chilicuil soy francisco solo que cambie mi nick
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu: =O, okis genial =)
<Zanguetsu> si el otro daba una falsa identidad de mi ya que solo soy tecnico
<Zanguetsu> jejejeje
<chilicuil> pues a mi me gusta mas este, suena mas original ;)
<Zanguetsu_mx> pues ni tanto lo saque de mi anime favorito hahaha
<Zanguetsu_mx> le seguimos en ubuntu-es-cafe va
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> AlexLikeRock,
<AlexLikeRock> traidor !!!
<Souchiro> tu que haces aqui?
<AlexLikeRock> lo sabia , pinche perra !
<AlexLikeRock> tienes dias q no te presentas ayan
<Souchiro> ah?
<AlexLikeRock> pero nomas te sale elpantallazo negro en Mugrubuntu y vas corriendo a pedir ayuda
<Souchiro> siempre me conecto
<AlexLikeRock> mientes
<AlexLikeRock> tienes 3 dias q no vas
<Souchiro> si no estas en deb -.-
<AlexLikeRock> que vale madres!!!
<AlexLikeRock> me meti aca por que  estoy ayudando un ubuntero perdido
<AlexLikeRock> OFTC ubuntu no hay naide
<AlexLikeRock> me fui
 * user-cat hol -a
<Zanguetsu_mx> o/ chao nos vemos en un rato
<Nott> Buenas noches a todos!
<Nott> He instalado el plugin de Flash y veo los vídeos x2 o x3 y no suenana...
<mimecar> !detalles Nott
<kubot> Nott: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Nott> Ya te he dicho va dos o tres veces más rápido y no suena
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Nott> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Nott> He hecho sudo apt-get update & upgrade
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado flash?
<Nott> Por el gestor
<Nott> Con el paquete de codecs exteriores ese
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Flash estas usando? (11.2 / 11.8)
<m4v> Nott: estas usando audio HDMI?
<Nott> No
<Nott> mimecar: flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.297ubuntu0.13.04.1
<mimecar> entonces estas usando firefox
<mimecar> esa es la última versión para firefox
<mimecar> ¿te pasa en todas las páginas que usen flash?
<Nott> Tengo Firefox instalado pero uso Chromium
<Nott> También me pasa con Grooveshark
<mimecar> ahí puede estar el problema
<mimecar> chromium debería usar el flash 11.8
<mimecar> ¿con firefox te pasa también?
<Nott> Voy a mirarlo
<m4v> Nott: fijate en la configuración de sonido, en el tab de "Aplicaciones" y si firefox esta y tiene volumen
<Nott> m4v: mimecar pasa lo mismo con firefox, los vídeos van x2 o x3 de veloidad y no funciona el sonido
<mimecar> el sonido puede ser otra causa
<mimecar> ¿en qué páginas falla flash?
<Nott> Youtube, Vimeo Grooveshark
<mimecar> si bajas el vídeo te pasa lo mismo?
<Nott> No es solo que no suena sino que además va muy rápido de velocidad
<mimecar> sin modificar el funcionamiento de flash, no te puede ir más rápido
<Nott> Pues así es xD
<Nott> No he echo nada
<Nott> Solo instalar
<mimecar> o pruebas si pasa lo mismo con el live cd
<mimecar> o usar la versión de flash de chrome
<mimecar> ¿has añadido repositorios de ppa?
<Nott> no
<mimecar> entonces tienes esas dos opciones
<Nott> el chrome viene con flash integrado no?
<mimecar> la versión de Google sí
<m4v> Nott: no se que puede ser, cuando empezó a fallar?
<Nott> ahora
<mimecar> ¿antes funcionaba?
<Nott> Grooveshark si
<mimecar> algo ha cambiado en tu sistema
<Nott> cuando entré a youtube
<m4v> Nott: hubo un update?
<Nott> Creo que no
<m4v> Nott: no se si puede ser, pero proba reinstalando el plugin: «sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer» en una consola
<cornelio> instale maquina virtual y en ella instale ubuntu 12.04 y este nome funciona, presenta un error de configuracion de tarjeta grafica o video
<cornelio> cuando le doy ok al mensaje de que se reiniciara para corregir el error, aparece una pantalla negra y me exige un usuario y password
<cornelio> les pongo los que configure durante la instalacion y no entratra
<fzeta> cornelio: puede que la arquitectura no sea la adecuada o que la instalación no la hayas hecho bien, digo vamos
<cornelio> como me entero de eso???
<fzeta> uname -m
<cornelio> es i686
<cornelio> eso es que es de 32 bits
<cornelio> y el ubuntu que instale es el de 32 bits
<cornelio> uno de los mensaje es:
<cornelio> The Sisten is running in low  -grapihc mode
<fzeta> umm.. que raro, a mi nunca me ha pasado ¿porque no tratas de nuevo?
<cornelio> he buscado videos, tutoriales, blogs y ninguno trata ese tema
<cornelio> sobre virtual box
<fzeta> cornelio: se lo has preguntado al tito google, pon ese mensaje y pregúntaselo a ver The Sisten is running in low  -grapihc mode a mi me sale un porrón de cosas interesantes
<cornelio> escribo esa frase en google???
<fzeta> cornelio: ajá
<cornelio> ok gracias, lo hare
<frezer011> hola
<frezer011> tengo un problema
<frezer011> bueno da igual
<Bradford> xd
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-18
<socratesxd> alguien me recomienda un buen servicio de hosting gratuito?
<m4v> socratesxd: no existe
<socratesxd> bueno, uno regular
<socratesxd> ya elegí uno
<m4v> honestamente no se, todos los que probé los dejé de usar porque te empezaban a meter publicidad dentro de la página. Si tuviera que hostear algo usaría un servicio pago.
<socratesxd> 000webhost
<socratesxd> no pone ads
<m4v> mentira.
<socratesxd> hmmm, no veo que tengan PDO en su versión de PHP
<ariel__> saludos a toda la sala
<ariel__> necesito una ayuda
<ariel__> tengo un problema conmi firefox de ubuntu
<novato> porque esta lento mi pc :S, y es virgen el sistema de ubuntu
<novato> :S
<novato> la imagen se distorciona en ocaciones
<novato> :(
<novato> y en  windows 8 totalmente rappida
<novato> que puede ser ?
<Nott> Buenos días
<Nott> ¿Como puedo saber si tengo instalado los drivers privados o abiertos?
<Nott> de la targeta de vídeo
<nott> Como puedo saber si mi targeta de vídeo tiene instalados los drivers privativos o abiertos?
<nott> Como puedo saber si mi targeta de vídeo tiene instalados los drivers privativos o abiertos?
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los drivers privativos manualmente?
<nott> No
<nott> En teoría está por defecto
<nott> Pero hay alguna manera de corraborarlo?
<mimecar> si está por defecto estas usando el driver libre
<mimecar> en el caso de usar ati / nvidia
<nott> Sí
<nott> Tengo Ati
<nott> Pero es que voy al menú de drivers y no me sale para instalar los privativos, sale vacía la lista.
<mimecar> si no te sale el centro de control de ati en ubuntu estas con el libre
<nott> Y hay alguna manera de cambiarlo por terminalP
<nott> ?
<nott> Es que en el programa no aparecen
<mimecar> no te funciona el driver libre?
<nott> Sí pero es para juegos
<nott> Y ver vídeos HD
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<nott> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<nott> Sí
<mimecar> ¿donde estas buscando la instalación del driver privativo?
<nott> Software & Updates
<nott> Aditional drives
<mimecar> ¿en el centro de software?
<nott> Sale vacio
<mimecar> ¿no tienes el sistema en castellano?
<nott> Inglés
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<nott> Una ATI
<nott> de portátil
<nott> pero no sé cual es
<mimecar> ya, pero tendrás que saber el modelo
<nott> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145
<mimecar> me parece que tu tarjeta no soporta el driver privativo
<mimecar> tu modelo equivale a una Mobility Radeon HD4570
<mimecar> por lo menos con información de principios de año
<mimecar> si no te salen los drivers de ubuntu tendrás que poner los oficiales de ati
<mimecar> comprueba antes si tu tarjeta está soportada y ten un live cd a mano
<Xago> hola muchachos, buenos dias a todos
<Xago> necesito configurar una segunda red en un RedHat, vía terminal y remoto con ssh. No tengo mucha experiencia en saber identificar cuál es eth0 y eth1.
<mimecar> Xago, si las dudas no son de ubuntu pregunta en cafe o en un canal de redhat
<Xago> mimecar, cierto....encontré información. De todas formas gracias
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<kaprekar> aqui tardes chilicuil
<xubuntu437> Buenos días, que versiòn de Ubuntu me recomiendan instalar en un equipo con Intel Celeron 3.0 y 512mb de ram... soy muy muy principiante ... Gracias
<mimecar> cualquiera que tenga soporte
<mimecar> si tienes pocos recursos, xubuntu / lubuntu
<Xago_> mimecar, cómo le agrego el gateway a una eth? Lo que hice fue asignarle una ip, así: "ifconfig eth3 192.168.5.5 255.255.255.0 up", pero me falta el gateway
<mimecar> revisa el archivo /etc/networks
<mimecar> no se si lleva o no s al final (por si no existe)
<chilicuil> kaprekar: =)
<chilicuil> Xago_: para agregar el gateway puedes usar route, 'sudo route add default gw INTERFAZ IP_DEL_GATEWAY', tambien puedes configurar todo en /etc/network/interfaces como ha comentado mimecar
<mimecar> chilicuil, el pequeño detalle es que no está en ubuntu
<mimecar> aunque excepto por el sudo debería funcionarle igual
<chilicuil> mimecar: ohh, ok =)
<Nott> Buenas tardes
<Nott> ¿Como se desactivan los mensajes que dicen que canción está sonando?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nott: ¿En...?
<Nott> Sale arriba la derecha
<Nott> Cada vez que cambia de canción
<deckon> Nott: no haz vitsto en las preferencias de tu reprodutor de audio?
<George2002> hola gente, ubuntu studio tiene canal?
<Nott> deckon: Lo encontré, gracias!
<SonikkuAmerica> George2002: #ubuntustudio (sólo se habla inglés)
<Keil> Hola, alguien sabe donde encontrar cursos del paro?
<mimecar> Keil, en este canal no
<Keil> exste algun canal?
<mimecar> para cosas del paro no creo
<JoseLuisC> Cual paro?
<mimecar> freenode es una red de irc técnica
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar más información en las páginas oficiales de tu comunidad autónoma
<JoseLuisC> Alguien que me explique de que estamos hablando
<mimecar> JoseLuisC, de un tema que no tiene relación con ubuntu
<mimecar> Keil, encontrarás más información de esa forma, en el irc no
<Keil> Creia que nadie diria nada, ni responderian,
<Keil> gracias mimecar
<Keil> .
<mimecar> en el canal te responderán con cosas relacionadas con Ubuntu
<mimecar> para eso los canales son temáticos
 * user-cat hol -a
<novato> instale blender en mi pc en ubuntu
<novato> y aparece este mensaje
<novato> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<novato> y no corre el programa
<novato> que sera ?¡
<mimecar> novato, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<novato> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<novato> no
<mimecar> ponlas todas
<novato> amm bueno me aparecio el gestor de actualizacion, y le di actualizar todo lo que me aparecio a eso te refieres,
<novato> porque lo esta descargando las actualizaciones
<mimecar> avisa cuando acabes
<novato> ok mimecar
<novato> hola mimecar
<novato> estas
<Xago> un buen firewall para ubuntu?
<Xago> Firestarter dice que está descontinuado
<Xago> ufw, lo miré y es bastante limitado
<Xago> Firewall Builder, aún no lo he visto, pero tampoco me tinca.
<Xago> esos son los que encontré en el repositorio de ubuntu
<fzeta> iptables
<ezze> todos los que mencionaste y mas los que sobran son programas graficos que llaman instrucciones de iptables, sin contar a ufw que ese en linux tambien, la otra vez existio un debate que si iptables estaba en linux karnel por default y llegaron la conclucion que es un modulo que se le pone, todos esos manejan de alguna forma una instruccion de iptables, ...si quieres una firewall grafica entonces buscale ahi, si te gusta consola iptables pues es la unica
<ezze> pero te recuerdo que al final todos los firewalls que mencionaste y los que quieras seguir buscando como quiera que se llamen al final ejecutan una instruccion de iptables
<ezze> porque mero dentro del kernel ...un poco mas arriba pero abajo justo donde ejecutan los firewalls esos esta iptables.
<fzeta> eso mismo, razón tienes
<ezze> Xago, quizas tu pregunta seria mejor ...ando buscando un interface grarfico que me maneje oiptables por mi y que se vea bonito como yo quiero, estoy usando gnome, kde o etc...esa seria mejor pregunta.
<ezze> Xago, porque iptables , ese modulo ya viene por default en tu ubuntu, no ocupas mover nada ni instalar nada, en linux el karnel lo carga como modulo por default, entonces man iptables, pero si quieres moverle con el raton entonces uno de los que dices y el que te guste como pinta las ventanitas que sea de su agrado.
<Xago> ok entiendo, gracias
<ezze> en wikipedia hay un buen articulo sobre iptables, leerlo
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-19
<Xago> ezze, muy agradecido por tus comentarios
<Xago> buscaré la info necesaria
<ezze> pero nota que a como muchos webs dicen por ejemplo el de taringa aseguran que iptables es parte del kernel, npo leas articulos de taringa soi quieres hacerte un favor y no confundirte pues 98% de lko que se escribe en esos sitios son basura, iptables no es parte del kernel, netfiltersik lo es, iptables es solo un modulo.
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> como puedo instalar ultrastar deluxe en ubuntu 13.4
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> instalar ultrastar deluxe en ubuntu 13.4
<invitado_web_> hola
<invitado_web_> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<invitado_web_> hola quiero instalar ubunto server , pero no se como
<invitado_web_> alguien me puede ayudar
<afkael> desde un cd??
<invitado_web_> si ya lo tengo que mado
<invitado_web_> ya termino la instalacion
<invitado_web_> pero quiero que sea
<invitado_web_> lamp
<afkael> bueno.. tienes que instalar apache, MySQL y PHP..
<afkael> http://es.scribd.com/doc/97677944/Guia-ubuntu-Server-Espanol
<afkael> en la pag 213 habla de la instalación y configuración de MySQL..
<afkael> debiera haber algo de Apache también..
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> como puedo instalar  ultrastar deluxe en ubuntu 13.4
<El_Pianista> hola a todos
<El_Pianista> espero estén muy bien
<El_Pianista> estoy teneniendo problemas para ver vídeos online, en especial desde Youtube, tal vez no he instalado todos los complementos, no se. Pero está muy leeeeento.
<El_Pianista> Instalé hace un par de semanas y no he metido mucha mano en eso. Gracias desde ya cualquier comentario
<El_Pianista> Nadie conectado????
<El_Pianista> jejejeje
<El_Pianista> alguien?
<El_Pianista> adios, que paseis bien
<kal_> hola, tengo una pregunta, he notado que me aparece en el sistema de archivo, una carpeta nombrada como 0 (cero) vacia y esta en un usuario no administrador (que soy yo mismo pero no utilizo el admon) alguien sabe algo de esto?
<kal_> me voy, aki tooo tan dormiosss
<emper0r> buenas por auqi
<emper0r> aqui*
<emper0r> :)
<emper0r> una pregunta rapido
<emper0r> en debian yo hago chattr +i algo para poner unfichero inmutable pero en ubuntu me da problemas
<emper0r> chattr: La operación no está soportada mientras se estaban leyendo las banderas
<emper0r> q puede ser?
<emper0r> exist algun otro fichero q controle este proceso?
<mimecar> has buscado ese error en google?
<emper0r> si claro no aparece muchos resultados
<emper0r> en debian funciona elegante..
<mimecar> ¿qué archivo quieres cambiar?
<mimecar> Ubuntu no es Debian
<emper0r> cualquiera.. con un simple touch tampoco funciona
<emper0r> toni@emperor:~$ touch test
<emper0r> toni@emperor:~$ chattr +i test
<emper0r> chattr: Operación no permitida mientras se ponían las banderas en test
<emper0r> si como user ni como root
<emper0r> lo ahce
<emper0r> hace*
<emper0r> hmm ya funciona
<emper0r> loq hay q hacer algo 1ro
<emper0r> pero igal no sirve
<emper0r> pq 1ro pa q el chattr cogiera el +i
<emper0r> tengoq dejarlo con 000 en el chamod
<emper0r> chmod
<emper0r> y ya se deja poner el inmutable
<emper0r> ya no se deja borrar . ok pero sin permisos de lectura tampoco puedes leerlo
<emper0r> ya
<emper0r> tremenda vuelta
<emper0r> hayq eu quitarle lso permisos completos.. y luego volverselos a poner pa q entonces el chattr funcione...
<emper0r> ah sigue jodio...
<emper0r> con un fichero de prueba tube q dar la vuelta esa q funciono pero con /etc/resolv.conf no funciona
<emper0r> como se puede entrar al canal de desarrolladores de ubuntu?
<m4v> ^ no estaba usando root.
<invitado_web> hola buen dia
<invitado_web> hola buen dia
<invitado_web> tengo un problema con  apache en ubuntu server
<invitado_web> no se si alguien m e puede ayudar
<mimecar> !alguien invitado_web
<kubot> invitado_web: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<invitado_web> discula , soy nuevo en ubutu
<invitado_web> y pues no he podido ressover este problema , y esque es para un trabajo de  la uni
<mimecar> las conversaciones del canal se quedan guardadas, tenlo en cuenta
<invitado_web> discula mimecar , as utilizado ubunto server  configurado en lamp
<mimecar> invitado_web, haz la pregunta directamente
<invitado_web> sabes utilizar ubuntu server
<mimecar> lo he usado
<invitado_web> y lo as utlizado en forma de LAMP
<buenaventura> [18;5~ff
<buenaventura> explica el problema de una vez invitado_web
<invitado_web> no puedo abrir las paginas de mi localhost  , en red
<invitado_web> ya instale  el apache2
<mimecar> tu equipo responde al ping de los otros equipos?
<invitado_web> y el ftp
<buenaventura> cómo así de tu localhost en red??
<buenaventura> localmente, o desde otros equipos?
<invitado_web> si responde el ping
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error que da?
<invitado_web>  al interntar aceder a una pagina hospedad
<invitado_web>  en el ubunto server
<invitado_web> me arroga  esto The requested URL /var/www/index.html was not found on this server.
<mimecar> tu apache funciona bien
<mimecar> ¿has puesto el contenido de la Web en /var/www/..?
<Victor__> Discula  mimecar
<Victor__> tubu problemas con el chat
<mimecar> <mimecar> tu apache funciona bien
<mimecar> <mimecar> ¿has puesto el contenido de la Web en /var/www/..?
<Victor__> hasta horita no se si funcine bien el apache
<mimecar> tu apache funciona bien
<Victor__> ok , sobre lo de  /var / www  estoy intentado abrir  un archivo index. html
<Victor__> que biene por defecto ,  y  no me permite abrirlo
<mimecar> has instalado los paquetes de LAMP por separado?
<Victor__> lo que es el apache , ftp
<Victor__> o te refieres a otros
<mimecar> apache tiene permisos de lectura en /var/www
<Victor__> bueno eso no lo abia pensado
<Victor__> como puedo checar eso
<mimecar> te tiene que abrir directamente /var/www/index.html si existe el archivo
<Victor__> ok entonces , eso no lo hace , asumo que no la de estar  abilitado el permiso
<buenaventura> Victor__: el error es claro, no existe un index.html en el directorio que está sirviendo el apache
<Victor__> bueno  el archivo si existe  lo puedo ver en el ftp de mi computadora
<buenaventura> en /var/www/html?
<buenaventura> perdón
<buenaventura> en /var/www ?
<Victor__> si
<Victor__> The requested URL /var/www/index.html was not found on this server.
<buenaventura> qué te devuelve 'ls -l /var/www/index.html'?
<Victor__> y abajo aparece esta leyenda
<Victor__> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.1.20 Port 80
<buenaventura> cómo lo estás pidiendo? http://192.168.1.20/?
<Victor__> si
<Victor__> esyoy ejecutando el comedo  que me sugieres y esto me regresa
<Victor__> -rw - r --r --1 root 177 jul 18 22:31 /var/www/index.html
<buenaventura> eso en el servidor?
<Victor__> si
<buenaventura> y los permisos de www? 'ls -l /var | grep www' ?
<Victor__> tiene 0755
<Victor__> y si ejecuto  la linia de comando en el servidor solo me regresa www
<Exio4> buenaventura: ls -ld /var/www
<Exio4> uuog ;P
<Victor__> ese comando me regresa lo siguiente
<Victor__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root 4096 jul 18 22:31 /var/www
<Victor__> estube lellendo  sobre los permiso  de  apache
<Victor__> y encontre este  comando chown www-data files
<mimecar> apache por defecto tiene los permisos
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Victor__> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿actualizada?
<Victor__> si
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado apache?
<Victor__> con el comando
<Victor__> sudo apt-get install vsftp
<Victor__> y edite el archivo vsftpd.conf
<mimecar> apache no es vsftp
<Victor__> ha si perdon ya ando confidido
<Victor__> el comando que utlice es
<Victor__> sudo  atp-get install apache2
<mimecar> cuando ves la página en local te funciona?
<Victor__> si
<Victor__> cuando entro en red  por medio de la ip  me muestra la pagina que
<mimecar> cómo accedes en local a la página?
<Victor__> por medio del aip
<mimecar> si te funciona en local, funciona en red seguro
<Victor__> si
 * user-cat hol -a
<Victor__> en red ingreso http:// la ip
<Victor__> y me muestra lo siguiente
<Victor__> It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<mimecar> te sale eso desde otro equipo?
<Victor__> si
<mimecar> entonces está funcionando todo
<mimecar> cómo estabas accediendo antes?
<Victor__> por medio de la ip del servidor
<mimecar> ahora te funciona y antes no
<mimecar> algo ha cambiado
<Victor__> pero te comento
<Victor__> si pongo horta la ip  en otra computadora
<Victor__> me aparece la informacion
<Victor__> si acedo al ftp por  medio de mozilla entro ala carpetas y  busco el archivo
<Victor__> y lo ejecuto en el explorador me dice que   no esta ,  que no ecuentra el archiv
<mimecar> responde sí / no
<mimecar> cuando accedes desde otro equipo con el navegador funciona?
<Victor__> si responde
<Victor__> pero en si no me abre la pagina index
<mimecar> entonces para que usas el ftp?
<mimecar> "It works" es la página inicial
<mimecar> el index
<Victor__> si
<Victor__> si pongo la ip   sola en el navegador me muestra  "It works"
<mimecar> tu apache funciona de forma correcta
<mimecar> en local y en red
<Victor__> y si pongo la ip /var/www/index.html
<Victor__> no me lo puestra
<mimecar> claro que no te lo muestra
<mimecar> no puedes acceder de esa forma
<Victor__> y eso a que se deve
<Victor__> por que
<mimecar> tienes el archivo en /var/www/var/www/index.html ?
<Victor__> si
<mimecar> seguro?
<Victor__> si
<mimecar> has creado otra carpeta var dentro de /var/www ?
<Victor__> no
<Victor__> eso no
<mimecar>  /var/www es la ruta raíz de tu servidor
<mimecar> NO PUEDES acceder al sistema de archivos de linux desde apache
<Victor__> ok , y como puedo solucionarlo
<mimecar> para que quieres solucionarlo?
<mimecar> tu servidor web no tiene que mostrar nada que esté fuera de su carpeta
<Victor__> ok
<Victor__> si creo que ya resolvi
<Victor__> esa duda
<Victor__> no puedo execer  por medio de un ruta
<Victor__>  solo por la ip
<Victor__> desde cualquier  computadora en red
<Victor__> muchas gracias
<mimecar> revisa los conceptos básicos porque lo necesitas
<Xago> hola muchachos, estaba usando el GUI LXDE y bastante contento con su desempeño, hasta que...
<Xago> ...quise conectar un segundo monitor, proyectado y no pude hacerlo
<Xago> ...solo me replica la pantalla original.
<Xago> En el GUI de Gnome, sí me deja hacerlo. El tema es que en Gnome, no funciona bien la suspensión de energía...y me resulta incómodo tener que cerrar todo. Entre eso, está virtualbox...con todo lo que pueda tener corriendo
<chilicuil> Xago: mmm, la suspension no es algo que dependa de gnome si no del kernel, especificamente del subsistema acpi, prueba desde una terminal: sudo /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<chilicuil> si te funciona, seguro que puedes modificar tu entorno grafico para suspender el equipo
<Xago> de hecho, el otro día instalé un script que activa y desactiva el pm-suspend
<Xago> pero no funcionó en gnome, mas sí en lxde
<chilicuil> respecto a la segunda pantalla en LXDE, sugiero que busques una utilidad que tenga que ver xrandr, no recuerdo como le llaman en LXDE.., si no lo encuentras prueba: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1600x1200 --above LVDS1;
<chilicuil> mmm, eso tendria que verlo para creerlo Xago, se me hace dificil de creer que gnome pueda controlar ese aspecto, sobre la voluntad expresa de un comando
<Xago> antes de instalar ese script, no aparecía la opción de "suspend"
 * GeMiNnis buenas
<buenaventura> no conocía el -d Exio4, graciela alfano
<Novato> hola compañeros una pregunta instale blender en ubuntu y no puede arrancar el software
<Deckon> ejecutalo desde terminal y ve que errores te marca
<Novato> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Novato> /build/buildd/blender-2.62/intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:193: X11 glXQueryVersion() failed, verify working openGL system!
<Novato> initial window could not find the GLX extension, exit!
<Novato> Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
<Novato> eso es lo que me aparece Deckon
<mimecar> Novato, para la próxima vez, usa pastebin
<mimecar> o el bot te silenciará por pegar texto
<Novato> ok perdon
<Deckon> busca si tienes instalado xlib
<Novato> amm me dice en la terminal que no se encontro el paquete
<Deckon> creo que esa libreria esta el libx11-dev
<mimecar> Novato, tu PC tiene tarjeta 3D?
<Novato> amm desconozco mimecar, pero tengo targeta nvidia
<mimecar> si has instalado blender de los repositorios tienes todas las dependencias
<mimecar> no lo estas lanzando con sudo verdad?
<mimecar> http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?259366-Blender-not-working-after-Ubuntu-upgrade
<Novato> mimecar creo no tiene me aparece
<Novato> glx is no avaliable on the system
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu tarjeta nvidia?
<mimecar> el error que te aparece sale muchas veces
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=/build/buildd/blender-2.62/intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:193:+X11+glXQueryVersion%28%29+failed,+verify+working+o&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb&gws_rd=cr#client=firefox-a&hs=T9G&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES%3Aofficial&channel=fflb&sclient=psy-ab&q=%2Fbuild%2Fbuildd%2Fblender-2.62%2Fintern%2Fghost%2Fintern%2FGHOST_WindowX
<mimecar> 11.cpp:193%3A+X11+glXQueryVersion%28%29+failed%2C+verify+working+o&oq=%2Fbuild%2Fbuildd%2Fblender-2.62%2Fintern%2Fghost%2Fintern%2FGHOST_WindowX11.cpp:193%3A+X11+glXQueryVersion%28%29+failed%2C+verify+working+o&gs_l=serp.12...0.0.0.103402.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..21.psy-ab.EouWVBPjn8Y&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49478099,d.ZGU&fp=c19f7978a3024ff3&biw=1280&bih=717
<Novato> no cuando trato de iniciar blender no aparecen nada
<Novato> no carga
<mimecar> dichoso google
<mimecar> claro que no aparece nada
<Novato> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<mimecar> las aplicaciones gráficas no muestran los mensajes de la consola
<Novato> y no soporta 3d creo
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu tarjeta nvidia?
<Novato> amm no se la compre el 2009
<mimecar> esa tarjeta tiene aceleración 3D seguro
<mimecar> busca el mensaje de error que te da porque salen resultados en google
<mimecar> la versión 2.62 no es un poco antigua?
<Novato> eslo que estoy verificando creeo que es algun driver que tengo que instalar para
<Novato> la la tarjeta de envidia
<Novato> :S
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Novato> 12.04 32 bits
<Novato> trata de verificar si tiene aceleracion 3d
<Novato> y me arroja este mensaje  couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mimecar> lo mejor es que sigas las indiciaciones que salen en google
<mimecar> al buscar tu error de belnder
<Novato> si eslo mas correcto, porque de hecho esta recien instalado el sistema
<Novato> y si observe que las graficas, como que fallaban, se distorsionava la imagenes de iconos y asi
<SadlyMistaken> alguien... usa qwbfs manager (ubuntu) para la wii aquí?
<ncw2233> hola
<ncw2233> saben ustedes como puedo ver una particion GTP
<ncw2233> con fdisk ?
<ncw2233> necesito instalarle el grup
<ncw2233> :)
<mimecar> grup?
<ncw2233> mimecar, sip
<ncw2233> es grub*
<WyReSP> puedo enganchar al usb un disco duro y desfragmentarlo con fsck (después de desmontarlo?)
<mimecar> WyReSP, no
<WyReSP> entonces cómo lo hago?
<mimecar> ncw2233, hay documentación para instalar ubuntu en un disco con gtp
<mimecar> WyReSP, para que quieres desfragmentar un disco externo?
<ncw2233> se
<WyReSP> mmm entiendo, no sirve para nada...
<ncw2233> done ? :z
<ncw2233> no la encuentro :/
<WyReSP> no, por si acaso, por ordenar convenientemente los archivos... podría ser que influyese en la velocidad de trasmisión de los datos
<WyReSP> es que va un poco lento ...
<ncw2233> mimecar, la encontre
<ncw2233> san google
<ncw2233> gracias.
<ncw2233> mimecar, encontre http://vostorga.org/?p=42
<ncw2233> mimecar, nooooo nono esta esta http://velenux.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/grub-failing-to-install-on-debianubuntu-with-gpt-partitions/
<ncw2233> ya tengo instalado un debian
<ncw2233> en el disco
<ncw2233> pero quiero agregarle el grub ... no me queda espacio libre
<mimecar> si ya tienes un grub instalado añade la entrada para ubuntu
<ncw2233> debería crear o mejor dicho instalar el grub en la particion EFI (que es la boot)
<ncw2233> mimecar, no tengo instalado el grub
<ncw2233> eso te pregunto ... no me queda espacio libre :c
<ncw2233> aunque tengo la swap  con 16 GB ....no se porque
<ncw2233> pero bueno
<ncw2233> podría ocupar esa
<mimecar> eso es un poco exagerado
<ncw2233> y despues la redimenciono no ?
<mimecar> ubuntu te ha puesto 16 GB de swap?
<ncw2233> no no
<ncw2233> haber estoy correindo un live cd ubuntu
<ncw2233> y el dico fisico tiene 16 GB que los considero como SWAP
<ncw2233> el disco en total es de 1 TB
<ncw2233> se entiende ?
<mimecar> tu disco parece un poco caótico
<ncw2233> jajajja
<ncw2233> see eso es cierto
<ncw2233> xd
<ncw2233> es que tiene win 8 con UEFI
<ncw2233> y estoy tratando de isntalar debian
<ncw2233> ... y bueno lo instale
<ncw2233> pero el grub no ..
<ncw2233> entonces estoy cargandole el grub a mani
<mimecar> lo lógico sería que instalaras ubuntu
<ncw2233> mano*
<ncw2233> dual boot hago mimecar
<mimecar> mezclar cosas de Ubuntu y Debian te puede dar problemas
<ncw2233> si lo se
<mimecar> si quieres seguir con Debian es mejor que uses su canal
<ncw2233> lo que pasa esque voy a copiar el grub de debian directamente en la particion boot GTP del disco.
<ncw2233> mimecar, ubuntu - debian son similares no hay que exagerar
<ncw2233> y ya pregunte en ese canala
<ncw2233> canal*
<mimecar> similares no quiere decir identicos
<ncw2233> y me ayudaron bastante
<ncw2233> mimecar, no dije eso
<ncw2233> pero quería tener otra opinion
<ncw2233> considero que en este canal pueden haber buenos linuxeros. y para cargar un grub no necesariamente tienes que ser de una distro en particular
<mimecar> como la cuestión no es de ubuntu pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ncw2233> mimecar, bueno
<Xago> como formateo un dispositivo USB vía terminal?
<Xago> o en gui, cuál es la herramienta
<Xago> ?
<Xago> estoy usando lxde
<ncw2233> comando: mkfs.vfa /dev/dispositivousb
<mimecar> Xago, usa gparted
<ncw2233> con fdisk -l sabes el dispositivo usb
<ncw2233> deberia ser algo así como /dev/sdc
<ncw2233> /dev/sdc1
<Xago> mimecar, gracias
<Xago> ncw2233, gracias
<usuarion_> hola
<usuarion_> no tengo mis carpetas en /home
<usuarion_> puedo recuperarlas sin formatear otra vez ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-20
<m-a-d-r-a-k-e> hola
<m-a-d-r-a-k-e> alguien me puede ayuda
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> alguien sabe como instalar ultrastar deluxe en ubuntu 13.4
<tux1000> ???
<tux1000> alguien siquiera sabe que es ultrastar deluxe!?
<tux1000> al que se ofresca a ayudarme le revelare un truco para tener internet gratis desde cualquier sistema operativo de pc y android todas las verciones.
<tux1000> funciona en toda latinoamerica
<cousteau> es un juego de karaoke, no?
<cousteau> libre, no?
<cousteau> había un paquete "ultrastar-ng" en repos; parece que lo han reemplazado por el performous
<tux1000> si, ahora sabes como puedo instalarlo en ubuntu 13.4, o me puedes ayudar
<tux1000> y si denuevo
<cousteau> performous = ultrastar + frets on fire + stepmania
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install performous
<cousteau> o centro de software > buscar > performous
<tux1000> a?
<cousteau> soporta canciones de ultrastar, frets on fire y stepmania
<tux1000> no tenia idea
<tux1000> y quieres el truco?
<cousteau> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZQSrt_1LL0
<cousteau> qué truco?
<tux1000> el que ofreci a cambio de ayuda. lee mas arriva
<tux1000> a y de hecho prefiero usar synaptic para instalar paquetes es mas comodo para mi.
<cousteau> tux1000, ah, vale...  pensé que ya todo el mundo usaba el centro de software o la línea de comandos
<tux1000> si uso la linea de comandos y muy pero muy seguido, pero synaptic me permite generar script de descargas y hacis comparto cosas con un primo que tiene la misma version de ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm | carlos_
<kubot> carlos_: Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
<carlos_> Ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Gracias. ¿Cuál es su pregunta?
<cousteau> SonikkuAmerica, parece que ya la ha debido de solucionar...
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> alguien quiere ayuda?
<SonikkuAmerica> Puedo
<tux1000> que
<tux1000> ?
<tux1000> yo digo que si alguien necesita ayuda. (osea no yo)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol Pensí que necesita ayuda
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm | tux1000, no haces PM sin permisión, ¡gracias!
<kubot> tux1000, no haces PM sin permisión, ¡gracias!: Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
<tux1000> ok, entendido, sorry
<tux1000> tengo una pregunta
<tux1000> como puedo hacer pasar el trafico de mis aplicaciones a traves de tor, y desde el a internet?
<tux1000> Tor es the onion router
<tux1000> por si acaso, soy nuevo en irc, disculpenme si me equivoco y corrijanme
<tux1000> como hago que mis aplicaciones funcionen a travez de tor? (cambio la pregunta por si no se entiende)
<ezze> como que programa poor tor?
<tux1000> varios, ejemplos mas especificos_ uget, empathy y cualquier otro
<ezze> tux1000, "torify empathy"
<tux1000> y como se usa torify?
<ezze> busca , hay millones de man en la web
<ezze> comienza por tor y como se usa, de ahi escalas, pero no vayas a leer cochinero basura de taringa porque te van a mandar mucho a perder tu tiempo confundido
<ezze> 99% de los man de taringa, son basura, metetelo en la cabeza
<tux1000> sorry mi internet esta lento, me puedes ayudar porfa, si estas ocupado solo di que no.
<ezze> no
<ezze> lo apunte en la direccion correcta, si le intereza aliate con google
<tux1000> gracias igual por la info, me voy del chat para aprobechar el ancho de banda.
<ezze> vaya forma de aprovechar lel anchoi de banda, y todavia ensima queria que le buscara por el para irse al chat, wtf? y luego se quejan porque uno no los ayuda
<ncw2233_2> hola hola
<ezze> alla dicho ...me voy a bajar unos manuales para leerlos y asi aprovechar el ancho de banda, pero se largo a chatear, omg
<statick> exit
<El_Pianista> Hola a todos!!!!
<El_Pianista> kurama10,  estás por ahí?
<gothicsegu_> @find the program
 * user-cat re
<pezcosmico> hola. alguien me puede ayudar con un problema en ubuntu 12.04
<NePtUnO> dilo a ver si alguien lo lee y lo sabe, muchos suelen estar ausentes y tardan un poco en leerlo
<pezcosmico> Tenia el ubuntu 13.04 pero debido a que se me reiniciaba solo continuamente decidi formatearlo e instalar el 12.04, el SO va muy bien, el problema es que no tengo sonido, solo vía auriculares. Prové de todo, alsamixer, actualizar ALSA, formateando y reinstalando ubuntu 12.04, provando 12.04 desde live USB, también 13.04 desde LIVE USB.
<NePtUnO> probablemente sea problemas con el driver de tu tarjeta de sonido si no te la reconoce
<pezcosmico> pero sin embargo por auriculares si tengo sonido, y en la configuración no sale  ningun problema, de hecho escribiendo los comandos en la terminal si me reconoce la tarjeta de sonido
<NePtUnO> pero los auriculares son usb?
<NePtUnO> o van por jack a la tarjeta?
<pezcosmico> van por jack
<NePtUnO> entonces no te reconoce los altavoces simplemente
<NePtUnO> prueba a instalar esto
<NePtUnO> linux-firmware-nonfree
<pezcosmico> pero altavoces internos del ordenador hablo. no externos
<NePtUnO> puedes hacerlo desde synaptic
<pezcosmico> ok provaré tienes los comandos para hacerlo desde terminal, es k no tengo instalado synaptic aun
<NePtUnO> synaptic te viene instalado ya
<NePtUnO> o deberia...
<pezcosmico> no no viene, pero lo instalaré ahora y pruevo lo k me dices
<NePtUnO> los comandos son los mismos siempre: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<pezcosmico> gracias
<pezcosmico> sin sonido :( solo auricuales
<pezcosmico> auriculares.
<pezcosmico> instalé el firmware desde terminal y lo volví a hacer desde synaptic. Me desorienta el hecho de que tampoco me funciona desde un LIVE USB
<pezcosmico> file:///home/martin/Im%C3%A1genes/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202013-07-20%2010:24:39.png
<mimecar> pezcosmico, ese archivo sólo lo puedes ver tu
<pezcosmico> si,  perdon, queria enviarles una captura de pantalla del problema que estoy teniendo pero no se como hacerlo
<diablo_> buenas
<pezcosmico> buenas
<diablo_> alguien puede orientarme sobre compiz?
<diablo_> quieres subir una captura de pantalla pezcosmico?
<pezcosmico> donde puedo obtener informacion para solucionar un problema de sonido en ubuntu
<diablo_> cual es el problema?
<diablo_> no se oye?
<pezcosmico> el problema es que no tengo sonido, solo vía auriculares. Prové de todo, alsamixer, actualizar ALSA, formateando y reinstalando ubuntu 12.04, provando 12.04 desde live USB, también 13.04 desde LIVE USB.
<diablo_> has probado configurar el hardware?
<diablo_> veras
<pezcosmico> antes tenia el 13.04 sin problemas, pero instale el 12.04 porque se booteaba continuamente
<diablo_> a mi me pasaba con los frontales
<diablo_> tengo 2.1 mas 5.1
<pezcosmico> me dices como hacerlo
<diablo_> y tenia sonido en 2.1 solo
<diablo_> configure la salida en 7.1 y ahora se escuchan todos
<pezcosmico> supongo debe ser hardware porque no me funciona con ningun SO
<mimecar> pezcosmico, no te funciona con windows?
<pezcosmico> solo tengo ubuntu como SO
<pezcosmico> diablo_ dime de que modo configuro el hardware
<diablo_> estas sobre ubuntu 12.04?
<pezcosmico> si
<diablo_> ok
<diablo_> cambio de entorno y entro
<diablo_> dame un minuto
<diablo_> ya estoy
<pezcosmico> :o)
<pezcosmico> yo tambien
<diablo_> te llegaron?
<diablo_> soy nuevo por estos lares , no se si lo hice bien :)
<pezcosmico> no no m llego nada
<diablo_> os dejo un rato sala
<diablo_> xaoo
<diablo_> buenas
<diablo_> me baje una animación de aqui http://git.compiz.org/~jc/animationjc/  pero no se como o donde ponerla
<diablo_> alguna sugerencia?
<WyReSP> si actualizo mi ubuntu 11.10 desde el gestor de actualizaciones pasaría a la versión 12.04 LTS no?
<diablo_> hola
<lobo> Hola, tengo un pequeño problema...
<lobo2> hola, tengo un pequeño problema
<lobo2> a ver si alguien tiene alguna idea sobre el tema
<lobo2> necesito cambiar el imei de un samsung galaxy s
<lobo2> despues de rootearlo aparece un imei generico
<lobo2> alguien sabe como hacer para cambiar el imie por medio de linux?
<lobo2> alguna idea o comentario ?
<lobo2> o nadie sabe como hacerlo?
<lobo2> he probado varias cosas ya, pero ninguna da resultado
<lobo2> hola¿?, hay alguien?¿?
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Puede un so instalado en virtualbox afectar a los módulos de ubuntu? No me funciona bien el módulo de mtp (reconoce el dispositivo pero no lo monta). Quise probar a instalar un xp. Al conectar el móvil me instaló el programa en el xp y funcionó también en ubuntu. Al reiniciar la virtual dejó de funcionar (en ambos) Miré el syslog, pero no me queda claro lo que pasó
<MrTulias> Al conectar el móvil se comunica con la virtual un momento, pero al poco tiempo se bloquea (supongo que cuando lo bloquea ubuntu al no poder montarlo)
<dimitri> hola
<dimitri> hay alguien ahí
<mimecar> 50 usuarios
<Guest48271> hola
<Ram_> hola
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> apoco ubuntu 10.04 aun tiene soporte?
<Souchiro> aun me aparecen actualizaciones
<Souchiro> distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04]
<martin_> hola
<fzeta> nas martin_
<martin_> necesito ayuda en ubuntu 12.04 :S
<martin_> no tengo sonido en el ordenador. solo por auriculares. He probado de todo, alguien sabe del tema
<martin_> , el problema es que no tengo sonido, solo vía auriculares. Prové de todo, alsamixer, actualizar ALSA, formateando y reinstalando ubuntu 12.04, provando 12.04 desde live USB, también 13.04 desde LIVE USB.
<martin_> Ya no se que hacer para solucionarlo.
<chewwe> Hola  a todo el mundo. Tengo una consulta:
<chewwe> tengo una lap con la pantalla rota. arranco con cable hdmi contectado pero el logue lo quiere hacer en la pantalla que tengo rota, asi que no lo veo. por la pantalla que veo tengo acceso a cosola pero no X. tb tengo acceso a la bios. como desconecto la pantalla rota?
<chewwe> se entiende?
<mimecar> el sistema muestra por defecto las cosas en la pantalla principal
<chewwe> y como hago desde la consola para cambiar de pantalla principal?
<chewwe> xrandr no me tira nada. supongo que porque no estan las X iniciadas
<mimecar> seguramente tendrás que modificar el archivo de configuración de xorg
<mimecar> el servidor gráfico tiene que funcionar aunque no tengas pantalla
<chewwe> y porque no me tira nada xrandr?
<chewwe> yo recuerdo haber gestinado monitores con el
<mimecar> lo que no se es la razón de que te salga la consola
<mimecar> en lugar del servidor gráfico
<chewwe>  a la consola entro con alt+contr+f2 desde la pantalla del  logueo. me tira la consola por el monitor que tengo al HDMI, pero la ventana del logueo la tira por el monitor roto del la lap
<mimecar> usa otro equipo para conectar a la sesión gráfica
<mimecar> y clona la pantalla principal en la secundaria
<chewwe> lo puedo intentar. me echas la mano?
<mimecar> "Vino" se podía usar como cliente de vnd
<mimecar> vnc
<chewwe> y lo podria configurar facil por la consola?
<mimecar> desde consola no lo he usado
<chewwe> pero solo tengo acceso a la consola del equipo al que quiero matar el monitor
<mimecar> como mucho podrás clonar el monitor
<mimecar> pero el principal seguirá teniendo la señal
<mimecar> si usas un portátil eso se hace de forma independiente al sistema operativo con las teclas de función
<chewwe> es lo primero que probé y no funcionan
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<chewwe> 12.04
<mimecar> lo más sencillo sería si tuvieras otro ordenador y conectaras usando una vnc
<chewwe> tenerlo lo tengo, pero no tengo vnc configurado en el que quiero clonar la pantalla
<chewwe> ni un ssh, ni un triste samba
<mimecar> pon un servidor de ssh
<mimecar> samba no te sirve de mucho
<chewwe> una cosa.. si logro entrar a la X, una vez ue clone el monitor, se quedara clonado para futuras iniciadas?
<mimecar> mientras no cambien las condiciones del sistema, sí
<chewwe> y modificando xorg podria hacer que arrancaran los 2 monitores clonados ya?
<mimecar> no se si lo podrás hacer en el xorg.conf
<chewwe> sería perfecto. voya san google a echar un vistazo. muchas gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-21
<juan__> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Hola!
<juan__> hay poca actividad parece
<juan__> soy nuevo en ubuntu y no lo puedo actualizar, necesito ay favoruda por
<juan__> ayuda, por favor quise decir
<SonikkuAmerica> juan__: Trata Ud. [ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update ] al 1o.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebinit
<kubot> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> (Es la CLI igualmentado de !pastebin)
<juan__> tengo una dell inspirion que vino con la version 11.01, creo, como paso a la 12?
<SonikkuAmerica> juan__: ¿Significa Ud. 11.04? (No existe 11.01)
<juan__> u 11,10
<juan__> el problema lo tengo en el gestor de actualizacion
<juan__> me dice error de autenticacion, ha fallado la coneccion....
<fzeta> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<juan__> 0 actualizaciones se instalaran dice el upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> juan__: [ sudo apt-get clean && cd /var/lib/apt && sudo mv lists lists.old && sudo mkdir -p /lists/partial && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update ] <<< Lo trata.
<juan__> y desde el gestor de actualizaciones en modo grafico no se puede?
<SonikkuAmerica> juan__: update-manager no borra el cruft (basura de archivos del paquete [debs])
<juan__> intentare
<juan__> listo, descargo 20 mg en paquetes
<juan__> ahora upgrade?
<SonikkuAmerica> juan__: Un momento. ¿Quiere Ud. hacer un release upgrade (a la próxima versión) o dist-upgrade (hacer un upgrade de 11.10)?
<juan__> pasar a la ultima version con soporte
<tux1000> Lts? supongo la 12.4
<juan__> si
<SonikkuAmerica> juan__: Ahh. Después de correr la secuencia que ha escritado, (a) escriba Ud. [ do-release-upgrade ]
<SonikkuAmerica> * -(a)
<juan__> me seguira andando todo en la dell inspirion?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sí (por la menor interferencia, ejecute el comando dentro de una tty (pulse Ctrl-Alt-F1 y hace Ud. login, entonces escriba [ do-release-upgrade ] )
<juan__> intentare, espero volver a verlos
<tux1000> juan_: supongo que ya sabes tendras que instalar tus programas de nuevo, para que tengan mayor compativilidad con la versión.
<tux1000> de ubuntu a la que vas a pasar (me falto arriva)
<mimecar> si alguno tiene cuenta en ubuntu forum le tocará cambiar la contraseña
<diablo_> buenas
<victor______> Diculpen alguien ha manejrado puertos en ubuntu serve
<WyRe> chicos... para ahcer la partición swap la puedo hacer dentro de la misma primara que alberga ubuntu?
<WyRe> o tengo que hacerla en otra sda?
<WyRe> a parte?
<victor______> discula Wyre
<victor______> Disculpa Wyre
<diablo_> yo la tengo en una sda aparte
<WyRe> disculpar por qué?
<victor______> ha te queria preguntar
<WyRe> dime
<victor______> has trabajado con puertos
<WyRe> más o menos...
<WyRe> pregunta, a ver si alguien te responde
<WyRe> directamente :)
<WyRe> así funciona esto :)
<victor______> esque quiero abilitar el puerto 8080
<WyRe> depende del proveedor de servicios y el router que estés usando
<WyRe> de todas formas, este no es el sitio para preguntarlo xD
<victor______> bueno
<victor______> pareciera que no
<victor______> pero sip
<victor______> el sistema de ubutu  me dice cada vez que modifique o agrege un puerto  tengo que modificar
<victor______> un archivo
<WyRe> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<victor______> 12.04 server
<WyRe> yo soy de 11.10 xD pero dispara
<WyRe> qué archivo tienes que modificar y cómo?
<victor______> alguien ha trabajado con el archivo ports.conf que se entra en la carpeta apache2
<victor______> alguien ha trabajado con el archivo ports.conf que se entra en la carpeta apache2
<mimecar> !alguien victor______
<kubot> victor______: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<victor______> Disculpen
<victor______> alguien ha modificado el archivo ports.conf de apache2
<mimecar> para que necesitas modificar ese archivo?
<victor______> para abrir los puertos
<mimecar> el puerto 80 ya está abierto
<victor______> si , quiero abrir tambien el puerto 8080 ,
<mimecar> es una búsqueda simple
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=apache+abrir+puerto+8080
<lamusj> Buenas tardes, tengo un problema al querrer montar un servidor caser, al cambiarle la configuracion del interfaces y ponerle una ip static, se me va el internet, alguien me puede colaborar por favor!
<mimecar> por qué no usas dhcp?
<lamusj> mimecar: pero el dhcp no es solo ´cuando las ip es aleatoria ?
<mimecar> el servidor te da una ip fija
<lamusj> mi empresa de internet me da una ip fija, con sus dns, puerta de enlace y mascara de subred
<mimecar> te dara una ip al router
<mimecar> no a tus equipos internos
<lamusj> si claro al router mimecar
<mimecar> tu red interna puede usar dhcp
<mimecar> y la ip del servidor casero será siempre la misma
<lamusj> osea que lo configuro normal sin cambiarla a ip estatica, ya cuando vaya acceder al servidor, entro por la ip fija ?
<mimecar> sí
<lamusj> ahh ok, pense que deberia cambiar por ip fija en la interfaces!
<lamusj> muchas gracias mimecar
<kike_> hola
<arp-> hi
<kike_> por aqui nuevo en esta cosa , desubicado
<arp-> aha
<kike_> ahhh
<Guest38127> Hola, como estan
<djthree> HOlas
<djthree> Necesitari asi alguno me puede dar una manito para arreglkar mi grub2
<mimecar> pregunta al canal y ya te contestarán
<djthree> OK, gracias
<djthree> el tema es que tengo instalado ubuntu, mint, huayra y windows 7.... el uico que no puedo hacer arrancar es el win7
<djthree> casi no lo uso, pero necesito hacer algunas cosas, por lo cual necesito que arranque.
<djthree> el problema es que no tengo claro bien la conf del grub 2.... y aparte se mezcla con que hice unos cambio que produjeron este problema y no se como repararlo.
<mimecar> entonces antes te aparecía?
<djthree> gracias, te comento e sintesis lo que hice:
<djthree> tenia solo un disco sda, conj win7, ubuntu y dos particiones NTFS de datos. (mas la swap)
<djthree> me compre un segundo disco mas chico sdb (1TB), alli lo particione todo, y deje partiones separadas para win7, ubuntu, mint y huayra. una partcion mas de HOME y una mas NTFS de bakup
<djthree> luego instale windows 7 en esta nueva particion y luego ubuntu
<djthree> hasta ahi todo bien,
<djthree> cuando ingresaba a la opcion "wiundows 7" del grub, en vez de entrar directamente, me mostraba dos "windows 7" el viejo y el nuevo
<djthree> los dos andaban! pero me deije para que tener dos windos 7? entonces entre con un live cd y BORRE la particion del windows 7 viejo y tambien la del UBUNTU viejo... y agrande las dos partciones NTFS de datos.
<mimecar> por qué no has colocado al disco grande como primario?
<djthree> la cuestion que desde ese momento, cuando ingreso a la opcion "windows 7" del grub me da un error: INVALID SIGNATURA , "presione cualquier tecla para continuar"
<mimecar> es lo que pasa cuando borras cosas a lo bestia
<djthree> y vuelve al grub
<djthree> ente varios pasos que hice, logre instalr una herramienta que se llama "boot repair" que me restauro el grub con todos mis sistemas (los tres linux y el win7) pero el unico que no arranca es el win7.
<djthree> LA verdad , tenia un sospecha que el disco grande de 1,5TB se estaba por romper, por eso compre uno de 1TB y lo particione todo para poner mis sistemas alli.
<djthree> a parte no usaba la particion HOME separada.... tambien hice eso, deje una particion para mi HOME
<djthree> el disco de 1,5 TB solo tiene dos partciones NTFS que son de datos.
<mimecar> ubuntu es el último linmux que instalastes?
<djthree> mira te dejo un link que esta toda la info de mis discos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896633/
<djthree> No, instale en este orden: WIN7, UBUNTU 12.04, MINT 13, HUAYRA.
<mimecar> el último sistema será el que "controla" grub
<djthree> cuando uso ese comando os-prober... como que no detecta a win7.... sera porque borre la particion del win5 que estaba en el disco de 1,5TB? el win7 viejo?
<mimecar> es posible
<mimecar> estas seguro que la instalación de windows está bien hecha?
<djthree> mas o menos, trato de rebuscarmela... pero en la parte del grub esa que podes crear una opcion dentro del grub customizada, no se bien como identificar los discos (Eso de hd0, 1)
<djthree> hasta ultimo momento me anadaba bien
<djthree> el win7....
<mimecar> estaras usando grub2, no grub
<djthree> como puedo verificar
<mimecar> las distribuciones modernas usan grub2
<djthree> Grub2 (v1.99)
<djthree> tengo este Grub2 (v1.99)
<djthree> fijate aca http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896633/
<mimecar> tienes un grub instalado en cada disco?
<djthree> al parecer si... no se como es que paso eso... habra quedado de cuando los sistemas estaban en ese disco 1,5TB
<mimecar> pon el disco nuevo como primario y mira si te funciona
<mimecar> en estos momentos lo tienes un poco caótico
<djthree> en mi maquina, en vez de estar los sistemas en el disco sda, como es habitual, estan en el disco sdb
<mimecar> sda es el disco primario
<djthree> es verdad, pero no se como ordenarlo si tener que reinstalar.....
<mimecar> deja el disco nuevo como primario
<djthree> el sdb nmo puede ser primario?
<mimecar> cambia los jumpers del disco duro
<djthree> ahhh ok, pero eso no lo puedo controlar del bios? yo en el bios tengo que arranque desde el disco de 1TB
<mimecar> si el disco viejo puede romperse
<mimecar> no lo deberías tener como primario en el sistema
<djthree> como es eso? el disco en elq ue estan todos los sitemas, es el de 1TB (sdb) .... el que es viejo es el de 1,5TB (sda) no se si me explico bien
<mimecar> 1.5 TB lo tienes como primario (sda)
<mimecar> el otro como secundario (sdb)
<mimecar> deja como primario el de 1 TB
<djthree> ok, vos decis que cambie los jumpers?
<mimecar> sí
<djthree> ok... voy  a probar
<mimecar> yo tengo que desconectar ya
<mimecar> pero hay más gente en el canal
<djthree> ok saludos! gracias
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-14
<hostelix> hola necesito ayufa
<hostelix> necesito ayuda! :(
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<l3u5h1d01> Buenas!
<jlander> hola
<jlander> cómo puedo modificar particione en gparted si me sale la llave?
<nigrobyte> buenas
<nigrobyte> jlander: debes desmontar la particion
<successus> salud o/
<Xiguanda> a las wenas tardes¡¡¡
<pepito> hey
<pepito> hola ??
<pepito> ayuda con samba
<chilicuil> hola, deseo cifrar muchos archivos por contraseña, como lo hacen ustedes?
<mimecar> crea una carpeta cifrada y mete todo dentro
<chilicuil> mimecar: eso lo puedo hacer, sin embargo preferiria que cada archivo estuviera cifrado de forma independiente, es divertido pero gpg -c no soporta multiples archivos
<mimecar> monta un script que lo haga uno a uno :p
<chilicuil> si, esa es la solucion, de todas formas queria preguntar si alguien conocia otra herramienta que si lo hiciera aunque el cifrado fuera mas debil
<chilicuil> he encontrado la herramienta, ccrypt puede cifrar/decifrar por contraseña varios archivos al mismo tiempo
<successus> salud, gasta otro rato o/
<masclic> q sacrifico si pongo kubuntu respecto a poner ubuntu ?
<chilicuil> no mucho, ambos sistemas son similares, probablemente tendras que cambiar de aplicaciones, usar dholpin en lugar de nautilus para navegar por tus archivos, etc
<masclic> aja, si
<masclic> esq uso mucho la terminal y demás para nodejs
<masclic> npm y tal
<masclic> y el dolphin con terminal debajo y q me pone el directorio solo al entrar me viene genial
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-15
 * x-mint  B.D!
<Tiffon> nas
<codebullo> ; )
<successus> salud
<LuisXorg> Hola muy buenos días. ¿Alguien me puede explicar algunas cosas para configurar correctamente Xorg?
<Xiguanda> wenas tardes
 * x-mint  b.tardes
<oscarhbp> como instalo hdmi en mi notebook
<rubytor> oscarhbp: instalar hdmi?? exactamente que necesitas y que has intentado??
<oscarhbp> todo
<oscarhbp> he leido pero nada funciona
<oscarhbp>  el sonido funciona bien
<oscarhbp> a la hora de conectar por cable hdmi no sale el sonido a mi televisor
<rubytor> oscarhbp: has intentado esto http://askubuntu.com/questions/151870/no-sound-through-hdmi-to-tv
<oscarhbp> **** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<oscarhbp> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: STAC9228 Analog [STAC9228 Analog]
<oscarhbp>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<oscarhbp>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<oscarhbp> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 1: STAC9228 Digital [STAC9228 Digital]
<oscarhbp>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<pirulinux2> en unos minutos comienso a instalar cruxbang luego les cuento como me fue
<pirulinux2> crunchbang
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<amed> hola, ¿cómo bajo todas las imagenes *.png del sitio https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2RjPUssjJE3REZkMkF2WEptbmM&usp=sharing&tid=0B2RjPUssjJE3RHJ4cUY0NEk0MVE usando wget ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-16
<amed> oh, ya super jejeje para hacerlo, por si alguien ocupa wget -r -l1 -H -t1 -nd -N -np -A.png -erobots=off https://googledrive.com/host/0B2RjPUssjJE3RHJ4cUY0NEk0MVE/.conky-weather
<Alenicben> (23:57:25) electroale: Holaaa
<Alenicben> (23:57:39) electroale: tengo un problema
<Alenicben> (23:57:50) electroale: es con la instalacion de un juego
<Alenicben> (23:57:56) electroale: a que sala me dirijo
<Alenicben> (23:57:59) electroale: ????
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> Alguien puede ayudar? mi lap no conecta a internet al inicio
<reepeecheep> tego que hacer /etc/init.d/networking restart cada vez
<reepeecheep> este es mi cat /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/7801695/
<chilicuil> reepeecheep: intenta agregando "auto eth0" en lugar de allow-hotplug
<chilicuil> reepeecheep: si no funciona instala wicd y comenta allow-hotplug y iface eth0 inet dhcp
<reepeecheep> ok chilicuil
<reepeecheep> lo probare y comento
<reepeecheep> una ¿?
<chilicuil> ?
<reepeecheep> tengo instalado network-manager y uso KDE tambien esta en el init.d/ el servicio networking
<reepeecheep> esta de mas alguno?? o deben estar los 2
<chilicuil> no, solo debe estar 1
<reepeecheep> network-manager, es el que usa el destk no?
<chilicuil> si usas network-manager entonces deshabilita networking
<chilicuil> si, es el que usa el escritorio
<chilicuil> de lo contrario se crean conflictos, entre lo que defines en /etc/network/interfaces y lo que hace network-manager
<reepeecheep> yap
<reepeecheep> porque por ejemplo si edito el interfaces
<reepeecheep> no veo cambios
<reepeecheep> a menos de que haga el restart a manager
<reepeecheep> cuando enciendo la lap, tengo que hacer el restart en networking
<reepeecheep> como deshabilito el networking chilicuil
<reepeecheep> ?
<reepeecheep> reinicio
<chilicuil> comenta todo en el archivo /etc/network/interfaces a excepcion de la interfaz loop
 * x-mint  B.días
<zt> were can i get a free shell or znc?
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud
<nigrobyte> salud
 * x-mint  B.tardes
<Gus81> hola, quisiera instalar oxygen transparent en kubuntu 14.04, no es facil de instalar ya que por lo poco que pude entender en inglés hay que compilar el paquete y no se como hacerlo
<Gus81> Pero lo podría hacer con las instrucciones en español
<Gus81> Necesitaria estas mismas instrucciones en español, ya que es mala la traduccion de google traductor
<sanzante> Gus81:  de donde sacas el oxygen transparent?
<Gus81> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/oxygen-transparent?content=127752
<Gus81> de ese link
<Gus81> sanzante: de aca http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/oxygen-transparent?content=127752
<sanzante> buf, ya veo
<sanzante> jaleillo
<Gus81> no habrá un .deb ? :(
<sanzante> pero QtCurve tiene soporte para transparencia
<sanzante> bueno, dice que experimental
<mimecar> usa el gestor de temas de KDE
<mimecar> está poco actualizado ese tema...
<sanzante> yo lo uso y va estupendo
<sanzante> y no hayq ue compilarlo :D
<sanzante> (tlf)
<Gus81> sanzante: que es QtCurve?
<Gus81> mimecar: hola, no es un tema, es un "estilo visual" creo que no es lo mismo
<Gus81> lo instale desde el gestor de temas, pero no funciona
<Gus81> por eso creo que hay que compilarlo
<Gus81> como dice ahí
<mimecar> si lo instalas desde el gestor tiene que ir
<mimecar> siempre que cumplas los requisitos
<sanzante> QtCure es un tema para KDE4, para las aplicaciones
<sanzante> el look and feel
<sanzante> Gus81: instala el paquete qtcurve y luego te vas a preferencias del sisema >  Apariencia de las aplicaciones  > Estilo y en Esdtilo de los elementos gráficos seleccionas QtCurve
<sanzante> en el botón de la derecha puedes configurarlo
<sanzante> como verás tiene un montón de opciones
<sanzante> de hecho en kdelook hay configuraciones de QtCurve para dejarlo con un aspecto determinado
<Alma_de_poeta> buenas
<Alma_de_poeta> +que me recomendais para substituir skype_
<mimecar> Hangouts
<Alma_de_poeta> mimecar:  me referia para conectarme a la red de skype xD
<mimecar> no existe ningún programa que te permita hacerlo
<Alma_de_poeta> vaya, eso puede ser un problema
<joaquin_> Hola
<Gus81> uff, al final lo pude instalar, pero me sale un error de compilacion... algo hice mal... despues voy a instalar Qtcurve tambien
<Gus81> http://pastebin.com/LX9P2qhV
<mimecar> si hay un error de compilación no puedes instalar nada
<mimecar> el make install lo estás haciendo con el usuario normal verdad?
<Gus81> ah, era eso...
<Gus81> ahora lo ejecuto de nuevo con Sudo
<mimecar> recuerda que instalar es sencillo, desinstalar no
<Gus81> que lo tengo que desinstalar para volverlo a instalar con sudo?
<mimecar> no has instalado nada de momento
<mimecar> los programas compilados no suelen llevar desinstalador
<Gus81> ahh... y como se desinstalan entonces en el caso de que lo quiera desinstalar más adelante?
<mimecar> borrando a mano los archivos
<Gus81> si, cree una carpeta oxygen-trasparent en /home como dice las instrucciones, eliminando esa carpeta no lo voy a poder desinstalar, no?
<mimecar> correcto
<mimecar> porque no lo estás dejando en /home
<Gus81> claro, al darle a make install se instala en varios directorios y subdirectorios... Debería traer un desinstalador :(
<Alma_de_poeta> estoy intentando intalar un paquete .deb descargado pero me da error de dependencias ¿como hago para que me instale esas dependencias automaticamente?
<mimecar> Alma_de_poeta, la aplicación no está en los repositorios?
<Alma_de_poeta> mimecar:  no, la aplicación es skype para ubuntu, me ha tocado hace un par de cosas, ya que es para 32 bits
<Alma_de_poeta> pero googleando un poco lo he logrado
<Alma_de_poeta> estoy mirando cuan viable es desisntalar por fin windows
<Alma_de_poeta> ya que desde hace tiempo apenas juego que es la razon principal de tenerlo
<manuel___> buenas noches
<manuel___> he intentado entrar en kubuntu-es pero automaticamente me redirije hacia aqqui
<mimecar> sólo tienes que seguir las instrucciones para instalar skype en ubuntu
<mimecar> https://support.skype.com/es/faq/FA12120/como-comenzar-a-usar-skype-para-linux
<mimecar> manuel___, ese es el funcionamiento correcto
<mimecar> están unidos
<manuel___> puedo hacer preguntas de kubuntu aqui?
<mimecar> si
<manuel___> alguien sabe si se puede cambiar la apariencia de amarok 2.8 en KDE 4.13?
<mimecar> me parece que no
<mimecar> puedes personalizarla un poco
<manuel___> he instalado unos scripts para shoutcast y radios en español
<manuel___> gracias mimecar por tu aclaracion
<mimecar> shoutcast me parece que no permitía enlazar desde programas
<mimecar> el script es para Amarok 2.8?
<manuel___> pues me funciona, puedo escuchar estaciones de radio de shoutcast
<manuel___> lo he descargado desde el mismo amarok
<mimecar> ok
<Alma_de_poeta> ¿donde configuro el microfono?
<mimecar> depende
<Alma_de_poeta> es unos cascos logitech, los escucho de cine, pero el micro no parece ir
<mimecar> te funcionan con otras aplicaciones ?
<Alma_de_poeta> ni idea
<Gus81> mimecar: gracias, era ese el problema, estaba ejecutando make install sin sudo, por eso el error, gracias de nuevo :)
<Alma_de_poeta> mimecar:  ya esta, estaba configurada otra entrada de audio cuando he encontrado donde cambiarla ya ha ido
<mimecar> ok
<Alma_de_poeta> para transmitir a un servidor de shoutcast ¿que puedo usar?
<mimecar> primero te tienen que aceptar la emisión
<manuel___> Alma_de_poeta: puedes usar Mixx
<Alma_de_poeta> manuel___:  ahora lo miro
<manuel___> esta en los repos no hay que hacer nada
<manuel___> lo que no se es si Mixx acepta entrada por microfono
<Alma_de_poeta> ostia, espero que si, es lo divertido, hablar
<manuel___> acabo de mirar y no encuentro donde activar el micro
<Alma_de_poeta> manuel___:  en configuracion de audio, entrada
<Alma_de_poeta> la linea microfono
<manuel___> s
<manuel___> ahh, se puede?
<Alma_de_poeta> si, me ha costado dos segundos localizarlo
<manuel___> pues no lo veo...
<Alma_de_poeta> pero por alguna razón me mutea todos los sonidos del pc
<manuel___> ya lo encontre
<manuel___> es normal, ese programa se apropia de todo el audio del sistema
<Alma_de_poeta> eso no me gusta
<Alma_de_poeta> debe haber alguna forma de evitarlo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<TrueNhero> como cambio los permisos de una particion ext4?
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-17
<l3u5h1d0> Hola necesito ayuda
<l3u5h1d0> No sale la lista de musica en mi ncmpcpp
 * x-mint  B.días
<Alma_de_poeta> ¿como hago para pasar de live dvd a pen?
<Alma_de_poeta> buenas
<Alma_de_poeta> me pasa esto con los acentos ´o ´e ´i  ¿alguna idea de porque es y como solucionarlo?
<sanzante> pue sno sé si podrá ser cosa de los locales
<sanzante> del locale
<sanzante> bueno, como se diga :D
<fzeta> hi all
<successus> salud
<Xiguanda> hello
<Acronis> hola buen dia
<Acronis> necesito un poco de ayuda tengo ubuntu trusty, pero tengo problemas con la terjeta de video
<Acronis> no encuentro los controladores
<Acronis> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS740 [Radeon 2100] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<hbautista> Acronis, ya buscaste en la web de ATI ?
<Acronis> si pero me quedo la pantalla gigante
<Acronis> mira
<Acronis> fglrxinfo
<Acronis> Error: unable to open display (null)
<MrTulias> ¿No te sirve el driver que trae 'de serie'?
<Acronis> no
<Acronis> me queda la pantalla en 1024 x 780
<MrTulias> ¿Y no lo puedes modificar en la configuración de pantalla? Lo digo porque lo que más problemas suelen dar son los privativos
<Acronis> asi me doy cuenta
<MrTulias> ¿Te das cuenta de qué? ¿No encuentras los controladores adicionales y quieres arriesgarte a que te arranque con la pantalla en negro?
<Acronis> no a que los drivers privativos dan problemas
<Acronis> MrTulias, el driver de serie seria xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<MrTulias> Busca en el menú de aplicaciones 'controladores adicionales', debería estar. Yo cada vez que lo he puesto me arranca en negro y es una liada desinstalarlo. Creo que el driver genérico es el ATI, sí
<mtellez> Buen día, como desactivo ubuntu one? Desde hace unos días cada 3 minutos mas o menos me aparece una ventana diciendo que algunos archivos (finanzas.gnucash entre otros) se sincronizarán. Ya deshabilité la sincronización de esos archivos y la ventana sigue apareciendo. Alguna idea?
<MrTulias> Acronis, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> tengo un problema con la velocidad de mi muose, en KDM (solo cuando voy a iniciar sesion)
<reepeecheep> cuando entro ya la velocidad esta perfecta
<reepeecheep> ¿Que creen que pueda ser?
<Alma_de_poeta> he puesto kubuntu en un pen usb, me dice que esta bajo de espacio en disco duro (me consta que al pen le quedan 12gb) ¿como hago para darle mas espacio a /home?
<killer7> pregunta
<killer7> como puedo saver de que urls estan descargando mis navegadores para hacerlo manualmente con wget
<killer7> ?
<killer7> ?
<mimecar> para que quieres hacerlo manual?
<DELLtra> killer7,  si usas firefox  entras a descargar y pones copiar link de descarga
<killer7> es mas rapido con wget o no
<mimecar> no
<killer7> es decir la pagina me esta limitando a 50 kbps
<DELLtra> enlace de descarga con el boton derecho del mouse
<mimecar> tu conexión a Internet tiene esa velocidad?
<pirulinux> no la pagina me esta limitando
<mimecar> te limitará el propio servidor
<DELLtra> pirulinux,  puede ser que tengas algun proxy  o algo
<pirulinux> no la pagina dice que como no estoy pagando una licencia premiun solo puedo descargar a 50 kbps
<mimecar> ayuda que des esos detalles antes
<pirulinux> jajaja
<mimecar> si la página está medianamente bien hecha, sólo podrás descargar a esa velocidad
<DELLtra> jajaja entonces el servidor  te limita a esa descarga
<pirulinux> raaaaayos
<DELLtra> a esa velocidad
<pirulinux> boy ha durar un año descargando
<pirulinux> jajaja
<pirulinux>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mtellez> pirulinux, mejor usa transmission para las descargas
<pirulinux> mtellez: que es eso ?
<pirulinux> puede obiar la seguridad de las paginas de descargas
<pirulinux> ?
<mimecar> NO
<pirulinux> <mimecar> toca esperar
<mimecar> o comprar el contenido que quieres descargar...
<pirulinux> ni lo sueñes jajaja
<mimecar> entonces ya sabes
<pirulinux> esperar
<Argo_Berserk> Hola
<Argo_Berserk> disculpen alguno me puede colaborar con un fallo gráfico
<mmarquez> Argo_Berserk, puedes ser un poco más específico?
<durgeoble> Argo_Berserk:  haz la pregunta, porque hasta que no se sepa lo que es no se sabe si te pueden ayudar
<Argo_Berserk> Instale Ubuntu 14.04 la pantalla de inicio funciona bien, pero al iniciar sesión se bloquea completamente, lo único que puedo hacer es reiniciar
<mtellez> pirulinux, transmission es un cliente bitTorrent, en pocas palabras, cuando descargas un archivo en lugar de hacerlo desde un solo servidor descarga pequeñas partes de las computadoras de los usuarios conectados a la red bitTorrent. Entre más usuarios compartan lo que deseas bajar, más rápida será la descarga, por ejemplo, un archivo iso de 780 mb lo descargo sin problemas en media hora
<mmarquez> Argo_Berserk, has probado creando otro usuario?
<mmarquez> o con otro entorno?
<mmarquez> en el live te funcionaba bien?
<Argo_Berserk> mmarquez: no en el live no me funciona , también se bloquea creo que es por drivers, he ingresado con el usuario "invitado y ocurre lo mismo", probé con ubuntustudio que usa xfce y funciona bien, hasta que reproduje un vídeo.
<mmarquez> qué gráfica usas?
<Argo_Berserk> es vieja una ati radeon 2900 pro, nunca he podido con ella.
 * x-mint  bona nit
<mmarquez> Argo_Berserk, creo recordar que se eliminaron varias ati de la lista de tarjetas soportadas
<mmarquez> puedes mirar si es una de ellas?
<Argo_Berserk> disculpa mmarquez, si es algo en Ubuntu ¿donde se mira?, si te refieres a soporte por el fabricante, este ya no da el soporte a esa tarjeta (según lo que he leído)
<Argo_Berserk> dato adicional, al entrar normalmente y cuando logro revisar antes de que se bloquee me reporta Graficos: gallium 0.4 on R600, la otra forma de ingresar es editando la entrada en el grub y cambiando "quiet splash" por "nomodeset", entrando así me reporta Graficos: gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (llvm 3.4 128 bits) en esta forma, al ejecutar en la terminal "lspci | grep VGA" me reporta " 01:00.0 VGA...
<Argo_Berserk> ...compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] R600[Radeon HD 2900 PRO/XT]" y con el comando "glxinfo | grep rendering" me reporta "direct rendering: Yes"
<mmarquez> Argo_Berserk, ati radeon 2900 pro ubuntu
<mmarquez> busca eso
<mmarquez> es una tarjeta antigua ya
<mmarquez> si quieres, prueba una versión antigua de ubuntu a ver si traga
<mmarquez> y así puedes descartar cosas
<Argo_Berserk> Ya había intentado antes con otras versiones de Ubuntu y siempre me ha mostrado fallas, encontré información vieja, que ya había probado y no me ha funcionado, pero también encontré esto: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/radeon.4.html parece ser un driver nuevo y diferente al que tiene
<Argo_Berserk> intentare instalarlo gracias por toda la ayuda mmarquez
<mmarquez> de nada Argo_Berserk
<mmarquez> espero que te sirva
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-18
<camilo> Buenas noches como puedo solucionar esto:
<camilo> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<roger_35> hola
 * x-mint  b.días !
<successus> salud
<ZETACLICK> Buenos días, alguien podría ayudarme con la configuracion del Bind?
<ZETACLICK> Hemos migrado nuestro dominio a un nuevo servidor y no conseguimos configurarlo correctamente
<successus> salud
<Xago> hola muchachos...cómo cierro una sesión gráfica remotamente conectado vía ssh?
<Xago> más bien, reiniciar la sesión gráfica
<x-mint> en principio con reboot tendrias bastante
<SouL> Hola, alguien sabe como montar un multiseat con Kubuntu? De forma fácil, con alguna aplicacion quizá.
<estudiante> victoria
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<roger_35> que programas me recomiendan instalar en ubuntu 14?
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey> Usé Gparted para crear unas particiones en un rígido externo y quiero usarlo para backupear algunas cosas... quiero usar el Backup de Ubuntu 14.04.
<MarioMey> Pero estoy teniendo algún inconveniente de permisos.
<MarioMey> Primero, después de Gparted, tuve que hacer chown -R mario /media/1232190ojdsf para poder copiar cosas...
<MarioMey> Ahora, Backup no tiene permiso para crear la carpeta...
<MarioMey> ¿Tengo que hacer usuario a... algo...?
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-19
<l3u5h1d0> Quien sabe un juego de ajedres y de carta para linux
<l3u5h1d0> que se paresca al de windows
 * x-mint  b.días!
<putzuki>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x AMD A4-3400 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5,8GB, 93,9% free ** Disk: Total: 452,4GB, 93,8% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation ZT-88TES2P-FSP ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 9m 28s
<putzuki> **
<putzuki>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x AMD A4-3400 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5,8GB, 93,9% free ** Disk: Total: 452,4GB, 93,8% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation ZT-88TES2P-FSP ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 10m 3s
<putzuki> **
<successus> salud
<kokiking> hola
<kokiking> ay algien?
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Necesito una mano con el Backup de Ubuntu.
<MarioMey> Con Gparted preparé un disco con dos particiones, etx4 y ntfs.
<MarioMey> ext4
<MarioMey> Pero, para poder copiar "algo", tuve que hacerle "chown -R mario /media/234n2-32-342..."
<MarioMey> Si no, no tenía permisos.
<MarioMey> Ahora, Backup de Ubuntu dice no tener permisos para escribir ahí... sin embargo, Back in Time sí puede hacer Backups ahí.
<MarioMey> ¿Tengo que darle algún permiso en particular?
<MarioMey> Ví que existe el usuario "backup"... ¿le tengo que dar permiso a ese usuario, también?"
<wicope> ls -la puedes ves los permisos .. algo del tipo: -rwxr-xr-x , chown es cambiar el usuario:grupo , chmod es cambiar los permisos MarioMey suerte
<MarioMey> wicope: puede una carpeta tener varios propietarios?
<MarioMey> Estoy confundido con los usuarios y grupos...
<Cristoesvida> hola
<Cristoesvida> busco ayuda
<Cristoesvida> alguien puede ayudarme
<tout_> di lo qe te pasa
<Cristoesvida> a hola
<Cristoesvida> si es que me dice al principio
<Cristoesvida> cuando inicio un error algo de low graphics mode
<Cristoesvida> y no se como solucionarlo
<Cristoesvida> podrias ayudarme
<Cristoesvida> ?
<Cristoesvida> por favor
<Cristoesvida> tout te has ido
<Cristoesvida> hola
<Cristoesvida> alguien
<Cristoesvida> tout
<Cristoesvida> alguien que netienda de ubuntu
<Cristoesvida> que pasa
<MrTulias> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Cristoesvida> gracvias por responder
<Cristoesvida> esque com vbeia tanta gente y nadie contesta
<tout_> pueden tardar un rato largo, suele ser asi
<Cristoesvida> perdon
<Cristoesvida> valke
<Cristoesvida> bueno pues si alguien sabe solucionar el error low graphics mode pues estare en espera gracias lo que pasa es que no se el funcioamioento del canal
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Cristoesvida> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Cristoesvida> si creo
<Cristoesvida> fue eso el problema
<mimecar> asegurate
<Cristoesvida> que actualize instale algo y ya me salio asi
<Cristoesvida> ok
<Cristoesvida> me da 1 qctualizacion
<Cristoesvida> la actualizar3
<Cristoesvida> hola ya se supo algo
<mimecar> de...?
<Cristoesvida> de low graphics
<Cristoesvida> un error queme da
<Cristoesvida> en uhbuntu 12
<mimecar> ¿has puesto ya la actualización?
<Cristoesvida> si
<Cristoesvida> era algo de jpeg
<Cristoesvida> ya no hay mas
<mimecar> ¿estás usando el driver libre o el privativo?
<Cristoesvida> para la tarjeta creo que es libro
<Cristoesvida> como lo puedo mirar
<Cristoesvida> libre perdon
<mimecar> por defecto se usa el libre aunque los gráficos salen bien
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<Cristoesvida> en la terminal
<mimecar> sí
<Cristoesvida> ok
<Cristoesvida> esto me dice al final
<mimecar> pon lo que devuelva en pastebin
<Cristoesvida> como
<Cristoesvida> hago eso
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Cristoesvida> a vale
<Cristoesvida> ok
<Cristoesvida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7820695/
<Cristoesvida> ahi esta creo asi
<mimecar> ¿qué repositorios PPA estás usando?
<Cristoesvida> no se
<Cristoesvida> eso es le gestor
<Cristoesvida> como miro
<mimecar> son repositorios que has añadido de forma manual
<mimecar> esperemos que el error no esté por esa parte
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<Cristoesvida> nvidia gforce 5200
<Cristoesvida> es que me deicia actualizar
<Cristoesvida> yo actualize y al reiiciar
<Cristoesvida> se paso eso
<mimecar> ¿qué actualizaste?
<Cristoesvida> quizas deba desinstalar los conteroladores grafico
<Cristoesvida> e instala r nuevos
<Cristoesvida> no
<Cristoesvida> se
<mimecar> !enter Cristoesvida
<kubot> Cristoesvida: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Cristoesvida> algo del gestor me decia install
<Cristoesvida> y yo installe
<Cristoesvida> ok
<Cristoesvida> no se que actualize algo que me decia install que me daba para actualizar
<Cristoesvida> mimecar supiste algo
<mimecar> en los menús de Ubuntu tienes que tener una opción para los drivers privativos
<mimecar> ahí te indicará que estás usando
<tout_> no sera algo de qe la tarjeta de video es privativa?
<Cristoesvida> antes me iba bien
<MrTulias> en el historial del centro de software se pueden ver las actualizaciones realizadas
<Cristoesvida> ok
<Cristoesvida> me estoy bajando los controladore s de la grafica para instalarlos de nuevo
<Cristoesvida> bueno voy a reiniciar el equipo a ver si me sirvio de algo
<Gus81> hola, vengo arrastrando un problema desde más o menos la versión 10.04 de Ubuntu / Kubuntu, al suspender la PC se me cuelga el entorno gráfico y lo tengo que reiniciar con la secuencia Ctrol + Alt + Backspace
<Gus81> Busque en google, pero no encontre la solución
<Gus81> aca tampoco me lo pudieron solucionar, estuve buscando el mismo problema en opensuse y fedora por ejemplo y también existe, o sea que por más que me cambie de distro no es seguro que pueda solucionar esto...
<Gus81> alguien tiene alguna idea de como se puede solucionar?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Gus81> alguien humano o son todos bots?
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-20
<Gus81> alguien humano o son todos bots?
<Deckon> hola Gus81
<Gus81> Deckon: hola, acá estoy
<TrueNhero> como arreglo los permisos de un ext4
<Gus81> yo ni idea, soy un simple usuario :)
<Jlcmux> Que permisos?
<gonzo__> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con la grafica en ubuntu 14.04
<gonzo__> steam me da un error de pengl y el comando glxinfo-grep creo k dice k no
<Jlcmux> Que le pasa?
<Gus81> voy a copiar mi problema que expuse más arriba, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<Jlcmux> Opengl
<gonzo__> te pego lo que me suelta steam y terminal?
<gonzo__> glxinfo | grep
<gonzo__> Uso: grep [OPCIÓN]... PATRÓN [ARCHIVO]...
<gonzo__> Pruebe 'grep --help' para más información.
<gonzo__> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<gonzo__> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<Gus81> <Gus81> hola, vengo arrastrando un problema desde más o menos la versión 10.04 de Ubuntu / Kubuntu, al suspender la PC se me cuelga el entorno gráfico y lo tengo que reiniciar con la secuencia Ctrol + Alt + Backspace
<Jlcmux> Gonzo. Te sale abriendo steam o un juego determinano
<Gus81> <Gus81> Busque en google, pero no encontre la solución
<Artemis3> Gus81, tal vez sea imposible resolver, por ejemplo mi sandybridge nunca vuelve de suspender
<Gus81> <Gus81> aca tampoco me lo pudieron solucionar, estuve buscando el mismo problema en opensuse y fedora por ejemplo y también existe, o sea que por más que me cambie de distro no es seguro que pueda solucionar esto...
<Artemis3> Gus81, tal vez alguna opción en bios o algun parametro en grub te sirva, no es facil diagnosticar eso, supongo que la guia de hibernar te puede servir
<Gus81> ahh, es que tampoco hiberna, se cuelga directamente al hibernar, mediante el boton o por consola con el comando sudo pm-hibernate :(
<Gus81> pero con ubuntu 10.04 o 10.10 no tenia este problema
<Gus81> ah creo que tenia otra PC tambien... :S
<Jlcmux> Es un problema comun. Busca en google con la referencia del pc y la version de ubuntu
<Gus81> ya lo hice, esta la solucion para notebook Asus, pero yo tengo PC de escritorio... Además esa solución es algo complicada de implementar, hay que tocar el archivo de suspención y cambiar varias lineas de código
<Jlcmux> Muchas veces es asi
<MaIcOl> Saludos.
 * x-mint  b.dias!?
 * x-mint  bye!
<Guest37517> hola....
<DELLtra> nas 0/
<Guest37517> alguien sabe de este error??
<Guest37517>  Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<Guest37517> es cuando ponto tvtime para ver television
<Guest37517> con mi usb
<Guest37517> hola??
<Guest37517>  Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Guest37517> creo que es 13.04
<mimecar> asegurate
<Guest37517> acabo de actualizar
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<Guest37517> perdon
<Guest37517> es 12.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest37517> este problema lo tenia desde mi version anterior que era la 10
<Guest37517> instale ayer en la noche
<mimecar> ¿no te funcionaba la 14.04?
<Guest37517> el gestor de actualizaciones ya no me marca ninguna actualizacion
<Guest37517> dice que esta actualizado el equipo
<mimecar> es un poco antigua la 12.04
<mimecar> ¿el programa que estás usando para la TV está en los repositorios?
<Guest37517> como puedo saberlo??....es tvtime, lo instale desde consola
<mimecar> pon el comando que usaste
<Guest37517> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<Guest37517> solo eso
<mimecar> no has usado ninguna línea que tenga "ppa" ?
<Guest37517> no, ninguna
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta de TV estás usando?
<Guest37517> kworld plustv usb
<Guest37517> Bus 002 Device 003: ID eb1a:e305 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<mimecar> la tarjeta no funciona o solo te sale el error de antes?
<Guest37517> solo puedo ver la señal de la television
<Guest37517> pero no puedo escucharla
<Guest37517> y me da ese error
<mimecar> prueba a ejecutar la aplicación con gksudo
<Guest37517> como?
<mimecar> gksudo nombre_aplicación
<Guest37517> gksudo tvtime?
<Guest37517> siempre la ejecuto asi:
<Guest37517> sudo tvtime --device /dev/video1 --frequencies=us-broadcast
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado esa línea?
<Guest37517> me la habia pasado otro chavo por aqui
<mimecar> sudo es peligroso usarlo con una aplicación gráfica
<Guest37517> no lo sabia
<Guest37517> :/
<mimecar> usa gksudo con las aplicaciones gráficas
<Guest37517> sustituyendo sudo con gksudo??, asi no ejecuta
<mimecar> lo tienes que lanzar con ru usuario normal
<mimecar> te pedirá el password
<Guest37517> creo que aun no la tengo dada de alta
<Guest37517> es mediante su?
<mimecar> qué tienes que dar de alta?
<Guest37517> la contraseña del su...no es asi?
<mimecar> sudo usa la misma contraseña que tu usuario
<mimecar> tvtime parece un programa bastante antiguo, ¿no has encontrado una alternativa más reciente?
<Guest37517> ok....no, no he visto como cual podria usar
<Guest37517> xawtv?
<Guest37517> podria ser?
<mimecar> parece algo más reciente, pruebalo
<Guest37517> ok, lo instalare
<Guest37517> esa no era una aplicacion, era como un complemento para configurar tvtime
<Guest37517> creo que el mas usado es tvtime
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien puede decirme como hago para ver las aplicaciones que se inician por defecto en el ubuntu?
<roger_35> quisiera deshabiliar algunas
<roger_35> algun humano con vida
<consulta> Muy buenas tardes/noches a todos/as, tengo una duda y me gustaría ver la posibilidad si me ayudan o guían si es posible.
<consulta> Aquí va...
<roger_35> adelante
<consulta> Tengo un servidor irc basado en la versión IRCUH y hay usuario que ingresana molestar con los famosos ataques de clones, yo obtengo las direcciones IP de los proxys que ellos ocupan para ocultar su dirección IP real, PREGUNTA: ¿Existe alguna forma de poder llegar mediante el proxy identificado a la IP real del usuario?.
<consulta> Me disculpo si no es el canal adecuado, pero es el único que conozco en Freenode.
<consulta> Por si molesto, por favor me lo indiquen. Mi intención es aprender y solucionar este problema para poder denunciarlo a quien corresponda.
 * x-mint  B.nit !
<danthe100> Hola tengo una consulta
<danthe100> como hago para que mi procesador no caliente demasiado
<javo> buenas
<javo> ando recorriendo sala tras sala
<javo> por un problema con mi 14.04
<javo> funcionaba de perlas hasta que en una actualizacion luego de instalar el paquete base de ubuntu me quedó todo patas para arriba
<javo> no hay acceso a red, no identifica tarjeta grafica, no hay sonido
<javo> (sonido para torpes, pone)
<javo> alguna idea?
<javo> :P gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-13
<h4doukeeN> a
<h4doukeeN> hola
<kakkin> Hola... hay alguien disponible?
 * merrick  B. días
<ivedci89-desktop> holaaaa
<ivedci89-desktop> estaba leyendo esto http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/como-optimizar-ext3 y no termino de entender a pesar de haber hecho unas pruebas sobre mi fstab
<ivedci89-desktop> al poner en el fstab que un dispositivo punto_montaje tipo opciones 1 1 .....significa que sin preguntar me va a verificar ese dispositivo?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<mapps> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-14
<migrando> hola, tengo una consulta
<migrando> me compre una notebook y viene con Ubuntu, soy usuario Windows
<coihue> aha
<migrando> no quiero desinstalarlo pero quiero agregarle una particion de Windows
<migrando> quizas no sea el lugar correcto pero me mandaron aca
<migrando> puedo instalar Windows en la otra parte del disco?
<migrando> me dijeron que tengo que tengo que redimencionar el disco
<coihue> va a depender de que version de windows quieras instalar
<migrando> y me quedaria enla segunda mitad
<migrando> windos 7
<migrando> poruqe me dijeron que tengo uqe formatear todo
<coihue> migrando: claro, pero esa opcion te la va a dar el cd instalador cuando lo arranques en la laptop
<migrando> instalar widnows 7 primero y ubuntu despues
<migrando> si,pero no hay problema con el mbr
<migrando> que quede "no en el inicio del disco"?
<migrando> sinseramente me gusto mucho el sistema pero quiero tener un "respaldo" dcon Windows para estar seguro ya que trabajo con mi notebook
<coihue> La verdad es que no tengo mucha experiencia con windows, pero intalandolo primero y luego agregarle Ubuntu es algo facil
<coihue> si la instalacion  de windows te obliga a usar todo el disco esta bien, despues el instalador de Ubuntu se encarga de  crear una particion especial para ella, redimensionarla, cambiar el formato etc
<migrando> pero teniendo ubuntu instalado tendria que mover todo a el disco
<migrando> por eso mi pregunta
<coihue> tenes muchos archivos ya en Ubuntu?
<migrando> tengo unos 320 gb
<migrando> el problema es que ya instale y configure todo
<migrando> y no voy a hacerlo de nuevo
<migrando> por eso es la pregunt
<hagbardVala> Hi
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<excrete> Tengo un zurullo para el inodoro.
<excrete> Necesito hacer la mierda en el inodoro.
<excrete> Tengo una cabeza de tortuga.
<excrete> Tengo un evacuacion intestinal.
<NePtUnO> lo que hay que leer...
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * merrick  B. noche !?
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-15
<reepeecheep> HOLA
<reepeecheep> mi compu tiene el lenguaje ingles y español mesclados :P  uso KDE
<reepeecheep> es decir todo esta en español, pero las alertas, notificaciones y los mensajes de plasma en inglés ... ¿Alguna idea?
<m4v> reepeecheep: fijate en las preferencias regionales si está puesto español en traducciones
<reepeecheep> si, todo esta en español
<reepeecheep> en preferencias de sistema->local
<m4v> reepeecheep: fijate de instalar el paquete language-pack-es
<m4v> «sudo apt-get install language-pack-es» en una terminal
<reepeecheep> ase no existe
<reepeecheep> asi language-pack-es
<m4v> que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<reepeecheep> tengo debian :( bro
<reepeecheep> testing
<reepeecheep> pero no he actualizado nada , lo ultimo q hice fue instalare unos temas para openbox
<reepeecheep> y lxde
<reepeecheep> pero la sesion openbox+kde no la uso para nada :P use Lxde-openbox
<m4v> nose, prueba en actualizar el sistema, «sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade»
<m4v> y si no ve a preguntar en #debian-es, acá manejamos ubuntu
<reepeecheep> :( es q aca son mas buena onda :D
<reepeecheep> por eso pregunto por aca siempre jiji
<BUITRE> GUAMPA, VEO QUE NO VEO A NADIE PREGUNANDO A CERCA DE UNA DUDA O COMENTARIO ACERCA DE UBUNTU.... ES USTEDES GENTE REAL O SOLO SON BOTS , ¿CUAL ES LA VERSION LTS. DE UBUNTU?
<BUITRE> GRID...?
<GridCube> que
<GridCube> !lts
<GridCube> lts es 14.04 BUITRE
<BUITRE> CUAL
<GridCube> !14.04
<GridCube> !kubot
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> kubot no esta XD
<BUITRE> SOLO MIRAN O SE ESCONDEN
<BUITRE> SI GRID, YA LO SABIA... PERO COMO ESTAN AQUI, Y NO VEO COMENTARIOS O COMUNICACIONES ENTRE NINGUNO DE USTEDES SIENDO QUE NO HE INGRESADO DESDE HACE UUUH..15DIAS? ES ESTE UN LUGAR REAL? O SON TELEPATAS O ESTA ES SOLO UNA INTERFACE DE OTRA ....GRID  QUE SUCEDE?
<GridCube> BUITRE, la gente pregunta si tiene problemas, si no no
<GridCube> ubuntu no esta de moda ultimamente asi que no llega mucha gente con problemas
<GridCube> los que si tienen saben ingles y preguntan en otros canales
<GridCube> nada mas
<BUITRE>  PERO SI ESTAEN SEGUNDO LUGAR EN EL RATING
<BUITRE> O TODOS SON SABIOS Y NO NECESITAN PREGUNTAR, O TODOSLOS HISPANPARLANTES PREFIEREN EL ANGLOSAJON? DE VERAS QUE NO CREO QUE NO EXISTA OTRO .... BUENO  Y TU NOMAS MIRAS COMO ROBINSON CRUZOE?
<BUITRE> CUAL ES EL ANTIVIRUS QUE SE PUEDE INSTALAR EN UBUNTU? GRID...O GUAMPA?
<GridCube> BUITRE, no escribas en mayusculas
<GridCube> BUITRE, no hay antivirus para linux
<GridCube> porque no hay virus para linux
<GridCube> hay un antivirus que podes instalar pero analiza virus de windows en particiones de windows
<BUITRE> comodo av, avast linux, nod eset,......respuesta equivocada si los hay pero la mayor parte de las veces sucede como a los peses que habitan en la profundidad abisal y no son aplastados por las enormes presiones ....solo pasan atraves de el sistema pero no afecaTan 2 AL NUCLEO
<BUITRE> EL SISEMA SE CONVIERTE EN UN PORTADOR QUE NO SE VE AFECTADO LA MAYOR PARTE DE LAS VECES pero al interactuar con usuarios de windows le puede transmitir los virus que pululan y discurren alerredor de el nuclei- griid?
<BUITRE> yo he instalado avast y comodo av, ok....pero en otra ocacion no se ejecuto.
<BUITRE> ohhh.
<BUITRE> puf.
<neopatross> hola
<successus> salud o/
 * Kernelsan saluda
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> salud o/
<tresmundos> Hola estimados amigos, alguien sabe de algun buen VPN gratis
<tresmundos> nadie a trabajado con algun VPN gratis
<successus> salud o/
<Ocsi> !
<daniel_> hola será que me ayudan a hacer funcionar un mouse?
<mimecar> los ratones suelen funcionar a la primera
<daniel_> pues el mio no lo hizo, es un mouse usb optico de marcha china
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el ratón funcione en otro equipo?
<daniel_> sí, en windows funciona normal
<daniel_> dmesg me dice esto: new low-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci
<daniel_> [ 3365.592003] usb 2-1.1: device not accepting address 9, error -32
<daniel_> [ 3365.592217] usb 2-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu etás usando?
<daniel_> 15.04
<mimecar> puede ser que el ratón no se esté configurando bien en el sistema
<mimecar> el error dice que no acepta una dirección concreta
<daniel_> si, no sé que hacer
<daniel_> es una laptop
<daniel_> el touchpad funciona normal pero usar un ratón es más comodo
<mimecar> el ratón es algo estándar, si no te funciona puede ser que esté limitado de alguna forma
<daniel_> ni idea
<linuxero> ami me han funcionado todos los ratones (incluso inalambricos) en Ubuntu, concretamente en su version 12.04
<daniel_> pues ha de ser la marca quizá? es un ratón chino muy barato
<mimecar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54273
<mimecar> que sea chino y muy barato es una posible causa
<mimecar> revisa si te pasa lo mismo que en ese reporte
<daniel_> a ver
<daniel_> es muy extraño
<daniel_> usb 2-1.5: Product:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE
<daniel_> [ 3611.014105] usb 2-1.2: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci
<daniel_> [ 3611.061352] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina
<daniel_> [ 3611.069944] usbhid 2-1.5:1.0: can't add hid device: -32
<daniel_> [ 3611.069977] usbhid: probe of 2-1.5:1.0 failed with error -32
<mimecar> !paste daniel_
<Finetundra> hello, can someone tell me how to launch google chrome from terminal as sudo?
<Finetundra> aw shoot wrong channel
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien a probado ubuntu phone ? hay alguna manera de montarle el dichoso whatapp ?
<kal_cividFajdida> me queadaria con telegraf pero ahi no tengo ningun contacto...
<datasmuggler> exit
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-16
<linuxero> hola
<linuxero> eiii
<linuxero> quien quiera que entre a mi canal
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<coihue> Buenos dias :)
<coihue> Si me pudieran ayudar con este error: Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda2: Command-line `mount "/mnt/sda2"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<coihue> Buen dia guampa
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-17
<azamrod> genteee
<azamrod> como traer a chanserv
<azamrod> a un canal!!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<tresmundos> hola amigos tengo este problema al tratar de actualizar este paquete  ttf-mscorefonts-installer ya que me arroja fallo
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Estoy actualizando ubuntu 12.04 LTS a 14.04.2 LTS y al meter el USB con este nuevo sistema tras hacer la distribucion de particiones me dice que no puedo usar ext4 transaccional con /
<juan__> suelo hacer lo que indican en slice of linux para cargar el sistema operativo
<juan__> con 12.04 nunca he tenido problemas
<juan__> pero con 14.04...
<juan__> asi andamos
<juan__> Solo por curiosidad
<juan__> ¿Alguien me lee?
<juan__> A ver si es que estoy aqui escribiendo para mi mismo
<juan__> que no es plan
<tresmundos> aver mira te recomiendo mejor hacer la instalacion desde 0 pero para la vercion de 15.04
<juan__> veo que no estoy solo
<juan__> si hago la 14.04 lts es por que me olvido del mantenimiento
<juan__> con la 12.04 asi fue hasta ahora
<juan__> de todas maneras te agradezco tu recomendacion
<juan__> He intentado cargar con USB y no he podido
<juan__> Ahora lo estoy haciendo con DVD a ver si es que el problema es el origen ya que la placa madre es algo antigua
<juan__> no se
<juan__> bueno, parece que lo he solucionado
<juan__> el problema debe de ser que el USB de arranque no esta bien hecho
<tresmundos> te comentare que cuando particionas desde el dvd es muy distinto a usb
<juan__> Y eso que segui el tutorial de UNEtbotin
<juan__> Estoy haciedolo con DVD
<juan__> y va solo
<juan__> tal y como estaba acostumbrado
<juan__> Un saludo
<juan__> y hasta otro rato
<juan__> bye
<tresmundos> yo te lo voy a decir vengo de windows y de hackintosh, e tratado de montar el os particionando desde un grub en mac y siempre tuve problemas en el usb
<juan__> Win hace años que "no lo piso". Mac es lo que tengo en el portatil
<juan__> y Linux en el sobremesa que ya le tocaba una actualizacion desde el 2012 que fue la ultima vez que le meti un sistema operativo
<juan__> o sea, el 12.04 LTS
<juan__> y estupendamente hasta ahora
<juan__> lo dicho, gracias por vuestro tiempo y un saludo
<juan__> bye
<tresmundos> Hola alguien sabe tener las temperaturas mostradas en la barra de tareas en ubuntu
<tresmundos> olvidenlo ya lo encontre
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Llevo un rato intentando instalar las fuentes de microsoft en ubuntu 14.04 y no hay manera
<juan_> ya he seguido las indicaciones de varios sitios de internet
<juan_> y no aparecen por ningun sitio
<juan_> en ocasiones me da un mensaje de error de instalacion
<juan_> Y con el centro de software de ubuntu tampoco he podido
<juan_> ¿CUal es el truco para instalarlas, por favor?
<tresmundos> Hola amigos tengo un pequeño problema porque cuando quiero accesar a una carpeta bajo terminal me sale que no existe el archivo o direcectorio
<tresmundos> cd home
<guampa> y en que directorio te encuentras parado?
<tresmundos> en el directorio home
<tresmundos> o desde root solo me deja accesar asta escritorio
<guampa> no entiendo, las dos cosas son un mismo problema?
<guampa> o lo de root es otro problema diferente?
<tresmundos> mismo problema me sale siendo o no siendo root no me deja accesar a la carpeta
<guampa> aver
<guampa> cuando vos pones "cd algo", estas queriendo cambiar a un directorio "algo" justo debajo del directorio actual donde estas parado
<guampa> si vos me decis que queres hacer "cd home" y te dice que el directorio no existe, y que estas parado en tu home, lo que yo interpreto es que queres cambiar a una carpeta "home" justo debajo de tu carpeta home
<guampa> existe tal carpeta?
<tresmundos> de mi carpeta home existe la de mi usuario, pero de la carpeta usuario ya no me deja accesar a las demas carpetas
<tresmundos> aunque este en como root me pasa lo mismo
<guampa> root es diferente
<guampa> me parece que ya veo donde esta tu malentendido
<guampa> /home no es "tu home"
<tresmundos> por eso guampa es mas te pasare un pastebin de como es que me sale
<guampa> pero deja, a lo mejor lo entendes si te lo explico
<guampa> (solo que cambio la palabra carpeta x directorio, que esta mejor dicho)
<tresmundos> ya te lo mande por el inbox
<guampa> inbox?
<tresmundos> digo por la otra ventana
<guampa> no entiendo
<tresmundos> http://pastebin.com/sk5tNmpN ahi esta mi pastebin
<guampa> ah por un mensaje privado, pero no me llegó, y ademas no veo porque necesitas un privado
<guampa> claro, es como yo pensaba
<guampa> lo estas viendo un poco errado
<guampa> vos crees que tu home es el directorio /home
<tresmundos> porque antes no me pasaba eso, lo hacia bien y ahora se pone asi
<guampa> pues no se antes, pero lo que estas suponiendo de como se organiza el tema no esta bien
<guampa> yo te diria que hagas papel en blanco y leas la explicacion
<tresmundos> aver aver para que me entiendas, en mi pastebin que te mande,  estoy tratando de entrar a mi carpeta personal, pero no me da el acceso me dice que no se a encontrado el archivo o carpeta
<MrTulias> para ir a tu home cd ~ , sería /home/nombreusuario
<tresmundos> otra cuando entro en modo root si me deja hacer todo eso, pero cuando quiero entrar a mi carpeta que esta en escritorio VPN no me deja
<guampa> entiendo ferpectamente
<guampa> justamente por eso digo que te hace falta informacion
<tresmundos> solo pido una solucion no estoy tan noob para esto
<MrTulias> para ir a tu home cd ~ , sería /home/nombreusuario
<guampa> ok, me voy a tomar mate
<guampa> suerte o/
<tresmundos> pero si en este caso no me deja entrar a nombredeusuario ni a otras carpetas
<tresmundos> listo ya lo resolvi
<MrTulias> Se supone que no eres tan noob, sustituye nombredeusuario por TU nombre de usuario. Si haces ls verás a qué puedes acceder con sólo cd, si no tienes que poner después de cd la ruta completa
<tresmundos> ya quedo mi problema solucionado, ya que todas las carpetas se encontraban en modo encriptado md5
<felix104> hola, necesitaría una ayudita si pudiera ser. He perdido el Grub de linux y estoy intentando volver a restaurarlo. He seguido esta guía entre otras pero no he tenido exito.
<felix104> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-18
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Alguien sabe por que no se instalan las mscorefonts?????
<juan__> Es que llevo un buen rato intentandolo y no hay manera de que salgan esas dichosas fuentes
<azamrod> patero
<Patero-ng> amigo
<Patero-ng> necesito que alguuen me de las dos manos
<azamrod> que ocurre?
<Patero-ng> estoy probando un webserver
<spectrum_> Patero-ng, que ?
<azamrod> un servidor web, se referirá
<spectrum_> si pero debe explicar el problemilla.
<Patero-ng> quiero saber
<Patero-ng> cuanto cpu se ocupa en el servidor cuando alguien descarga un archivo grande
<Patero-ng> antes me ocupaba el 90%
<Patero-ng> ahora tengo una nueva cpu 4cores entra en mi pagina y dale click a descargar el video para que yo haga la pruebita
<Patero-ng> http://65.130.248.235
<spectrum_> tengo entre 20 y 30 kb/s
<Patero-ng> pero sigue descargandose?
<Patero-ng> aya ahora subio a 25%
<spectrum_> estoy descargando.
<spectrum_> 16 kb/s
<Patero-ng> entonces antes probe con otro tambien y si es fijo en 25% por archivo descargado parece
<Patero-ng> seria bueno que entre otra y descargue tambien para ver si sube mas el uso de cpu
<spectrum_> puedes hechar unos arreglos para que funcione mejor.
<spectrum_> tienes apache?
<Patero-ng> me imagino este web server es facil pero maniobrable
<Patero-ng> no no lo tengo
<spectrum_> que tiens?
<spectrum_> que tienes?
<Patero-ng> tengo uno que se llama analogx simple server
<spectrum_> http://www.linuxexpert.ro/Linux-Tutorials/optimize-server-load-via-kernel-sysctl.html
<Patero-ng> gracias
<spectrum_> si tienes systemd debes meter las lineas en /etc/sysctl.d/tu fichero.conf
<spectrum_> tendra un numero.sysctlconf
<spectrum_> lo tienes?
<spectrum_> Patero-ng, analogx es bajo windows?
<Patero-ng> spectrum_si
<Patero-ng> spectrum_ si amigo
<successus> salud o/
<Patero-ng> ¿does anybody here knows about html?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<wyre1> hola chicos, tengo un problema
<azamrod> cual
<wyre1> parece ser que el sistema no reconoce las configuraciones del power-manager
<wyre1> estoy en xubuntu
<wyre1> con xfce obviamente
<wyre1> y trato de editar el logind.conf
<wyre1> a ver si consigo configurar el sistema a mi gusto así
<wyre1> pero no sé como reiniciar systemd
<wyre1> el caso es que le ponga lo que le ponga al power-manager gráfico no consigo que al cerrar la tapa del portátil sólo bloquee la pantalla, en lugar de suspenderse
<azamrod> de eso no entiendo mucho, la verdad
<wyre1> :(
<azamrod> puede entrar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<wyre1> azamrod: pero esto es una duda sobre ubuntu ... xD no es de offtopic
<wyre1> jaja
<azamrod> pero por el offtopic tambien ayudan
<wyre1> lo intentaré xD
<juan_> HOla
<juan_> Como tengo problemas para instalar las fuentes de microsoft porque al parecer el servidor no funciona, he intentado meter las dos que suelo utilizar a mano
<juan_> Y como era de esperar no funciona el invento tampoco
<juan_> Y eso que he seguido las indicaciones de varios autores en Google
<juan_> Pero nad
<juan_> a
<juan_> Deseo meter la Arial y la Verdana ¿Como lo hago?
<azamrod> la arial y verdana creo que vienen ya en Ubuntu
<juan_> NO
<juan_> No vienen
<juan_> ya lo he mirado a no ser que se llamen de otra manera
<juan_> y tengan el mismo aspecto
<juan_> Supongo que dices que vienen porque instalas los "restricted_noseque"
<juan_> Y damos por sentado que vienen
<juan_> Pero es que eso que instalamos no va ultimamente
<juan_> Y por motivos laborales necesito esos dos tipos de letra
<juan_> Tengo los archivos .ttf correspondientes
<juan_> y los he metido en donde van las fuentes
<juan_> y he actualizado para que el sistema lea esas fuentes
<juan_> pero a la hora de usarlas con Writer, como que no estan
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Serghio> buenas
<azamrod> buenas
<Serghio> ubuntu lo puedo bootear e instalar desde una USB , en una pc de windows 8?
<azamrod> si
<Serghio> especificamente tengo q instalar lso drivers o ya con ubuntu viene con todo incluido?
<azamrod> generalmente, los drivers vienen instalados en el kernel para que funcione todo correctamente
<azamrod> que ordenador tienes
<azamrod> pc sobremesa, portatil, netbook?
<Serghio> netbook
<Serghio> lenovo
<Serghio> de  2gb de ram - 30 DD
<Serghio> 300 DDD
<Serghio> 300 DD
<azamrod> me podrias dar el modelo especifico
<Serghio> Si
<Serghio> voy
<azamrod> ok
<Serghio> mira
<k_Tux> buenas, alguien usa zsh shell?
<azamrod> miro
<Serghio> Procesador AMD E - 300 APU
<Serghio> with Radeon HD gRAPHICS
<azamrod> pero me refiero al modelo del netbook
<Serghio> ok
<azamrod> generalmente se encuentra debajo del mismo
<Serghio> si
<Serghio> Lenovo G485
<Serghio> azamrod
<Serghio> disculpa pudiste ver
<Serghio> si puedo en esa notebook
<Serghio> ?
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> ahi esta el error
<azamrod> dijiste netbook y es notebook
<azamrod> pero igualmente soporta ubuntu
<azamrod> de donde eres?
<Serghio> si
<Serghio> soy de Perú
<Serghio> y utilizo el windows 8 , pero me esta dando problemas ,  y aparte hace tiempo queria instalar ubuntu y queria saber si en mi notebook se podia
<azamrod> bueno, entonces te recomiendo la ultima version de ubuntu
<azamrod> la 15.04
<Serghio> gracias pero una pregunta , la ultima vez quise instalarlo lo hice , me salio el icono y todo pero cuando entre me dio error
<Serghio> sera que debo entrar a la BIOS y poner
<Serghio> otros sistemas para que me lo acepte al bootear?
<azamrod> en la bios creo que tenias que desactivar UEFI
<Serghio> si
<Serghio> hoy lo intentare al rato , gracias , puedo dejar aca mi znc?
<azamrod> y ya instalas ubuntu junto a /o en lugar de Windows 8
<azamrod> sera tu decision conservar o no Windows 8
<Serghio> gracias
<Serghio> y si saco el Pendrive de donde lo corro , al reiniciar retomara el OS instalado por defecto ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-19
<azamrod> si
<Serghio> Gracias ahora si
<azamrod> eso es lo bueno de Ubuntu, que tiene modo Live (ningun dato de tu ordenador sera modificado al apagarlo)
<Serghio> excelente
<Serghio> puedo dejar mi Bouncer /ZNC  aca?
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> no hay problema
<Serghio> gracias
<Serghio> me retiro dejo aca esto. permiso
<azamrod> ol
<azamrod> ok
<Serghio> :)
 * azamrod is away: Estoy ocupado
 * azamrod is back (gone 00:09:33)
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu .... tengo problemas para instalar controlador de una GeForce GTX 850M ... en 14.04.2
<sadalsuud> he probado muuuchos tutoriales pero nada ... lo que pasa es que selecciono un controlador reinicio
<sadalsuud> pero no me arranca el entorno grafico ... entones me toca desinstalar todo lo que tenga que ver con nvidia reinicio y ahí si aparece el entorno grafico
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu .... tengo problemas para instalar controlador de una GeForce GTX 850M ... en 14.04.2 he probado muuuchos tutoriales pero nada ... lo que pasa es que selecciono un controlador reinicio pero no me arranca el entorno grafico ... entones me toca desinstalar todo lo que tenga que ver con nvidia reinicio y ahí si aparece el entorno grafico
<successus> se fue
<z4g47> hola amigos, estoy intentando conectar al canal de kubuntu en español pero sale un aviso que dice que debo ser invitado para conectarme a ese canal, alguno de aca esta conectado y puede invitarme?
<successus> salud o/
<raul> Hola
<Guest33833> hello
<Guest33833> can someone help me?
<MrTulias> pregunta
<Guest33833> tengo un problema
<Guest33833> resulta que me instale xubuntu, y despues me instale ap-hotspot
<Guest33833> el caso es que lo consigo poner en marcha, pero luego mi movil no hace ningun intento de conexion ni nada
 * azamrod is away: Estoy ocupado
 * azamrod is back (gone 00:14:59)
 * azamrod is away: Estoy ocupado
 * azamrod is back (gone 00:01:45)
 * azamrod is away: Estoy ocupado
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * azamrod is back (gone 00:10:29)
<msa886> Buenas
<azamrod> buenas
<msa886> Necesitaría ayuda con un tema de la resolución de mi pantalla :/
<azamrod> dime
<msa886> La resolucion máxima que me detecta es 1024x768
<msa886> En una pantalla de 1920x1080
<msa886> Mi gráfica es uan AMD por cierto
<msa886> una*
<azamrod> puede que no detecte los drivers
<azamrod> que version tienes?
<msa886> Estoy usando kubuntu 15.04
<msa886> 64 bits
<msa886> Y si, me pregunta qué drivers quiero usar mara mi gráfica de la serie HD7700 por lo que és correcto
<azamrod> la verdad esque no entiendo mucho de AMD
<msa886> Se encuentra poca información sobre AMD :(
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> pero mira, te recomendaria con Ubuntu 15.04 desde Live USB
<msa886> Acabo de instalar kubuntu 15.04 desde un live USB
<azamrod> me refiero a que pruebes ubuntu (sin instalarla) desde live USb
<msa886> No es lo mismo que kubuntu? Según tengo entedido lo único que cancia es el entrno gráfico y algunos programas.
<msa886> Y los drivers por lo que veo me los detecta correctamente
<azamrod> yo he oido que, Ubuntu trae mas soporte que Kubuntu
<azamrod> aunque creo que es lo mismo
<msa886> Por eso lo decía.
<msa886> No es la primera vez que uso linux, con esta misma pantalla pero con processador i chipset intel no había tenido ningún problema.
<msa886> (I con kubuntu)
<azamrod> ah, que es ordenador de sobremesa?
<msa886> Sep
<msa886> Pero la pantalla la conecté a un portatil como segunda pantalla
<azamrod> ah
<msa886> Me instalé el catalys control center, y parece que allí me detectava una resolución de 1900x1300  como  en el mismo hardware en windows, y luego habia una opción que ponia "forzar resolución" que permitia poner una resolución más alta de la que aparecia
<msa886> Per en el catalyst de linux está opción no está.
<azamrod> ah
<msa886> Un lio
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> te aconsejaria que abriese la cuestion en el foro de ubuntu
<azamrod> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/forum
<msa886> Ya lo he he hecho en ubuntuforums.org, pero intenté preguntando aquí a ver si había suerte
<msa886> Es que como es el pc que uso siempre, es vastante incómodo.
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-18
<nahuel_> buenas noches: podria alguien ayudarme, se que parece muy newbie pero se me a desconfigurado libreoffice y no consigo con ningun tutorial conseguirlo, gracias
<mp11> ls
<guampa> Khal: si usas NetworkManager, es ahi en la configuraci�n de la conexi�n
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-19
<sirix> buenas noches
<omar__> Hola a todos, hace como mil años que no pasaba por acá, un gran abrazo y felicitaciones por lo que hacen
<omar__> Pueso pasar de LTS a otra LTS directamente? no quiero respaldar, y reinstalar todo
<sirix> omar__: yo creo que ahora la mayoria duerme
<omar__> jejejeje soy un poco peresoso
<omar__> jajajajaja tu y yo estamos acá jajaja
<sirix> aja :)
<omar__> desde la terminal, digo yo
<omar__> en chile son apenas las diez y algo
<sirix> omar__: imagino que si puedes, pero debes editar tu sources.list con los repos de la LTS que quieraas poner
<sirix> luego apt-get update apt-get upgrade y apt-get dist-upgrade
<omar__> Genial, porque desde Actulización de Software, me marea
<sirix> omar__: desde el terminal puedes editar el souces.list con nano
<sirix> o con tu editor de texto preferido, da lo mismo
<omar__> mmmmmmm ya voy para los 10 años usando ubuntu y eso de editar se me complica
<omar__> la verdad es que paresco más un usuario windows con Ubuntu que un linuxero, es casi patético
<omar__> y aclaro que en mi notebook solo tengo Ubuntu, es chistoso porque ya no entiendo Windows. Mi hija tiene el windows 10 y yo no se ni donde está MiPC ahí
<sirix> bueno, algunos llaman a ubuntu windows 9, quiza por lo que se ha convertido
<omar__> puede ser, pero me da lata eso de descargar una imagen, quemarla, respaldar e instalar la nueva versión
<omar__> leeré un poco por ahí y veré si me aventuro con la terminal
<omar__> Recuerdo que los primeros años con ubuntu parecía un apostol de la predicación y conversión a ubuntu. hasta expuse en un FLISOL  en Viña del Mar
<omar__> mi esposa me miraba como bicho raro, jajajajaja
<omar__> sirix, un placer, gracias por la guía, ahora me internaré en esa nebulosa llamada Terminal y  en uno o dos años jejejeje me apareceré por acá y te cuento. Abrazo.
<sirix> bueno suerte
<Xago> Hola, ¿cuál es un buen editor de vídeo?
<ronal> Buenas
<ronal> tengo un problema y necesito ayuda
<ronal> alguien disponible?
<ronal> No puedo iniciar Synaptic de manera normal y tampoco puedo instalar desde gnome center ni del centro de software de ubuntu
<ronal> Cuento: He instalado Ubuntu Mate 14.4 y he actualizado a 15.10 luego a la ultima 16.4
<ronal> Pero como no me agradó mucho Mate instalé Unity, y desde entonces no puedo instalar desde esos gestores de paquetes a menos que haga un sudo desde la terminal
<ronal> alguno allí??
<ronal> hello!
<edinjogt> Hola, he intalado limpiamente Ubuntu en un PC, elimine todas la particiones, ademas solo quiero tener Ubuntu no Windows, pero deseo saber si es posible arrancar el sistema operativo en modo UEFI, cuando inicie la instalacion, hice 4 particiones, 1 para el SO, 1 para el /home, 1 swap y una EFI, he visto un par de tutos en la red, pero no soluciona mi problema
<sanzante_> alguien le ha pasado que desaparezca sda pero siga teniendo las particiiones en sda1, sda2, etc? es decir, en /dev puedes ver /dev/sda1 y /dev/sda2, pero no /dev/sda
<ghytr> sda no se ve normal
<GridCube> si tenes sda1 no ves sda
<sanzante> GridCube: normalmente uno tiene sda1 (y sda2 etc) y tambíen sda
<sanzante> sda es el disco y las sdaN son las particiones
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero no se vé
<GridCube> mira sanzante http://i.imgur.com/2F4RuLu.png
<GridCube> ni sda ni sdb ni sdc están listados
<GridCube> y sdb tiene solo una partición
<Artemis3> GridCube, df solo muestra particiones montadas.
<Artemis3> y sanzante dijo que no se ve el enlace al dispositivo.. sera tema de systemd?
<sanzante> GridCube: curioso, yo no lo he visto nunca
<sanzante> ah cierto
<sanzante> que es df
<sanzante> pero tendrás un /dev/sda
<Artemis3> df sirve para ver espacio libre
<Artemis3> pero obviamente solo sirve con particiones ya montadas
<Artemis3> pues si deberia verse ls -l /dev/sd*
<GridCube> eso es verdad Artemis3
<PsychoBoB> no lores por mim argentia
<PsychoBoB> argentina
<mimecar> hola phablet__
<oscar77> hola
<oscar77> hay alguien aquí??
<mimecar> depende
<oscar77> como cambio de canal??
<oscar77> soy de México
<mimecar>  /join #canal
<oscar77> oki doki
<oscar77> y para que salga la lista de canales
<mimecar> depende del cliente de IRC que uses
<mimecar> hay muchos canales y tardarás en recibir la lista
<oscar77> hola
<oscar77> cómo están??
<oscar77> alguien con quien plaaticar
<trejo> hola
<oscar77> hola trejo
<oscar77> de dónde eres
<Kh_> Buenas noches
<Kh_> Estoy con kubuntu 16.04 y me gustaría añadir accesos directos de mis aplicaciones en el escritorio
<Kh_> Pero no encuentro la forma
<Kh_> Arrastre alguna aplicación al escritorio pero sale de un tamaño muy grande y no me deja modificarlo
<dannyLopez> Agrega un panel de carpetas.
<Kh_> Ahí puedo poner los acceso directos de mis aplicaciones
<Kh_> ?
<Kh_> Es que no quiero poner un dock, honestamente
<Kh_> Por eso estoy investigando para poner los accesos en el escritorio o ya si no se puede los tendré que poner en la task bar
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-20
<gelson> saludos
<gelson> puedo jugar warcraf en este sistema
<traimonc> hola
<guapo> hola
<guapo> alguien podria brindarme su valiosa ayuda?
<guapo> Buenas
<guapo> Buenas
<ghytr> si que es?
<guapo> Mi touchpad desde hace dos dias no responde en ubunto Mate
<ghytr> qual es el mensage de error?
<guapo> ninguno
<guapo> ningun mensaje de error
<guapo> solo no responde
<guapo> en windows si funciona
<guapo> pero en Ubunto Mate no lo hace
<ghytr> tienes grub instalado?
<guapo> claro que si
<ghytr> puedes aceder al terminal?
<guapo> si claro, por supuesto
<ghytr> puedes entoces instaler otro desktop.
<guapo> vale como??
<ghytr> es posible piloter ubuntu y le red desde la terminal.
<guapo> tengo un mouse conmigo
<guapo> cual podria ser el problema de esto?
<ghytr> guampa, en le trminal hace"apt-get update".
<guapo> recien lo hice
<guapo> tambien el apt-upgrade
<ghytr> guapo, apt-get install xfce
<guapo> ok, procedo a hacerlo y cuento como va
<ghytr> ok
<guapo> que es xfce?
<ghytr> es igual que mate
<kenami> estoy en un proyecto de traduccion
<kenami> donde puedo localizar los PO de XFCE
<kenami> POT
<kenami> o/ artemisa ... conozco a alguien con ese nick
<kenami> o/
<guapo> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<guapo> Creando árbol de dependencias
<guapo> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<guapo> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete xfce
<guapo> ghytr me aparece que no lo puede localizar
<ghytr> guampa, apt-get -f install
<ghytr> guapo, p
<guapo> ya hice apt-get -f install, y parece lo mismo
<ghytr> guapo, apt-get install jwm
<guapo> que es jwm?
<ghytr> un gestor de ventanas
<guapo> vale, ya se instalo
<guapo> y ahora?
<ghytr> guapo, conoces el gestor de conexion?
<guapo> no,
<ghytr> donde mete tu login y password
<guapo> la primer ventaba que aprece al iniciar el equipo?
<ghytr> ahi debes seleccionar jwm en lugar de mat.
<ghytr> mate p
<guapo> aparece un aopcion?
<guapo> aparece un aopcion¡ qu eme de a legir¡
<guapo> ?
<ghytr> elige jwm
<ghytr> j
<guapo> al iniciar el computador, debo elegir jwm?
<ghytr> si
<guapo> lo ago ahora?
<ghytr> si
<guapo> ok, intento ahora
<guapo> hola de nuevo
<guapo> estoy en wjm
<guapo> pero el touchpad aun sigue sin funcionar
<ghytr> guapo, entonces no es un problema con mate pero con ubuntu.
<guapo> que podria ser?
<ghytr> guapo, puedes pastearme tu /etc/apt/sources.list
<guapo> dime como lo hago y enseguida procedo a ello
<ghytr> abre un editor de texto
<guapo> vale esperame un poco
<guapo> ya he abierto el editor de texto
<guapo> ahora?
<ghytr> guapo, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<guapo> asi es, ubunto mate
<ghytr> tu me dijiste que no funciona y me estas hablando de tu ubuntu?
<guapo> el touchpad, no me responde
<guapo> en ubunto mate
<ghytr> tu me hablas desde tu ubuntu y no funciona?
<guapo> estoy en ubunto mate, si funciona, el problema que tengo es con el touchpad "no responde"
<ghytr> no entiendo tu ejecutas lo comandos y te desconectas y me dices que no funciona.
<guapo> el touchpad de mi equipo es el qu eno responde, en ubunto mate.... estoy utilizando un mouse
<ghytr> que es un mouse?
<guapo> un raton
<guapo> *mause
<ghytr> si debes comprobar que tienes el buen driver instalado
<ghytr> lspci
<guapo> hace dos dias me dejo de funcionar
<guapo> como lo compruebo?
<ghytr> en lspci tienes su identificacion
<guapo> como?
<ghytr> debes reinstalarlo
<ghytr> en la terminal pon lspci
<ghytr> y busca tu mouse
<ghytr> tu touchpad perdon
<guapo> ya puse en la terminal
<ghytr> no puedo buscar en tu lugar
<guapo> me aprece informacion, que debria hacer?
<ghytr> buscar el nombre de tu touchpad
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-21
<guapo> no aparece nada referente a touchpad
<ghytr> cual es el nombre de tu portatil?
<guapo> toshiba satellite l45d-c4202w
<ghytr> una vez hecho busca los driver en internet par tu modelo en ubuntu
<guapo> los drivers del touchpad?
<ghytr> toshiba satellite l45d-c4202w
<guapo> o los drivers para toda la portatil?
<sirix> buenas noches
<miubuntu> hola
<miubuntu> una pregunta resulta que quiero quitar windows e instalar ubuntu, sera que puedo exportar mi clave de windows y usarlo en una maquina virtual.
<kalchutjenragabu>  hi, una orden en terminal que me permita cerrar una aplicacion en una hora determinada como shutdown
<samadhi_> Hola! Alguién me puede indicar como puede grabar sesiones de escritorio y además poner mensajes para ir guiando (para un manual)
<samadhi_> Tengo Kazam y tengo la idea de editar luego el vídeo, me gustaría que me recomendarán una herramienta para el texto durante el vídeo de la sesión
<Kh_> Buenas
<Kh_> Instalé lubuntu en un ordenador antiguo, se instaló pero cuando arranca solo se queda la pantalla negra
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-22
<sirix> buenas noches
<dannyLopez> Buenos días. o/
<dannyLopez> ¿Hay alguna forma de mover los archivos que se obtienen de un find?
<guampa> dannyLopez: find tiene el parametro -exec
<guampa> -exec <argumentos> \;
<guampa> dentro de <argumentos>, la cadena {} es reemplazada por el item encontrado
<dannyLopez> Sí, también estaba leyendo de awk y xargs, sólo que pregunté acá porque pensé que mi pregunta no era muy entendible para Google.
<guampa> xargs es raro que sea necesario usarlo con find, dado -exec
<guampa> no recuerdo exactamente porque pero hubo veces que opte por xargs con find
<guampa> ahora no se me ocurre porque
<guampa> si es mas frecuente con pipes desde grep etc
<dannyLopez> Cuando dices pipes te refieres al uso de awk ¿Verdad?
<guampa> no, al pipe |
<dannyLopez> Ah ya, es que según lo que veo, el xargs y el awk son los únicos que requieren pipes
<guampa> awk en realidad puede abrir archivos para lectura, es un mini lenguaje completo
<guampa> pero si es verdad que principalmente esta pensado para trabajar con entrada estandar
<dannyLopez> Oh, no tenía ni idea de su existencia. :O
<guampa> xargs trabaja solo con entrada estandar
<guampa> ah si es una de las herramientas base de entornos UNIX
<dannyLopez> Me parece curioso para leer sobre awk.
<guampa> esta bueno awk, es bastante simple y muy util
<dannyLopez> guampa: ¿Quedaría así más o menos? find /media/ubuntu/Nuevo -iname *.xls* -exec mv {} -t /media/ubuntu/Nuevo/EXCEL
<dannyLopez> ¿O eso me genera loop?
<guampa> no, esta perfecto
<guampa> solo le falta el terminador
<guampa> al final /;
<dannyLopez> Punto y coma
<guampa> si, necesitas el escape para que no lo tome el shell
<dannyLopez> Ah, va así con /;
<guampa> si, sino el shell lo toma porque la linea la parsea el shell antes que find
<guampa> y ; es separador de comandos para el shell
<dannyLopez> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<guampa> dannyLopez: como quedo la linea que pusiste?
<dannyLopez> Espera inicio desde el Pc en el que estoy trabajando. :)
<lopezDanny> Hola. :)
<lopezDanny> guampa: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ find /media/ubuntu/Nuevo\ vol/ -iname *.xls* -exec mv {} -t /media/ubuntu/Nuevo\ vol/EXCEL/;
<guampa> ah, separa el terminador con un espacio
<guampa> sino lo toma como parte del path
<lopezDanny> ¿O sea /_; Siendo _ un espacio?
<lopezDanny> Porque lo acabo de hacer y sale lo mismo
<guampa> no
<guampa> el escape \ siempre tiene que ir pegado al caracter que esta escapando, en este caso ;
<guampa> lo que tenes que separar es el conjunto terminador /; del path de destino que le pasas a mv
<guampa> find /media/ubuntu/Nuevo\ vol/ -iname *.xls* -exec mv {} -t /media/ubuntu/Nuevo\ vol/EXCEL /;
<lopezDanny> Aaah ya
<lopezDanny> find /media/ubuntu/Nuevo\ vol/ -iname *.xls* -exec mv {} -t /media/ubuntu/Nuevo\ vol/EXCEL /; find: missing argument to `-exec'
<lopezDanny> :(
<guampa> lopezDanny: no se que puede tener, se ve bien el comando
<guampa> proba sin pasar -t, no es necesario
<lopezDanny> Igual.
<guampa> la verdad no veo que puede estar jodiendo, te diria que pruebes reconstruyendo el comando desde versiones mas simples, de prueba
<guampa> proba con echo en vez de mv, por seguridad
<lopezDanny> Con echo me da el mismo error en -exce
<lopezDanny> s/ec/ec
<lopezDanny> Jajaja
<guampa> ahhhhhh
<guampa> ya veo el problema
<guampa> el caracter de escape esta mal
<guampa> es \ , no /
<lopezDanny> Eso estaba pensando
<guampa> / es el de directorios :p
<lopezDanny> Cuando dices caracter de escape
<lopezDanny> Sólo que me da miedo opinar. Jajaja
<guampa> un escape se llama asi porque "escapa" del motor de interpretacion de algo
<guampa> en este caso del motor de bash que interpreta el texto de una linea (o sea la libreria Readline)
<guampa> al escapar, no se interpreta, se pasa tal como viene sin tomar ninguna accion especial
<guampa> \ significa "el proximo caracter, no lo interpretes, pasalo de largo"
<guampa> asi logras que bash no interprete el punto y coma y find lo pueda recibir
<guampa> por eso es que no te funcionaria con un espacio en el medio
<guampa> estarias escapando el caracter de espacio
<lopezDanny> Ah ya
<dannyLopez> Sí me funcionó, ahora a ponerme a abrir Excels
<dannyLopez> Jajaja
<guampa> :D
<salvador_> hola! alguien de El Salvador?
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-23
<icemodding> buenas!
<icemodding> que tal están muchachos con el tema de que hackearon las claves de todos en el foro oficial
<chica> Hola
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hola
<chica> Este es un canal sólo de descarga?
<icemodding> que silencio
<icemodding> xD
<solidus_> buenas, tengo una inquietud, actualmente no pude configurar la VPN en la pc, asi que decidí activarlo en el móvil y compartir el internet a través de usb a mi ordenador, mi pregunta es, de esta manera estoy navegando con la VPN desde mi ordenador?
<solidus_> ??
<icemodding_> no
<icemodding_> ?
<solidus_> que debo hacer entonces, la conexión VPN en el ordenador es lenta. No puedo cargar páginas
<icemodding_> ni idea
<icemodding_> no uso vpn xD
<solidus_> Tal vez si puedan ayudarme con esta, actualmente la versión que tengo de Ubuntu es 16.04, sin embargo no logro instalar correctamente el Virtual Box, algun procedimiento en especial que me recomienden
<icemodding_> apt-get install...
<icemodding_> que error te da?
<solidus_> el instala normalmente, el entorno gráfico es el que me da problema, digamos que configuro la maquina para correr win7, sin embargo, el programa arroja un error y se cierra inesperadamente.
<icemodding_> mostrame el error
<icemodding_> solidus_,
<solidus_> tengo que instalar nuevamente la virtualbox, porque decidí remover todo el programa
<icemodding_> ...
<icemodding_> difícil que te ayude entonces, porque adivinar no puedo si no veo que error es xD jeje
<solidus_> por eso pido el procedimiento, tal vez me equivoque instalandola la vez pasada
<icemodding_> solo instalar nada más
<icemodding_> lo instalaste de la web? seguiste los pasos?
<icemodding_> apt-get install virtualbox
<icemodding_> bla bla
<icemodding_> si está en los repo de ubuntu, no deberías tener problemas
<icemodding_> cuando lo instales avisá y te doy una mano :)
<solidus_> ok
<solidus_> gracias
<icemodding_> había un error
<icemodding_> libQt5X11Extras.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<icemodding_> a ése lo solucionas instalando el paquete qt5-x11extras creo que se llama
<icemodding_> y listo
<icemodding_> solidus_,
<solidus_> entendido, voy a checkarlo
<icemodding_> por éso, exactamente no sé que error tendrás, pero si es ése, se soluciona de la manera en que te comenté. :-)
<icemodding_> o creo que era libqt5x11extrasqt
<icemodding_> si, es apt-get install libqt5x11extras5
<icemodding_> así
<terrible> buenas tengo ubuntu 16 xenial y quiero saber cual es el display manager que usa por defecto??
<sirix> lightdm?
<sirix> terrible: igual puedes poner el que tu quieras
<terrible> sirix, si pero quiero saber cual es el que esta instalado por defecto para cambiarle el theme
<sirix> terrible: en el terminal> htop y busca en la lista de procesos
<sirix> si no tienes htop, entonces top
<terrible> sirix, una pregunta yo baje el iso de la pagina de ubuntu pero no dice cual entorno grafico es que usa ubuntu xenial es gnome??
<mimecar> usa Unity
<sirix> terrible: ah pensaba que lo tenias instalado
<sirix> terrible: igual puedes tener varios entornos graficos instalados y corriendo al mismo tiempo, es una de las ventajas de linux
<sirix> terrible: sobre unity si nada puedo decirte, nunca lo he tocado
<terrible> mimecar, unity ok y cual es el display manager de unity gdm o lighdm??
<mimecar> seguramente lightdm
<terrible> ok
<terrible> entonce como instala otro display manager
<terrible> ??
<mimecar> hazlo con el gestor de paquetes
<terrible> por ejemplo busco gdm y lo instalo
<sirix> gdm3
<sirix> terrible: ese no te lo recomiendo, es superpesado con muchas dependencias
<sirix> terrible: pero si es tu gusto adelante
<terrible> sirix, ok una pregunta cual seria la herramienta para cambiar themes del display manager??
<mimecar> sólo vas a poder la apariencia de la pantalla de login, ¿lo sabes?
<sirix> terrible: ni idea, pero se que al menos lightdm tiene una aplicacion para ello, y es grafica
<terrible> mimecar, si eso mismo es lo que estoy buscando cambiarle la apariencia al login screen
<terrible> sirix, como se llama esa herramienta de lightdm
<terrible> ?
<sirix> terrible: otro detalle, displays managers puedes tener varios instalados, pero solo tenes uno en uso
<terrible> si lo se
<terrible> como se llama la herramienta de lightdm para cambiar el login screen
<terrible> ?
<sirix> terrible: no se como, debes buscarla, abre tu synaptic o lo que sea que uses para instalar paquetes de forma grafica y en busqueda escribes lightdm, luego lees en la lista de seguro que le encuentras :)
<sirix> terrible: puedes usar google tambien
<terrible> ok
<sirix> terrible: suerte
<terrible> sirix, gracias
<terrible> unity usa lightdm
<terrible> lo que no encuentro es la herramienta para modificar el lightdm
<sirix> terrible: lightdm-gtk-greeter
<sirix> como super usuario>> apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<terrible> sirix, lo instale pero no se ejecuta el programa
<terrible> lo ejecute desde la terminal y no abre
<The_Chullachaky> compañeros....saludos cordiales... me pueden indicar algun proyecto de software libre para realizar inventario o kardex ... pero que sea free ... gracias ..!!! ah... en PHP y MYSQL
<mimecar> puedes hacer inventarios como odoo
<mimecar> pero usa PHP y PostgreSQL
<The_Chullachaky> odoo se llama
<mimecar> hola Bolly
<Bolly> jajaja
<Bolly> hola
<mimecar> The_Chullachaky, odoo / openERP, depende de la versión
<The_Chullachaky> son web
<mimecar> The_Chullachaky, se ejecutan en un servidor web
<Bolly> es mi primera vez en IRC.... y siempre he leido sobre ello :P... voy a ver si puede entrar en tu curso y configurarlo en opensuse,,, que estoy en la tablet
<mimecar> ya veremos lo que sale :)
<Bolly> ahora no me defraudes ;)
<The_Chullachaky> mimecar; tu ya tienes experiencia
<The_Chullachaky> en el trabajo con OpenERP
<mimecar> con odoo?
<mimecar> The_Chullachaky, sí
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites igual es demasiado potente
<The_Chullachaky> bueno si me gustaria
<The_Chullachaky> inventario
<The_Chullachaky> inventario
<The_Chullachaky> para farmacia - activos fijos
<The_Chullachaky> ademas q funcione
<The_Chullachaky> sin internet
<mimecar> me parece que tienes una demo de las aplicaciones
<mimecar> pruebala
<The_Chullachaky> por ejemplo trabajo en una compu
<The_Chullachaky> sin internet
<The_Chullachaky> y luego le extraigo la data ya la cargo en el servidor web
<The_Chullachaky> y q este en la informacion
<The_Chullachaky> actualizada
<The_Chullachaky> algo asi
<The_Chullachaky> quiero
<mimecar> !paste The_Chullachaky
<kubot> The_Chullachaky: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> no escribas tan rápido que activas la protección del canal
<mimecar> en 1 minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> The_Chullachaky, ya puedes hablar
<javier_> buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola javier_
<javier_> acabo de instalar ubuntu-mate en la raspberry pi 3 y lo estoy probando
<javier_> tambien he de decir que este es el primer linux que pruebo asi que estoy muy pero que muy perdido
<mimecar> cambia un poco respecto a Windows
<javier_> para mi bastante, pero buedno poco as poco
<javier_> si veo que me voy enterando me lo instalare en el ordenador de sobremesa porque supongo que el de la raspberry pi no sera el completo
<mimecar> estás usando una versión adaptada
<javier_> una pregunta he agregado este canal usando un comando que me han indicado en otro canal, cuando cierre el chat me desaparecera o continuara
<mimecar> si has entrado al canal con comando, desaparecerá
<javier_> y como puedo hacer para conservarlo?
<mimecar> depende del cliente de IRC que uses
<javier_> buena pregunta
<javier_> Hexchat es eso?
<mimecar> ese es uno de los clientes
<javier_> ok
<mimecar> si usas Hexchat, botón derecho sobre el canal, Autoentrar
<javier_> vale ya lo tengo gracias
<javier_> poco a poco ie aprendiendo cosas espero
<javier_> por lo que he visto hasta ahora creo que si me lo instalare el el otro ordenador
<javier_> una pregunta solo sabes si se puede instalar el freecad aqui?
<mimecar> deberías tenerlo en los repositorios de Ubuntu
<mimecar> y si no está, en un PPA
<javier_> vale el tema de repositorios no lo domino
<mimecar> un lugar centralizado que tiene aplicaciones
<javier_> qu tengo que buscar? igual en esta version noesta
<mimecar> abres el gestor de paquetes y buscas las aplicaciones
<javier_> tengo algo que se llama centro de software de ubunto
<javier_> es eso?
<mimecar> sí
<javier_> ok
<javier_> no lo encuentro pero no pasa nada otro dia seguire
<javier_> gracias por todo
<mimecar> ok
<javier_> adios y gracias
<mefista> mimecar: buenas como estamos
<mimecar> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-24
 * icemodding buenas! :-)
<oscar_vzla_40> buenas ice
<oscar_vzla_40> de donde eres?
<icemodding> qeu tal oscar_vzla_40
<icemodding> de argentina
<oscar_vzla_40> aggggq bueno ché
<oscar_vzla_40> has usdo una raspberry pi alguna vez ?
<oscar_vzla_40> *usado
<icemodding> nop
<oscar_vzla_40> uhmmm
<oscar_vzla_40> hay una distro de Ubuntu muy buena para ese tipo de PC's
<oscar_vzla_40> hablamos otro dia pana
<oscar_vzla_40> un placer
<icemodding> ok
<icemodding> chau
<oscar_vzla_40> bye
<javier_> buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola
<javier_> pues aqui sigo probando
<javier_> sigo intentando instalar el freecad pero no lo encuentro
<mimecar> igual no lo tienes en los repositorios que usas
<javier_> creo qaue lo encontre
<javier_> pues tampoco
<mimecar> igual tienes que añadir algún PPA
<javier_> puedo poner aqui lo que he hecho
<mimecar> si son varios pasos usa pastebin
<javier_> asi me dices que me falta?
<javier_> Sadly, Ubuntu MATE for the Raspberry Pi 2 is lacking hardware acceleration for OpenGL, and looking at this thread on the FreeCAD forums27, it's seems unlikely to work.
<javier_> It should work on Raspbian, as it's available in their repositories and has accelerated GPU support.
<javier_> Of course, freecad is available in the repos for i386/amd64 (the PC version of Ubuntu MATE
<javier_> Segun esto creo que no se puede en la raspberry pi
<mimecar_> no te funcionará
<javier_> pero si en la version pc
<javier_> hola de nuevo
<javier_> me he bajado el ubuntu-mate alpha1 para el ordenador de sobremesa
<javier_> voy bien o hay ota
<mimecar> es muy mala idea instalar una versión alfa
<javier_> ok
<mimecar> instala Ubuntu 16.04
<javier_> esa es otra? o es la misma
<mimecar> es la  versión inicial
<mimecar> ubuntu-mate cambiará el escritorio y algunos paquetes
<mimecar> mientras instales una versión estable de la distribución
<mimecar> no deberías tener grandes problemas
<javier_> aja gracias voy a ve3r si lo consigo en el pc de sobremesa
<pepa> hola
<pepa> alguien por aquí?
<Chullachaky> compañeros  alguien me puede recomendar un chat  local en mi red para mis usuarios
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-17
<v99> hola
<v99> estoy intentando ahcer una instalacion desatendida de ubuntu con kickstart
<v99> pero tengo problemas a la hora de instalar aplicaciones por defecto
<v99> he tenido que crear un repositorio local
<v99> y añadir los paquetes deb al usb
<v99> pero no me fujnciona
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-18
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme? como puedo desactivar la cuenta de invitado en xubuntu
<salapin> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> salapin, aun no sabes como ?
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord,  no
<salapin> dime
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno apenas me di cuenta que preguntaste en xubuntu hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> no se si usa también lightdm
<salapin> no
<salapin> gtk+
<DarkPsydeLord> pero no tiene que ver uno con el otro
<salapin> no
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes por favor decirme el resultado de "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<DarkPsydeLord> "
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord,
<salapin> si disculpa no me aviso
<salapin> no me mencionaste jejej
<salapin> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<DarkPsydeLord> en ese caso
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord,  dime
<DarkPsydeLord> que version tienes de xubuntu?
<salapin> 16.04
<DarkPsydeLord> me puedes decir si tienes este archivo por favor
<salapin> dime
<DarkPsydeLord> no olvidalo mejor creamos uno y ya
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> "sudo mkdir /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d"
<DarkPsydeLord> y luego
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo sh -c 'printf "[SeatDefaults]\nallow-guest=false\n" > /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-no-guest.conf'
<DarkPsydeLord> y listo
<DarkPsydeLord> cuando reinicies ya no tendras sesion de invitado
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord,  me puedes ayudar con otra cosa... es con conky manager quiero poner un widget que me informe de la temperatura de la cpu y tal pero no encuentro ninguno
<salapin> voy a reiniciar a ver esto
<salapin> ahora cuando vuelva me dices, please
<DarkPsydeLord> salapin, si esta dentro de mis posibilidades claro
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord,  todo correcto
<salapin> con
<salapin> lo de la sesion de invitado
<DarkPsydeLord> muy bien
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord, usas conkymanager?
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<DarkPsydeLord> solo uso conky
<DarkPsydeLord> conky manager es el UI de conky no?
<salapin> si, sino me equivoco
<salapin> quiero poner widgets en el escritorio que me informen de la temperatura de la cpu y eso
<DarkPsydeLord> eso es simple se encuentra en la documentación de conky
<salapin> tu usas ubuntu, verdad?
<salapin> con unity?
<DarkPsydeLord> no}
<DarkPsydeLord> te sorprendera saber esto pero en este momento estoy usando archlinux
<DarkPsydeLord> en casa uso ubuntu mate
<salapin> ah ok, muy bien, mucho mas complejo
<salapin> jeje
<DarkPsydeLord> mira el truco para que funcione es
<DarkPsydeLord> tener lm-sensors instalado
<DarkPsydeLord> y ver que se pueda monitorear la temperatura de tu cpu
<DarkPsydeLord> usando el comando "sensors" en la terminal
<DarkPsydeLord> ahi descubres el nombre del dispositivo que quieres monitorear
<DarkPsydeLord> y ya solo lo agregas a tu conky script es realmente muy simple y esta en la documentación oficial de conky
<salapin> como creo el script
<salapin> ¿?
<salapin> como tengo que hacerlo
<salapin> tengo lm-sensor instalado
<DarkPsydeLord> https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/wiki/User-Configs
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes comenzar viendo los archivos de configuracion de algunos usuarios ahi mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/wiki/Configuration-Settings
<DarkPsydeLord> en ese segundo link puedes ver todos los parametros de configuracion
<salapin> ok, cuantos años llevas usando linux?
<DarkPsydeLord> los ultimos 15 :D
<salapin> muy bien por eso controlas...
<salapin> yo realmente un par de años pero no suelo hacer nada mas allá que usar el pc
<salapin> como un usuario comun
<DarkPsydeLord> eso muestra que linux a avanzado mucho :D, hoy dia en mi casa toda mi familia usa linux
<DarkPsydeLord> hace años atras esto no era posible
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que yo soy el unico en el trabajo usando cli solo por que me gusta ver pantallas negras con letras hahaha
<salapin> hajam! así es
<DarkPsydeLord> en todo caso usa lo que te funcione si me lo preguntas a mi no vale la pena la perdida de tiempo por un sistema diy
<DarkPsydeLord> como el que yo uso
<DarkPsydeLord> su unica ventaja es saber exactamente lo que esta funcionando por que tu lo hiciste
<salapin> DarkPsydeLord,  puedes ayudarme con conky manager
<salapin> no quiero nada del otro mundo
<DarkPsydeLord> nunca he manejado el manager yo creo mis archivos conky.conf
<DarkPsydeLord> mira aca hay una guia que no he probado quiza esto te de una idea clara
<DarkPsydeLord> http://lubuntuconjavi.blogspot.mx/2014/12/crea-tus-propios-temas-para-conky.html
<DarkPsydeLord> el maneja conky manager aunque yo no uso nada de eso
<salapin> ok, gracias ahora lo miro
<DarkPsydeLord> recomiendo que mejor leas la documentación oficial yo aprendí ahí
<salapin> ok tio
<DarkPsydeLord> pero siempre es útil ver que hicieron los demás
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-19
<salapin> algún usuario del canal tiene problemas con thunar y un disco duro en red, al montar los directorios por smb
<salapin> me los duplica a veces
<original> Buenas. Alguno conoce algun canal de IRC dedicado al hardware de ordenadores?
<DarkPsydeLord> ##hardware  ???
<original> gracias DarkPsydeLord , y alguno en español?
<DarkPsydeLord> eso no sabría decirlo
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-20
<mesilla3> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-21
<DarkPsydeLord> Buenos días
<Maseras> No suele haber mucha gente por aquí
<Maseras> ¿o sí?
<DarkPsydeLord> si
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre hay solo estamos distraidos casi siempre
<DarkPsydeLord> yo en mi caso estoy en el trabajo
<DarkPsydeLord> y tu no estas por ejemplo XD
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-22
<salapin> algún usario del canal tiene un disco duro en red/ NAS de WD
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-23
<xMapacheX> mouse
<xMapacheX> Hace poco el pc se mojó y el click derecho no funciona ¿qué hago?
<eddy> hola eddy .. !!
<eddy> list
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-16
<MarioMey> Buen día, gente.
<MarioMey> Súper Off-Topic:
<MarioMey> ¿Qué otro término en inglés se puede usar para algo "personalizado" o "a pedido" para algo informático?
<MarioMey> Por ejemplo, a un cliente se le ofrece X servicio, que es el común. Pero también se le ofrece uno que sea personalizado.
<MarioMey> Lo que sería contrario a "Default".
<MarioMey> ¡CUSTOM!
<MarioMey> ¡Lo acabo de ver en un bloque de código... mío!
<MarioMey> XD
<SeTunTun> hola. Tengo instalado ubuntu 14.04 en dos maquinas. en una de ellas me han dejado de funcionar los auriculares.
<SeTunTun> alguien me puede echar una mano?
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-19
<AyudaKodiAndroid> Alguien que sepa como agregar tipos de fuentes (letras) para que las use Kodi?
<GridCube> AyudaKodiAndroid: simplemente crea una carpeta llama .fonts en tu ~/ y pone las fuentes ttf ahi
<AyudaKodiAndroid> en la raiz?, no deberia existir ya una carpeta que contenga la fuentes?
<Tarrasquero> AyudaKodiAndroid: en tu home
<GridCube> AyudaKodiAndroid: ~/ es tu /home/username/
<GridCube> y si hay otros directorios para las fuentes pero no combiene tocar esos directorios porque se modifican automaticamente por otros programas
<GridCube> tu directorio .fonts siempre va a tener lo que vos  pongas ahí
<AyudaKodiAndroid> el equipo es un Android box, y el format (orden de archivos , carpetas) en android no se como es
<AyudaKodiAndroid> en linux y windows lo sé
<GridCube> y porque estas preguntando aca tons?
<AyudaKodiAndroid> ojala supiera el lugar correcto y a quie dirigirme para harlo correctamente. Si tienes algun dato?
<AyudaKodiAndroid> Mientras tengo que buscar
<GridCube> AyudaKodiAndroid: https://www.androidauthority.com/how-to-change-the-fonts-on-your-android-phone-32078/
<AyudaKodiAndroid> quisiera encontra la ruta hacia la carpeta fonts en android para pegar las ttf directamente a instalar un ya, tercer programa que no funcione
<GridCube> no funciona asi
<GridCube> mirá la pagina que te mandé recien
<GridCube> hay formas de hacerlo con otras aplicaciones
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-20
<n-iCe> Buenasm aestros
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-22
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-15
<magic_ninja_work> lo siento. donde vives?
<magic_ninja_work> no tenemos barcos en Kansas. Yo soy en la media de Estadios Unidos.
<magic_ninja_work> Or uh, Estoy en la media
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> puerto rico
<Kumool> kansas! el mago de oz!
<Kumool> si buscas trabajo, en iowa hay mucho
<Kumool> aparentemente
<Kumool> segun NPR
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-14
<Mrwhoami> exit
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-15
<acacio-> que bien os veo xD
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-17
<ramrebol> Hola. Alguien mas no puede usar speakers in ubuntu 20.04?
<ramrebol> Hola. Alguien tiene problema con la salida de audio por speakers? Creo que es un bug, y no se como solucionarlo. Quizas cambiando de kernel, ¿tiene sentido esto?
<ramrebol> ¿como puedo saber si los speakers (parlantes del laptop) estan conectados? Porque solo me funciona el audio cuando conecto los audifonos
